#ubuntu-se 2011-07-11
<johanbr> einand, köp en rs232-till-usb kabel
<einand> johanbr: nä
<einand> kan jag med mjukvara spara 1kr så spar jag hundratusen-lappar om året
<johanbr> du måste ju ha nån sorts adapter
<einand> nej
<einand> gick utmärkt ändå
<einand> är en risc cpu jag koda, så den har tillräkligt bra prestanda för att sköta timingen i mjukvaran
<Barre> andol: jag kom på det själv, en missuppfattning i syntaxen från min sida...
<Barre> morrn på er
<andol> Barre: gött mos
<madbear> yoyoyo wazup
<Barre> andol: ledig, eller  jobbar du?
<andol> Barre: Semester idag med, och tillbaks till jobbet imorgon.
<Barre> andol: ahh... lustigt att avsluta semestern på en måndag..
<whomee> någon som meckat lite med smokeping?
<andol> Barre: Tja, är väl inte riktigt som alla andra? :) Sen tyckte jag det var skönt att ha en dag att vila upp sig från semestrandet.
<andol> whomee: Jorå.
<phnom> Yaaay, måndag!
<whomee> andol: har ett litet skumt problem med mina Probes, för att specificera RemoteFPing så ska väl den endast ha 1st plus (+) framför sig eftersom den inte dependar på FPing?
<whomee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/641701/
<Barre> andol: sant, och börja med en kortare vecka.. det är inte dumt tänkt :)
<andol> whomee: Ingen aning, inte jobbat med remote pings på det viset. Det jag kört med har varit en master-slave setup.
<amelia> *gäsp*
<whomee> andol: ah ok, fasen det är krångligt asså :P när den säger att jag inte har nått som heter RemoteFPing alls när jag kör sådär :)
<Barre> morrn amelia
<andol> Barre: Unnat dig något semester själv då?
<Barre> andol: sista veckan på jobbet innan semestern.. sen 4veckor
<amelia> morrn Barre
<haffe> Vet ni.
<haffe> Röd-svarta träd.
<haffe> Skiplistor.
<haffe> Hmmmm.
<haffe> Det måste vara värmen.
<kodein> just, ang. skiplistor så var det väl nån som hyfsat nyligen försökte ta patent på dem?
<haffe> kodein: Har du sett den här? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdtXfcRbXUE
<kodein> haffe: den hade jag inte sett. ska du se part I, förresten?
<kodein> helt ärligt förstår jag inte fascinationen över och världen skälvde. men men...
<kodein> http://www.angryflower.com/atlass.gif
<haffe> kodein: Den serverar en lättsmält lösning på värdens problem till folk som anser sig vara hindrade av omvärlden.
<kodein> ah, du har en poäng där
<Kirill^> Morrn morrn!
<Kirill^> Hur ska man tolka "Load Average:" på bästa sätt?
<madbear> Belastning snitt
<madbear> :D
<kodein> läs man-sidan för uptime och återkom om något är oklart?
<Kirill^> När anses det kritiskt om man säger så?
<madbear> vad är kritiskt?
<kodein> men kolumnerna ifråga betyder iaf, snitt för senaste minuten, senaste fem minutrarna, senaste 15 minutrarna
<madbear> hjärtstillestånd är typ kritiskt
<kodein> "kritiskt"? det beror på hur mycket resurser du har att tillgå. rent krasst så räknas 1.0 som att en cpu inte har någon wait alls
<madbear> hur funkar det med alla miljoner kärnor man har idag då kodein
<haffe> Det står rätt tydligt på wikipediasidan om load average.
<Kirill^> Okej, för sitter remote mot en kunds server och peaken var nyss över 5.0 senaste minuten... O_o
 * realubot lyfter armarna i en sergersgest samtidigt som han bryter målsnöret in till kanalen.
<madbear> realubot: någon einand rensade alla bannar i ubuntu-se-offtopic igår
<kodein> det behöver dock inte bero på cpu:n i sig, om cpu:n t.ex. har wait i I/O pga att den väntar på disk så är ju inte cpu:n överbelasted utan diskkontrollern
<madbear> tänkte vänta tills att du märkte det men wtf
<realubot> madbear: Kampen för en fri realubot har gett utdelning!
<Kirill^> Okej :)
<haffe> 5 i load är ingenting.
<kodein> över 5 är ju ingenting! kom tillbaks när det är över 30
<haffe> Jag har haft maskiner med 14 i load kontinuerligt i dagar.
<kodein> (på en enkärnig datta)
<Kirill^> Nice ^^
<madbear> ja felaktig nice
<realubot> Free at last. Nelson Mandela 1990. realubot 2011.
<haffe> http://www.newsmill.se/artikel/2011/07/09/konkurrensen-har-tvingat-microsoft-att-f-r-ndra-sig
<Kirill^> Ingen som har kunskap om MailScanner eller?
<Kirill^> Vad fan är OP för något som den där gubben surrar om? OS heter det ju FFS... O_x
<madbear> sluta läsa skit
<Kirill^> ^^
<haffe> Kirill^: Du vet väl att newsmill är avfallskorgen för jouranlistik.
<haffe> Det som är för dåligt för att hamna i vanliga tidningar, men för bra för flashback.
<dagon_> newsmill, aftonlögnen, kvällslögnen, expresslögnen
<dagon_> same shit, different name
<Kirill^> Sant det ;D
<haffe> dagon_: Aftonfabeln och expressfabeln.
<Kirill^> Bonniersskit alltihop!
<madbear> idg är fan värsta skiten jag läst
<kodein> OP Andersson?
<kodein> madbear: va, vad har du mot tekniktabloid 1? föredrar du ny tekniktabloid alltså?
<madbear> hehe nej jag är tvungen att läsa skiten iaf
<dagon_> vem tvingar dig?
<madbear> <-
<kodein> madbear håller en pistol mot sin panna och tvingar sig att läsa idg?
<Barre> inget fel på IDG eller deras artiklar. Håller med om att de kan vara av varierande kvalitet, men med tanke på att det är en branch-publikation så tycker jag den är bra..
<kodein> det säger du nog bara för att det bara är 9 moln på idg.se idag.
<madbear> jag tänker bara på killen som bloggar där
<madbear> fan sämre på datta än min morsa
<madbear> bloggar ner linux totalt!
<coobra> http://mashable.com/2011/07/08/cat-lady-remix-songify/
<madbear> yes dom har slutat spronsra sin "proffsbloggare" ju :D
<kodein> madbear: vem?
<Barre> jahopp....
<delhage> morrn
<delhage> eller nåt
<madbear> kodein: nån open force
<kodein> aldrig utsatts för
<Barre> överdrivet lugnt här idag...
<kodein> förlåt
<delhage> semester
<coobra> SKRIIIIKKK DÅÅÅÅ
<Barre> delhage: ska inte du va ute med båten då?
<delhage> Barre: det är ju lite dåligt väder
<Barre> trodde det bara fanns dåliga kläder...
<delhage> myter
 * Barre saknar ett vettigt multi-user system för android
<Barre> vaför.. å varfr har de inte implementerat det i version 3?
<Kimmen> kan man fråga sig
<Kimmen> kanske man inte kommer dela med sig av sin pekplatta? =P
<Barre> det är ju resultatet av bristen av multiuser.. det går ju inte att dela med sig då.... *suck*
<Kimmen> det kommer säkert
<madbear> ja men det kanske kräver google+
<emilkarl> Hej!
<emilkarl> om jag kör hostname så får jag rätt men på hostname -f så får jag "hostname: Name or service not known"
<emilkarl> vad kan jag gjort för fel?
<andol> emilkarl: Hjälper det om du modiferar /etc/hosts så att den innehåller en rad med din lokala ip address följt utav fullständigt hostname?
<emilkarl> lösten skiten
<emilkarl> andol lite så man fick ändra lite i den filen
<emilkarl> men nu funkar det
<andol> gött
<andol> Skadar förövrigt inte att ha ip-adress, följt utav fullständigt domänamn, följt utav enbart hostnamnet.
<emilkarl> andol: nae så kör jag nu
<andol> tupp
<Mandrew> hehe kolla in denna http://i.imgur.com/e1q40.png
<realubot> Jag är tillbaka i kanalen. Ni behöver inte oroa er längre...
<Mandrew> marriage
<realubot> Onoff i konkurs: http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/onoff-bergar-konkurs_6311992.svd
<realubot> Det var värst.
<Mandrew> kolla in denna:  http://i.imgur.com/e1q40.png
<kodein> Mandrew: blir den roligare andra gången du postar den i samma kanal, menar du?
<Mandrew> jupp
<Mandrew> nya ansikten
<kodein> men nu undrar man ju kanske lite över den här 25%-rean onoff hade i helgen...
<coobra> kodein: jasså ?
<kodein> ja. de som beslutade om den kampanjen måste ju ha vetat att de skulle ansöka om konkurs dagen efter den är slut
<coobra> jasså ?
<kodein> ja.
<coobra> vadåra
<gollycow> ONOFF har gått i konkurs idag.
<coobra> :o
<coobra> va ?
<gollycow> Ja.
<gollycow> http://www.idg.se/
<gollycow> Fattar inte hur Elgiganten och Media Markt kan sälja så mycket jävla TV-apparater i ett litet land som Sverige, speciellt inte till under inköpspris eller med extremt liten vinstmarginal...
<kodein> det kallas marknadsekonomi
<coobra> huh
<gollycow> Men jag menar... hur det är möjligt.
<gollycow> Begränsat antal hushåll... alla kan inte ständigt köpa nytt...
<coobra> ojj
<gollycow> Och till knappt någon vinst.
<coobra> haha
<coobra> fan
<Philip5> fast jag tycker onoff länge har känts lite B och handlar aldrig där utan det blir mer mediamarkt, elgiganten eller siba i så fall
<einand> mediamarkt är väl ändå mer B än onoff isf ;)
<Philip5> tror fler har känt så. sedan har väl ryktet om deras närhet till KK varit känd en tid
<Philip5> tycker inte jag. kanske beror på från ort till ort då
<einand> mediamarkt har ju inte gjort vinst i sverige ännu
<Philip5> det har de säkert inte men de har ju bra priser och stort utbud
<Philip5> nya fräscha butiker
<Philip5> här i uppsala har onoff varit rätt liten och sunkig i jämförelse med de andra
<einand> i göteborg så känns det som att gå in på lidel när man går in på mediamarket, knappt orka öppna kartogerna det kom i
<einand> fast jag stör mig över lag på mainstream skit som alla dom stora elektronikkedjorna säljer
<gollycow> De säljer Apple-hårdvara i Media Markt.
<gollycow> I alla fall i "min" butik.
<Philip5> jo
<einand> gollycow: gör elgiganten med
<gollycow> Fattar inte varför man säljer till förlust. Vansinne.
<einand> reklamen
<gollycow> Efter att de dödat Elgiganten och de börjar med höga priser igen så kommer konkurrenterna tillbaka?
<Philip5> man vill ta marknadsandelar och hoppas det gör att man kan göra sig etablerad och sedan sälja på volym till vinster
<einand> nja, jag tror mediamrket kommer dra sig ur svenska marknaden innom 5Ã¥r
<gollycow> Folk är snåla idioter och har noll lojalitet.
<kodein> jag har nog på senare år föredragit elgiganten faktiskt. när jag velat ha betjäning så har jag kunnat fråga en säljare. på onoff brukade man få ropa in dem från lagret med lite lock och pock
<einand> lol
<einand> onoff gick i konkurs i dg
<einand> idag
<Philip5> man kan ju se på bauhaus. de kom ju hit och ville dumpa priserna på byggvaror för att det var så höga marginaler på sånt i sverige i jämförelse med i övriga europa. tog inte lång tid innan bauhaus la sig på samma prisnivåer som andra byggvarukedjor
<kodein> NÄHÄ?
<einand> Jo
<kodein> det är ju liksom det vi pratat om den senaste jävla timmen i den här kanalen
<gollycow> einand: Det som vi pratar om, pucko.
<einand> http://vlt.se/pengarjobb/1.1280268-onoff-kastar-in-handduken
<einand> Jag tror mediamark är nästa
<kodein> knappast.
<kodein> siba.
<einand> Jodå
<gollycow> Alltid detta tjat om låga priser. Äcklande.
<einand> siba klarar sig rätt bra faktiskt
<Philip5> tror inte heller mediamarkt
<haffe> Man kan istället se på intel.
<kodein> om bara knappa miljonen i underskott är att "gå bra" så kan jag ju meddela att elgiganten visar svarta siffror, inte röda.
<einand> nja innom 5Ã¥r tror jag inte man ser dom kvar
<kodein> det är de ensamma om i den där branschen i sverige.
<haffe> Till och med när deras produkter var sämst höll de 3 gånger högre priser än konkurenterna.
<haffe> Undrar hur de gör det.
<gollycow> Genom att vara legendariska?
<einand> fast jag skiter i vilket igentligen
<gollycow> Kvalitet? Tradition?
<cahoot> man säljer inte till pöbeln - se apple
<einand> tycker synd om folk som handlar där
<kodein> mediamarkt går ruskigt mycket minus i jämförelse, men dels är de i etableringsfasen, och dels har de ett lönsamt moderbolag i ärans och hjältarnas land som kan ta några förlustår i början
<gollycow> Vad för lönsamt moderbolag?
<einand> etableringsfasen under 5Ã¥r?
<gollycow> Och vilket är ärans och hjältarnas land?
<Philip5> precis. mediamarkt har väl själva valt att dumpa priserna som de gör
<kodein> svårt att veta om de dumpar priserna
<einand> enda styrkan mediamark har är att varje enskilt varuhus är ett eget AB
<kodein> de skriver ju inte ut dem på wäbben
<Philip5> eldprovet blir väl när man väl vill ta ut andra priser
<kodein> den enda styrkan i det är ju att de kan konka enskilda butiker utan att dra ner resten av kedjan
<einand> nja, jag tror på beställdsbyggda lösningar i framtiden
<einand> så tror inte någon elektronikbutik kommer överleva närmaste 20åren
<gollycow> kodein: Vad för lönsamt moderbolag? Och vilket är ärans och hjältarnas land?
<haffe> gollycow: Nangiala.
<kodein> gollycow: Ulan Bator
<gollycow> Aldrig hört...
<cahoot> ulan bator är väl en stad?
<kodein> gollycow: METRO AG, annars
<einand> gollycow: tyskland
<kodein> och tyskland
<einand> sedan har MM en annan svaghet, dom säljer inte på nätet
<haffe> kodein: Ulan bator är förvisso städernas stad, men att kalla det för ett land.
<cahoot> det gör väl inte systemet heller
<gollycow> MM borde sälja M&M's i disken.
<kodein> haffe: stadsstaten ulan bator
<einand> och Skittels
<kodein> ulan bator är både ett land och en stad.
<gollycow> Skit-less.
<haffe> Naken, blästrad och skitsur?
<gollycow> Kan de inte öppna bordeller istället för ONOFF?
<gollycow> Varje butik får en 20 snygga tjejer.
<haffe> Bra idé.
<gollycow> Kommer skjuta i höjden med lönsamhet från dag ett.
<haffe> Hur många poliser behöver du muta för att de ska titta åt ett annat håll?
<gollycow> Sveriges stadsskuld betalas inom ett halvår.
<gollycow> SAAB kan räddas o.s.v.
<kodein> varför ska man rädda saab?
<gollycow> Tradition o.s.v.
<kodein> när man inte bailar ut ONOFF?!
<gollycow> Sista semi-svenska företaget som finns, typ.
<gollycow> Sverige existerar inte ens längre i stort sett.
<kodein> jag visste inte att general motors var ett svenskt bolag.
<haffe> kodein: Man bailade ju ut både SAS, carnegie och hade massor av lån till SEb.
<einand> varför skall man hjälpa förluster?
<kodein> haffe: ja, men i fallet SAS så ägs det ju till del av regeringen
<coobra> hehe
<coobra> min mammas syrras man ska reda ut SAS :p
<coobra> hehe
<coobra> lite av ett jobb
<haffe> Ja.
<haffe> Hur reder man ut ett företag som är både dyrt och dåligt.
<kodein> man kan ju första- ehh, fan.
<coobra> haffe: ja kan inte sånt
<gollycow> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b0/Swedish_JAS-39_Gripen_landing.jpg <-- No shit @ "FARA".
<coobra> haffe: men han kommer nog få till det
<gollycow> Ge tuttförstoring till alla flygvärdinnor.
<gollycow> Ö-kupor.
<coobra> hehe
<gollycow> Sex säljer. Fattar inte varför de inte inser det.
<einand> fördelen med dom, är väl att dom flyter om dom krashar
<coobra> tror fan sas kommer konka
<einand> tror jag med
<andol> gollycow: Nästan blivit lite väl mycket utav det goda vad gäller grabbighet?
<einand> urk, då förlorar jag mina gratis resor :(
<einand> inte kursa sas
<gollycow> andol: Inte ens i närheten IMO. Och förresten är jag ingen grabbig snubbe.
<gollycow> Bara en snuskhummer.
<andol> gollycow: Tja, hursom kanske du kan reservera dylik snuskhummerhet till mer privata sammanhang?
<kodein> <AOL>
<haffe> kodein: Det är bara att sluta vara dålig.
<kodein> haffe: det låter enkelt. är det enkelt?
<haffe> Jag vet inte.
<haffe> Jag är en enkel ingenjör, jag behärskar bara fyrkantiga saker.
<kodein> är de tvådimensionella?
<haffe> Ja.
<kodein> bra.
<haffe> Fast 3d är ju bara en massa plan i 2d som är oändligt tätt packade.
<gollycow> andol: :|
<Vainoharhainen> purity^: ping
<einand> Vainoharhainen: pong
<Philip5> oj, blev han rädd
<einand> kommer java7 göra någon nytta för gamla projekt, eller bara dom som är kompilerade mot 7an?
<Barre> skicka ctrl i connectbot från device utan trackball? wattodo?
<Barre> jah
<Barre> g
<Barre> suck
<delhage> hm?
<einand> Barre: släng in ett tangentbord som stöder det
<Barre> jag kom på hur man gjorde, nu skall jag bara installera rthumbskeyboard
<Barre> einad  det räckte att klicka i konsollfönstret så kom frågan upp om saj ville skicka ctrl eller esc
<einand> ok
<einand> trevligt
<Barre> mycket
<Barre> och skärmen är alldels utmärkt för connectbot... nöjd so far
<einand> måste alla avståndssenoerar vara så fula
<einand> Barre: vad för enhet?
<Barre> einand, en xoom
<einand> ok
<einand> en kanske dum fråga, men hur vet flygplan hur högt dom flyger?
<Barre> tryckmetare, om jag inte är helt ute och cyklar.. kanske i kombination med gps idag, men det är en gissning
<Barre> mätare.. nog för att jag är stockholmare... men..
<Philip5> kanske när man fiskar efter tryck som man använder en tryckmetare
<delhage> stå pårej Barre, metare hetereju, sörru
<Philip5> med metaren meter man rekor och revar
<Barre> rekor!!?! sånna man eter?
<coobra> :D
<Barre> blev blåst på 20pix på ett värdelöst keyboard till droiden..
<larsemil> Barre: nöjd och glad med xooomen?
<Barre> än så länge är jag nöjd, eftesöker ett bra tangentbord som gör det enklare att skriva med tummarna i landscape, men annars helt ok
<larsemil> Barre: jag kör swiftkey på alla telefoner jag provat, men vet inte hur det är på en padda
<Barre> andoid 3 har ju en hel del fantastiska funktioner....
<larsemil> som t.ex?
<Barre> larsemil, jag vill lixom ha ett brutet tangentbord med knappar på vänster och böger sida, inget i mitten
<Barre> att hoppa mellan prrogram är riktigt snyggt, ett klick och en lista kommer upp med thumbnails där man var i programmet
<larsemil> sweet
<larsemil> ah jag förståŕ. men vill du inte skriva med pekfingrarna som på en dator?
<Barre> precis, hålla paddan med båda händerna och dansa med tummarna :-) :-)
<Barre> dubbelklick på smileyknappen
<EAG> Barre: har du sonderat padd-terrängen?
<EAG> android-baserade då..
<Barre> EAG: nej, det kan jag inte påstå... impuls och ville inte riskera en sämre padda än alla iPads som kollegorna införskaffar. det hade bara resulterat i onödigt många diskussioner på luncherna
<larsemil> Barre: och den håller det måttet menar du?
<larsemil> Barre: betalade jobbet?
<Barre> ja och nej, den håller måttet--- jag betalade privat
<EAG> Barre: ok, jag får förlita mig på reviews då
<larsemil> oh well. nu ska jag gå och sova. är ju på ett yogaretreat så internet är förbjudet egentligen.
<larsemil> heddå
<EAG> jag kommer prova en eee pad
<Barre> ha det larsemil
<Barre> det som stör mig det grövsta är att inte paddorna är multiuser, eller åtminstonde hade guestmode
<EAG> kanske kommer
<EAG> imorn får man se hur den där billiga ZTE-plattan är...
<EAG> blir en lagom dyr fjärrkontroll :)
<amelia> EAG: det blev en sån ändå?
<EAG> ja.. 1400 kr är ju en spottstyver
<EAG> jag tänkte utvärdera den i jobbsyfte, så det blir nog att företaget får pröjsa den
<EAG> den verkar ju inte direkt vara det grymmaste som producerats om vi säger som så
<andol> amelia: Visst jobbar du på/för qbranch?
<amelia> andol: njo, i 4,5 vecka till + semester..
<amelia> andol: dårå?
<Markslap> Ska du sluta? :o
<amelia> Markslap: japp
<Markslap> Ojdå
<Markslap> Lämna emmy ensam och allt.
<amelia> japp
<Markslap> Har du tröttnat eller har du fått ett bättre erbjudande?
<amelia> utesluter det ena det andra?
<Markslap> Inte direkt. :)
<amelia> :)
<Markslap> Men vanligtvis brukar det vara en av dom.
<amelia> i mitt fall båda.
<Markslap> Eller så tröttnar man och i samband med det får man ett erbjudande.
<Markslap> ah :)
<andol> amelia: Hade lite problem att prata IPv6 med www.qbranch.se, men verkar som om det är lite relaterat till min tunnel-routing setup, så nystar nog lite där först, och ser om jag kan lära mig något nytt nätverksmässigt.
<amelia> andol: ok, den har jag ingen anning om..
<einand> amelia: vad skall du göra nu då?
<amelia> einand: köra hemglassbil
<einand> tror jag förstås inte på, men respekterar om du inte vill berätta
<amelia> hehe
<Kurdistan> hej gott folk.
<Peppis> :)
 * realubot funderar också på att skippa IT och satsa på att köra glassbil.
<realubot> Jag har inget körkort men jag antar att datorkörkort duger.
<maxjezy> har du det då?
<realubot> Nej, men om jag hade haft det och om man hade fått köra glassbil med det så vet man aldrig vad som hade hänt.
<realubot> maxjezy: Varför är inte du bland dom andra hårda grabbarna i offtopic-kanalen?
<maxjezy> realubot, jag inväntade att du skulle fråga det innan jag joinar
<maxjezy> får inte glömma alla hårda tjejer där med
<Kurdistan> philip5 är säker där och hänger. :)
<Philip5> jag hänger inte där
<realubot> #ubuntu-se-offtopic is to tough for Philly.
<realubot> Dr Phil-lip5
<realubot> Kurdistan: Hur går det kurdis?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Det verkar vara många spamkonton i forumet?
<Kurdistan> realubot, ja tyvärr.
<maxjezy> kanske dags att skaffa captcha
<maxjezy> så slipper man inlägg liknande detta ->> " :) "
<Kurdistan> :) jag kan inte sådant.
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Philip5> x_link: två nätter på raken. snart rekord
<x_link> Hehe
<x_link> Philip5: Fick faktiskt springa...var i köke =)
<x_link> _Bara_ för att göra dig stolt!
 * maxjezy vill se 8 raka innan förtroendet återkommer
<Philip5> x_link: bra att du offrar dig lite
<x_link> Det blir nog inte av....ska försöka vara i säng 23:30 på kvällarna nu.
<x_link> För min sömn är helt sabbat.
<x_link> Philip5: Tack :D
 * realubot stampar takten till x_link dans. Bravo!
<realubot> Det kallar jag breakdance!
<Kurdistan> godnatt gott folk.
#ubuntu-se 2011-07-12
<whomee> morrn
<coobra> morn
<Kimmen> morrn
<coobra> något nytt
<Kimmen> inte här
<coobra> heh
<Barre> mprrn morrn
<delhage> morrn
<haffe> God förmiddag.
<delhage> Eureka is back!
<delhage> amelia: ^
<Hund> Är alla kär i denna "amelia" eller? Det spelar ingen roll vilken tid på dygnet jag är här, återkommande omnämns denna person av någon på denna kanalen.
<vacum> haha
<vacum> amelia är kanalens drotning
<madbear> dagens!
<madbear> lol!
<madbear> vem är då kungen... vart fan är realubot
<madbear> kunde ju inte tabba fram kungen när man behövarn
<Hund> madbear: Kungar är överskattade.
<Hund> madbear: Dom tar bara våra skattepengar och går på porrklubbar, vilket du borde veta om du läser Expressen. :P
<Kimmen> och Expressen har alltid rätt, fabricerar inget och överdriver aldrig, vilket du borde veta om du läser Expressen. :P
<einand> Nu tycker jag överlag kungen får för mycket, men personligen ser jag inga problem med att pengarna går till en porrklubb
<madbear> jag säger som kungen
<madbear> näe näääeeee näeeeeeeh det tror jag inte
<einand> då tycker jag det är mer meninglöst att han har en ferrari samling
<amelia> delhage: nice!
<amelia> Hund: det är nog bara bamsefar som är kär i mig, i övrigt så är det nog för att jag är här rätt ofta..
<bamsefar> :)
<Hund> amelia: Jag är också här ofta, men ingen som är kär i mig. :(
<einand> sedan har vi andra som är här ofta, men är hatade
<amelia> Hund: fast du kanske inte har din flickvän/sambo/fru i kanalen heller..
<Hund> amelia: Om du hittar min flickvän får du gärna säga till, mig veterligen finns hon på varken irc eller afk. :P
 * einand träffade sin tjej på irc
<amelia> Hund: trist.. men det förklarar ju varför ingen här är kär i dig. :P
<Markslap> einand: Samma här.
<haffe> amelia: Gör det?
 * amelia också... 
<Markslap> Och det verkar som att jag håller på att få en till via IRC.
<haffe> Jag ser inte hur.
<amelia> fast kille då..
<einand> Markslap: träffade du min tjej på irc?
<Hund> einand: Raggar folk på irc fortfarande?
<Markslap> einand: Nej
<einand> Hund: ingen aning, jag har inte gjort det, någonsin. Bara råkade träffa henne där
<Markslap> Jag träffade min dåvarande via IRC.
<madbear> jag träffade realubot på IRC, detni!
<einand> madbear: det har väl typ 90% av alla svenskar på irc gjort?
<madbear> :(
<kodein> jag mötte lassie
<einand> problemet är väl att inte träffa på honom
<madbear> min tjej däremot
<madbear> nej det tar vi inte här :D
<haffe> Jag hittade Lassie, i bakluckan på min bil.
<haffe> Nu regnar det, igen.
<haffe> Jag är sen, igen.
<haffe> Far är arg, igen.
<kodein> besvärligt
<haffe> OnOff har gått i konrkurs.
<haffe> Igen.
<kodein> det är lite till och från
<kodein> igen
<Kimmen> nu är lunchen slut
<Kimmen> igen
<madbear> snart är det etapp, igen
<Linda^> :o
<madbear> vem vinner idag då
<kodein> nu är lunchen slut
<kodein> igen
<amelia> lunch... hmm, visste att jag hade glömt något idag..
<madbear> fränk fick ett nytt bakhjul skitsnabbt!
<kodein> vem är fränk?
<madbear> SHCLECK
<Barre> tips på en bra pålitlig datorbutik utomlands med brett sortiment.. tackar på förhand
<gollycow> Komplett?
<gollycow> Är väl i Norge...
<Barre> tips på en bra pålitlig datorbutik utomlands med brett sortiment.. tackar på förhand, som kan tänkas sälja tillbehör till Xoom
<Barre> :)
<Kimmen> newegg?
<kodein> snart kommer väl tillägget att de ska leverera till sverige också?
<Barre> hahahah....
<gollycow> Xoom var väl ett webhotell anno 1999?
<kodein> det är också en tablett från motor-Ola
<madbear> tablett som löser upp is i kylaren?
<Kimmen> det är också ljudet jag gör när jag kör om i bilspel
<gollycow> Varför vill svenskar åka bort på semester till typ Mallis och där köpa svenskt kaffe och svensk tidning och lyssna på svensk radio och prata med andra svenskar på svenska och äta svensk mat och köpa krimskrams och sola istället för att göra exakt samma sak här? Är ju olidligt varmt här hemma ändå på sommaren jämt.
 * kodein väntar på ubuntu-vinklingen på denna udda fråga
<Barre> hur feckers kan MediaMarkt vara såna fruktansvärda bakåtsträvare att man ite kan se deras sortiment på nätet...
<madbear> kodein: så det krävs ubuntu-vinkel på allt?
<kodein> ja
<Barre> nej
<kodein> JO
<Barre> nehä... stjärnstopp... spegel, kasta nyckeln i sjön
<kodein> Barre: om du visste hur mycket laptopen de har där kostade på andra elektroniklador så skulle du ju inte impulsköpa den.
<Barre> kodein: jag är helt medveten om deras prisstrategi och att varje butik sätter sina egna kampanjer och priser, sortiment dessutom. Men det gör det inte omöjligt att skylta vad varje butik har för sortiment, de behöver ju inte skylta med priset om det är så himla läskigt...
<kodein> vad är detta för någon jävla 90-talsidé du har?
<Barre> vad menar du nu rå?
<kodein> visa annat än möjligen adress till varuhus på webbplatsen?
<kodein> det är ju en helt barock idé!
<kodein> att nästan alla, utom t.ex. restauranger, gjort det sedan sent 90-tal är ju ingen ursäkt
<Barre> hahaha...
<kodein> många restauranger är iofs bättre än mediaknarkt, för en del av dem lyckas ju ha nån 20M stor pdf-fil med menyn för nedladdning om man lyckats navigera flashhärket dit
<Barre> men det har ju mediamarkt... enda sättet att försöka gissa sig till vilket sortiment min närmsta mediamarkt har var ju att navigera fram till min butik och ladda ner det där reklambladet i PDF (ihop om att det var sökbartext, men icke) och ladda ner den...
<gollycow> Snåläckel som prisjämför allting jämt är hemska.
<gollycow> Ni bidrar till en sämre värld där allting är lågbudget och lågkvalitet.
<madbear> gollycow: vaknade du på fel sida?
<gollycow> Om alla alltid köper det billigaste försvinner alla marginaler.
<Barre> gollycow: skit ner dig... jag skall inte jämföra pris.. jag skall handla en produkt som jag inte hittar....
<Barre> hoppa inte in i en diskussion och trolla!
<madbear> haha
<kodein> Barre: va? sist jag hörde nåt så gick det inte att ladda ner reklamblad därifrån
<kodein> madbear: mata inte trollet
<gollycow> kodein är trollet.
<kodein> gollycow: *kjamiz*
<gollycow> Du ser?
<gollycow> Ett efterblivet troll.
<madbear> haha kodein är efterbliven!
<Barre> kodein: kolla till vänsterspalten http://www.mediamarkt.se/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/MultiChannelMarketInfo?storeId=15766&WT.ac=Karta
<Barre> där får man en "interaktiv" tidningsbläddrare, men också möjlghet att ladda ner pdf
<kodein> Barre: oj, det hade de nog inte förut
<kodein> madbear: ja, visst är det konstigt
<madbear> hur många plus får gollycows vistelse i #ubuntu-se av aftonbladet?
<madbear> kör plus så får du se
<madbear> köp
<Barre> nåja, jag får väl hoppa in bilen och tuta ner till skitstället och upptäcka att de inte har en Camera Connection kit för min Xoom och istället komma hem med 10 andra saker jag inte hade tänkt att köra O.o
<Barre> s/köra/köpa/
<madbear> nej s/./blablablalba
<madbear> rätt?
<madbear> :D
<Barre> kanske OnOff har :)
<Barre> s/har/hade/
<Kimmen> vad är/gör ett Camera Connection Kit?
<Kimmen> finns på ebay iaf
<kodein> gör väl så hans kamera kan prata med xoomen
<Barre> en liten kabel för att ansluta kameran direkt till ... ja kodein hann före...
<madbear> kan du xooma med kameran då?
<Kimmen> xD
<Kimmen> x(
<HTT> Fr?ga: hur 2st gps puckar och jag vill att gps1 alltis ska hamna p? USB0 och gps2 p? USB1 oavsett vilken ordningen jag pluggar i dom, Hur tusan l?ser man de problemet?
<kodein> udev-regler, antar jag
<HTT> troligen ja
<kodein> borde väl finnas nåt unikt nummer man kan stöda sig på för det där, jag måste dock erkänna att jag inte petat så mycket på udev själv
<kodein> detta kan möjligen vara en liten ledning? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/udev-rules-to-differentiate-between-multiple-identical-devices-822879/
<HTT> ok ser ut att kunna vara de jag letar efter, tack
<kodein> lycka till :)
<HTT> hehe tack :P
<rolfblidborg> Okej... är ni med då?
<rolfblidborg> är hemma sjuk, ni kommer dras med mig åtminstone 2 dygn till, jag SKA få upp min burk nu! :)
<rolfblidborg> Måste man öppna portar för att komma åt VNC över LAN? Kan ju inte behövas väll?
<rolfblidborg> Nä, ignorera det
<rolfblidborg> bla bla bla vi glömmer det.. Mkay?
<kodein> glömmer vad?
<rolfblidborg> Det jag frågade :)
<haffe> rolfblidborg: I städernas stad och nu även ländernas land, så behöver man inte öppna portar får att komma åt vnc.
<rolfblidborg> haffe: Inte?
<haffe> Nej, men det är bara i städernas stad.
<rolfblidborg> vad enar du?
<kodein> såvida du inte har nån speciallösning så ska du ju inte behöva öppna portar över lan:et iaf.
<haffe> kodein: Är du sugen på att besöka städernas stad?
<kodein> haffe: ulan bator, staden där allt är möjligt? ja.
<rolfblidborg> okej, hur kan jag installera ubuntu server på en hårddisk utan usb-minne eller skiva?
<rolfblidborg> Kan jag sätta in hårddisken i en annan dator och mounta iso-filen?
<haffe> Netboot?
<haffe> pxe?
<rolfblidborg> Nope!
<rolfblidborg> Netboot? hur?
<rolfblidborg> aah, min server har stöd för pxr
<rolfblidborg> pxe*
<haffe> Du får reda på detta, bara för att tar del av de positiva kosmiska vibrationerna från städernas stad.
<rolfblidborg> var börjar jag med PXE boot?
<rolfblidborg> Eller så googlar jag och får svaret :)
<rolfblidborg> Okej... fuck :)
<rolfblidborg> :(*
<rolfblidborg> den säger bara "Unable to load a kernel"
<rolfblidborg> Är detta dåligt+
<rolfblidborg> Kan det vara mitt raid-kort som spökar?
<rolfblidborg> Att det är därför den inte vill vara med och leka?
<rolfblidborg> den bootar ju på skiva iaf
<rolfblidborg> Slängde in en skiva med freenas på
<rolfblidborg> Med UNetbootin så kan man välja "Typ" Och sen "Hårddisk" MEn jag kan bara välja "C:/"
<rolfblidborg> How come?
<rolfblidborg> MEN FSS
<rolfblidborg> FFS*
<rolfblidborg> Hur jävla svårt ska det vara?! :O
<recharge> jag undrar lite om iphone och ubuntu... jag har en del musik jag vill ha ner på min iphone som nu ligger på ubuntu (11.04).. hur gör jag enklast för att få ner filerna till iphonen..? måste jag köra via itunes som går via virutalbox i ubuntudatorn eller går det att göra på något annat sätt..?
<rolfblidborg> Kan inte välja "D:/"
<recharge> hmm.. kan ju förstås bränna en mp3 cd i ubuntu.. starta upp virtualboxen (xp) och lägga in i tunes och iphonen?
<recharge> hehe... dum jag är.. usb är ju bättre.. slipper slösa skivor..  :)
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Philip5> Barre: specialgjord för dig att tyda: http://img577.imageshack.us/img577/5489/28746525.png
<Philip5> :D
<recharge> jag tror jag börjar fatta vad ubuntu one är bra för ;)
<recharge> hehe
<Philip5> amelia!
<Philip5> recharge: det är bra för rätt mycket olika grejer :)
<recharge> kan tänka mig det
<amelia> hej Philip5!
<rolfblidborg> Titta aktivitiet!
<rolfblidborg> :D
<recharge> hmm.. men borde inte musikfilerna vara i mp3 format.. är ju i ogg nu..
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: jo jag tänkte Barre skulle få tyda min cr-kod
<Philip5> men han är inte på hugget
<rolfblidborg> Philip5: Que?
<Philip5> recharge: är du ny med linux och börjar upptäcka den nya världen?! :)
<recharge> jo
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: bilden jag postade ovan med cr-kod
<Philip5> recharge: välkommen till framtiden då :)
<recharge> tack Philip5!
<rolfblidborg> aha!
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: den innehåller ett medelande
<rolfblidborg> Philip5: Mjo, så långt är jag med :)
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<rolfblidborg> SÃ¥g en kille some hade en tattuering med inbyggd qr-kod :-)
<johanbr> Philip5, tack tack :)
<Philip5> hans eget namn eller så då kanske
<rolfblidborg> Nää, man länkades till en video så började hans tatuering prata om man la telefonen över tatueringen
<Philip5> hehe
<rolfblidborg> Philip5: Är han varm?
<rolfblidborg> Men!
<johanbr> en kompis till mig har 100 första siffrorna av pi på armen
<rolfblidborg> UNetbootin, man kan välja "hårddisk" och sen kan jag endast välja C
<rolfblidborg> vad är problemet då?
<rolfblidborg> johanbr: Jag har binära tal på armen
<Barre> phillip
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: hehe, har du tytt meddelandet?
<rolfblidborg> Philip5: Yeah :)
<Barre> phillip5: hahahahahaha   värdsklass
<Philip5> Barre barb
<Philip5> :P
<Philip5> Barre: hade bara lite tråkigt
<Barre> det tyckte jag var roligt :) efter ett helvetes besök på mediamarkt  så känner jag ,ig lite gladare, det och en GT
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> vad har du gjort där då? reklamerat något?
<Philip5> jag var på mediamarkt i förrgår och köpte en tripod
<delhage> Barre: har du gett dig fan på att besöka alla andra dåliga butiker innan dom konkar som on-off eller? ;)
<recharge> vad är en tripod?
<rolfblidborg> Till kameran?
<delhage> tri = tre, pod = fot
<recharge> var ett tripod ett hemside-företag eller något?
<recharge> inte*
<Barre> delhage, faktum är att jag även var förbi OnOff i kungenskurva, 80% rea... köpte inget dock
<delhage> oh
<delhage> Barre: när vill du åka båt då?
<rolfblidborg> har vi någon half life-fantast här?
<rolfblidborg> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKIpyz0EjuY
<dkt> Vart hittar man listan där man lägger till vilka daemons man vill starta i detta ubuntu? ::/
<Barre> delhage, ska du ut i helgen någonting? eller kanske en bryggpilsner om vädret är för dåligt?
<dkt> Starta när den bootar...
<delhage> Barre: jag har inga direkta planer, beror på dagsform och väder
<delhage> helgen kanske är bra
<delhage> och bryggpilsner funkar ju också ;)
<Barre> delhage, då prelbokar jag detta så kan vi höras när helgen närmar sig :)
<delhage> Barre: abselut!
<Barre> phillip5, google+?
<dkt> Jag hittade svaret.
<delhage> att lägga till en -1 knapp skulle vara den definitiva facebookdödaren
<Barre> delhage +1
<delhage> :)
<delhage> Barre: hur decodar man såna där rutor?
<Philip5> delhage: om du har en smartphone så kan du fota av den och sedan decoda den med en cr-app
<Philip5> Barre: japp, om du kan se andols gretsar på google+ så finns jag där :)
<delhage> Philip5: det har jag inte...
<Philip5> då får du installera ett program på din dator som kan decoda
<delhage> nåt tips?
<Philip5> jag skapade bilden med programmet kqrcode
<rolfblidborg> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2108284/QR.png
<Philip5> den kan dekoda också men är ett alpha program som verkar krascha för mig när man ska öppna en bild
<amelia> alltså... var fan är bamsefar..
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: moget! :P
<rolfblidborg> Philip5: Inte alls faktiskt :D
<Philip5> hehe
<delhage> heter det cr eller qr?
<rolfblidborg> qr
<Philip5> qr
<delhage> k
<Philip5> delhage: inte så mycket nytt men lite intressant: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vS3R2u7sXA
<delhage> Philip5: tack
<Philip5> delhage: hittar du något vettigt program?
<delhage> Philip5: nope
<Philip5> packar just nu zint som verkar mer stabilt
<delhage> Philip5: hittade http://zxing.org/w/decode.jspx
<Philip5> funkar ju också
<rolfblidborg> Så, hur ska jag lösa mitt problem med att installera ubuntu?
<rolfblidborg> Någon som har ett förslag?
<rolfblidborg> Går det att jag installerar från ISO-filen via min windowsburk på något sätt?
<johanbr> nån vänlig själ som kan berätta vad som är fel med denna fil: http://nullinfinity.org/tmp/x.flv
<johanbr> dvs varför den spelar upp 100 ggr för fort
<johanbr> hmm... den funkar i totem men inte i mplayer
<ansme> rolfblidborg, om du har ett usbminne kan du installera den via det och unetbootin
<rolfblidborg> Det går inte :(
<rolfblidborg> Varken i servern eller i min PC
<rolfblidborg> har pillat i hårddisken i min pc just nu
<ansme> varför går det inte med unetbootin ?
<ansme> kan du inte boota på usb ?
<rolfblidborg> GÃ¥r inte att boota
<rolfblidborg> precis
<ansme> har du ställt in i bios att du ska kunna boota på usb ? eller är datorn för gammal ?
<rolfblidborg> Sen såg jag att kan kunde välja "Hårddisk" i unetbootin, men där kunde jag inte välja min hårddisk som jag vill ha ubuntu på
<ansme> om du går in i bios när datan startar upp med del eller f1 eller f2 så sk det under någon boot options eller boot order kunna ställas in att usb ska vara första bootbara enhet.. eller så kan man trycka på f10 eller liknande för att välja vad man ska boota på
<rolfblidborg> Har gjort
<ansme> oo
<ansme> det enda jag kan tänka mig är att du ska köra den där win installern vad den nu heter för att kunna köra ubuntu via windows egen partition'
<rolfblidborg> Men det finns ju inget os alls på skivan nu
<rolfblidborg> Den är nyformaterad
<ansme> ahaa
<ansme> du får köpa dig en dvd skiva heh
<rolfblidborg> minus 125:- på kontot :P
<ansme> lol.. jag vet hur det är.. leta skivor igår.. och en floppy..
<ansme> floppy :D  alla jag hadde var sönder och gick inte att formatera
<rolfblidborg> har vänt upp och ner på hela huset :p
<johanbr> rolfblidborg, den har ingen cd-läsare?
<rolfblidborg> johanbr: jo
<johanbr> varför inte bränna en cd?
<rolfblidborg> johanbr: Har ingen skiva :p
<johanbr> skaffa en?
<rolfblidborg> johanbr: Som sagt, minus 125:- på kontot :P
<ansme> spring till butiken och begga om en skiva hehe
<johanbr> installera med PXE?
<rolfblidborg> johanbr: Ingen aning om hur det fungerar :P
<ansme> annars om du har en gammal linux på någon hd så kan du ju flytta öer disken till den nya
<rolfblidborg> nope! :)
<rolfblidborg> Men hur gör jag med PXE?
<rolfblidborg> Vet om att det finns på servern
<ansme> vad har du för server ?
<ansme> linux eller win ?
<rolfblidborg> Nah, alltså det beror ju på hur man ser det :P
<rolfblidborg> Finns _ingenting_ på den nu :)
<ansme> din workstation då ?
<rolfblidborg> En windows och en os x
<ansme> ahaa
<ansme> om unetbootin inte funkar, testa och ta in en pendrive linux dist som kan läggas in via win
<ansme> eller om du har sd minnnen och kortläsare
<rolfblidborg> det sista har jag inte, och vad är en pendrive
<ansme> vet inte... ska fixa en link
<ansme> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<ansme> du formaterar din usb med fat32 och för över systemfilerna har jag för mig så att den blir bootbar
<ansme> men det står på sidan
<ansme> har du floppy så kanske du kan göra en netboot för debian eller ubuntu
<rolfblidborg> tack!
<ansme> hoppas det funkar :D
<rolfblidborg> Men fungerar det till windows?
<rolfblidborg> eller är det bara en dist?
<ansme> det är en dist för usb minnen.. jag tänkte kanske att något gick fel med din unetbootin och att detta kan vara värt ett test
<ansme> inte mycket som kan gå fel
<rolfblidborg> hmm
<rolfblidborg> Men hur fungerar PXE?
<delhage> ganska bra
<rolfblidborg> hur gör jag? =)
<andol> rolfblidborg: dhcp pekar ut en tftp-server, varifrån du laddar hem en minimal "pxe-kärna" (i brist på bättre ordval), som sen leder vidare till det du vill boota, typ.
<rolfblidborg> andol: okej :)
<delhage> pxe-bootladdare
<rolfblidborg> Så jag bootar i PXE-läge i början
<andol> rolfblidborg: Tja, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer innehåller lite användbar info, även om du måhända vill divergera lite beroende på vad du vill boota.
<rolfblidborg> Okej, tack :)
<rolfblidborg> Jag vill ha en ubuntu server
<rolfblidborg> Senaste är väll att föredra :)
<ansme> fast nu när du sitter med en xp och en osx så ska du nog lägga in pxe servern på någon av dessa ; )
<rolfblidborg> windows 7*
<rolfblidborg> Den tuggar och tuggar sen står det "PXE-MOF: Exiting broadcom PXE ROM.
<rolfblidborg> Operating system not found
<ansme> rolfblidborg, att sätta upp en pxe server är inte det lättaste, och du ka inte aktivera pxe booten på win7.. du har ju redan ett os p
<ansme> på den datorn
<rolfblidborg> Okej, men finns det inte folk som hostar PXE-servrar?
<ansme> du ska aktivera pxe biooten på den datorn som inte har något os och som ska installeras
<ansme> sen sätter du upp en pxe server på en maskin som funkar
<rolfblidborg> okej
<rolfblidborg> ska kolla
<rolfblidborg> i'll google that shit! :)
<ansme> för att du ska få ip till pxe booten behöver du en liten dhcp server som kickar igång allt
<ansme> men leta på howto setup pxe server win7 eller osx
<rolfblidborg> jobbar på det :)
<ansme> jag satte upp en pxe server för något år sedan. så det borde finnas mängder av tutorials idag även för win7
<rolfblidborg> var ute i garaget och hittade tre potentiella tomma cd-skivor! :D
<realubot> roffe!
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Varför håller du på och strular med pxe boot?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Tjenare!
<rolfblidborg> realubot: För att jag inte hade några skivor hemma :/
<realubot> rolfblidborg: USB-minne då?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: och för att det alltid är mer intressant att gå den långa vägen :)
<rolfblidborg> Fungerar inte :(
<realubot> Ok, du har sett den här länken eller? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<realubot> Ska fungera med 11.04 står det i slutet.
<realubot> Mycket jobb för att installera et system. Om du inte är ute efter kunskapen så är det bättre att köpa en RW-skiva.
<rolfblidborg> mjo
<rolfblidborg> Men nu har jag ju hittat en tom siva :)
<madbear> tomorrow is saturday
<madbear> yesterday was thursday
<rolfblidborg> U mad+
<madbear> gotta be fresh
<madbear> gotta make my mind up, which seat can i take?
<madbear> alla nu!
<madbear> PARTYIN PARTIN YEAH!
<madbear> FUN FUN
<madbear> vart är alla? :(
<madbear> Zambezi: du kan låten, sjung med nu
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/nyheter/inrikes/experterna-betygsatter-google_6314344.svd
<Zambezi> madbear: Njet. Jag är off.
<madbear> :D
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Bränn långsamt så du inte misslyckas med att bränna din enda skiva. ;)
<rolfblidborg> Yeah, jag vet :)
<madbear> jag har alltid tänkt, även om jag inte har fejsbok att man borde kunna ha grupper
<madbear> fan ! nu tog google min ide
<realubot> Zambezi: Varför är du så off då zambi?
<madbear> eller ja.. cirklar...
<realubot> Frågan är hur länge det går att inte ha konto på Facebook eller Google+.
<Zambezi> realubot: Det har ditt alter ego redan fått svar på...
<madbear> ja min telefon kanske kommer att kräva det av mig tex
<realubot> Zambezi: What?
<realubot> Mitt alter ego?
<Zambezi> realubot: Ja.
<rolfblidborg> Hur jävla svårt ska det vara att installera nero?!
<madbear> rolfblidborg: vafen ska du med nero till?
<Zambezi> rolfblidborg: Det undrar jag med. Vad ska du bränna?
<rolfblidborg> madbear: Zambezi: Linux!
<coobra> lllllllllliiiiiiiiiiiinux!!!
<coobra> japp jag har ADHD
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Vad ska du med nero till?
<madbear> dra nåt nytt coobra
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Använd ett annat program.
<Zambezi> rolfblidborg: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/DVD_writing, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/CD_Burning_Tips#Install_cd-burning_utilities
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Yeah
<rolfblidborg> Zambezi: Windows :)
<rolfblidborg> Zambezi: Men jag drar hem imgburn istället
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Typ: http://www.imgburn.com/
<Zambezi> rolfblidborg: IMG Byrn?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Håller på :)
<Zambezi> WTF! Slagen med två sekunder. :-/
<coobra> madbear: :(
<madbear> :D:D:D:
<madbear> jag har oxå nåt tror jag
<rolfblidborg> realubot: kom inte på vad den hette och jag hade nero på datorn redan :)
<coobra> nero hahaha
<coobra> w t f
<coobra> this is year 2000 Neero mega edition !!!
<coobra> hah
<rolfblidborg> vilken hastighet ska jag skriva i så att det inte tar 100 år?
<rolfblidborg> Samt att det är säkrare
<madbear> så snabbt du kan
<coobra> -100 år
<madbear> händer nåt ska jag posta en ny skiva åt dig
<rolfblidborg> lovar du? =)
<madbear> hmm
<madbear> ja fan jag gör det
<madbear> en dvd skiva obränd eller bränd
<coobra> nåååbelt
<rolfblidborg> om det failar så gärna en bränd med ubuntu server på :)
<coobra> skicka ren ubuntuserver
<coobra> ja kan
<coobra> du får en av mig
<coobra> 5000
<coobra> kr
<Zambezi> rolfblidborg: 4x och låt det ta den tid det behöver så inte skivan bränns fel.
<coobra> hmms sova eller kolla weedsw ?
<rolfblidborg> kollar weeds nu! :D
<rolfblidborg> Dock från början.. igen
<coobra> heh
<coobra> äger
<rolfblidborg> Vill inte hoppa in bara sådär och vet inte var jag var :)
<coobra> <3
<rolfblidborg> s03e12 är jag på nu :)
<coobra> shhhhh
<rolfblidborg> oj, trodde du skulle se det nya :D
<rolfblidborg> inte bara jag som ligger efter :D
<rolfblidborg> haha!
<rolfblidborg> Introlåten är på japanska
<rolfblidborg> eller ryska
<rolfblidborg> vet inte :P
<realubot> Det kostar nog bara 6 spänn att skicka en skiva, högst 12 kr.
<coobra> ja ska se senaste tror jag
<haffe> Vad pratar ni om nu?
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Bränn så långsamt som möjligt för att minimera risken för fel (sägs det).
<coobra> lilla göranj  ?
<haffe> Party party!
<coobra> och dom 7 rövarna
<realubot> Varför går det inte att uppgradera till Fx5 i 10.10 från Mozilla stables PPA?
 * haffe kliar coobra under hakan.
<coobra> jaha
<coobra> onoff
<haffe> Ja?
<coobra> vem blir nästa ?
<haffe> ¿Ja?
<realubot> Vem är det här som alltid klagar på mitträcken på vägarna? http://www.dn.se/motor/nyheter/forskarkritik-mot-vajerracken
<haffe> Euronics?
<haffe> Siba?
<coobra> mediamarkt
<haffe> Jag är skeptisk.
<rolfblidborg> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2108284/bild.JPG
<rolfblidborg> Kaos? Vaah?! Nää!
<haffe> Det där var ju inte så farligt.
<haffe> Men det är klart, i jämförelse med hur det är i städernas stad.
<coobra> rolfblidborg:  det där är årdning
<coobra> minns min första server
<coobra> allt låg på golvet utan chassi
<coobra> den låg ivägen så hängde upp den på väggen
<haffe> Undrar om man kan hänga allt i trådar.
<einand> 289 spelare på min minecraft server igår
<rolfblidborg> men det där är inte min server, det är min worstation :)
<realubot> einand: Vad tjänar du på det då?
<haffe> rolfblidborg: I städernas stad, där är servern workstation och workstation server, utom när det är på det motsatta sättet.
<einand> realubot: inte mycket, bara några hundra i månaden
<rolfblidborg> haffe: har du knarkat? :P
<realubot> haffe: Vad är det för snack?
<rolfblidborg> Installerar ubuntu server! :D
<einand> täcker kostnaden för servern
<realubot> einand: Hur tjänar man pengar på en Minecraft-server?
<einand> realubot: nä, bara rena donationer, så folk bidrar till servern
<realubot> Aha, ok.
<einand> ser inte det som något man tjänar pengar på, är fritidssyssla
<realubot> Jo, jo.
<realubot> Tänkte mer om det gick att tjäna pengar på.
<haffe> rolfblidborg: I städernas stad, där hade du vetat om jag hade knarkat.
<gollycow> Städernas stad?
<haffe> Ja, städernas stad.
<haffe> Staternas stat.
<gollycow> Stockholm, Stockholm, stad i världen. Stockholm, Stockholm, världens stad.
<gollycow> Stockholm, Stockholm, härlig är den. Stockholm, Stockholm, gör mig glad.
<gollycow> Det var en sång.
<gollycow> Vet ej vad du syftar på.
<gollycow> Kul att Media Markt gör reklam på TV om "fem fantastiska år i Sveirge" när de gått sjukt kraftigt MINUS under precis hela tiden.
<einand> onoff har fått 7 bud på hela kedjan
<haffe> De har råd att ta förlusterna.
<einand> undra varför någon vill köpa något som kursat
<gollycow> Har ONOFF satt upp ONOFF AB på Tradera?
<gollycow> haffe: Kanske det, men poängen med företagande är väl att tjäna pengar och inte idka välgörenhet?
<gollycow> Speciellt när man låtsas som att man har gjort fantastiska affärer.
<einand> nu är det välförstås inte välgörenhet dom pysslar med
<gollycow> Visserligen säger de "larvigt låga priser", men varför inte säga: "Vi säljer för mindre än vad vi köper för."?
<einand> eftersom anledningen till förlusten är deras pr-konto
<einand> så produkten i sig säljs ju inte med förlust
<gollycow> ?
<gollycow> Vad menas?
<einand> att dom tjänar på det, även om dom går med förlust
<haffe> Med vad?
<haffe> Städernas stad?
<rolfblidborg> Men hallå! Jag installerar Ubuntu nu!
<rolfblidborg> Lååång väntan!
<rolfblidborg> :D
<haffe> rolfblidborg: I städernas stad, där är installationerna avslutade innan de är påbörjade.
<rolfblidborg> När man börjar i ubuntu server så är det bara en terminal va?
<ansme> ja
<ansme> bara en liten svart ruta med text :D
<rolfblidborg> yay!
<rolfblidborg> Ska bli skoj att arbeta med!
<ansme> vill du få in mer så lägger du in ubuntu-desktop
<rolfblidborg> japp
<ansme> jag jobbar alltid i terminal
<rolfblidborg> gjorde det i min emulator förut :)
<ansme> ahaa
<ansme> det är lite surt för mig just nu
<ansme> snyft
<ansme> min dator gick sönder igår.. moderkort och ramminnet gick på bästa datan.. fick ta fram en lite äldre amd moderkort som ngt e lurt med och xp går inte att få in ens
<ansme> och jag hadde bara opensuse 11.4 hemma, så jag sitter och försöker o lära mig zypper
<ansme> jag vägrar använda ubuntu 11.x
<ansme> men det må jag säga, fasen va mycket paket debian och ubuntu har i sina repos
<ansme> här finns inget lol
<ansme> men jag har aldrig fått wow att funka så bra som den gör i opensuse .. flyter på hur bra som hellst
<rolfblidborg> Uhm, skärmen säger "Out of scan range"
<realubot> ansme: Ubuntu Server är inte exakt samma som Ubuntu base system + ubuntu-desktop.
<realubot> Det skiljer lite i I/O och så tror jag.
<realubot> Det finns skillnade på "kernel-nivå".
<realubot> inställningar
<ansme> realubot, ahaa.. jag trodde att rolfblidborg saknade ett grafiskt skal, han lät lite förvånad så jag drog till med desktopen för att få ett gui ifall han ville ha
<realubot> ansme: Du kan använde Ubuntu 11.04 med Classic-läget vis inloggningen. Då har du det gamla Skrivbordet.
<ansme> realubot, classic läget sög, det är inte som innan, jag vill ha compiz mm igång på mitt sätt men det gick inget vidare
<realubot> Aha, trodde Classic var som det gamla rakt av.
<ansme> ubuntu verkar ha börjat låsa saker i beroenden lite som dom vill
<realubot> ansme: Gnome 3 då?
<ansme> nej classic sög mot vad jag hadde i 10.1
<realubot> Ok.
<ansme> gnome 3 blir nog bra om ett par åt
<ansme> år*
<ansme> jag gillar vanliga gnome, buggar lite och e bra
<ansme> unity sög iallafall så jag börja gråta hehe
<realubot> Någon här som gillar rockgruppen Queen?
<ansme> men jag hade ingen ubuntu 10 skiva hemma så det blev det jag hadde
<realubot> Ok.
<ansme> lite kul är det iallfall att Tvingas att lära sig en ny dist
<rolfblidborg> okej
<rolfblidborg> min dator dog
<ansme> haha av vad ?
<rolfblidborg> Varför står det our of scan range? :O
<rolfblidborg> ansme: Batteriet tog slut :P
<ansme> lol
<rolfblidborg> Men..
<rolfblidborg> Allt fungerar tills ubuntu startar :)
<ansme> och inget funkar när det stängs ner :D
<rolfblidborg> :(*
<rolfblidborg> Nä, men genom bios fungerar det
<rolfblidborg> sen säger skärmen "Out of scan range"
<ansme> ahaa
<ansme> den söker väl efter signal
<ansme> låter som du har en glappande kontakt typ
<ansme> eller att den står i fel läge
<rolfblidborg> hmm
<gollycow> haffe: Ja, både det och det einand sade.
<gollycow> Fattar fortfarande inte hur det tjänar på att gå back så in i helvete.
<ansme> det kallas för pr snack
<rolfblidborg> Men kontakten har aldrig strulat innan!
<gollycow> ansme: ?
<rolfblidborg> och den strular bara när ubuntu drar igång...
<ansme> man kan bara tjäna på att offra ngt ?
<ansme> rolfblidborg, då kanske hal eller ngt letar efter skärmen.. vet inte hur det funkar
<ansme> men du ser ju skärmen när du startar upp och den e ok
<rolfblidborg> Men den är ju ok tills ubuntu drar igång
<ansme> så den letar väl bara efter din skärm typ
<rolfblidborg> Ser hela igenom hela bios
<rolfblidborg> Kan jag komma åt den på något sätt?
<rolfblidborg> kanske saknar drivers
<ansme> testa och installera dina rätta drivrutiner för graffet först
<rolfblidborg> hur?
<ansme> vad har du för kort ?
<rolfblidborg> Dunno
<rolfblidborg> något inbyggt i servern
<ansme> kolla med sudo lspci
<rolfblidborg> moderkortet*
<rolfblidborg> Men jag ser ju ingenting :p
<ansme> ahaa
<ansme> ahaaa nu e jag med
<ansme> testa o starta i felsäkert läge
<ansme> se om det blir bättre
<rolfblidborg> hur? =)
<ansme> kanske någon sträng i din grub2
<ansme> när grub kommer har du ju ett par lägen att välja på
<ansme> testa felsäkert läge eller vad den heter
<ansme> gissar på att ngt i grub ställer till det för ditt graffe
<rolfblidborg> nope!
<realubot> roosa: Fungerar inte Live-läget heller?
<ansme> rolfblidborg, testa och dra ut kontakten helt
<ansme> och plugga in den igen
<rolfblidborg> ur skörmen också?
<roosa> realubot: vilket Live-läge?
<roosa> hmm, det gällde nog inte mig :)
<realubot> roosa: Nej. Det var inte till dig.
<rolfblidborg> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2108284/IMG_0510.MOV
<rolfblidborg> Ja, jag skakar som ett as
<gollycow> Inga logiska drivar hittades.
<rolfblidborg> hur installerar jag dessa då?
<haffe> I städernas stad, där är de redan installerade.
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Det är ju ditt RAID som spökar?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Är det?
<rolfblidborg> Så om jag plockar ut det så borde det fungera?
<rolfblidborg> Det är inga hårddiskar i mitt raidkort, det bara ligger där och inte använda
<rolfblidborg> används
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Det verkar så eller? Det där med no logical drives found kommer ju precis efter infon om RAID:en?
<rolfblidborg> aah
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Jag vet inte, men det verkar misstänkt, tycker jag.
<realubot> BIOS not installed?
<rolfblidborg> yeah
<ansme> jag såg också att bios verkade klaga över att inte finnas lol
<ansme> den måste ju finnas eller hur försvann den ?
<rolfblidborg> har inte rört den :P
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Det kanske inte har med RAID att göra i.a.f. Jag tror mer på grafikkortet.
<rolfblidborg> Drog ut raidkortet, samma problem
<realubot> rolfblidborg: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Resolution
<realubot> Där står om out of scan range.
<rolfblidborg> Hur ska jag komma in i recovery mode?
<realubot> Ja, säg det. Du får ju inte ens upp Grub?
<rolfblidborg> Nope
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Att deselecta KMS är ett annat tips: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<rolfblidborg> realubot: ser ju fortfarande ingenting :p
<realubot> rolfblidborg: När jag läser om det så lutar det mot att det handlar om att drivrutinen inte hittar en upplösning som fungerar med skärmen eller något.
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Varför kommer du in i BIOS? Är det du som går inte där? Och framförallt varför står det BIOS not installed?!?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: tasktigt läge :(
<realubot> Det verkar ju inte som om du kommer in i Ubuntu ö.h.t? Jag såg inget om att Linux startade eller Grub eller något?
<rolfblidborg> nope
<rolfblidborg> Men jag kommer ju in i bios o början
<realubot> rolfblidborg: När du är inne i BIOS, går det inte att återställa BIOS inställningar till fabriksinställningarna?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: det gör det nog
<rolfblidborg> Hang on :)
<rolfblidborg> get Default Values?
<realubot> Ja, typ.
<realubot> Det brukar stå någoting i stil med reset settings eller något.
<rolfblidborg> Yeah
<rolfblidborg> lets reboot! :)
<realubot> Glöm inte spara dom nya inställningarna.
<rolfblidborg> Det gjorde jag :)
<rolfblidborg> Samma problem :(
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Vad är det för dator, modell?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: En HP ProLiant 140
<rolfblidborg> g2 eller g3 tror jag
<rolfblidborg> Single core iaf :)
<realubot> Hm... "The message means the video signal is out of range or "off". Such is seen on many systems during boot and not abnormal or in need of fixing."
<rolfblidborg> http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/12205_div/12205_div.html#Overview
<realubot> rolfblidborg: http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&taskId=110&prodSeriesId=374617&prodTypeId=15351&objectID=c01202948
<rolfblidborg> hmm
<rolfblidborg> Kan ju fortfarande inte ändra något :(
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Nej. Jag vet inte.
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Knivigt problem va? :D
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Vad körde du på datorn innan då?
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Har den fungerat förut?
<realubot> Du skulle behöva en ny skiva och testa med Ubuntu 10.04.
<realubot> *10.04.2
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Den har fungerat innan ja
<realubot> Med Ubuntu? Vilken version?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Den fungerade med FreeNAS
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Det är ju en server.
<rolfblidborg> yea
<realubot> Så det där som står i länken kanske inte är så fel?
<realubot> Det kanske inte är så lätt att installera Ubuntu på en sådan server? Ingen mainstream-dator vi snackar om här direkt.
<rolfblidborg> Det är ubuntu server jag försöker installera
<rolfblidborg> Less jag blir!
<ansme> rolfblidborg, allt funkar med freenas : ) jag har kört det i några år på olika maskiner. dom bara tickar och går på
<rolfblidborg> ansme: Mjo, men jag vill ju köra en Minecraft server :(
<ansme> varför inte gå tillbaka till freenas och bygga ut den med lite mysql och annat smått
<ansme> minercrat ?
<ansme> ett spel ?
<rolfblidborg> minecrafft
<rolfblidborg> Yeah
<ansme> ofan
<ansme> jag har alrig pysslat med blade servrar
<rolfblidborg> Körs med java i terminalen om det går
<ansme> kan du nollställa bios ?
<rolfblidborg> redan gjort
<ansme> ok
<ansme> du får lägga på dig en hög med skivor till nästa gång
<rolfblidborg> Vad spelar det för roll? :P
<ansme> i källaren har jag väll en hel flyttlåda med bara skivor från diverse installer
<rolfblidborg> Har ju det jag vill ha :)
<rolfblidborg> har freenas på skiva också
<ansme> http://www.ubuntu.com/content/hp-proliant-server-certified-canonical
<ansme> den ska funka fint med ubuntu
<ansme> och här har diu bioset
<ansme> http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/SoftwareIndex.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&prodNameId=3884083&prodTypeId=15351&prodSeriesId=3884082&swLang=13&taskId=135&swEnvOID=4078
<ansme> kolla in det så ska det kanske funka
<rolfblidborg> BIOS?
<ansme> vet inte hur man installerar en ubuntu server på en sådan server
<rolfblidborg> är det inte bara att installera som på vilken burk som helst?
<ansme> men jag ser att dom har ubuntu paket som kan öläggas på usb
<ansme> system rom
<ansme> inte vet jag
<ansme> tror inte det
<ansme> men leta fram en ubuntu tutorial för just din hp
<rolfblidborg> får göra det imorgon
<rolfblidborg> Är helt slut
<ansme> hehe
<ansme> den blir nog grym när den e klar
<rolfblidborg> Inte av datorn, är sjuk :P
<ansme> ahaa förkyld ?
<rolfblidborg> Yeah, hoppas på det :)
<rolfblidborg> Nää
<rolfblidborg> vet inte vad jag har faktiskt
<ansme> ahaa
<ansme> jag vill ha din server och labba med : ) älskar sånt
<rolfblidborg> haha, köp dig en egen!
<rolfblidborg> Fick den för 300 :- på tradera :D
<amelia> rolfblidborg: vad felar?
<rolfblidborg> amelia: Någonting med fel frekvens eller upplösning
<amelia> rolfblidborg: på?
<rolfblidborg> amelia: Min server
<amelia> rolfblidborg: ajo... men tänkte mer specifikt..
<rolfblidborg> amelia: min proliant 140
<rolfblidborg> ubuntuserver är installerat
<rolfblidborg> FreeNAS fungerade utmärkt
<rolfblidborg> http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/12205_div/12205_div.html#Overview
<rolfblidborg> Nej, nu ska jag sova för att inte gå till jobbet imorgon
<rolfblidborg> Hejsvejs!
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<rolfblidborg> Wooh!
<rolfblidborg> Det var länge sen :D
<x_link> =)
<rolfblidborg> x_link: Har saknat dig! :(
<x_link> Hehe =)
<amelia> rolfblidborg: men jag fattar fortfarande inte vad du menade med fel frekvens eller upplösning på din server..
<rolfblidborg> amelia: skärmen
<amelia> rolfblidborg: uhm, jaha.. i X då? eller i terminalen också?
<realubot> amelia: Det här händer när Roffe försöker boota Ubuntu server från CD: 1. Datorn läser in RAID. Allt är ok men i sluter säger datorn No virtual disks found. 2. Därefter säger datorn: BIOS not installed. 3. Därefter startar BIOS(?). 4. Samtidigt som BIOS syns så kommer ett felmeddelande upp som säger "out om scane range" eller något.
<rolfblidborg> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2108284/IMG_0510.MOV
<realubot> Mm.
<amelia> jag har inget surfnät atm. konfar om vpn-tunnlar.
<Linda^> Tja!
<amelia> men hur som helst. no virtual disks låter som att raid inte är confat som det ska.
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Du kanske helt enkelt har kopplat den till en skärm den inte hanterar?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: kanske, men det fungerade annars :(
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Ok. :S
<rolfblidborg> amelia: Det är mitt raidkort som inte är konfigruerat, det sitter inte i datorn längre
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Gå på ansme tips.
<amelia> rolfblidborg: uhm ok? hur har du kopplat in diskarna då?
<rolfblidborg> amelia: Nää, använder inte raidkortet än
<rolfblidborg> Har aldrig sutttit några diskar i det
<amelia> rolfblidborg: eller vi pratar om en annan burk än dl140:n nu?
<rolfblidborg> Nope, den datorn
<rolfblidborg> Men kan vi inte fortsätta imorgon?
<rolfblidborg> Jag måste sova :(
<Linda^> va
<rolfblidborg> god natt!
<amelia> jaha..
<K350> I config filen står det a="foo" & i bash scriptet står det source config och echo "$a". Jag får som resultat att source inte hittas. why?
<spacebug-> K350: har du skrivit #!/bin/bash och inte #!/bin/sh ?
<spacebug-> för du får du det felet
<spacebug-> source är ett shell builtin (i bash)
<K350> spacebug-: Nu slapp jag det felmeddelandet. Men nu skriver inte bash skriptet ut variabelns värde från config filen..
<K350> spacebug-: I config filen står a="hej" och i bash scriptet echo "$a" men inget skrivs ut
#ubuntu-se 2011-07-13
<ansme> om man skulle slagga en stnd.. eller ta en kaffe och en cigg och leka vidare ...
<ansme> börjar få ordning på .conkurc
<Mandrew> vad har du gjort för spännande med conky ansme?
<ansme> Mandrew, jag trixade bara till den så den blev enkel men snygg...
<ansme> vill inte ha tusen barer utan bara lite nätverk och belastning
<Mandrew> care to share ;)
<Mandrew> har du en dump p den?
<ansme> haha visst kan jag posta
<Mandrew> på*
<ansme> pasete
<Mandrew> :)
<ansme> har bara jobbat på den i en kvart  http://paste.ubuntu.com/642984/
<Mandrew> tänkte om du kanske hade en prt scr på den
<ansme> ser väl ut så här heh http://img146.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img146/9166/skrmbilde.png
<Mandrew> min ser ut så här http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/h6zv2uhf/Selection_007.png
<ansme> http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/9166/skrmbilde.png
<Mandrew> fan jag får ta ett snack till med frugan ser jag det, funkar inte att hon lägger upp bilder på nätet så där ;)
<ansme> haha den var ju bra
<ansme> men prova conky-colors
<Mandrew> jag tycker om att ha den diskret
<ansme> ja, den var bra, tydlig och bra
<Mandrew> inte så mkt färger o så
<Mandrew> men d e jag
<ansme> jag gillar orange och grönt :D
<ansme> och grått
<Mandrew> hehe såg d :P
<Mandrew> nu börjar d bli sent här igen :S
<ansme> tar väl en kaffe och testar lite nya.. hadde lite problem med tempen på diskarna.. är inte så van o leka med rättigheter
<Mandrew> d jobbiga är att man måste upp så jäkla tidigt hihi
<ansme> allt är relativt :) tidigt för mig är innan 1400
<Mandrew> http://conky.pitstop.free.fr/wiki/index.php5?title=Main_Page
<Mandrew> för mig är det 7- 8:a
<ansme> wow !
<ansme> du pluggar antar jag
<Mandrew> har barn ;)
<Mandrew> gammal gubbe serrö lol
<ansme> haha
<ansme> då behöer man inte sova så mycket ; )
<Mandrew> börjar bli gråhårig :P
<ansme> lol
<ansme> 40+ då
<Mandrew> kommer i spridda skurar
<Mandrew> nä fasen bara 33
<ansme> känner igen det där ; (
<ansme> har själv 2 barn och dom mobbar mig med att leta efter gråa strån...
<Mandrew> synd att man inte kunde vakna upp med hela skallen full med gråahår, så man slipper att ta d med spridda skurar
<Mandrew> d skulle vara enda chansen för mig att fortfarande få gråtthår innan flinten tar över hahahaa
<ansme> man kan ju alltid raka sig
<ansme> :D
<ansme> du får be frugan din att färga håret
<Mandrew> gråa hårstrån är akemullerad visdom HAHA
<ansme> visdom är det som kommer med det gråa
<Mandrew> va inne hos frisören o kollade va d skulle kosta, o jag tror han tog i så han nästan sket på sig när han vill ha 3000 för att fixa det på mig
<ansme> whoot !!!
<ansme> lol vissa skäms inte
<Mandrew> hehe nä fan vissa har det inte i sig
<ansme> har kört xp ett tag.. men datorn gick sönder igår natt.. stendog.. det blev opensuse bara för att skivan var närmast.. börjar gilla opensuse lite.. ganska moget os
<ansme> lite för lite paket, apt sourcen är en guldgruva i ubuntu
<Mandrew> ja ubuntu har så jäkla mkt program och riktigt bra hårdvarustöd
<ansme> ja, hårdvaran är linux bra på
<ansme> ska se om jag hittar det där progget för screenshots
<ansme> vad hette det igen tro..
<Mandrew> shutter?
<ansme> så var det : )
<Mandrew> den e guld den
<ansme> den fanns... tror jag ska göra alias för zypper till apt-get : )
<Mandrew> va e zypper?
<ansme> den jag installerar med i terminalen i suse.. ser ut så här  zypper in shutter shutter-lang
<ansme> orka använda grafiskt för att installera och leta
<Mandrew> så d e CLI iaf?
<ansme> enbart cli : )
<Mandrew> ok då e jag med
<ansme> skrivbordet är bara en lagringsplats
<Mandrew> d e som apt-get då?
<ansme> tyå
<ansme> typ* fast mycket sämre
<ansme> tror det finns mer options och funktioner i apt
<Mandrew> aah ok
<ansme> cli,. det är lite magiskt över det. grafiskt är bara tråkigt'
<ansme> går nätet ner så letar jag fram terminalen och inte ett gui iaf'
<ansme> så då var filmen hemma med
<ansme> tankar lagligt : )
<Mandrew> hehe
<ansme> annat får man väl inte säga heh
<Mandrew> jag ska gå o knoppa strax här
<Mandrew> haha nja inte i swedala iaf ;)
<ansme> gör så..
<Mandrew> ha d så länge
<whomee> morrn
<Kimmen> morrn
<kodein> idag var man då mer än lovligt trött :(
<madbear> tjena kodein ditt efterblivna troll
<kodein> :(
<kodein> nu blir jag ledsen i ögat
<madbear> ska du vara med på en sång
<madbear> ?
<madbear> kodein: nu kör vi
<madbear> GOTTA GET DOWN TO THE BUS STOP
<madbear> GOTTA MAKE MY MIND UP, WHICH SEAT CAN I TAKE?
<Hund> madbear: OKEJ.
<madbear> partyin partyin YEAH
<madbear> fun fun fun!
<Hund> madbear: Har du tråkigt?
<madbear> nej skitkul
<madbear> Hund: du har inte missat låten eller?
<madbear> http://www.schooltube.com/video/0bb8adf3c3e639a2cfb1/Rebecca-Black-Friday-OFFICIAL-VIDEO
<Hund> madbear: Jag såg någon growl-version av den förut, det räckte.
<Barre> morrn morrn
<delhage> morrn
<madbear> gotta be fresh
<rolfblidborg> god morgon!
<haffe> Hej.
<osian> Hej
<rolfblidborg> amelia: Du råkar inte vara här?
<osian> någon som vet ett bra nethack program ??
<kodein> elisp-interfejset :)
<osian> :)
<madbear> http://www.whichseatcanitake.com/
<madbear> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<amelia> rolfblidborg: jo, men inte så länge..
<rolfblidborg> amelia: Okej, men hade du någon teori om mitt problem från igår?
<amelia> rolfblidborg: ja. det sitter väl en raid-kontrolle i burken redan? en SmartArray?
<rolfblidborg> amelia: Yeah, men den har jag tagit ut
<rolfblidborg> Fungerade inte i alla fall
<amelia> rolfblidborg: men alltså det går ju inte..
<amelia> rolfblidborg: då har du ju inte diskarna kopplade till något..
<amelia> rolfblidborg: raidkortet är kontrollerkortet för diskarna..
<rolfblidborg> Ja, det vet jag
<rolfblidborg> Men det används ju inte
<rolfblidborg> satt ju aldrig några diskar i kortet
<rolfblidborg> Alltså, raid-kortet kommer att användas vid ett senare tillfälle
<rolfblidborg> Har inte diskar att slänga in där än
<amelia> ajja, jag har inte tid just nu,är på jobbet. vi får ta det senare.
<rolfblidborg> amelia: Okej, ha en bra dag! :)
<rolfblidborg> Okej!
<rolfblidborg> Jag har bild! :D
<rolfblidborg> Okej, såhär ser det ut nu: http://yfrog.com/kjzwnglj
<Kimmen> vackert
<rolfblidborg> Visst? visst? =)
<rolfblidborg> Hur löser jag detta? :D
<cptblood> installerade/recover:ade en Ubuntu 10.10 installation via FSArchiver för några dagar sen, allt fungerade fint efter det, la in ftp-program etc, tills jag skulle starta idag, då står det bara "Error loading operating system"
<cptblood> några idéer om hur jag kan lösa detta?
<rolfblidborg> Realubot_: Hey!
<rolfblidborg> Skulle det kanske hjälpa om jag installerade om ubuntu?
<cptblood> de är något galet med min GRUB, körde supergrubdisk å då startar den (fick göra det efter jag recover:at med FSArchiver också), men är det en permanent lösning?
<realubot_> rolfblidborg: Jag vet inte. :S
<rolfblidborg> realubot_: Men jag har fått bild nu! :)
<realubot_> rolfblidborg: Hur fick du det då?
<rolfblidborg> http://yfrog.com/kjzwnglj
<rolfblidborg> Bytte skärm :)
<rolfblidborg> Nu kommer den så långt, sen klagar den på upplösningen eller något
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Vad står det på skärmen då?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Bra fråga
<rolfblidborg> Tror att det är login
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Och varför ser bilden så kass ut?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Bra fråga :)
<rolfblidborg> SÃ¥ man ser bilden ett tag
<rolfblidborg> sen står det "Not optimum mode"
<rolfblidborg> "Recommended mode 1920x1080 60hz"
<rolfblidborg> kan inte röra menyerna när den står såhär
<rolfblidborg> På båda skärmarna :S
<rolfblidborg> Hatar den här jävla datorn!
<rolfblidborg> nu åker den snart i väggen!
<rolfblidborg> AAAAAAAAHHH!!!!!!!!
<cptblood> nån som vet vad mitt problem kan vara? måste köra SuperGRUB disk vid varje boot?
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Rekommenderar upplösning Full HD?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Det är vad den säger
<realubot> Vad är det för superserver som kräver Full HD upplösning?
<realubot> cptblood: Du kanske ska ominstallera Grub på disken?
<cptblood> hur gör jag detta?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Inte den blekaste :P
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Men jag tror att det är skärmen som säger det, inte datorn :)
<realubot> cptblood: Kolla under avsnittet "Reinstalling GRUB2": https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Har du letat på Canonicals sida efter info om just din server?
<rolfblidborg> Nope :)
<cptblood> realubot: kan det röra sig om att disken inte har någon bootflagga?
<rolfblidborg> http://www.tradera.com/Xeon-Intel-64-bit-2-8D-Ghz-1m-800-Mhz-2st-auktion_1210_135446866
<rolfblidborg> Är detta rätt processor för min burk? Det är det va?
<whomee> när jag försöker köra en: ssh server1 fping server2 så får jag This program can only be run by root, or it must be setuid root. detta löser sig ju dock om jag kör med sudo innan fping .. MEN jag vill inte använda sudo .. hur kan man lösa så jag får köra fping utan sudo innan?
<cptblood> su ?
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Proliant DL140 G3 finns med men inte G2: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/make/HP
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Hade inte du ProLiant 140 G2?
<realubot> Det kanske inte spelar någon roll?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: det är g2 har jag :)
<whomee> cptblood: jag vill köra fping utan att behöva nyttja några become-root stuffs :P
<cptblood> hehe
<realubot> whomee: Det går ju att ställa in i sudoers file eller vad det heter vilka kommandon som får köras av en användare utan password.
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Ska jag installera om burken?
<whomee> realubot: utan password kör jag redan men måste ändå specificera sudo innan kommandot, bara det att jag slipper ange password
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Jag vet inte. Det skadar väl inte att försöka. Har du lyckats få in Ubuntu Server på datorn då?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Ubuntu server är inne
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Så felet uppstår först när du ska starta efter installation?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Men jag laddar ner det och försöker igen :)
<rolfblidborg> realubot: aah
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Har du inte möjlighet att gå in i Recovery Mode då?
<rolfblidborg> realubot:  får inget alternativ om det
<realubot> whomee: Ok.
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Ok. Jag vet inte hur du ska få ordning på problemet. :S
<cptblood> cfdisk flaggar min disk med boot va?
<cptblood> bah, den va redan flaggad m boot... får testa grub2 update
<rolfblidborg> Var hittar man kylare till min processor?
<Barre> oftast så sitter de monterade på själva processorn ;P
<spacebug-> ;)
<rolfblidborg> yeah, men jag ska köpa en till och får nog inte med en processor :(
<rolfblidborg> kylare *
<Barre> är det till din HP Proliant maskin? om det är det och du köper HP orginal partnummer så följer allt du behöver med till processorn
<rolfblidborg> köper begagnat
<Barre> du föreslår jag att du tittar vilken modell det är och surfar runt bland webb-shopparna efter cpu-kylare till den CPU-modellen, ta en extra titt i manualen för proliantmaskinen för att se om det står något om mått-krav/begränsningar för CPU kylare så att den verkligen får plats i chassit
<rolfblidborg> http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/12205_div/12205_div.html#Overview
<rolfblidborg> räcker den infon?
<Barre> jag kan inte avgöra det, efersom jag varken har lust eller tid att leta efter en cpu-kylare till dig :P
<rolfblidborg> jaja :)
<rolfblidborg> tac i alla fall :)
<realubot> Barre: Kom ingen nu. Säg upp dig från jobbet och hjälp Roffe hitta en kylare nu. Det är ju högsommar! Klart killen ska ha en kylare!
<amelia> Barre: "100% datatillgängligthet det skulle väl smala fågel?" _P
<amelia> :P
<Barre> amelia: SMAKA, inte smala ;)
<amelia> Barre: haha, doh. fan att jag stavade fel :(
<amelia> anyway, wtf is the deal?
<amelia> vem vill ha ett SAN som smakar fågel?
<Barre> men erkänn att det skulle smaka fågel...
<Barre> alla :)
<amelia> jag fattar inte iaf..
<amelia> är det något japansk/kinesiskt utryck de översatt eller?
<Barre> nej, det är ett gammalt svensk uttryck, smaka fågel = alldeles utmärkt, väldigt bra
<madbear> gotta be fresh
<madbear> we we we so excited
<madbear> ingen som hänger med i sången
<madbear> dåligt
<madbear> realubot: den här kan väl du?
<amelia> Barre: ok.
<cptblood> realubot: hjälpte med installation av grub-pc, tack :)
<vacum> är nöjd med mitt gamla EMC CX300
<vacum> saknar massa coola features men är stort och stabilt
<coobra> heh
<coobra> vacum: du kan vara massa features
<vacum> du kan vara utan features men med extra get!
<cptblood> nån som testat sparkleshare btw?
<osian> Någon som vet ett lätt programmerings språk eller program
<amelia> java kanske?
<Kurdistan> :) nu testar man kde på för fullt.
 * amelia har under ett dygns tid lyckats utveckla ett fullkomligt rasande hat mot HBA:er..
<einand> amelia: grattis, tror jag?
<einand> amelia: vad är en HBA?
<amelia> einand: hose bus adapter
<amelia> host*
<amelia> einand: d.v.s. ett nätverkskort som är byggt för att skyffla data mellan en burk och ett san.
<einand> aha, ok
<einand> sånt pysslar inte jed med, som tur är
<einand> tycker inte om att hata
<amelia> jed?
<Barre> amelia. qlogiv eller emulex (personligen föredrar jag qlogic)
<amelia> Barre: qlogic
<Barre> s/v/q/
<amelia> s/q/c/
<Barre> varföör detta hat?
<amelia> Barre: det funkar inte...
<amelia> Barre: det bara ställer till problem.. :(
<amelia> kör debian..
<Barre> då förstår jag
<amelia> så förstår du nog.. .)
<amelia> så nu ska de bytas imorgon förmiddag mot helt vanliga gignätverkskort
<amelia> men det sinkar mitt jobb en hel eftermiddag. :(
<Barre> men qlogic har ju alltid fungerat i linux, tillskillnad från emulex
<amelia> korten funkar... men inte sansurfer..
<amelia> känns sådär att ta extra betalt för HBA:er som är dyrare än extra nätportar för att sedan köra openisci över HBA:erna.
 * amelia bryr sig om sina kunder och ser inte dem bara som några man ska sno på så mycket pengar som möjligt..
<amelia> <- dålig konsult. :P
<haffe> amelia: Är du bekant med uttrycket 'Om du inte är en del av problemet så finns det gott om pengar att tjäna på att förlänga det'.
<Barre> men...... är det iSCSI hba:er?
<amelia> haffe: låter som ett klassiskt konsultmotto
<amelia> Barre: jo
<amelia> 11:01.2 Ethernet controller: QLogic Corp. ISP4032-based Ethernet IPv6 NIC
<amelia> 11:01.3 Network controller: QLogic Corp. ISP4032-based iSCSI TOE IPv6 HBA
<amelia> sånt
<Barre> ok.. de har jag ingen erfarenhet av... FC & FCoE ftw!,
<amelia> vi slängde ju ut vårt FC SAN för typ 9 månader sedan..
<Barre> ok.. ja ibland gör man fel ;)
<haffe> Hmmmm.
<haffe> Nu blev jag hungrig igen.
<amelia> Barre: haha, det var rätt beslut..
<amelia> Barre: IBM Shark SAN 2 rackskåp stort med 6 TB disk... dyrt att underhålla och serviceavtalet gick ut..
<Barre> dyrt redan innan serviceavtalet gick ut...
<amelia> jo, men sen blev det värre.
<amelia> vi kunde köpa ett nytt san för pengarna som det skulle kostat att förlänga serviceavtalet. :P
<Barre> kör ni iSCSI mot vadå? nyfiken som jag är....
<amelia> Barre: vi har ett netapp och ett equalogic
<Barre> två fel gör inte ett rätt ;)
<amelia> eller om vi har två av något... minns inte riktigt..
<amelia> Barre: netapp borde du väl gilla..
<Barre> inte direkt... om det är till NFS så har jag inte så mycket emot det, men som blockstorage är det förkastligt.. eller som cifs för dem delen
<amelia> hehe
 * amelia tycker bara att SAN är jobbiga och dyra..
<Barre> kan förstå känslan, det är en tröskel att kliva över innan de flästa uppskattar det till fullu, samt envisas man att köra fel produkter så blir det jobbigt :-)
<Barre> s/flästa/flesta/
 * Barre försökte överkompensera sin stockholmska
<amelia> Barre: haha.
 * madbear försöker tänka
<madbear> *spjoooooooooooong*
<madbear> undefined reference to brain
<haffe> Segfault.
<haffe> Null pointer exception.
<kodein> peace is impossible / no matter what it seems / someone's killing someone / even in your dreams
<gollycow> Extrapris på stordator: http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.395534/stordator-till-lagpris
<gollycow> Bara en halv mille.
<gollycow> Perfekt som garderobsserver.
<amelia> man kanske skulle köpa en då..
<kodein> det är faktiskt ett ganska bra pris.
<gollycow> "Tanken bakom den nya datorn är att den ska kunna konkurrera med X86-servrar som kör Linux."
<kodein> man skulle kanske byta ut den där sun e20k:n mot en zenterprise då...
<amelia> det är ett riktigt bra pris.
<gollycow> Det hoppas jag verkligen att den kan...
<gollycow> För en halv miljon...
<amelia> jag ska nog be om en sån i årsbonus. :)
<kodein> det har du förtjänat :)
<amelia> kodein: precis
<gollycow> Märkligt att de bara pratar om klockfrekvensen?
<gollycow> Borde de inte nämna vilken sorts processor eller hur många?
<amelia> kodein: jag börjar ju i september så jag kommer ju inte hinna ställa till särskillt mycket innan året är slut lixom.
<kodein> just. sånt måste ju premieras
<kodein> mmm.... aix
<haffe> gollycow: Den kom ju med olika blad.
<amelia> fan vad gött att de promotar linux på den. är ju precis det jag vill jobba med.
<gollycow> haffe: Blad... :S
<haffe> Ja.
 * gollycow vill ha björklöv
<haffe> Ett grönt blad.
<haffe> Två bruna.
<haffe> Ett rött.
<haffe> I städernas stad är alla blad indigo.
<amelia> en sån full med power-blad... mmmm *drömma*
<gollycow> "Debian GNU/kFreeBSD" är nog officiellt den krångligaste och mest komiska titeln på ett OS jag någonsin sett.
<gollycow> Och då tar jag även med Plan 9 from Bell Labs.
 * gollycow vet ej vad som menas med "blad" i sammanhanget.
<amelia> gollycow: blad är små datorer tänk typ linjekort i nätverksutrustning
<madbear> nej tänk såhär:
<madbear> gotta be fresh seven AM
<madbear> which seat can i take?
<haffe> Jag tänker mest på städernas stad.
<madbear> tomorrow is saturday yesterday was thursday
<gollycow> Vad fan är städernas stad? Du har svamlat om det i dagar.
<madbear> det är den staden där rebecca black bor
<kodein> i ulan bator kan man ta alla säten?
<madbear> vatt
<haffe> gollycow: Städernas stad, det är även staternas stat.
<haffe> Det är inte t.ex. inte Säffle.
<madbear> vad är det då tex
<haffe> Ja.
<madbear> haffe: kan du sluta gå på droger så många dagar i rad?
<kodein> det vore inte tillrådligt.
<haffe> Jag tog lite droger imorse, men jag tog inga igår.
<gollycow> Kompletta mongon här inne.
<kodein> \o/
<madbear> vafan är det med killen
<madbear> sommarlovs ircare
<madbear> han kommer nog igen när han tröttnat
<madbear> igår tog det nån timme va
<madbear> jag har varit raggare va
<madbear> jag har haft 3 tjejer i mitt liv va
<madbear> 32 tjejer va
<kodein> är du pekingbo också
<haffe> Hahahaha. Mark Zuckerberg slutar med google+ eftersom han känner att de inte respekterar hans privatliv.
<haffe> Det här kan inte slute bra.
<haffe> Ett krig mella java och c++ på flashback.
<madbear> ja högstadiekidsen har väl sommarlov
<Kurdistan> :) nu testar man pclinuxos för fullt den här ggr
<haffe> Och nu kom HTML5 in också.
<kodein> i städernas land, och ländernas stad?
<phnom> haffe: Länk? :)
<haffe> https://www.flashback.org/t1592362p3
<phnom> Tack
<cptblood> madbear: haha @snickeriet citaten
<madbear> bäst :D
<cptblood> oja!
<cptblood> jag var med i modsen va
<haffe> Jag har varit med alla.
<coobra> haffe:  alla tjejer i sverige
<haffe> coobra: Vi pratar om citat från snickeriet.
<coobra> nej det gör vi inte
<coobra> tjejer damit
<haffe> coobra: Hackar du mycket kärna?
<coobra> :D
<cptblood> är de nån som har snickeriet förresten i anständig kvalitet?
<cptblood> hade bara nån vcd för några år sen
<kodein> oj, vcd, vilken nostalgisk förkortning
<kodein> *blir plötsligt 15 år yngre*
<cptblood> de va grejer på sin tid det
<haffe> Ja.
<haffe> Fina saker det.
<burrburr> någon här som kör android 2.3.3 och har en fungerande gps som ger rätt värden?
<kodein> ja.
<coobra> Philip5: :D
<Philip5> yo
<haffe> En svart katt går över gården.
<kodein> är det syndikalismens katt?
<haffe> Jag vet inte.
<haffe> Åhå. http://www.dn.se/kultur-noje/konst-form/varldens-storsta-gosekanin-provocerar-och-inspirerar
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) Jag har fastnat för kde.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: det är inte så svårt :)
<Philip5> kde is da shot
<Philip5> shit
<phnom> burrburr: japp
<spixx> ngn som e lite haj på sockets här? Behöver skapa en icmp socket (raw) som en user eller ha en skapad som root som en user kan nyttja hur i hvete gör man :P
<Kurdistan> Philip5: nu förstår dig nu. Mycket mer komplett och avancerad än gnome.
<kodein> haffe: är det sånt som försiggår i örebrö, alltså?
<haffe> Bland annat.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: självklart. det är ju modernt :)
<kodein> intressant
<phnom> Snyggare än flygplanet i svartån iaf :P
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :). Jag kör inte Kubuntu.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: nä det är ju valfritt så länge man kör kde ;)
<Philip5> Kurdistan: vad kör du då?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: men du kör väl inte windows med kde ;)
<Philip5> wb cahoot
<coobra> :D
<Philip5> vilken lustig mask du har
<coobra> mask ?
<coobra> vem har mask ?
<coobra> ge han sand...
<Philip5> pdpc/supporter/active/cahoot
<coobra> om man ger freenode lite pengar tror jag man får en sådan
<Philip5> åhå
<coobra> tror jag
<Philip5> så du har mutat dig till den alltså
<amelia> hehe
<Philip5> testa om du kan muta dig till en likadan mask som min :P
<Philip5> amelia!
<haffe> Det står till och med i freenodes faq hur man får en.
<amelia> hej Philip5!
<Philip5> amelia: läget?
<amelia> Philip5: bra
<Philip5> semester än?
<amelia> Philip5: denna och nästa vecka kvar.
<Philip5> skönt
<coobra> amelia:  !!
<Philip5> coobra: värst vad du skämmer bort henne med utropstecken
<amelia> Philip5: 49 dagar kvar till den stora dagen.. snart har halva tiden gått. :)
 * coobra kramar amelia en massa
<coobra> :D
<coobra> haha
<coobra> amelia: <--- her träffat mig när jag jobbade i en skitskumm databutik  :D
<Philip5> hoppla
<Philip5> jag har bara kelat med Barre och några till här i kanalen.
<Philip5> nästan lite avis att ha sett amelia live liksom
<coobra> kelat
<coobra> skedat ?
<coobra> :D
<amelia> haha, i'm not that special
<amelia> inget att se..
<spixx> morrn! :D
<amelia> jag är desstom trevligare på irc.
<coobra> haha
<coobra> :D
<Philip5> amelia: men det är ju din fantastiska personlighet vettu
<spixx> du jobbar ju hos fienden, så hon e 3 meter lång och äter spädbarnsarmar till frukost!
<coobra> vem  ?
<Philip5> coobra: fast hur visste du att det var hon bland alla datorbutiksgroupies och hang-arounds?
<spixx> death of the chat yet again :( ska vara tyst :P
<coobra> Philip5: hon skrev hon skulle komma förbi
<amelia> spixx: menar du mig?
<spixx> jao
<amelia> spixx: vilken fiende är det du tänker på då?
<spixx> ah, du vill ha kontext... :) well jag refererade till det företag du jobbade hos som "fienden" där jag då sitter på den goda sidan :)
<amelia> spixx: jaså... jaja. då är jag väl inte din fiende så länge till då.
<spixx> inte?
<spixx> ska du sluta?
<Philip5> coobra: aha, hon var ute efter din personalrabatt ;P
<coobra> haha
<coobra> nä
<coobra> tror vi drack en kaffe
<coobra> det var allt
<amelia> Philip5: inte alls, jag skulle köpa en tp-kabel tror jag och ville ha lunchsällskap
<amelia> coobra: nejdå, vi käkade ju kebab med han den andra..
<amelia> vem det nu var..
<coobra> raket ?
<coobra> humm
<amelia> hmm, kanske var raket..
<coobra> minns inte
<Philip5> coobra: har du redan glömt en sådan milstolpe till händelse i ditt liv??!!
<coobra> hehe
<coobra> ja
<Philip5> tror du hara försöker spela cool
<coobra> var nog hög
<coobra> :p
<coobra> nja
<coobra> fan så kul där
<coobra> hahah
<coobra> drack öl och knarka på
<coobra> min chef fatta inte ett skit
<spixx> Alltså måste erkänna tror jag kommer svika ubuntu helt snart :) finns bara en sak att säga: centos 6.0 :D
<haffe> Inte feodora som brukar vara det folk byter till.
<rolfblidborg> JAG HAR BILD! :D
<rolfblidborg> Hur använder jag nu mitt usb-wifi-kort lättast nu då?
<rolfblidborg> GÃ¥r det ens?
<rolfblidborg> Okej, ubuntu server, går det att använda wifi direkt ur lådan?
<rolfblidborg> eller - hur startar jag GUi utan att ladda ner något?
<haffe> rolfblidborg: Du vill nog använda wpasupplicant.
<rolfblidborg> haffe: I städernas stad?
<haffe> Ja, där också.
<rolfblidborg> haffe: Hur gör jag det?
<rolfblidborg> jag hoppas på att jag kommer kunna göra någonting vettigt med mitt GUI
<rolfblidborg> :(
<rolfblidborg> okej, jag skrev man-k wifi eller något
<rolfblidborg> hur kommer jag ur detta?
<rolfblidborg> okej, jag kom ur det!
<rolfblidborg> Simpelt!
<rolfblidborg> Reboot! :D
<rolfblidborg> realubot: här?
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Hur vågar du störa mig mitt i en viktig uppgift?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: f'låt! :(
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Du har förstört hela min karriär!
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Det håller inte. Det räcker inte med ett förlåt.
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Vad rä du för människa egentligen?!? Va? Va?!?
<realubot> rolfblidborg: ;)
<rolfblidborg> realubot:  <3
<realubot> Stockholm_Angel: Skojar med dig.
<realubot> Stockholm_Angel: Oj, inte med dig.
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Skojar med dig.
<rolfblidborg> realubot:  mkay! :D
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Du dud du!!! :D
<realubot> ;)
<rolfblidborg> realubot: jag har biiiild! :)
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Vad är problemet då?
<Stockholm_Angel> realubot:  vat på engelska
<Stockholm_Angel> im tired
<rolfblidborg> Jag kommer inte åt internet :(
<rolfblidborg> har ett usb-kort som borde gå att använda
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Ok. Vad säger: ifconfig
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Och: sudo lshw -c network
<realubot> !pastebin | rolfblidborg
<ubot2> rolfblidborg: pastebin är en tjänst du kan använda för att klistra in text som är fler än tre rader, tex konfigurationsfiler, scripts, felmeddelanden m.m. - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<rolfblidborg> ubot2: Okej, ty
<ubot2> Factoid 'Okej, ty' not found
<rolfblidborg> aha :(
<realubot> hehe
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Du snackar med fejkboten, inte realboten.
<rolfblidborg> realubot: hur gör jag | med amerikanskt tangentbord? :P
<rolfblidborg> nvm
<rolfblidborg> hittade :)
<realubot> Du ska inte använda | ?
<rolfblidborg> sudo lshw -c network
<realubot> Nej?
<rolfblidborg> ett l ja :)
<realubot> Du behöver inget | för det?
<rolfblidborg> Hittade :D
<realubot> Mm.
<rolfblidborg> Men kan jag använda mitt alfa-kort?
<realubot> Fråga mig inte. Vet du vilket kort du har? Tillverkare och m odellnummer?
<rolfblidborg> ALFA AWUS036H
<rolfblidborg> Till för att knäcka WEP :)
<realubot> rolfblidborg: http://sourceforge.net/projects/rtl-wifi/
<realubot> rolfblidborg: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=869369
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Så det kommer alltså med native drivrutiner?
<rolfblidborg> Var det någon som sa
<realubot> recharge: Mhm. Det borde fungera ju.
<realubot> Äsch.
 * realubot blänger på Tabb-tangenten.
<realubot> Så dåligt att tabulator-funktionen inte har inbyggd tankeläsning.
<rolfblidborg> Hej igen!
<rolfblidborg> Ingenting fungerade förutom skype
<coobra> :/
<rolfblidborg> Kunde inte ens pinga i terminalen :P
<rolfblidborg> vad ska jag leta efter i ifconfig?
<rolfblidborg> Okej, hur stopppar man ping? :P
<realubot> recharge: Om du har kontakt?
<realubot> recharge: Äsch. Fel igen.
<rolfblidborg> aah
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Om du har kontakt.
<rolfblidborg> Rebootade istället :P
<rolfblidborg> realubot: aah
<realubot> ifconfig visar om du har connections.
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Testa: ifconfig -s
<realubot> Så får du en kort lista.
<realubot> Du bör ju ha ett wlan0 där eller något.
<rolfblidborg> massa 0:or
<realubot> rolfblidborg: iwlist scan
<realubot> eller: iwlist scanning
<realubot> kanske det är.
<rolfblidborg> interface doesn't support scanning
<rolfblidborg> två rader, en "lo" och en "eth2"
<rolfblidborg> Båda säger samma sak
<rolfblidborg> nu kom det en "Wlan0" Den säger "failed to read scan data : Network is down"
<rolfblidborg> @ realubot
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Ok.
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Om du kör: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<rolfblidborg> så händer ingenting :(
<realubot> Om du kör iwlist scanning
<realubot> igen då?
<rolfblidborg> "No scan results" på wlan0
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Testa: sudo ifconfig -v wlan0 up
<rolfblidborg> samma resultat
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Det var ju inte samma felmeddelande som förra gången?
<realubot> Finns det några trådlösa nätverk i närheten då?
<rolfblidborg> "no scan results
<rolfblidborg> ja, surfar ju på ett nu med macen
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Men när du kör iwlist scanning så får du inte längre Network is down?
<rolfblidborg> Nope
<realubot> Utan no scan results?
<rolfblidborg> japp
<realubot> Vad säger ifconfig -s nu då?
<realubot> ifconfig -s
<realubot> Ser du wlan0 där?
<rolfblidborg> aah
<rolfblidborg> först "1500" sen massa nollor och sist "BMU"
<realubot> Ok. Jag vet inte varför du inte får något resutlat av iwlist scanning.
<haffe> Hahahaha.
<haffe> Ny version av putty.
<haffe> Det händer inte varje dag.
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Men jag vet ju vad nätverket heter, kan jag inte testa att ansluta?
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Mjo.
<rolfblidborg> realubot: hur? =)
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Hemligt.
<johanbr> rolfblidborg, vad säger "sudo lshw -C network" ?
<realubot> rolfblidborg: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "namn"
<realubot> kanske.
<rolfblidborg> interface fatal error
<realubot> När du körde johanbr kommando?
<realubot> Fatal error, låter allvarligt. :D
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Testa: sudo ip link set wlan0 up
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Och därefter: sudo iwlist scanning
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Du kan också testa: iwconfig wlan0 essid nätverksnamn
<realubot> med sudo före kanske.
<K350> Jag har en config-fil + en script fil - http://pastebin.com/gEteFfLt - men jag får ingen output i script filen. Vad är tokigt?
<K350> BÃ¥da filer ligger i samma mapp
<realubot> K350: Går det verkligen att importera variabler på det viset?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Ska testa
<rolfblidborg> händer ingenting
<amelia> realubot: det går... fast inte så..
<realubot> K350: http://paste.ubuntu.com/643420/
<realubot> SÃ¥ borde fungera.
<amelia> K350: ta bort #!/bin/bash i conf-filen och sätt istället . /path/to/conffile
<amelia> K350: obs mellanslag mellan . och filen
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Vad får du av: sudo lshw -c network
<realubot> då?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Vet inte riktigt vad jag ska leta efter :(
<rolfblidborg> den står och tuggar fortfarande
<Barre> phillip5: tips på hur man får mailklienten att visa html-mail med bilder inline utan problem i android?
<rolfblidborg> alltså, den hittar ju mitt kort
<rolfblidborg> FÃ¥r ju upp en MAC-adress
<rolfblidborg> ska se om det är min kabel som är paj, kanske skulle byta ut den, brb!
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Den ska inte tugga såååå mycket. :S Det ska inte ta mer än 10 sekunder, typ.
<cahoot> korrekt firmware installerat?
<rolfblidborg> okej!
<rolfblidborg> Nu lyser kortet!
<rolfblidborg> realubot: vad är det jag ska leta efter?
<rolfblidborg> omg
<rolfblidborg> Nu har den (Vad jag tror) Skickat och tagit emot 4kb!
<rolfblidborg> nu 5.2kb!
<rolfblidborg> WTH!? :D
<rolfblidborg> 6.4 nu!
<rolfblidborg> Men jag kan inte pinga :(
<chees> hur får man ubuntu boot aup på usb stick
<Kurdistan> du måste nog ställa in bios
<Kurdistan> brukar oftast vara f2 eller f12.
<haffe> eller f1 eller esc.
<Kurdistan> Philip5: jag har fastnat för kde.
<Kurdistan> blir nog som dig.
<Kurdistan> synapse var något jag körde mycket under gnome
<Kurdistan> kde så räcker det trycka alt+f2
<Philip5> Kurdistan: jo kde är grejer det
<madbear> KDE står för Kraschar Dattan Everytime
<Kurdistan> madbear: jag har inte märkt av något. viloläge/vänteläge allt fungerar klockrent.
<Kurdistan> madbear: kde är grymt mkt mer komplett än gnome även om kde kan vara onödig krånglig
<madbear> nej fan gnome usch :D, jag kör KDE för det är mest bling
<Kurdistan> madbear: :) vilken kde dist
<madbear> slackware
<Kurdistan> madbear: hardcore :).
<madbear> nejdå perfekt för stabil datta
<madbear> dattaflödet är stabilt så att säga
<Kurdistan> madbear: förstår. slackware är ändå fadern :) av distarna.
<x_link> Börjar redan bli mörkt tidigare om kvällarna =(
<madbear> jo Kurdistan men inget är HC
<madbear> jo att koda ett OS i assembler på kinesiska är HC
<haffe> Pratar assembler kinesiska?
<Kurdistan> hc vad är det
<madbear> hardcore du som sat
<madbear> haffe: om du vill det
<Kurdistan> madbear: ödmjukt av dig. :)
<Philip5> Kurdistan: så är ju kde 4.7 rc2 ute nu också. snart stable :)
<Kurdistan> Philip5: jag kör nu mera rolling release så jag får den nog när den blir :).
<K350> Riviera: I got source not found then/c
<Philip5> Kurdistan: då kör du kde 4.5.6 nu då eller?
<Kurdistan> yes :) avund?
<Kurdistan> du menar nog 4.6.5
<K350> hur kollar jag cpu i % endast?
<Kurdistan> systemövervakare
<K350> i terminalen?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: precis... och det kör jag också med
<K350> datorn låter jämt..tänkte att det är cpu som bränner iväg
<Kurdistan> Philip5: nice.
<Kurdistan> K350: kan du kolla vilka processer som tuggar?
<Philip5> K350: kolla med top i terminalen
<Kurdistan> skriv top
<Kurdistan> eller installerar du htop
<Philip5> i usa är det visst tuffa tag att hacka grannens wifi och använda det för oegentligheter... http://it.slashdot.org/story/11/07/13/0445224/The-Wi-Fi-Hacking-Neighbor-From-Hell
<Kurdistan> damerna ligger under
<Kurdistan> skit spelat av damern
<Kurdistan> fotboll
<Philip5> umm, det är illa
<joakim> Philip5: ardolf? kunde han inte säga r och trodde han hette adolf?
<Philip5> inte omöjligt
<Philip5> Kurdistan: har du hittat några nya bra program mer för kde som du börjat använda då?
<Kurdistan> :) har bara använt typ 1 och halv dag
<Philip5> oj då
<Kurdistan> har du några tips
<Philip5> då har du ju mycket att upptäcka
<Kurdistan> Philip5: jag lär mig snabbt. för en normal människa det är lika med veckor/månader :).
<Philip5> nja, de stora är väl amarok och digikam som har sina nischer och använder en hel del kde-teknik
<Kurdistan> ja jag kör med digikam
<Kurdistan> clementine
<Philip5> det är riktigt najs om man gillar att fotografera själv
<Philip5> clementine är väl gamla amarok 1.4
<Kurdistan> hur mkt ram tar din kubuntu efter uppstart utan öppna några program
<Kurdistan> Philip5: yes det stämmer.
<Philip5> vet inte
<Kurdistan> dolphin äger :)
<Kurdistan> även konqueror
<Philip5> konqueror kör jag sällan nu för tiden men dolphin är ju najs
<Philip5> konqueror var ju förrut istället fö dolphin
<Kurdistan> det stämmer nog
<Kurdistan> jag gillar run command
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> jag är nog lätt road
<Philip5> trist att vi förlorade
<Kurdistan> ja men dem spela skit
<Kurdistan> japan slog tysklands
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> ja på båda
<Kurdistan> så det är inget skitlag
<Philip5> nej de är bra men tyvärr så gjorde de nog sverige dåliga också
<Philip5> sverige hamnade fel och fick inte spela sitt spel utan deras
<Kurdistan> Philip5: vad är sveriges spel?
<Philip5> glad anfallsfotboll
<Philip5> vara den som styr spelet och inte det laget som ska ligga på lur och växla
<Peppis> Någon som vet hur jag kommer åt mina filer på en annan dator?
<Kurdistan> Philip5: svarar dig senare.
<Kurdistan> brb
<Philip5> Peppis: du får använda dig av någon tjänst för fildelning
<Philip5> beror på vad den andra datorn kör
<Peppis> Philip5 ok
<Peppis> De är tydligen något lösenord på den enna
<Philip5> Peppis: eller på den andra
<Peppis> Philip5 ingen anning, har aldrig gjort de innan
<Kurdistan> sveriges damer spelar inte anfallsglad fotboll
<Kurdistan> Philip5: du måste blandat ihop med samba-brassarna eller japan.
<Philip5> nä
<Kurdistan> Sverige spelar bra kontringsfotboll och fysisk med mkt spel mot huvudet
<Philip5> japanerna spelar ju bara passningsfotboll
<Kurdistan> :) fotboll är lagsport hade du förväntat dig hockey fasoner?
<Philip5> kortpassning då
<Kurdistan> det är elva-m. plan och ingen ring
<Kurdistan> ja, självklart ska dem spela kortpassning.
<Kurdistan> dem är fysisk underlägsna damerna
<Kurdistan> det är så barcelona spelar mot fysiska lag
<Kurdistan> :) kollar du på fotboll?
<Kurdistan> Philip5: nog om fotboll. låt oss chatta om kde. finns det några tips du vill ge?
<delhage> Barre: väderutsikterna för helgen ser inte nåt vidare ut, men vi får hoppas på det bästa
<Nafallo> hmm
<x_link> Neeeej!
<x_link> Missade dansen!
 * x_link gör 00:01-dansen!
<Philip5> x_link: dålig stil!
<x_link> Ja, fyfan
<x_link> Var på toa!
<Philip5> skärpning! du får hålla dig nästa gång
<x_link> Hehe
<Nafallo> eller ta med netbooken...
<Nafallo> ehrm. nu sa jag nog for mycket igen... TMI
<x_link> -1 x_link
<x_link> Nafallo: Hehe
 * Nafallo hatar att forlora tid nat han kan multitaska dock...
<realubot> x_link: Dansa ordentligt annars bannar jag dig.
 * realubot vägrar betala för 00:01-dans.
<Kurdistan> sängen kallar. ha det bäst gott folk.
#ubuntu-se 2011-07-14
<Barre> delhage, jag såg det precis på nyheterna....
<Barre> .... men jag håller tummarna
<coobra> nyheterna ?
<Kimmen> morning
<Kimmen> han har säkert sett nyheten att en stuga blev stulen i Pajala
<Whiskey> Någon där eller
<Kimmen> jo
<Barre> det är exalterande ämne som vädret jag hänvisade till...
<coobra> ok
<coobra> ja det ska vara massa regn
<coobra> här är det som
<coobra> 20 grader
<coobra> bara
<coobra> om inte mer
<spixx> God morgon!
<coobra> tjo
<phnom> Morrn
<spacebug-> mjahapp, ny kernel update = reboot
<Barre> varför... å varför är android så extremt inlåst och inte så öppen som de vill ge skenet av?
<Markslap> Vad nu?
<coobra> Barre: hmms ja hoppas det är det  :( annars blir jag bitter
<Barre> varje dag blir jag fövånad och ledsen... det är så mycket som inte går att göra utan att roota telefonen....
<Markslap> Mm
<Markslap> Därför jag rootade och flashade min.
<Barre> som en så fundamental sak som att ställa in proxy.. wft?!
<coobra> :(
<coobra> asså
<coobra> ffs
<coobra> ja vill ha en linuxmobil :(
<spacebug-> jag har proxyinställningar i min htc desire s
<spacebug-> under nätverk så trycker jag på meny och sen advanced och sen proxy
<coobra> spacebug-:  städar du i mitt bombnedslag till kök
<spacebug-> haha njea, jag har precis dammsugit lägenheten här.. nu ska jag inte städa mer idag :D
<Barre> grattis spacebug-, den finns inte som option i 3.0 ialla fall... :/
<spacebug-> Barre: ok :/
 * coobra slaps spacebug- 
<spacebug-> Barre: fast det är bara under wifi iofs hum
<coobra> fan ont i fötterna
<spacebug-> gått för mycket?
<coobra> spacebug-:  gått i ca 2timmar
<spacebug-> oj då
<coobra> heta tjejen sa jag ska med på spiining 16:00
<coobra> så japp ja kommer nog dö på en spinning cykel
<Kimmen> men vad gör man inte för heta tjejen?
<coobra> exakt
<madbear> tjejer
<coobra> man är en simpel man
<madbear> coobra: back row
<spacebug-> jisses
<coobra> ?
<madbear> coobra: bakre raden? du hajjar
<coobra> madbear: nja ja ska sitta längst fram så alla ser mitt håriga *****  :p
<madbear> oki :D
<madbear> men det är sommar, spinning är vintersport!
<Barre> *suck* & *stön*
<Barre> 1 & 1/2 dag krar till semester, och arbetsmotivationen är inte direkt på den högsta nivån i år
<Kimmen> hehe, märks av här med
<Kimmen> de få som fortfarande är kvar lyfter inte många fingrar
<madbear> samma här, fast jag jobbar helt själv på mitt projekt så det märks av rätt bra :D
<madbear> ingenting händer liksom... :/
<Kimmen> jag jobbar också själv på mina projekt, det suger då man inte kan skylla ifrån sig =P
<Linda^> :o
<madbear> bäst att starta IDE då iaf
<Kimmen> har dock 3 veckor kvar
<madbear> väntar 20 min med att öppna projektet
<madbear> sen gör jag några includes, sparar och sen är jag klar för dagen
<madbear> vafan ska jag hitta på när jag ska skriva rapporten då? :D
<Kimmen> jag ska skriva ihop en internutbildning på vårt nätverk och grundläggande nätverk för våran helpdesk och lite annan personal
<Kimmen> har inte kommit mer än 5 slides på 2 veckor =S
<madbear> helt ok tempo
<madbear> jobba inte för snabbt då tar jobben slut
<Kimmen> jag har gott om andra jobb med, ska gå igenom all OSPF konfig och städa den, sätta upp ny management plattform och hinna med drift
<Kimmen> vad vill man veta när man inte vet nåt om nätverk? vad behöver man veta?
<Kimmen> och framförallt i vilken ordning ska man ta det? börjar inse att lära ut inte är så enkelt
<madbear> jo man vill veta at dattaflödet är stabilt
<Barre> så extremt trögt det var i kanalen idag då..
<Barre> Philip5: har ru några bilder man kan få se rå?
<Philip5> vi väntar ju på att du ska underhålla oss
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> fy fan vad trött jag är idag..
<Philip5> jag fotar ju bara osederliga bilder som man inte törs visa upp
<Barre> jag me
<Barre> amelia: ^^
<Philip5> stalkerbilder på amelia och sånt
<amelia> någon som vill jobba åt mig idag så jag kan sova?
<amelia> Philip5: usch
<Philip5> amelia: det som är så skönt att vara ledig
<kodein> det är ju inte så mycket jobb kvar för dagen nu
<Kimmen> jag kan nog jobba åt er alla men ni riskerar nog jobbet då
<kodein> nu blir det en fikapaus
<Barre> installerade mitt villalarm igår, det första jag gjorde var att installera Angry birds på larmpanelen O.o
<amelia> jag försöker hålla ögonen öppna och konfa iscsi samtidigt..
<amelia> Kimmen: jaså? vad är det för fel på dig då?
<Barre> hahaha
<Kimmen> inget fel på mig men jag lyckas knappt göra nånting på mitt eget jobb =P
<Philip5> jag ska nog åka och kolla på kamerafilter så jag ska inte jobba alls
<Philip5> hurra för det
<Philip5> ska bara dricka lite kaffe först och kanske ta en bulle till
<Kimmen> jag önskar jag hade nåt som behövde göras inne i stan
<Kimmen> så hade man kunnat ta tjänsteärende ut och sen åkt hem efter jobbet var klart
<Kimmen> Philip5: har du bullfika! =O
<Philip5> Kimmen: äta glass kanske? räknas inte det i körjournalen?
<Kimmen> tyvärr inte =/
<Kimmen> vi har glass här med i kiosken dessutom
<Philip5> inte lika bra som i stan
<Philip5> du bara måste ha den i stan
<vacum> gah. varmt på kontoret. åker hem istället
<Barre> jag har fått fyra mail i min inkorg idag, tre stycken "out of office reply" och ett nyhetsbrev.
<vacum> gör inget mer här än hemma ändå
<vacum> Barre: samma här
<Philip5> Barre: kanske är lika bra det
<vacum> eller två av mina är från en kollega som jag delegerade jobb till
<vacum> .-)
<Philip5> när något skiter sig och man måste ringa andra för att lösa något så är de aldrig där ändå
<Philip5> undrar om det är typiskt svenskt att landet nästan stannar en månad om året
<Philip5> bortsett från jul/nyår då också
<Barre> men dagarna blir så extremt långa när det inte finns nått att göra... man hinner lixom inte göra nått när det är så lite att göra för att jag skjuter ju upp det lilla som måste göras till senare... ja.. konstigt är det
<Kimmen> word
<Philip5> jo det är ju så
<vacum> Barre: hehe
<vacum> tänkte göra klart de två ärenden jag har i ärendehanteringen nu
<Barre> Philip5: jag hilightade dig igår i hopp om att du hade ett patentsvar på problematiken android+html-mail
<rolfblidborg> God morgon!
<Philip5> Barre: ehem, missade jag nog. vad är det för problem med det?
<Barre> Philip5: ja det fungerar ju inte :/  inline bilder i htmlmail visas ju inte..
<rolfblidborg> Okej, så jag delade ut nätverket på min mac till min windowsburk, allt var frid och fröjd, nu när jag startar ubuntu server på samma dator så fungerar det inte
<rolfblidborg> Den skickar och tar emot små paket lite då och då dock
<rolfblidborg> 3 skickat 2 mottaget
<Philip5> Barre: att se bilder i html-mail alltså?
<rolfblidborg> (Om det nu är det som står i "Ifconfig"
<Barre> Philip5: precis...
<Kimmen> rolfblidborg: har du konfigurerat det likadant?
<Philip5> Barre: är inga problem för mig
<rolfblidborg> Kimmen: jag vet inte hur man konfigurerar i ubuntu server
<rolfblidborg> är inte kunnig alls i terminalen
<rolfblidborg> Jag vill bara ha en uppkoppling så att jag kan installera ett GUi
<Philip5> Barre: i vanliga mail-appen så visas de direkt och i gmail få man ju klicka på att den även ska visa bilder
<Kimmen> rolfblidborg: hur hade du satt upp det i windows?
<rolfblidborg> Kimmen: Pluggade in kontakten, startade om och det fungerade :)
<amelia> rolfblidborg: hur gick det med servern?
<Barre> Philip5: det har lixom aldrig fungerat, det kommer upp en ram med ett litet ?-tecken i, men den laddar aldrig ner bilder...
<rolfblidborg> amelia: Inte alls :(
<amelia> rolfblidborg: dåligt
<Barre> Philip5: jo i gmail fungerar det, men inte den valiga mailappen
<phnom> rolfblidborg: ifconfig eth0 up; dhclient eth0; om du har snöre och inte trådlöst
<rolfblidborg> Jag delar ut internet från min mac
<phnom> (Tror jag)
<rolfblidborg> error while getting interface flags: No such device
<Kimmen> rolfblidborg: vad får du fram om du kör ifconfig?
<rolfblidborg> 8 rader, det känns lite kort tycker jag. Vad är det jag ska leta efter?
 * rolfblidborg är en riktig rookie på linux
<Kimmen> kolumnen längst till vänster är vilket interface det är
<Kimmen> du bör ha nåt som börjar på eth
<rolfblidborg> "lo" står det bara
<rolfblidborg> inet addr: 127.0.0.1
<Markslap> Det är loopback
<rolfblidborg> Det känns ju inge vidare
<Kimmen> lo = loopback = datorns adress till sig själv
<Markslap> Det används bara internt.
<rolfblidborg> yeah, så mycket är jag med :)
<rolfblidborg> Vet inte om det hjälper, men jag kör med nätverksporten som sitter på moderkortet
<Kimmen> rolfblidborg: om du kör lspci, får du då nåt som kan vara ett nätverkskort?
<Kimmen> "Ethernet controller"
<Philip5> Barre: skumt. för mig har det aldrig varit något problem
<rolfblidborg> "Ethernet controller" men den nämner nget om vad den är nämnd till
<Philip5> Barre: kör du pop eller imap? vet inte om det har betydelse men jag kör imap
<rolfblidborg> Den ser att jag har crossfire i alla fall, trodde inte linux hade stöd för det
<amelia> rolfblidborg: prova köra en smartstart och uppgradera firmware.
<Barre> Philip5: imap på fyra konton, exhange på ett konto... alla har samma symptom
<rolfblidborg> amelia: En vadå?
<Philip5> Barre: vad har du för lur nu igen då?
<Barre> googlar lite på det, och jag är inte ensam...
<Philip5> Barre: har du också en htc med sense?
<Barre> Philip5: samma problem med Samsung Nexus One (ver 2.3.1) samt Motorola Xoom (ver 3.0.1)
<Barre> Philip5: nej, HTC Desire telefonen har inte detta problem.
<Philip5> har du en samsung?
<Barre> ja, det har jag...
<Philip5> kanske något som htc fixat i sin version?
<Philip5> för att sense är bäst!?!
<Barre> sårry.. version 2.3.4 skall det vara på nexusen
<Barre> kanske är så illa... men vattehäll.. det borde ju fungera direkt med google android... html-mail är ju mer eller mindre standard idag
<Kimmen> man tycker ju det
<Philip5> jo men det är därför man kör med sense... för det där lilla extra ;)
<Kimmen> http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=1180
<Barre> snart (inte alls så nära i tiden, men jag vill gnälla lite) så slänger jag ut android, det är så fruktansvärt yxat :(
<Markslap> Jag tröttnade på Sense efter 10 månader.
<Markslap> Ville ha någon form av EQ.
<Markslap> Hur fan man man inte ha en EQ?
<Philip5> Markslap: htc spelare har eq nu
<Markslap> haha
<Markslap> Ja, bättre sent än aldrig.
<Philip5> fast inte andra spelare vad jag vet
<Markslap> Jag kör en DSP Manager som följde med i CM7.
<Philip5> Barre: har samsung eq i sin musikspelare?
<Markslap> SÃ¥ att all output blir EQ:ad.
<Philip5> det är ju en fördel
<Barre> Philip5: vet inte, har aldrig spelat musik med mina telefoner eller med min tablet...
<Kimmen> jag gillar CM7's DSP, vill ju ha olika EQ beroende på om det är bluetooth headset, vanligt headset eller högtalare
<Barre> Philip5: det ser inte ut som det, hittade inte någon EQ i menyerna (men mitt musikbibl. är ju tomt, men det skall väl inte spela någon roll)
<Markslap> Kimmen: Mm, det är smidigt.
<Philip5> Barre: nä du borde ju ha den som setting i spelaren
<Philip5> +1 sense där också
<Markslap> Varför vill man ha det i spelaren?
<Markslap> Om man byter spelare så får man ju inte med EQn isf.
<Kimmen> fixar HTCs spelar m3u? pls?
<Philip5> dessvärre inte
<Philip5> Kimmen: ja
<Philip5> har den gjort sedan min hero
<Kimmen> ok, blev besviken på att många andra inte verkar göra det
<Markslap> Klarar av ogg också.
<Philip5> bara man skapat sina m3u på rätt sätt
<Philip5> har sett att en del program skapar m3u med absolut path :O
<rolfblidborg> inet6, vad
<rolfblidborg> ä
<rolfblidborg> vad är det?
<Barre> nu fick jag igång bildvisningarna i imap, men inte exchaqnge... det kan jag leva med...
<Philip5> Barre: vad gjorde du för trick då?
<Kimmen> rolfblidborg: ipv6
<rolfblidborg> aha
<Barre> Philip5: klickade på "show images" O.o
<Philip5> Barre: lol
<Philip5> Barre: många på nätet som missat det ;)
<rolfblidborg> rev 02, kan det vara någonting? Det står under ethernet controller när jag kör lspci
<Barre> Philip5: men det fungerar fortfarande inte i exhange...
<Kimmen> rolfblidborg: det har med hårdvaran att göra. Testa köra "sudo lshw | grep eth"
<Barre> eller rättaresagt, mot exhange
<rolfblidborg> Kimmen: "Logical name: eth2"
<rolfblidborg> har vi hittat det? :)
<Kimmen> jupp
<Philip5> Barre: funkar säkert med sense ;)
<Barre> det gjorde ju det..
<rolfblidborg> Yay!
<rolfblidborg> ifconfig eth2 up?
<Philip5> Barre: har inte testat med exchange
<Barre> Philip5: det har jag, och det fungerade
<Kimmen> rolfblidborg: lägg till raden "iface eth2 inet dhcp" i filen /etc/network/interfaces om du vill att den ska köra DHCP på nätverkskortet vid start
<rolfblidborg> Kimmen: Nu ska jag bara installera ett GUI
<rolfblidborg> Men jag kan inte pinga :(
<Barre> nej... nu åker jag hem och pillar mig i naveln istället för att sitta på kontoret och pilla mig i naveln..
<Kimmen> du måste "starta" nätverkskortet och slå igång DHCP på det
<rolfblidborg> Kimmen: Men jag har startat det med "sudo ifconfig eth2 up"
<rolfblidborg> Kimmen: det kanske inte räcker?
<Kimmen> kör "sudo dhclient eth2"
<rolfblidborg> "No such file or directory"
<rolfblidborg> Nej, vänta
<rolfblidborg> Nu så
<rolfblidborg> Körde det en gång till
<rolfblidborg> jaaaa! :D
<rolfblidborg> Pingade och det gick igenom! :)
<Kimmen> :)
<rolfblidborg> Tack!
<Kimmen> varsågod
<rolfblidborg> och nu "aptitude install xubuntu-desktop"?
<Kimmen> ja om det är xfce du vill ha
<rolfblidborg> Nope :(
<rolfblidborg> Eller, ja, men det gick inte
<rolfblidborg> "Kunde inte hitta paketet xubuntu-desktop"
<Kimmen> prova apt-get update
<Kimmen> och sen apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<rolfblidborg> okej :)
<rolfblidborg> yay! :D
<rolfblidborg> Vad gör update?
<rolfblidborg> Är det ubuntu server den uppdaterar då?
<Kimmen> uppdaterar listan över källor där den hämtar paket
<rolfblidborg> aha :)
<rille> hejsan
<rolfblidborg> Hej hej!
<rille> En fråga bara :) Vad ska man ha Ubuntu 10.10 eller 11.4?
<rolfblidborg> generellt sett är väll senaste bättre
<rolfblidborg> Men jag är inte säker
<rille> ok
<rille> just nu testar jag fendora men gillar det inte :/
<rille> fedora*
<rolfblidborg> nu släcktes min skärm
<rille> ok?
<rolfblidborg> Och den söker efter vilka portar som används, är detta normalt?
<rille> vet inte xD
<rolfblidborg> Håller på att installera ett GUI på ubuntu server
<rille> ok
<rolfblidborg> Vågar ju inte stänga av burken heller, så kommer allt att gå åt helvete :P
<rille> jo
<spacebug-> rille: eller 10.04 som är senaste LTS
<rolfblidborg> om jag stänger av burken nu, går allt åt helvete då?
<rille> ok
<rolfblidborg> fuck it, vi testar! :)
<rille> vet inte
<rille> do it
<spacebug-> installationen kan bli ofullständig och beroende på hur du stänger av den kan du få fel på disken men annars så är det väl ingen fara
<rille> vad använder du för linux spacebug?
<spacebug-> ubuntu 11.04 på de flesta burkar
<Markslap> rille: Mest troligt 2.6.38-8
<Markslap> Eller något nära där.
<spacebug-> -10 men ändå ;)
<Markslap> Nära. :)
<rille> 2.6.38-8?
<spacebug-> linux är själv kerneln i tex ubuntu
<Markslap> :)
<spacebug-> för att de ska bli ett helt OS (operativsystem) behövs mer saker
<spacebug-> mycket av de andra sakerna kommer tex från GNU
<spacebug-> ubuntu sätter ihop allt det här och massa andra saker och gör ubuntu av det
<rille> jo men jag är noob på linux xD använder det för att windows är gay
<Markslap> Windows kan vara bra till vissa saker.
<spacebug-> jag är gay men använder ubuntu för att det är bättre än windows (för mig)
<spacebug-> ;)
<Markslap> Precis
<Markslap> Alla har olika behov. :)
<rille> ja vet att windows är bättre till andra saker men så länge ja kan lira tibia så skiter ja i windows xD
<spacebug-> det ubuntu har gjort och fortfarande gör är att göra ("linux") mer tillgängligt för alla användare inte bara inbitna gamla rävar :)
<Markslap> Mjo
<rille> jag har haft 10.4 på nån dator men ja vet inte ens vad de har gjort bättre än ändrat skrivbordet xD så mycket vet jag om linux (y)
<rolfblidborg> Nu har jag (tror jag) installerat ett GUi
<rolfblidborg> Måste jag starta det på något sätt?
<madbear> windows är troligen inte bättre på något, men vissa gör mjukvara till enbart windows
<spacebug-> 10.04 är ju som sagt en LTS och med det mer beprövad och kanske stabil osv medans de nyare har nyare saker och nyare versioner av program men kanske inte alltid lika beprövat
<coobra> :D
<coobra> lts <3
<rille> då kör vi på lts
<Kurdistan> Philip5: min lillsyrra kom in som tandläkare. jippie.
<Kurdistan> så glad.
<madbear> Kurdistan: gratis tandvård åt dig, grattis.
<Kurdistan> haha nog blir det så.
<Kurdistan> själv är man farmaceut.
<madbear> gratis piller åt henne
<spacebug-> haha
<Kurdistan> madbear: :) exakt.
<spacebug-> därför min far tycker jag ska hitta en elektriker. Vi har redan en plattläggare och annat i släkten ;)
<Kurdistan> spacebug-: din far är smart.
<spacebug-> hehe
<Kurdistan> så glad att lillsyrran kom in.
<spacebug-> grattis till henne!
<madbear> fira med piller då
<Kurdistan> madbear: haha.
<Kurdistan> tror det enda vi apotekare kan :P
<Kurdistan> madbear: :) va snäll mot mig. jag kan lika gärna ge medicin åt dig när du blir äldre.
<madbear> Kurdistan: tänkte precis komma dit
<madbear> träningen går riktigt segt osv...
<madbear> ska vi ta resten i priv? :D
<Kurdistan> madbear: tränar du. nice.
<Kurdistan> jag fixar inga fuffens saker :). jag är inte klar med utbildningen än.
<madbear> fixa doping åt mig!
<madbear> :DDDD
<madbear> du kan ta jobb hos ett cykelstall senare iaf
<spacebug-> been there done that.. not good (drugs)
<madbear> spacebug-: beror väl på vad för drugs
<madbear> drugs är ganska brett
<spacebug-> sant
<spacebug-> mind/mood althering är inte bra för mig
<madbear> fast doping är inte heller bra oftast :D
<spacebug-> hur som helst.. jag har en heeelt annan fråga ang gpg
<rolfblidborg> Satan vad tid det tar att installera GUI't
<Kurdistan> :) droger är vetenskaplig term. det har i våra dagar blivit lika med annat fuffens.
<spacebug-> om jag ska spara/backupa mina nycklar.. kan jag helt enkelt tar:a ner min .gnupg och sen kryptera den och spara undan eller hur bör man göra?
<Kurdistan> rolfblidborg: vad har du för problem
<rolfblidborg> Nu dog mina skärmar igen, bäst att låta den tugga
<rolfblidborg> Kurdistan: Vet inte :)
<Kurdistan> kör du senaste ubuntu
<rolfblidborg> Kurdistan: Installerar ett GUi på min Server och skärmarna blir svarta efter en stund av installerande
<rolfblidborg> Startade om burken sist och fick göra om allt
<rolfblidborg> Men jag låter den stå på ett tag denna gången
<Kurdistan> rolfblidborg: tråkigt höra. jag har aldrig fattat vad vanligt folk vill med servrar.
<Kurdistan> :)
<rolfblidborg> Kurdistan: lära sig?
<Kurdistan> rolfblidborg: är nog så.
<Kimmen> Kurdistan: filserver, webserver, mailserver, seedbox, dns, dhcp, brandvägg, ftp, you name it
<spacebug-> jag har min till webserver/backup/irc-bot m.m
<rolfblidborg> Min ska ligga som backup, ftp och MInecraftserver
<rolfblidborg> Sen om det är någon som behöver serverplats så kanske man kan låna ut lite space :)
<rolfblidborg> Alltid bra att ha en server ståendes!
<phnom> rolfblidborg: Att skärmarna blir svarta är antagligen för att de går ner i powersave-mode :P
<rolfblidborg> phnom: Det är just det dem gör ja
<rolfblidborg> phnom: Men varför?
<phnom> rolfblidborg: För att du inte petar på tangentbordet tillräckligt ofta?
<rolfblidborg> phnom: herre gud..
<rolfblidborg> phnom: Vad dum jag känner mig!
<rolfblidborg> Men nu ska det vara installerat
<rolfblidborg> är det bara att reboota nu?
<Kimmen> testa =)
<rolfblidborg> Kan man göra det i terminalen?
<spixx> :( alltså varför har jag massa sjuka problem för?! Någon som har ett bra script för att ta bort en specifik fil i en mapp som råkar ha en filesize på 444mb (mängder av inodes) rm samt perl crapar ju bara ur :P
<Kurdistan> rolfblidborg: du kan också ta bort skrämsläckaren
<Kurdistan> kanske?
<rolfblidborg> Känns inge vidare att trycka på knappen varje gång
<Kurdistan> välj att inte ha den på
<Kimmen> rolfblidborg: sudo reboot
<rolfblidborg> Kimmen: Komplicerat :-)
<Kimmen> mm visst ;)
<phnom> Kurdistan: Det är ingen skärmsläckare om man sitter i tty
<spacebug-> telinit 2
<spacebug-> eller ja man är ju i tvåan då oxå ja
<spacebug-> glöm det :)
<rolfblidborg> AAAH!
<rolfblidborg> GUI!
 * rolfblidborg är rädd
<Kurdistan> phnom: I see.
<spacebug-> phnom: inte? i slackware va det det iaf.. på 10 min
<phnom> spacebug-: Ja, jo, men ingen SÅN skämrsläckare, DPMS släcker ju skärmen iofs...
<phnom> Nä, ska gå hem innan det börjar regna igen...
<rolfblidborg> Skärmen säger fortfarande "Out of scan range"
<rolfblidborg> :(
<rolfblidborg> NEJ!
<rolfblidborg> AHA!
<rolfblidborg> Nu startade den! :D
<Kimmen> perfa
<delhage> Leicester-Mallorca på Söderstadion kl 19:00
<rolfblidborg> försöker installera teamviewer på servern
<rolfblidborg> Laddar ner .deb-filen och installerar i sofware center
<coobra> har du gnome ?
<rolfblidborg> Vad hittar jag den nu? =)
<rolfblidborg> vet inte
<rolfblidborg> tror det :S
<coobra> klicka på ladda ner
<coobra> så kan du öppna den med ubuntus egen instalerare av sånt
<coobra> så skriver du in lösenord för root
<coobra> vips har du det
<coobra> nu bbl
<rolfblidborg> Men jag kan inte öppna det :S
<rolfblidborg> Eller, jag vet inte var det ligger
<rolfblidborg> nvm, hittade!
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> här var det dött..
<haffe> Jaså, så det säger du.
<spacebug-> usch då, det här va svårt
<rolfblidborg> NÃ¥gon som har erfarenhet av teamviewer?
<rolfblidborg> Vet seriöst inte hur jag ska få igång det :p
<rolfblidborg> Det är installerat men vill inte öppna varken med ikonen eller om jag kör: "Teamviewer"
<rolfblidborg> eller sudo teamviewer
<spacebug-> någon output?
<fgh> moget, gjorde en upgrade till 2.6.35-30 av min 10.10 men den bootar inte
<spacebug-> hum
<spacebug-> update-grub ?
<fgh> nja alltså grub startar och bootar nya kärnan, det är där problemen börjar
<spacebug-> aha
<fgh> måste trycka på tangenter då och då under booten för att komma vidare och sen dyker aldrig gnomes login upp :)
<spacebug-> låter ju mindre kul
<fgh> får väl sätta föregående kärna som default i grub
<spacebug-> du ser inte va den stannar vid?
<fgh> nope
<spacebug-> ok
<fgh> :)
<fgh> orkar inte felsöka, skulle väl kunna köra utan splashimage o leta fel
<spacebug-> mm
<spacebug-> kolla i loggar osv
<maxjezy> !seen CasperN
<ubot2> I have no seen command
<Stockholm_Angel> http://ncom.nordicom.gu.se/ncom/research/the_weight_of_images(187126)/  Var kan jag kunna läsa denna tes?
<Philip5> Stockholm_Angel: det står ju
<Stockholm_Angel> va så du?
<Philip5> det står ju vilka som givit ut den
<kodein> det är väl inte värre än att du går till närmsta bibliotek och ber dem beställa ISBN 978-951-29-4236-7
<Stockholm_Angel> Philip5: you talk in a way that google translate cant understand... so i cant
<Philip5> nästan
<Stockholm_Angel> Tack kodein
<Philip5> om det är ett universitetsanslutet bibliotek så är det det. är det ett stadsbibliotek så har de väl inte resureser till det kanske
<Philip5> annars kan du ju själv kontakta åbo universitet som gett ut den och se om du kan beställa ett ex
<chees> nån som har meckat ubuntu på en asus 1215b :P?
<Stockholm_Angel> univeritiat bibliotek är  stangtk nej?
<Philip5> chees: vad var det du undrade om min ppa förrut?
<Philip5> Stockholm_Angel: vad försökte du säga där?
<kodein> Stockholm_Angel: they usually aren't open as long during summers, no, but I suggest you look up when the SU library is open
<Stockholm_Angel> tack
<Stockholm_Angel> falut
<chees> Philip5 va inget med d
<Philip5> oki
<chees> aja
<chees> är du nått deb fan:P?
<Philip5> hur menar du?
<Philip5> apt och deb är najs
<chees> har en asus 1215b eepc
<chees> strular bara va man än gör på den med linux
<Philip5> nej
<rille> hejsan
<Philip5> inget bärbart alls
<chees> ok
<Philip5> rille: hallå där
<chees> kan deb ha bättre drivers support?
<Philip5> deb är bara vad som packats i dem så det går ju inte att säga så
<rille> någon som vet hur man formaterar sitt usb i fedora linux? för det vägrar funka när jag ska skapa ett ubuntu usb och ta bort fedora.
<Philip5> lite som att säga kan zip-fil ha bättre drivers
<chees> ok:P
<chees> kan de va nån ide testa deb på den
<madbear> kan en zip-fil ha bättre drivers?
<Philip5> :PO
<chees> :P
<rille> eller finns det nått sätt att installera ubuntu över ett annat linux utan skiva och usb?
<Philip5> rille: förstår inte riktigt vad du menar
<rille> Philip5: jag försöker skapa ett usb med ubuntu i fedora men funkar inte.
<Philip5> rille: om du inte kan köra usb-creator så kan du göra en manuellt fast enklast är nog att starta ubuntu-skivan i liveläge och därifrån skapa usb-installationen
<rille> Philip5: Vadå hur startar jag det ? Har en netbook så kan inte köra det på skiva.
<Philip5> då är det svårare
<chees> phil
<chees> tro du deb kan tex funka bättre på eepc?
<Philip5> chees: fattar inte vad du menar med deb
<chees> debian
<Philip5> ingen aning
<Philip5> rille: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Philip5> rille: här är mer och en del samma: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<rolfblidborg> NÃ¥gon som har erfarenhet av teamviewer i ubuntu?
<rolfblidborg> Mitt vill inte starta :)
<rolfblidborg> :(*
<yeager> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+question/164360
<realubot> Now I'm here.
<rolfblidborg> Yay!
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Hur går det med servern Roffy!
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Helt underbart!
<rolfblidborg> Den klarar av 1 av 3 uppgifter som jag vill att den ska göra :)
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Vilka uppgifter ska den klara då?
<rolfblidborg> Dels Teamviewer och sen minecraft-servern funkar inte
<rolfblidborg> minecraftservern - den klagar på java och teamviewer vill inte starta :(
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Ok. :S
<rolfblidborg> realubot: NÃ¥gon erfarenhet av teamviewer?
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Nope. Jag har aldrig använt det.
<rolfblidborg> realubot: ok
<rolfblidborg> alltså, den svarar när man tar upp den i terminalen men jag kan inte få upp något GUI
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Det finns ju Remote Desktop i Ubuntu.
<rolfblidborg> realubot: mjo, men jag har ju statisk ip
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Ok, fungerar inte remote desktop då?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Hur fungerar det?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Alltså med teamviewer så loggar jag ju in på mitt konto och får upp en lista på mina datorer som är på
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Du delar ut Skrivbordet med Remote Desktop och sedan så ansluter du med VNC-klienten Vinagre.
<rolfblidborg> för min IP ändras ju hela tiden plus att jag slipper öppna portar med Teamviewer
<rolfblidborg> (Får inte tillgång till routern)
<realubot> Eller tsclient kanske är standard i Ubuntu.
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Din dynamiska ip löser du ju med dyndns.org
<haffe> rolfblidborg: Nu önskar du allt att du levde i städernas stad.
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Det är möjligt att teamviewer är smidigt.
<rolfblidborg> haffe: That's just sooo 13/7-2011!
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Mjo
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Hur löser Teamviewer problemet med dynaisk ip då?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: den går inte via IP, man får en kod alternativet loggar in och får upp en lista med sina datorer
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Ok. :S
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Någon dator måste väl köra Teamviwers host för att det ska fungera?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Ja, den datorn man är inloggad på, testa teamviewer, riktigt smidigt!
<Silasle> Teamviewer går väl delvis genom deras servrar
<rolfblidborg> ja
<rolfblidborg> det tror jag
<Silasle> Körde det via en flashklient i skolan ;)
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<realubot> Jaha. Det är därför det håller koll på ip-adresserna. Teamviwer anropar deras servrar och delar ut ip och ett id när man startar datorn vilket gör att man hittar datorn i Teamviwer på en annan dator?
<Silasle> realubot: Typ så tror jag det är :)
<realubot> Om det är så så borde det fungera lika bra med Remote Desktop och en VNC-klient i Ubuntu och dyndns.org.
<Silasle> realubot: Kanske, men vnc funkade inte i skolan. Nästan alla portar utom 80 var spärrade
<realubot> Silasle: Ok, men vad hindrar att man kör Remote Desktop genom port 80 då?
<Silasle> realubot: Att jag inte orkade leta upp configfiler eller ett program som det kunde ställas in med
<realubot> Vad heter Ubuntus Remote Desktop egentligen? Vilket paket är det?
<realubot> Silasle: Ok, jag bara undrar om det är något annat som hindrar.
<Silasle> Vinagre heter viewern
<realubot> Silasle: tsclient väl?
<realubot> Frågan är vad Ubuntu Remote Desktop heter? :S
<realubot> Vino Preferences ser jag i top när jag öppnar Ubuntu Remote Desktop.
<Silasle> Var precis på väg att skriva vino :P
<realubot> "VNC is a protocol that allows remote display of a user's desktop. This package provides a VNC server that integrates with GNOME, allowing you to export your running desktop to another computer for remote use or diagnosis.
<realubot> "
<realubot> Vilken säkerhet är det när vino delar ut en Desktop och när man delar ut över ssh?
<realubot> Använder vino-servern ssh?
<Silasle> VNC skickar väl över hela skärmen som "screenshots"?
<realubot> Silasle: Men är trafiken krypterad?
<realubot> Eller ser en persons om sniffar trafiken skrivbordet också?
<Silasle> realubot: Jag, vet inte. Men man kan ju lösenordsskydda det. Och åtmindstone själva trafiken där lösenordet ingår måste väl vara krypterad (hoppas jag ;) )
<realubot> Silasle: Mjo. Men det är inte självklart. Lösenordet är ju inte skyddat om man loggar in med vanligt ftp t.ex.
<johanbr> det går att ställa in i vino att bara acceptera krypterade förbindelser
<andol> Barre: Hörra, varifrån kom de här rymliga SSD:erna? :) http://www.dustinhome.se/intel-320-series-25-600gb-ssd-sata-300-mlc-25nm-retail/product/5010585197
<badkokos> Ganska fin prislapp på den^^
<andol> Nej, kanske inget man stoppar in i filservern hemma direkt...
<badkokos> Vill minnas att jag har sett större men tror det var på PCI då
<chees> hali
<chees> hur mkt bruka man ha i swap fil
<chees> räcker 2 gig?
<Silasle> andol: Stor och fin var den ju. Dela priset på tio så skulle priset vara lika fint ;)
<Silasle> chees: Hur mycket RAM-minne har du?
<chees> 2 gig
<Silasle> Förr sa man det dubbla av ramminnet. Men jag har ingen swap alls
<chees> räcker 1,5 tro ?
<Silasle> Saknar du utrymme på hårddisken eller varför vill du ha den så liten?
<chees> ne
<chees> vet bara inte hur mkt man ska ha
<chees> bruka väll va 1,5-2 gb
<joakim> 2 e ju relativt lite numera, kör på 4
<chees> ok
<joakim> om du märker att det inte används kan du alltid ändra
<Silasle> Jepp, ta 4GB
<badkokos> bättre med för mycket än förlite
<joakim> precis
<Silasle> Tja, jag har knappt lyckats fylla upp mitt ramminne, och tänkte att det borde gå lite snabbare om ingen swap alls används?
<joakim> det e bara windows som använder sig av sin pagefile innan allt ramminne e slut...
<joakim> linux gör det inte
<Silasle> Mjo, på gamla datorn låg swapanvändningen för det mesta på över ~150MB. Även om ramminnet inte var fullt
<chees> debian nått o testa?
<chees> :P
<joakim> skumt, aldrig sett det själv
<joakim> eller ja.. min swap e 60kb just nu ;)
<chees> haft strul me dmin eepc
<chees> ska se va debian säger med gnome
<Silasle> joakim: Jaja, räcker med mina 8GB ram, så jag behöver ingen swap. Fyller nu ca 50€ :D
<Silasle> *%
<Philip5> x_link: nu är det bäst du värmer upp och sätter klockan på ringning...
<x_link> Haha
<x_link> Philip5: TÄnkte fanimej på dig precis.
<x_link> "Idag ska jag göra honom stolt!" =)
<rolfblidborg> Satt och funderade på om jag skulle sova nu eller efter dansen
<x_link> 30% på allt i ONOFF-butikerna, upp till 40% på vissa.
<x_link> TV och sånt borde man köpa nu, systemkameror etc lär vara rätt billigt.
<Philip5> gör du rätt i
<Philip5> slå till
<x_link> =)
<x_link> Ska försöka hinna att gå förbi nu under helgen och kolla.
<Philip5> jag köpte nyss systemkamera
<x_link> Dem lär sänka det ännu mer än 30%, de försöker nog bli av med allt dem har.
<x_link> På tal om annat....gillar ni den nya looken på www.dustinhome.se?
<x_link> Jag gillar inte den....många andra som inte gör det heller.
<Philip5> brukar inte hänga på dustin
<x_link> Kollade nyss för en annan nämnde det.
<Philip5> brukar sällan köpa grejer över nätet. har nog bara köpt böcker
<x_link> Jasså? Vadådå?
<x_link> Är ju billigare på nätet också.
<x_link> Eller ja, oftast iaf.
<rolfblidborg> x_link: Nope, hatar den
 * rolfblidborg väntar...
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<rolfblidborg> :D
<x_link> Wohoooooo!
<x_link> Dags att gå på toa =)
<rolfblidborg> Det är lite som en godnattsaga
<rolfblidborg> Så, nu kan jag lägga mig!
<rolfblidborg> God natt! :)
<Philip5> x_link: du klarade det!
<spacebug-> är han vaken till Pi-announce måntro?
<einand> ingen här som lekt med en Aurdino?
<badkokos> Jag har svårt att finna några bra priser på onoff fast dom har konkurs rea :/
<badkokos> Iaf på dem produketerna jag är intresserad utav
<einand> eftersom dom redan sålde till typ 0.2% marginal så går det väl inte sänka priset mera
<badkokos> dom annonserar att det är 30-40% men som det ser ut nu har dom samma pris som deras konkurenter, visst finns det en o annan usb högtalare som dom har sänkt priset på rejält men de övriga
<einand> vad heter jordfelsbrytare på engelska?
<badkokos> Hmm earthwrongcutter?
<einand> jag håller på och bygger mig en lite "speciell" datorväska
<badkokos> nä men residual current device skulle jag tro
<einand> hitta en fin för 2 dollar
<einand> självklart OEM priser då ;)
<badkokos> Jag som ville köpe en ny projektor o systemkamera för vrakpriser
<einand> Rated Current (In) A
<einand> 16, 25, 40, 63
<einand> om det står så
<einand> då borde det väl inte vara några problem att köra den, om jag bara suger 2-6A?
<x_link> Philip5: Hehe ja =)
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) har du bugg med skärmsläckaren i 4.6.5
<x_link> badkokos: Kan du kanske snart hitta på ONOFF, de kör 30% på allt och vissa saker 40 nu
<einand> undra om det är sjukt, att bygga sig en datorväska med säkring,jordfelsbrytare och batteri för 40-50 timar
<Philip5> Kurdistan: vet inte. kör inte med skärmsläckare
<chees> hur lagar man skadade paket
<badkokos> x_link: ja, man får väll vänta in i de sista dock har dom inga roliga saker där. köpte nyss ny tv annars kunde ju de ha vart nått
<Philip5> chees: man laddar ner dem på nytt
<chees> via pakethanteran?
<Kurdistan> Philip5: okej, men hade liten problem men det löste sig direkt. som sagt kde kan vara onödigt krångligt.
<badkokos> x_link: Får väll bli en riskokare, fritös o elvisp ist
<coobra> nu behöver jag lite hjälp kan jag kör en pci-e satakontrollerkort i en graikkorts slot ?
<chees> hur laddar man in dom trasiga paketen
<chees> Philip5 är du kvar
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> Kurdistan: nej, kde är bäst heeela tiden :)(
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) ja nu överdriver du.
<Philip5> tok heller :)
<Kurdistan> Philip5: du är sköning.
<Linda^> va
<coobra> hmms
<spacebug-> gå å lägg dig coobra !
<coobra> hur fan hittar jag raidkort som ligger på en pci-e grafikorts slott ?
<coobra> spacebug-:  om du bäddar ner mig
<spacebug-> :O
<spacebug-> det är nog läggdax för mig
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> Jag skulle vilja be någon om en liten tjänst?
<Umeaboy> !
<Umeaboy> Var menat att skriva ett !
<Umeaboy> Är det någon som skulle vilja kompilera & bygga en viewer för att se hur långt man kommer?
#ubuntu-se 2011-07-15
<Philip5> vad är det för viewer?
<Umeaboy> Philip5: Imprudence.
<Philip5> wb johanbr
<Umeaboy> Om du laddar ner senaste koden från git genom att skriva cd Skrivbord följt av git clone git://github.com/imprudence/imprudence.git
<Umeaboy> Börja med det.
<Umeaboy> Let me know when you're done.
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<Umeaboy> Philip5: Vad du behöver ha installerat för att kompilera & bygga är följande:
<Umeaboy> cmake-version 2.4.8 eller senare.
<Umeaboy> Python 2.5 eller senare.
<Umeaboy> Standard-saker som make, tar också vidare.......
<Umeaboy> GCC 4.3 eller (sedan 1.4.0) GCC 4.4; g++ ( installera "build-essential"-paketet i Debianesque distributioner).
<Umeaboy> bison & flex.
<Umeaboy> freeglut devel-paket.
<Umeaboy> Kan vara libfreeglut eller lib64freeglut om så vill.
<Umeaboy> openssl och libcrypto eller lib64crypto-devel paket.
<Umeaboy> lib64xrender-devel paket
<Umeaboy> eller libxrender om du använder 32-bitars
<Umeaboy> libxinerama eller lib64xinerama-devel paket.
<Umeaboy> Nu gör du följande:
<Umeaboy> cd Skrivbord/imprudence/linden/indra/
<Umeaboy> Skriv python develop.py & tryck Enter.
<Umeaboy> Då ska kompileringen börja.
<Umeaboy> Den gick bra för mig.
<Umeaboy> Let me know when you're done.
<Umeaboy> Philip5: ^^
<Umeaboy> Got it?
<Umeaboy> Bekräfta att du har påbörjat åtminstone.
<Philip5> kollar lite
<Philip5> ska ju ha så jäkla mycket beroenden
<Umeaboy> OK.Något som är o-klart?
<Umeaboy> Jo, men man vill ju bygga korrekt.
<Umeaboy> När man väl gör det.
<Umeaboy> Hur långt har du hunnit?
<Philip5> den verkar ju dra ner allt den saknar själv
<Philip5> vill man ju inte
<Umeaboy> Well........
<Umeaboy> Låt den göra det.
<Umeaboy> DEt är ju bara en test-kompilering för att se om det går bra i Ubuntu.
<Umeaboy> Philip5: Vad händer om man får fråga?
<Philip5> den bygger
<Philip5> 43%
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Umeaboy> Kompilerar annars.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Philip5> ja
<Umeaboy> Är den inte klar snart?
<Philip5> 71%
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Umeaboy> Nu då?
<Umeaboy> 77?
<Philip5> 85
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Umeaboy> NÃ¥gra stora fel som du ser under kompileringen?
<Philip5> inga
<Umeaboy> Tur det.
<Philip5> inte tur ;)
<Umeaboy> Jasså?
<Umeaboy> 9¤ nu va?
<Philip5> det är ju jag som bygger
<Umeaboy> 94
<Philip5> fast där failade den
<Umeaboy> Aj då.
<Philip5> på 90%
<Philip5> den länkar inte rätt mot ett lib
<Philip5> /home/user/temp/imprudence/linden/indra/newview/llviewerobjectlist.cpp: In member function ‘void LLViewerObjectList::updateApparentAngles(LLAgent&)’:
<Philip5> /home/user/temp/imprudence/linden/indra/newview/llviewerobjectlist.cpp:642:34: error: operation on ‘((LLViewerObjectList*)this)->LLViewerObjectList::mCurBin’ may be undefined
<Umeaboy> Installera det som saknas & ta bort mappen viewer-linux-x86_64 om det är x86_64 du kompilerar för i indra/
<Philip5> då får man kolla vad som saknas i länkningen och snygga till det
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Philip5> men jag skulle inte bygga med så mycket statiska länknignar som jag gjorde nu
<Philip5> skulle snygga till det också
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Philip5> men det orkar jag inte
<Philip5> vet inte ens vad det är för nått
<Umeaboy> Philip5: www.osgrid.org
<Philip5> någon open source-grej för att köra second life??
<Umeaboy> Det är en visare för OSGrid.
<Umeaboy> Man kan köra fler än EN grid.
<Umeaboy> Lite Pidgin-tänk om du förstår vad jag menar.
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> men det där ska väl gå att bygga men då skulle jag hellre sätta upp det som ett paket
<Philip5> blir snyggare så
<Philip5> men nu är det sovdags
<Philip5> när stannar den för dig?
<Philip5> också när den ska bygga llviewerobjectlist.cpp?
<Umeaboy> Well, Det stannar upp när jag ska bygga.
<Umeaboy> Efter 43%.
<Philip5> ajdå
<Philip5> då är det väl för att du saknar något?
<Umeaboy> Nu har jag ju iofs INTE provat bygga i Ubuntu, men........
<Philip5> jag byggde inte med pythonscriptet utan med cmake direkt
<Philip5> men nu är det slut för idag
<Philip5> ciao
<Umeaboy> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
<Umeaboy> Det var ju inte så man SKA göra, men men.......
<woldrich> Nagon som har en loka-flaska tillganglig som kan ge mig koden som star pa baksidan?
<Barre> morn morrn
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Barre> i Fx så finns möjlighet att ställa in skiten att använda remote-sock-proxy-dns med parametern network.proxy.socks_remote_dns   finns möjligheten i chrome att göra samma sak?
<Barre> woldrich: vadå för kod?
<Kimmen> morning
<woldrich> Barre, skall vara en kod som gor att du kommer at lite music av Maggio
<einand> Barre: Chrome har inga egna proxy settings, förlitar sig på systeminställningar
<Barre> woldrich: sitter med en loka flaska och det finns ingen kod
<woldrich> Barre, okay, gammal
<Barre> einand: men det är ju en halvsanning, eller? sitter med en extention till chrome, proxy switchy, för att frångå systemets proxyinställningar..
<Barre> andol: den var inte liten.. 400GB har vi kört med ett bra tag, men några 600GB har jag inte sett tidigare
<einand> Barre: kanske är en halvsanning, men i både windows och ubuntu startar den Windows respektive gnomes proxy inställningar
<amelia> Barre: finns inte foxyproxy till chrome? den är ju grym annars.
<Barre> amelia: det vet jag inte..
<Barre> lyckades dock när jag startade chrome med följande parameter --proxy-server=socks5://localhost:8080
<Barre> tråkigt att det itne bara finns en liten ruta för det
<madbear> jafan idag passar det ju
<madbear> 7 am waking up in the morning
<madbear> gotta be fresh!
<amelia> Barre: kolla efter foxyproxy iaf, är värt det. lovar... går att sätta olika proxy för olika destinations och sånt. helt underbar.
<madbear> which seat can i take?
<madbear> its friday!!!!
<Barre> amelia: finns tydligen inte till chrome
<Barre> de hänvisar till Proxy Switchy, vilket är något banal i sina konfiguratinosmöjligheter (eller inte, men saknar  remote-proxy-dns)
 * einand vet inte varför, men han tyckte det verkade coolt med en Ultrasonic sensor
<madbear> va
<madbear> ingen som sjunger med i friday
<madbear> ok vi tar en annan låt då
<madbear> monday you can fall apart
<madbear> men komigen då :D
<Hoxx_> tuudiluu...tuesday wednesday break my heart
<madbear> :D
<einand> snälla, vissa försöker faktiskt idla i kanalen
<madbear> WE WE WE SO EXCITED!
<Barre> så... behövde uppgradera chrome bara... nu fungerar det som jag förväntat mig.
<Osian> NÃ¥gon som vet var man hittar kommandon till abc 80 ??
<Kimmen> ta en titt på abc80.org om det finns nåt av värde
<Barre> ååå... nostalgi
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/nyheter/utrikes/google-paverkar-minnet_6321114.svd
<Kirill^> God dag! :D
<spacebug-> hej hopp
<spacebug-> realubot: det är väl bra att människan fungerar så. Minns bara saker vi trro vi behöver minnas
<realubot> spacebug-: Jo, absolut. Jag tycker bara det är intressant.
<madbear> du kan vara intressant, realubot
<spacebug-> ja jo
<realubot> Jag har läst någonstans att personer som har en god logisk tankeförmåga i regel har ett sämre minne och tvärtom. Jag vet inte om det stämmer men det är intressant och ligger lite i linje med Google-nyheten.
<realubot> madbear: Du behöver inte berätta självklarheter för mig madbear. ;)
<realubot> Vem i hela världen skulle kunna få för sig att realubot inte är intressant? Vem?!?
<madbear> precis
<Kimmen> jag är intressantad
<woldrich> ja, jag inte lata bli att lagga marke till att det fortfarande bara ar trams har, synd.
<Kimmen> det är inte bara trams, men utan lite trams så skulle det vara så tyst merparten av tiden
<madbear> di flesta har ju tagit sommar
<woldrich> 'If you have nothing surprising to say, you should say nothing.'
<madbear> då röstar jag för att du är den som ska vara tyst
<Kimmen> "Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?"
<realubot> woldrich: Precis. Om vi bara hade prata Linux eller andra relaterade saker här så hade kanalen varit helt död 99% av tiden.
<realubot> *pratat
<woldrich> Ar det nagon slags sjalvbevarelsedrift att det inte far vara tyst om ingen har nagot relevant att saga? Det finns kanaler for alla mojliga amnen, anledningen till att man joinar en specifik en ar for att man ar intresserad av det amnet, inte av diverse smorja som gor att det intressanta forsvinner i mangden.
<Kurdistan> hej kör någon med nvidia current
<Kurdistan> kan jag få se deras /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Kimmen> Kurdistan: vad har du för problem? jag har ingen nvidia xorg.conf men kan kanske hjälpa ändå
<Kurdistan> Kimmen: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Kurdistan>     Driver "nouveau"
<Kurdistan> jag vill att dem stängda drivarna ska starta
<madbear> Kurdistan: jag kör ju slackware.. men om du tankar drivarna från nvidia och installerar så uppar ju installern xorg åt dit
<madbear> dig
<Kurdistan> madbear: jag kör pclinuxos.
<Kimmen> Kurdistan: du kan köra: "sudo nvidia-xconfig -s --no-logo --force-generate --output-xconfig=/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Kurdistan> Kimmen: vad gör kommandot
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Kimmen> Kurdistan: backar upp din gamla och genererar en ny xorg.conf
<Kimmen> men backa upp gamla för säkerhets skull ;P
<Kurdistan> nvidia-xconfig -s --no-logo --force-generate --output-xconfig=/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Kurdistan> -bash: nvidia-xconfig: kommandot finns inte
<Kimmen> kanske bara finns med de proprietära drivarna
<Kurdistan> kanske bara så simpelt att jag behöver skriva till nvidia
<Kurdistan> jag kan visa min xorg.conf
<Kimmen> kan vara så enkelt ja
<Kurdistan> :) jag testar
<Kurdistan> brb
<Kurdistan> ingen lycka
<Kimmen> kan vara så att drivaren heter nv med
<Kimmen> eller så har du den inte installerad
<Kurdistan> Kimmen: vad är nv?
<Kurdistan> menar du nouveau
<Kurdistan> avinstallerar jag och bara har nvidia-current installerar så kan jag inte stara x server
<Kimmen> jag är inte så säker på att nvidia-current är rätt installerat på ditt system
<Kurdistan> :) jag vet inte hur jag ska göra
<Kurdistan> provat terminalen
<Kurdistan> provat synaptic
<Kurdistan> kimmen vad står nv för?
<Markslap> Nordväst.
<Markslap> Eller i Nvidia?
<Kimmen> osäker, läste nånstans att nån nvidia drivare hette så
<Kimmen> kan vara en open source drivare
<Kimmen> men jag skulle nog försöka igen med att installera nvidia drivarna (de proprietära)
<Kurdistan> kimmen i nvidia
<madbear> men Kurdistan tanka drivaren och kör install?
<madbear> då fixar den ju xorg åt dig ju!
<madbear> dist spelar ingen roll!
<Kurdistan> madbear: gjort det dussintals gånger
<madbear> men den fixar inte xorg?
<Kurdistan> kan du kolla pm
<Kurdistan> madbear: exakt
<realubot> woldrich: Du kanske ska joina #ubuntu-se-offtopic. Där snackar vi Linux på allvar.
<woldrich> Nej tack.
<chees> jäjä
<yarre> Razer deathadder är en jävligt bra mus, den går baklänges om man kör den i USB1-läge...
<Philip5> wb johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<bittin_> Tjena, vilket kalenderprogram vill man ha för Linux nuförtiden Sunbird finns ju inte kvar?
<Philip5> bittin_: korganizer i kontact eller som fristående :)
<bittin_> Philip5, vill helst köra gtk är en gammal g4
<Philip5> då är det kört ;)
<bittin_> Philip5, klarar den importera .ics?
<Philip5> så klart
<Philip5> gör inte nästan alla det?
<bittin_> lär ju inte vara så hemsk på en 1,0ghz g4 med 384mb ram
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> kanske
<Philip5> inte mycket minne där
<bittin_> apt-gettar  korganizer nu
<CasperN> annars är det simple agenda som gäller
<johanbr> bittin_, du kan ju prova standard gnomekalendern (dvs. evolution)
<bittin_> johanbr, det är lite slött att starta på denna burken
<Philip5> jag tror inte korganizer kommer vara snabbare
<Philip5> särskillt inte första starten vid booten då den ska dra in kde-libs som den är beroende av
<johanbr> "dates" kanske kan va nåt? "Dates is a small, lightweight calendar."
<bittin_> vill ha nåt som liknar iCal
<bittin_> kan importera .ics och är lätt
<haffe>  Jag har problem. Hur lagar jag följande? -bash: /etc/path.sh: No such file or directory
<haffe> Jag får det felmeddelandet när jag loggar in via ssh.
<johanbr> haffe, /etc/path.sh är ingen fil som normalt finns, iaf inte på ubuntu
<johanbr> du har nåt startupscript som letar efter den filen, bashrc, profile eller liknande
<bittin_> Philip5, KOrganizer verkar mer bittin vänligt än evolution tack för tipsetr
<bittin_> *tipset
<hume> hej.... jag får ett fel när jag försöker installera paket: dpkg: fel: läser paketinformationsfilen "/var/lib/dpkg/available": In/ut-fel
<hume> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<hume> nån som vet vad det handlar om?
<Philip5> hume: låter som paketet ä korrupt
<hume> lyckades precis installera det på en annan dator...apt-get install smartmontools
<Philip5> hume: testa att radera det från din apt cache och ladda ner det på nytt
<hume> jag har en dålig känsla av att det kanske är hårddisken som är korrupt....?
<hume> radera manuellt alltså?
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> hume: kolla efter det i /var/cache/apt/archives/ och /var/cache/apt/archives/partial/
<Philip5> radera det paketet där och testa att installera om så kommer det laddas ner på nytt
<hume> testar nu
<hume> samma fel igen
<hume> men....kanske är nåt av de andra paketen, testar igen
<hume> nope, samma fel
<Philip5> konstigt
<Philip5> hume: om du kör en apt-get install -f då?
<Philip5> kan det vara din apt-databas som får fnatt
<Philip5> hume: du kan testa att rensa den databasen och ladda den på nytt
<Philip5> hume: sudo dpkg –clear-avail && sudo apt-get update
<Philip5> hume: sudo dpkg -clear-avail && sudo apt-get update
<hume_> hello igen
<hume_> alltså, det är en laptop och den liksom bara fryser - jag kan röra musen men inget reagerar. Ibland. Som nu. Den laptopen som jag får det där felet på, inte kan installera. (detta är en annan laptop)
<hume_> nån idé om vad det kan vara? just nu reagerar inget på den
<Philip5> nope
<Philip5> men det låter ju inte bra
<hume_> jag försöker loga in via ssh på den men det händer inte så mycket.. fast jag kan se den här konversationen på skärmen.....
<Philip5> när du får läge så kan du ju checka din hårddisk
<hume_> just det jag försökte..:) med smart
<hume_> hur tänker du med checka? hur checkar jag den bäst?
<Philip5> med smartctl och/eller fsck till att börja med
<hume_> har inte lyckats installera smartmontools, så smartctl funkar ju inte. kör med fsck nu
<hume_> kan man boota med nån dvd eller nåt och därifrån köra smartctl?
<andol> En rejällt test är annars dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/null
<hume_> andol, okej... berätta mer. vad lär man sig av det? tar det lånt tid?
<Philip5> hume_: ja du kan boota med en livecd eller från usb om du skapat en sådan
<andol> hume_: Tja, det tvingar datorn att verkligen läsa hela disken, varpå den får svårt att undgå eventuella trasigheter. Fast jo, räkna med att det tar lite tid.
<hume_> andol, kör man det från en livecd eller från själva systemet på hårddisken?
<andol> I och med att du bara läser från disken så är det något du kan göra ifrån ett körande system.
<andol> Notera dock att man även kan skjuta sig väldigt hårt i foten med dd om man skriver/tänker trasigt.
<hume_> hrm... kör en live-cd med suse nu, och den hittar inte fsck... kan det heta nåt annat?
<hume_> andol, precis därför jag alltid undviker dd..:)
<hume_> ok, jag har fått igång smartctl i alla fall - vad är bäst att köra för test med det då? några tips och råd?
<coobra> :D
<spacebug-> hej coobra *vinka*
<coobra> spacebug-: :D
<hume_> ok.. nu har jag konstaterat att det finns fel på hårddisken. så det är att stoppa i en ny. MEN: min linuxhemkatalog är krypterad där - kan jag ändå spegla den med t ex clonezilla till den nya hårddisken?
<spacebug-> hume_: den krypterade variaten av din hemkatalog ligger under /home/.ecryptfs/
<hume_> yes?
<spacebug-> så ta hela /home/ inte bara /home/din_user
<hume_> jag tänkte spegla hela hårddisken till min nya...
<hume_> så då funkar det?
<spacebug-> jaha hela disken ..tja det ska väl funka
<hume_> ok.... jag har en win-partition också och en dold med win-drivisar som jag vill ha med, så hela är nog mitt alternativ
<spacebug-> oki
<dagon_> god afton kanalen!
<coobra> hejja dagon_
<coobra> :D
<rille> ok jag blir galen! Jag har linux fedora installerat och det suger,så hur blir man av med och installerar ubuntu? Har en netbook och kan endast installera saker via usb. Men fedora tillåter inte att man lägger in ett annat linux än fedora på usb:/ vad gör man?
<spacebug-> rille: ladda ner ubuntu. Sätt i ditt usbminne och kolla vilken device det är sen: sudo dd if=ubuntu-iso-filen.sio of=/dev/XXX bs=1M           (där XXX= din usbsticka)
<rille> ja men vadå lägger in? inget program verkar funka i fedora
<rille> så det funkar inte att skapa usb med ubuntu thats the problem'
<K350> hur återupptar man en filöverföring i terminaläge i FTP eller sftp?
<K350> alltså någonslags resumé?
<amelia> rille: om du gör som spacebug sa så får du ubuntu på din usb-sticka.
<rille> ah ok
<amelia> rille: du får köra kommandot han skrev i terminalen.
<amelia> rille: fast du får logga in som root och köra det utan sudo framför.
<spacebug-> logga in som root:   sudo -i
<rille> hur loggar man in som root har aldrig fattat det :(
<spacebug-> som jag skrev där
<rille> richard is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.????
<spacebug-> det blir typ så. Annars kan man oxå efter det göra så att man skriver passwd för att sätta ett eget rootpass men ubuntu använder inte den metoden som default pga säkerhetsgrejs antar jag
<amelia> rille: skriv su och sedan ditt root-lösenord
<spacebug-> ah just det du körde ju inte ubuntu nu nä.. *doh* ;)
<amelia> spacebug-: fedora har inte sudo by default
<spacebug-> ;)
<spacebug-> jag är annars van vid 'su -' eller logga in som root från slackware
<coobra> :D
<rille> ahh ok den säger bara att den inte hittar filen varför ska alllt va så complex
<amelia> rille: du måste ju ladda ner en ubuntu-iso och sedan peka if= till den iso-filen du har laddat ner.
<rille> jag har filen
<Peppis> Irriterad över att de är något konstigt lösenord på min mapp för att komma in på nätverket
<amelia> rille: står du i rätt katalog då?
<amelia> rille: har du stavat rätt till filens namn?
<rille> jo de tror ja iaf
<rille> ok nått måste jag skriva fel
<rille> fattar nada
<rille> fedora är korkat varför inte bara ha ett live usb creator program som funkar
<spacebug-> ah nice.. live wallpaper ;)
<spacebug-> rille: ubuntus sånt är likadant går bara göra ubuntustickor med det.. eller ja det verkar så iaf
<rille> nae finns ju andra program som unbootin
<rille> men det funkar ju inte i fedora för det skriver över filerna 2sec sen klart! och det är inget på usbminnet
<rille> har även testat köra program i wine men har inte lyckats
<realubot> K350 kanske ska använda rsync för att återuppta sftp/ftp-download?
<realubot> Vissa ftp-klienter kanske har stöd för det också?
<Philip5> jaha, det var det det
<spacebug-> ?
<Philip5> är bara så där lite mystisk
<spacebug-> ;)
<einand> nu vet jag inte hur tillförlitligt Facebook är, men känns som jag är den enda i världen med mitt namn
<Philip5> alla mina vänner kör med sitt eget namn
<einand> tänkte mer på att alla i hela världen inte har facebook
<einand> jag kör med mitt riktiga namn med
<swedala> Jag har svårt att förstå hur man outar sig på facebook.
<fgh> accepterar folk att bli överkörda o bara lirar in 11.04 med unity?
<delhage> nix
<dagon_> no action
<delhage> there's no action
<delhage> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOayR5ri2xM
<dagon_> farbror costello :D
<delhage> yes
<delhage> den här var ju intressant: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YySObDV_KAM&NR=1
<delhage> aldrig sett förr
<realubot> Var är maxy?
<realubot> Jag har inte sett honom på länge nu.
<dagon_> han loggade ut innan
<dagon_> 23.29
<amelia> *gäsp*
<realubot> Nä.
<realubot> Jag kom på en grej. Jag tror att nästan alla tjejer jag har umgåtts med under åren har blivit förälskade i mig.
<realubot> Varför är det så?
<dagon_> HAHAHAHA
<realubot> dagon_: What?
<dagon_> man minimerar skalet i 5 minuter
<dagon_> för att mötas av det där --^
<realubot> Mhm, så är det.
<dagon_> ibland måste jag gilla att du ändå kan bjuda på dig
<Markslap> dagon_: :D
<dagon_> sup Markslap
<Markslap> dagon_: Lyssnar på Lars Demian.
<dagon_> ingen aning vad det är men kör hårt :P
<Markslap> Trubadur.
<Markslap> :>
<realubot> Markslap: Han är ganska bra. Och han kommer från Götebooorg.
<dagon_> Markslap: där ser man, är inte så glad för sånt :P
<dagon_> just nu pumpar jag Flyleaf
<Markslap> Inte jag heller vanligtvis.
<Markslap> Oh
<Markslap> Ryska Korn?
<Markslap> :D
<dagon_> saywhat :o
<realubot> Killar. Det där är faktiskt lite offtopic.
<Markslap> Dom påminner väl en hel del om Korn?
<dagon_> inte direkt
<Markslap> hm
<dagon_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5hwNhzMFgc
<Markslap> Juste!
<Markslap> Dom ja.
<Markslap> Förlåt. :)
<Markslap> Tänkte på några andra.
<dagon_> np :P
<dagon_> fastnade som fan för dem, en polare körde bara de i bilen ett tag
<Markslap> dagon_: Är hemma hos far min och har äntligen min underbara ljudanläggning igen. <3
<dagon_> wunderbar :D
<Markslap> Det är huset som distar snarare än högtalarna.
<Markslap> Ja, Flyleaf är najs.
<Markslap> Men har bara fastnat för en låt. :>
<dagon_> skönt när det är på det hållet
<Markslap> japp
<dagon_> grannarna var här och klagade för en halvtimme sen
<dagon_> de kunde inte sova sa dom
<Markslap> Ajdå
<Markslap> Det suger
<dagon_> och jag bor i villa :P
<Markslap> <3
<dagon_> det ska va högt annars kan det vara
<realubot> dagon_: Varför använder du inte hörlurar?
<Markslap> Far min har också en villa och mitt "pojkrum" är i källaren.
<Markslap> Har testat flera gånger att ha så högt som jag orkar med själv och sedan gått ut.
<dagon_> realubot: har inga med så bra bas
<Markslap> Hör inte ett skit.
<dagon_> jag har fönstret fullt öppet för det är skitvarmt :P
<Markslap> Oj
<Markslap> Det är jättekallt här nere.
<Markslap> Precis fått det till en duglig temp.
<realubot> dagon grannar inte vara glada på dagon för dagon spela hög musik när grannar ska sova så grannar orka gå upp imorgon.
<dagon_> jag har nog 22 grader nu
#ubuntu-se 2011-07-16
<realubot> Den här kanalen är seg som siiiirap.
<dagon_> det är ju fredag
<realubot> God natt kanalen. Vi ses imorgon.
<net-split> tja
<Mandrew> är forumet nere?
<HakanS> nafallo: Är servern nere igen?
<delhage> morrn
<rolfblidborg> morgon
 * realubot sparkar in dörren till kanalen och kliver in.
<madbear> bow down before the one you serve
<madbear> WE WE WE SO EXCITED
<madbear> :D
<realubot> Nä nä.
<realubot> Inte så.
<realubot> madbear: Vad sysslar du med björnis?
<madbear> blir tvingad ut nu
<madbear> bbl! :D
<realubot> Det är bra att din hund går ut på promenad med dig.
<realubot> Have a nice day mr madbear!
<bittin_> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=218932521471465
<dagon_> okej?
<dagon_> hon var ju inte ens söt
<Philip5> dagon_: har du gått och blivit kräsen??!! ;)
<dagon_> nån måtta får där vara :P
<dagon_> söta i ansiktet ska de vara
<bittin_> dagon_, tittade inte hur hon såg ut :P
<dagon_> nu vet jag iaf hur du ser ut
<bittin_> jasså?
<dagon_> jupp
<dagon_> lite folk på andra nätverk som vet vem du är
<dagon_> har en bild på dig med en mac i handen
<bittin_> ok
<dagon_> är du adopterad?
<bittin_> nej
<dagon_> jag kan ju ha blivit lurad
<dagon_> men på bilden jag fick, föreställande dig, ser mörk ut
<dagon_> +du
<Philip5> jag vet också hur bittin_ ser ut :)
<bittin_> morsan är från Jordanien
<Philip5> jag har träffat bittin_ irl
<bittin_> men är inte adopterad
<dagon_> okej
<woldrich> nej, bittin_ finns pa alla natverk i alla kanaler. Han skickar samma javla lank overallt
<bittin_> yes på en Ubuntu Releasefest
<Philip5> precis
<dagon_> tyckte du såg lite neger ut men var tvungen att fråga
<dagon_> no offence
<dagon_> hmm, jordanien är visst en arabisk stat
<dagon_> då har man lärt sig nåt nytt idag också
<dagon_> bittin_: jollrar du arabiska också?
<bittin_> nej
<bittin_> vet bara om ett ord typ
<dagon_> jag kan det vanliga
<bittin_> marhaba etc
<dagon_> "jag ska knulla din mamma", det är allt jag kan på arabiska
<dagon_> mest för att araberna missbrukade den meningen under skoltiden
<woldrich> 'buslibo'?
<dagon_> just det
<dagon_> nu kom jag på var jag känner igen jordanien ifrån
<dagon_> mIRC
<dagon_> skaparen är jordanier
<bittin_> mjo
<realubot> Jag är så jälva bra.
<rolfblidborg> jasså?
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Ja, men jag har inte möjlighet att berätta varför just nu.
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Mäh!
<realubot> Har man sagt A så behöver man inte säga B, som ordspråket lyder.
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Jahopp
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Du ska inte tro att dom stekta sparvarna kommer att flyga in i munnen på dig. Linuxskills får man jobba för att få.
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Det har jag förstått :-)
<realubot> rolfblidborg: hehe.
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Du ska inte ta allt jag säger på allvar.
<rolfblidborg> :)
<rolfblidborg> Jag är så trött i huvudet
<rolfblidborg> Bakis som jag vet inte vad
<realubot> Jag har en idé faktiskt. Det hade varit roligt med en linuxsskola.
<rolfblidborg> Japp
<realubot> Typ att man spelar in allt i Ubuntu Server Guide som video-tutorials.
<realubot> Utan tal, men med pedagogisk text. Och så ska texten vara sådan att man lätt lägger på en annan text på ett annat språk till samma video.
<realubot> Texten måste vara separerad från videon på något sätt.
<R2D21> .srt?
<realubot> R2D21: Ja, typ.
<realubot> Hur skapar man smidigt en text till en video?
<realubot> Kanalen är stängd för semester.
<realubot> Öppnar igen i slutet av augusti.
<CasperN> finns diverse subtitleprogram i programvaruutbudet
<realubot> CasperN: Ok, får ev. återkomma till dom om det blir aktuellt med video-tutorials.
<CasperN> program finns det alltid, men om det finns motivation att göra videos är ju alltid en annan sak :)
<realubot> CasperN: Precis.
<delhage> Brons!
<delhage> galet spännande
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Philip5> heja oss!
<Philip5> man kan nästan säga att kanalen tog brons då
<vaness> jag ska köpa en ny laptop och undrar om någon har erfarenhet av "bumblebee" -> https://github.com/MrMEEE/bumblebee
<delhage> Philip5: yep
<amelia> här var det dött idag..
<amelia> har alla åkt på semester?
<CasperN> man hänger väl bara på irc under arbetstid?
<amelia> CasperN: jobbar du nu?
<CasperN> nä
<amelia> dåså..
<CasperN> gör jag aldrig
<amelia> man hänger väl på irc även utanför arbetstid, iaf gör jag det... dock inte på utlandssemester eller sådär kanske.
<EAG> hallå
<kodein> hallå hallå
<dinasty> vad heter den där tredjeparts-appen där man kan ta ner program till ubuntu ?
<dinasty> ser ganska flashig ut osv
 * realubot försöker sanera kanalen från all sirap.
<EAG> hur fan loggar man in på ubuntu one
<EAG> tröttsamt..
<EAG> aha... bara att bocka i rätt grejer uunder services
<EAG> fast det verkar ju inte funka som det ska iaf
<amelia> dumdidum
<EAG> vilken jäkla fördröjning det var då...
<EAG> 10 min
<EAG> udda
<EAG> ah amelia
<EAG> zte light var helt ok med froyo
<EAG> ifall du undrade
<EAG> light + android 2.1 = fantastiskt otrevlig upplevelse
<amelia> EAG: det blev en sån ändå?
<einand> EAG: jag köpte en maskin från kina, 2.2 och 10"
<EAG> aha
<EAG> jag gillar den nu faktiskt
<EAG> funderar på om man ska prova att trycka in cyanogenmod på den också
<EAG> 7" har sina fördelar faktiskt
<einand> jo
<EAG> den är slö dock... men men
<einand> jag valde en större skärm, för jag använder min som e-book läsare
<Mandrew> en ipad istället kanske ;P
<EAG> usch
<EAG> jag klarar inte av ipad o iphone
<EAG> jag känner mig helt handikappad... o när man är inne o kollar runt på deras appstore känner man sig helt borta
<Mandrew> börjar bli gammal EAG  eller ;)
<Mandrew> finns bara en grej just nu som jag skulle vilja ha på min iPad och det är ubuntu fonten
<Mandrew> det ade varit vasst
<Mandrew> hade*
<EAG> jag ogillar apple bara
<EAG> jag klarar inte av deras produkter
<EAG> och det säger jag inte för att trolla en lördagkväll
<Mandrew> d e det som är det fina med frihet, man får välja bort eller till produkter som man vill
#ubuntu-se 2011-07-17
<amelia> woho! äntligen har jag fått igång iscsi, multipathing och ocfs2 så det fungerar bra. :D
<Markslap> 03.17 på en söndagmorgon.
<delhage> ocfs2....
<delhage> visste inte att det fortfarande fanns
<AshiTenshi> Markslap: Paster
<amelia> delhage: jodå.
<Markslap> AshiTenshi: Klart
<amelia> delhage: enda alternativet till klusterfilsystem i debian..
<delhage> är väl ändå extremt nischade fall när man verkligen *behöver* ett klusterfilsystem
<delhage> gfs2?
<amelia> typ iaf.. om man nu inte vill punga upp med en massa pengar.
<delhage> amelia: finns inte gfs i debian?
<amelia> delhage: jo, det fanns tydligen.
<amelia> ajja, nu blev det ocfs2, det funkar för ändamålet.
<delhage> vad kör du för klustring då?
<amelia> o2cb?
<delhage> aldrig hört talas om...
<amelia> backenden för ocfs2
<delhage> ah, också nåt oracle
<dagon_> fullast kör!!!11
<dagon_> madderfakker
<amelia> ja, de hör ju ihop om man nu vill klustra ocfs2
<speedxcore> godmorgon
<vaness> jag ska köpa ny laptop undrar om någon har erfarenhet av "bumblebee" ?     -> https://github.com/MrMEEE/bumblebee
<woldrich> vad vill du veta?
<burrburr> någon här som har någon erfarenhet av mobilt bredband? med tele2 large ingår även router. nästan hälften så mycket av vad vi betalar idag för adsl
<burrburr> http://www.tele2.se/mobilt-bredband.html
<woldrich> tele2 har val caps, har de inte?
<woldrich> bara telenor som har fri surf afaik
<burrburr> woldrich: ser inte så ut för large, eller?
<burrburr> caps är kasst. ringde en kille för ett par dar sen. sa att det kostade 99 öre per Mb därefter (på ett annat abb). woah!
<woldrich> ja det ar otroligt
<woldrich> jag fick en rakning fran telenor pa 600k efter forsta manaden :-)
<woldrich> de hade gett mig nagot annat abb eller installningar, de skyllde pa att de aldrig haft nagon anvandare med n900 tidigare
<woldrich> det stod dock i avtalet att det var fri surf
<woldrich> och jag streamar flac hemifran konstant, darav all trafik
<burrburr> oh jäklar!
<burrburr> 600k ?!
<burrburr> de erkände misstaget?
<woldrich> haha ja
<woldrich> fick 3 manader gratis sedan
<burrburr> haha. vilket chock när man öppnar fakturan ;)
<burrburr> eller som den där familjen där barnet hade köpt svampar i ett smurf-spel för 50k under en bilresa :D
<kodein> man ser väl till att få den inramad
<burrburr> telefoni: 249 kr. smurf-spel: 50 000 kr. tot: 50 249 kr
<woldrich> svampar?
<woldrich> magiska? :p
<kodein> med tanke på hur smurfarna låter så måste det ju vara magiska svampar
<kodein> men de tycks få svårt med syresättningen också
<burrburr> smurfarna uppfanns säkerligen under ett lsd-rus
<burrburr> saft, saft, hallonsaft
<woldrich> paypal-- # vilken javla tid de skall ta pa sig
<coobra> woldrich: ska det inte göra
<woldrich> 3 dagar pastar de
<woldrich> vad ar vitsen egentligen... du kan inte vara anonym och du maste vanta 3 dagar innan du kan anvanda pengarna
<woldrich> kodein, vad hander idag?
<kodein> det blir väl att fixa i lägenheten lite, tror jag
<woldrich> mhm
<woldrich> bor du i narheten av T1?
<woldrich> T1 eller clas ohlsson?
<kodein> det gör jag väl iofs, ja
<woldrich> fett
<woldrich> jag skall till, vad heter det... konferens-salen ni har dar nagonstans
<woldrich> dar de kor konserter och dyl
<woldrich> heter det louie de geer? nagot sadant
<kodein> konsert & kongress?
<woldrich> ah
<kodein> fast det ligger väl iofs inte så hemskt nära varken T1 eller clabbes
<woldrich> nahe okay
<woldrich> har bott har i hela mitt liv och har varit pa 'stan' i lkpg en gang, haha
<woldrich> ar dock vid corren varje natt :)
<burrburr> någon här som har en android-lur?
<kodein> ja?
<Hund> burrburr: Japp.
<burrburr> hm.. nått bra tips hur man förbättrar batteritiden? min telefon är specad för (upp till) 575 h standby-tid. full ladddning när jag gick och la mig, och 40% när jag vaknade. drar 3G verkligen så pass mycket?
<woldrich> gps etc pa?
<Hund> burrburr: Vad har du för lur och rom?
<woldrich> 575h... min haller i 3h, idle
<burrburr> samsung galaxy mini. 2.3.3
<kodein> hur nyinköpt är den? min nallefon tog ett tag på sig att komma upp i batteritid.
<Hund> burrburr: Standbytiden dom specar är ju en sanning med modifikation, kanske om du slår av allt och inte installerar någon app och låter telefonen ligga hela tiden att du kan komma upp i 575 timmar.
<kodein> men 3g och gps osv ska du nog stänga av om du vill ha nån längre batteritid
<burrburr> köpt förra veckan
<Hund> burrburr: Wifi och GPS är rekomenderar att inte ha igång om du inte använder det.
<burrburr> väljer att enbart använda 2G nu när jag har den i fickan
<kodein> då kommer det nog bli bättre om en vecka eller så. tog 2-3 veckor för min att ha vettig batteritid (flera dar!)
<burrburr> trodde inte kretsarna drog så pass mycket ändå. 3G bör inte dra så pass mkt om man inte använder den. kanske en process som skenat?
<woldrich> kolla top etc?
<woldrich> also, powertop!
<burrburr> kodein: möjligt. olika batteriindiaktorer visar olika värden
<burrburr> woldrich: bra idé, men får nog roota den först då?
<burrburr> powertop är grymt bra
<woldrich> okay, ingen aning
 * woldrich kor riktigt linux
<Hund> burrburr: Om den drar 60% över natten måste det vara en app som buggar eller något.
<burrburr> Hund: antagligen. får se till att döda lite appar. första gången egentligen som jag använder android. har rätt dålig koll
<kodein> hint: gå in i inställningar och kolla vad som dragit batteri.
<Hund> burrburr: Låt Android sköta hanteringen av processer. Att använda task killers etc brukar ge motsatt effekt.
<burrburr> kodein: står att det är 3G-kretsen (67%)
<burrburr> Hund: tack för tipset
<kodein> burrburr: då är det nog en idé att stänga av det när du inte använder det. en hel del appar laddar ner reklam åt dig även när de är i bakgrundsläge
<burrburr> grymt nöjd med android hittils åtminstone. tänkte börja med en billigare modell innan jag bestämmer mig för något dyrare. skärmen är kass, i övrigt är den klart funktionell
<woldrich> reklam?
<burrburr> kodein: installerade en strömspar-app (jucedefender). verkar dra mer med den än utan
<woldrich> paminner om de har 'run_this_program_and_you_will_free_a_lot_of_ram.exe'
<burrburr> typ. ogillar spammiga appar som i varje ruta påminner om att man bör köpa deras pro-version med ännu bättre strömsparsfunktioner ;)
 * realubot fortsätter gårdagens arbete med att senera kanalen från sirap.
<hume> hello....nån av er här inne som använder jack och/eller rosegarden? jag får nämligen inget ljud med rosegarden...
<realubot> Inte jag i.a.f.
<hume> annorlunda formulerat: jag får inget ljud alls när jag kör jack (qjackctl) - säger det dig nåt...?
<hume> och varken jack eller rosegarden dyker upp som Program i pulseaudios volymkontroll.. är inte det lite märkligt?
<realubot> hume: Nej, det här med ljud är inte min grej. Jag föredrar när det är tyst.
<realubot> hume: Mitt enda tips: Njut av tystnaden.
<realubot> ;)
<lgp> Hej, vet någon hur man får Camfrog att fungera under Ubuntu eller om det finns någon clone?
<CasperN> finns det något vettigt gratisprogram som kan känna igen inscannad text?
<gusnan> CasperN, http://jocr.sourceforge.net/index.html - har inte testat sjäv dock.
<CasperN> OCR Feeder verkar göra jobbet snabbt och smidigt
<mangoMan> hej
<coobra> hej
<mangoMan> jag har en fraga ang att kora Ubuntu och Windows tillsammans
<cahoot> dualboot?
<coobra> mangoMan:  menar du virituelt eller att möjligheten att kunna köra båda på samma pc ?
<mangoMan> jag vill anvanda windows som host, ubuntu som guest, jag vill anvanda mina applikatoner i Ubuntu i fonster i min Windows-miljo
<mangoMan> det senare
<coobra> hehe
<mangoMan> dualboot ar ingen bra losning, for mig
<coobra> mangoMan: google run viritual ubuntu in windows
<coobra> typ
<coobra> + stava
<mangoMan> jo, jag kanner till google
<mangoMan> hehe
<mangoMan> jag anvander ubuntu i en virtuell maskin,
<mangoMan> jag vill bara ha en battre integration mellan de bada
<mangoMan> just nu anvander jag Xming, loggar in pa virtuella Ubuntu med SSH,
<mangoMan> kor X-Forwarding fran Ubuntu till WIndows
<mangoMan> jag undrar om nagon vet en battre losning
<coobra> hehe
<cahoot> får be MS skriva en xserver
<coobra> mangoMan: kör ubuntu rakt av windows är skit  :p
<mangoMan> Xming ar en ok xserver, tror jag
<mangoMan> jag har datorer med bara Ubuntu
<cahoot> vad menar du med 'bättre integration' egentligen?
<mangoMan> men det finns tyvarr fortfarande saker som windows gor battre
<coobra> som  ?
<mangoMan> jag vill starta mina ubuntu-applikationer lika enkelt som jag startar windows-apps
<mangoMan> som grafik
<cahoot> grafik? photoshop eller?
<mangoMan> nej, hantering av grafik, drivrutiner
<cahoot> aha
<mangoMan> jag ser mer ann garna fram emot den dag jag helt kan dumpa windows,
<mangoMan> men for mina och familjens behov har den dagen inte kommit annu
<mangoMan> helst skulle jag villja kora Ubuntu som host och Windows som guest, med pga av grafikproblemen ar det inte en mojlig losning hor mig
<gollycow> Vad menas med tullarna i Stockholm? Alltså även innan trafikstraffböterna för att man åker in och ur Stockholm?
<cahoot> mangoMan, är det spel som är den spingande punkten?
<cahoot> springande
<mangoMan> spel, filmer och video-redigering, allt detta grafikrelaterat
<delhage> gollycow: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=stockholms+tullar&l=1
<mangoMan> jag gissar att jag far leva med min virtualbox+ssh+xming-losning
<mangoMan> tills jag hittar nagot battre
<mangoMan> tack cahoot och coobra
<mangoMan> bye
<speedxcore> Det är sommar och jag vill lära mig mer om linux. =)  Tips på saker ni gör i vardagen som inte går att göra med andra os?
<Darkfd> Lek med compiz :)
<Darkfd> og terminalen selvsagt
<CasperN> är väl inte så mycket man gör i linux som inte går att göra i andra os, men det finns ju alltid trevliga kunskaper att lära sig som man annars inte skulle pyssla med
<cahoot> kan ju alltid kompilera en kernel - svårt i win/mac
<Darkfd> i virtualbox først, siden han lærer :)
<CasperN> bara att leta efter en lagom nördig bok i valfritt ämne och börja läsa, gratis eböcker med linux orienterade ämnen finns det gott om, och man lär sig snabbt att gilla nya saker man inte tidigare haft en tanke på att titta på, bara genom att börja läsa
<cahoot> lär dig använda find
<Darkfd> Er vel bare å bruke linux. Jeg søker etter ting i google hele tiden, så finner jeg nye ting å søke på.
<Darkfd> En annen ting er å få til en fin conky, det er tidkrevende
<CasperN> lär dig vim eller något, 572 sidor att läsa http://www.truth.sk/vim/vimbook-OPL.pdf ska ju vara nyttigt har jag hört :P
<gollycow> JAAAEEEEE foER fAAAAEeeeeen!
<gollycow> De ER vVEl BarE å BRuGE lEEEnOX, foER FAAAAAEeen!
<gollycow> SpiSe flOde oG brUGe leNox, yä-yä!
<gollycow> :-)
<cahoot> haldolbrist?
<gollycow> Jag är dansk, pucko.
<gollycow> Då säger man sådant.
<cahoot> dansk pucko - ok
<cptblood> med versaler och gemener? jobbigt språk
<gollycow> Allting liksom skriks ut.
<Darkfd> potet i tastaturet
<cptblood> du menar varannan bokstav skriks ut?
<cahoot> dom tenderar väl mer av svälja diverse ljud
<gollycow> Som här: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KoGgPBx2lDM
<Darkfd> http://humon.deviantart.com/gallery/11134763    Skandinavia and the world er morsomt
<gollycow> Hmm.
<gollycow> Darkfd: Är du norrman eller dansk?
<gollycow> Lite svårt att veta ibland. Gissar på norrman.
<Darkfd> Bergensk, ikke norsk :)
<gollycow> "Bergensk, or the Bergen dialect, is a dialect of Norwegian used in Bergen, Norway."
<gollycow> Första gången jag hör om något sådant.
<gollycow> Är det som "Skånska" i Sverige?
<Darkfd> Haha, nei. Er både en person og en dialekt
<Darkfd> du skånsk?
<gollycow> Nepp.
<gollycow> En person?
<gollycow> Jeppe på Bergen :S
<Darkfd> :)  nesten
<Darkfd> hvor fra i tre kroneren?
<gollycow> Stockhoooooolm.
<gollycow> Den däringa stock-holmen, du vet.
<gollycow> NÃ¥gra hyddor och torn.
<gollycow> I alla fall var det så på 1300-talet.
<Darkfd> er det den med gamla staden?
<gollycow> Mm. Huvudstaden.
<gollycow> Fast inte mitt i.
<gollycow> Där bor bara folk med pengar.
<Darkfd> Yup, Rike folk liker gamle hus
<gollycow> Eller snarare att bo där inne av någon anledning. Förstår inte riktigt poängen.
<Darkfd> Se på meg folk. Derfor de orker å ha jobber hvor man må gå med dress hele dagen.
<gollycow> "Se på meg folk" = Look at X people"... Not sure what "meg" is.
<gollycow> Försökte översätta med Google Translate men den säger ingenting vettigt för "meg".
<Darkfd> mei, mej, ,mig,
<speedxcore> Tack för tipsen
<gollycow> Hmm...
<Darkfd> intet problem
<gollycow> Då förstår jag inte själva meningen!
<Darkfd> alla tittar på ....
<Darkfd> :)
<gollycow> Alla norrmän verkar så rika. :(
<speedxcore> gollycow: en bra anledning att bo i stockholm är att det finns välbetalda jobb, och bor man centralt har man bra raggningslogistik. Raggningslogistik = familj i framtiden. Folk vill ha en bra framtid helt enkelt, klandra dom inte =)
<gollycow> Bara för den förbannade oljan... som tydligen finns i överflöd utanför Norge.
<gollycow> speedxcore: Raggningslogistik... du menar att slippa åka tunnelbana hem?
<gollycow> Eller dyr taxi...
<speedxcore> exakt
<Darkfd> Sverige er ganske bra for å ike ha noe olje
<gollycow> Meh. Man vågar ändå inte gå på krogen och stöta på sexbomber.
<gollycow> Darkfd: Alla Svenska företag har ju gått i konkurs eller ägs av norrmän/finnar. :(
<gollycow> El-giganten = norskt? Media Markt = tyskt.
<speedxcore> gollycow: det vågar man nog om man tjänar bra, har snygga kläder och bor centralt =)
<gollycow> ONOFF = dött.
<Darkfd> i China
<kodein> elgiganten är brittiskt.
<gollycow> speedxcore: Och är smal.
<speedxcore> gollycow: det med
<gollycow> Varifrån fick jag att Elgiganten är norskt?
<speedxcore> gollycow: räcker med snygg helt enkelt
<gollycow> speedxcore: Ett ganska stort "om".
<kodein> elgiganten ägs av ett "norskt" företag som ägs av dixon
<speedxcore> gollycow: så fungerar biologi =)
<gollycow> Mjaha...
<kodein> medan webbhallen istället ägs av ett franskt företag som ägs av dixon
<speedxcore> oj är webbhallen utlandsägt?
<speedxcore> trodde jag inte
<gollycow> Undrar om "The Game"-boken är lika vettig som "How To Win Friends And Influence People"...
<Darkfd> som pixmania?
<gollycow> Dixon äger alla.
<kodein> pixmania, ja
<Darkfd> pixmania har elendig service, eller ingen.
<gollycow> Pixmania... där köpte jag en gång en kamera. Verkade franskt. Fick kameran extremt snabbt, typ snabbare än leverans inom Sverige.
<Darkfd> kjøpte mp3 spiller en gang, men hvis noe går galt blir ting værre
<kodein> det är väl okej så länge man inte behöver reklamera, antar jag
<gollycow> Jag har för mig att det var något fel med kameran. Men minns inte så noga. Var lääänge sedan.
<speedxcore> gollycow: the game boken funkar även om alla tjejer läser den, spelar ingen roll. Det är så grundläggande nedärvt så det går inte att välja bort attraktionen. The Game förklarar bara hur attraktion alltid funkat.
<gollycow> speedxcore: Misstänkte det.
<gollycow> Ska nog läsa ändå bara för att ha det gjort -- inte för att jag tror det hjälper.
<gollycow> Men att alla tjejer skulle läsa den låter konstigt.
<speedxcore> Jag tror helt ärligt det vore bra =)
<gollycow> Får se. Misstänker att den säger självklarheter.
<gollycow> Låt henne babbla på, fejka intresse, o.s.v.
<speedxcore> gollycow: nä. vill jag inte påstå.
<amelia> men det är ju lugnt. killar läser inte böcker ändå. *joinar fördoms- och stereotyp-gänget som bemannar kanalen denna afton*
<gollycow> Fliken får hundöron varje gång någon pratar.
<speedxcore> amelia: sorry för ot.
<amelia> speedxcore: :)
<speedxcore> funderar på om inte bokläsandet minskat överlag i samhället, försöker hitta statistik.
<einand> speedxcore: jag tror faktiskt det ökat
<einand> iaf utlånings och köpfrekvensen på böcker har ökat
<einand> behöver dock inte betyda att folk läser dom
<kodein> man lånar väl en massa böcker för att styla lägenheten när man har visning, bara.
<speedxcore> kodein: hahahaaa
<einand> nja, snarare böcker som harry potter och twilight som dragit upp läsandet rejält
<speedxcore> När jag ser gamla faktaböcker/läroböcker i bokhyllan hemma hos folk, så undrar jag om dom saknar internet.
<einand> 2008
<einand> I Sverige säljs böcker för totalt ungefär 7 miljarder kronor varje år, fördelat på cirka 80 miljoner sålda volymer.
<einand> så varje svensk köper i snitt 8 böcker
<speedxcore> coolt
<speedxcore> jag minns böcker, sprang runt med såna på 80/90 talet
<speedxcore> är gjorda av döda träd har jag för mig
<einand> jo, tror det med
<einand> jag läser förstås något som kallas e-books, på min padda
 * amelia köper långt mer än 8 böcker per år..
<einand> amelia: i papers form?
<speedxcore> det är jag för =)  även om just bokformatet inte går att kommentera i/ revidera/ uppdatera
<amelia> einand: japp
<amelia> jag ligger nog närmre 30-40 böcker per år..
 * einand gör ett expriment just nu, hur långt man kan klara sig utan paper
<speedxcore> amelia: faktaböcker/itböcker eller skönlitteratur?
<amelia> speedxcore: skönlitterarur då.
<einand> själv har jag nog inte läst skönlitratur på säkert 10år
<amelia> speedxcore: sen får du nog lägga typ +5-10 facklitteratur / år också
<speedxcore> amelia: då är det förståeligt =)
<speedxcore> angående fackböckerna, känner du att du får mer i boken än du hade fått online? eller med en ebok?
<amelia> pappersböckerna har en fördel... kan kan markera rader, hundöra sidor och skriva i marginalen..
<einand> jag kör fakta böcker på min padda, tycker jag får exakt samma uppelvelse som en pappers bok
<amelia> men jag läser större delen av fakta online, dock är det vissa böcker där man tänker läsa hela boken som jag köper i pappersform.
<einand> tja, hundöra sidor, skapar man bookmars, skriva i marginalen går utmärkt med
<einand> amelia: du använder fel mjukvara ;)
<amelia> einand: kanske det, men till stor del så har vi nog rätt olika syn på böcker generellt. jag gillar pappersböcker.
<einand> det får du göra :)
<einand> själv anser jag att papper är förlegat, och finns inga omständigheter det behövs idag
<speedxcore> tvingas studenter fortfarande köpa dyr kurslitteratur inom itämnen, om dom t.ex. läser om bsd och linux?
<einand> inga studenter tvingas köpa någon kurslitratur
<speedxcore> varför klagar folk på dyra böcker då? har iofs inte pluggat så inte så insatt.
<einand> speedxcore: för det är svårt att klara sig utan böckerna ;)
<einand> men alltså, om du kan införskaffa dig informationen själv, så går det utmärkt
<speedxcore> dock lär ju proven läggas upp efter bokens upplägg
<einand> tja, inte när jag studera, då var tentorna väldigt generlla
<speedxcore> tack då vet jag =)
<einand> men tror det är vanan, att införskaffa information från bok. Samt det är ju lite serverat där
<einand> du har ju det som behövs, om man säger så
<einand> dock förstår jag varför kurslitratur är dyrt, minns själv när jag köpte en bok för 900 spänn, (1000 sidor) så användes bara 60 sidor i kursen
<einand> 73,7 procent av användarna är män
<einand> Cirka 60 procent procent är utvecklare av något slag
<einand> 49,1 procent av användarna finns i USA
<einand> 94 procent av männen på Google+ söker efter en partner
<amelia> haha
<amelia> vilken liten procentandel jag tillhör där då.
<amelia> jag är kvinna, inte utvecklare, inte i USA och söker inte partner.
<Darkfd> har du google + ?
<speedxcore> einand: men det står väl inte om dom använder google+ för att söka partner? Mest att dom är singel
 * kodein misstänker att han hör till den stora gruppen som inte har +
<delhage> jag är man, inte utvecklare, inte i USA och söker inte partner.
<realubot> amelia: ebokläsare is the shit.
<speedxcore> att utvecklare är först ut är inte konstigt... deras jobb
<einand> kodein: ge mig din epost så kan jag slänga i väg en invite om du vill
<realubot> einand: padda anus, ebokläsare bra.
<delhage> böcker är bra
<einand> realubot: min padda är skitbra
<delhage> pocket
<delhage> särskilt på stranden
<einand> betydligt bättre än dom flesta ebooksläsare jag läst
<realubot> einand: Den är bakgrundsbelyst? Det påverkar hjärnan.
<speedxcore> jag är man, söker inte partner. Kärlek är aldrig fel, men först måste man jobba lite med sig själv =)
<Darkfd> Noen som har en nook?
<einand> realubot: det pfft
<einand> jag har till och med IPS skärm på min padda ;)
<realubot> Jaha.
<kodein> einand: jag klarar mig ändå
<speedxcore> på stranden suger faktiskt det mesta.. kanske att e-ink funkar?
<speedxcore> böcker vinner nog på stranden
<kodein> Darkfd: en kollega till mig har en, själv ser jag inte nån större nytta med det
<einand> speedxcore: skaffa en som är i helgjuten aluminum så fungerar det utmärkt
<speedxcore> iofs, solcellsdriven vore grejjen på stranden
<Darkfd> kodein, man kaninstallere android på de med ett minnekort
<kodein> ja, just, den var väl enkel att jailbreaka, ja
<speedxcore> haha minns att jag kört sån där windows ce maskin, med gråskalor ute i solen för många många år sen. funka klockrent. Vore nästan trevligt med en snabb netbook med sån skärm.
<einand> bästa är väl att köpa en platta för typ 300 spänn, som man kan slänger om den skulle paja av sanden
<einand> speedxcore: aha, jag hade en sådan palm, med gråskärm, fungera överallt
<kodein> snart kommer ju genesi att släppa en arm-netbook med pixel qi-skärm. e-ink i färg :)
<einand> fast, en IPS skärm fungerar i så gott som alla solljusförhållanden, iaf här i norden
<speedxcore> einand: för terminalande på stranden så vore ju en sån skärm och en atomcpu klockrent
<Darkfd> Morsomt at det er stranden som er viktig, hvor man bruke den minst :)
<einand> Darkfd: ?
<einand> en riktig man går inte längre än 3 meter från sin dator/terminal
<Darkfd> aldrig!
<speedxcore> det kan i vissa fall vara så att anledningen att man kan vara på stranden är just att man kan fixa småsaker som gått snett om nån ringer.
<einand> nej
<einand> jag gillar inte att bada, så i stället för att sitta ensam brukar jag slänga ihop en kodsträng eller två
<speedxcore> einand: jag gillar inte att sola.. blir helt rastlös av att göra ingenting. Har löst det med att bygga sandslott. Folk tycker jag är efter, men skiter i det. Kul att bygga. =)
<einand> speedxcore: jag är allergisk mot solen
<speedxcore> vem är inte det?
<speedxcore> jag vet flera som för bruna fläckar på solexponerad hud.
<Darkfd> Jag er norsk, hva er sol?
<speedxcore> *får
<einand> jag får själv brännskador
<einand> 2minuter är vad jag klarar mig, en februarimånad
<speedxcore> Darkfd: sol är det som saknas i Bergen.
<Darkfd> Yup
<speedxcore> http://www.pbase.com/bauer/bergen_norway
<realubot> einand: Jag tror det är elallergi, tidigt stadium.
<gollycow> Hmm...
<gollycow> Konstigt att en Quarter Pounder heter så fortfarande i Sverige.
<gollycow> Istället för "Royal with Cheeeeeese" som de säger i Pulp Fiction.
<gollycow> Vi har ju metric-systemet.
<gollycow> Eller "fetostis" som är mitt förslag.
<speedxcore> haha
<speedxcore> ja inte är det en smaksensation direkt
<gollycow> Man köper ju flera små ostburgare för billigare pris.
<CasperN> ostmacka borde väl passa?
<speedxcore> gollycow: håller med, har börjat göra så på mcd och max. fler små 10/15 är små mkt mer mättande, sen en kaffe till det. Och så slipper man onyttig läsk/pommes.
<gollycow> 3 små ostisar + stor vatten = optimal snåljävelmeny.
<gollycow> Optimerad för att de ska tjäna så lite pengar som möjligt.
<speedxcore> gollycow: ja, men inte ens snålt. Du får bättre valuta och mat.
<speedxcore> gollycow: nyttigare
<speedxcore> läsk/pommes är verkligen inte bra
<einand> realubot: bara vart så i typ 30år nu
<gollycow> Sjukt dyra priser på allting nuförtiden.
<gollycow> En enda BigMac kostar... gissa vad?
<gollycow> 40 kr. = 4 ostburgare.
<gollycow> Ungefär 1.5 ostburgare i storlek.
<speedxcore> exalt
<gollycow> Önskar de sålde BigMacar för typ 15 kr.
<einand> en bigmac kostar väl 47 ?
<gollycow> einand: 40 kr vad jag vet... 47 är ju totalt vansinnigt.
<gollycow> Alltså själva burgaren bara.
<speedxcore> gollycow: 15krs på max är rätt ok med. samt mcd "chicken junior"
<gollycow> Aldrig ätit på Max...
<gollycow> Har nästan aldrig ens sett en Max-restaurang.
<speedxcore> gollycow: var bor du?
<einand> finns en max i göteborg
<gollycow> Stockholm, som ovan nämndes.
<einand> jag sluta äta där efter dom var oförskämda
<speedxcore> gollycow: driver du?  Du har max lite överallt
<gollycow> Burger King finns tydligen i Sverige också... men har aldrig sett en sådan heller.
<speedxcore> gollycow: vasagatan?
<speedxcore> norrmalmstorg
<gollycow> Mje... är aldrig inne i själva centralstan.
<einand> jag handlade på Max med en rabatkupong, som hade gått ut. MEn dom accepterade köpet
<einand> sedan när jag gått till bordet
<yeager> bodde 50m från Max i Sjöstaden förrut..
<einand> då rusa chefen ut, och ville ha 3 spänn av mig
<speedxcore> gollycow: finns i orten med
<gollycow> McDonald's har liksom små integrerade hyddor i vissa stora köpcenter.
<gollycow> Så man går från kassorna förbi den.
<speedxcore> yeager: jag begagnade den maxen förut också...   dock var det "rysk brödkö" på luncherna.
<gollycow> Rysk brödkö?
<einand> sådant får mig att sluta handla på ett ställe
<speedxcore> gollycow: en arm kö där arbetarna står på långa rader och väntar på sitt bröd från det statliga bageriet.
<speedxcore> gollycow: ska vi säga... sovietisk brödkö
<gollycow> Hmm...
<speedxcore> einand: hahaha lol, förstår dig till fullo.
<Darkfd> Her er ikke hvor vi ikke har brød, her er hvor vi ikke har fisk
<gollycow> Laks.
<gollycow> Med en massa Omega-3 i.
<gollycow> Så alla tjejer får enorma tuttar.
<speedxcore> sedan uppdrag gransknings dokumentär om det isländska fisket och den odlade norska laksen, tar det emot lite att köpa.
<gollycow> Sammanfattningsvis är allting dåligt för miljön.
<speedxcore> kändes så smutsigt bara. islänningarna trolade upp fin matfisk/eller vad som helst som fastna i näten...  malde direkt ner och gjorde pellets av. Dom fiska alltsammans bifångst och whatevar.
<Darkfd> er lei av å høre om miljø.
<Darkfd> miljø,miljø,miljø
<rolfblidborg> yo!
<speedxcore> jag äter hellre den isländska matfisken direkt
<einand> speedxcore: jag accepterar till fullo att det var fel att, då kupongen gått ut
<gollycow> speedxcore: Varför gjorde de pellets av fisken?
<einand> men springa ut efteråt är löjligt
<rolfblidborg> Shit vad ni har saknat mig! (Speciellt realubot)
<speedxcore> gollycow: för att dom får inte exportera fisk i den omfattning dom vill. Men dom får exportera pellets.. typ.
<speedxcore> gollycow: pelletsen matas till en norska laxen
<einand> på tal om det
<einand> det är ju fri tull/skatt på grejer under 1400
<speedxcore> så när man äter norsk lax, äter man egentligen...  "lite whatever som finns i havet"
<einand> så en kompis köpte en bil, räkna ut att det var billigare att montera ner den, och sortera upp i paket, som varje enskilt var värt under 1400kr
<einand> så jag fråga hur mycket monteringskostnaden skulle bli sedan igen
<speedxcore> einand: gjorde han det?  arbetet då?
<kodein> tid är ju värdelös!
<speedxcore> einand: försök packa en motor i ett litet packet
<rolfblidborg> Okej, vad i helvete pratar ni om? norsk lax och att montera ned en bil...?
<speedxcore> topplock =)  dela på det
<einand> alltid med skoj som värderar sin egna tid till noll
<einand> dom har visserligen rätt, men fel
<speedxcore> rolfblidborg: Ubuntu Laks
<rolfblidborg> speedxcore: skiter väll egentligen i om ni håller er till topic, mest intresserad av vad topic är för tillfället
<speedxcore> rolfblidborg: det är allmän ot, tyvärr
<einand> topic för tillfället är hamburgare och läsplattor på stranden
<kodein> einand: nä, jag vet inte, jag har börjat värdera min fritid lika mycket som jobbet värderar min arbetstid
<rolfblidborg> speedxcore: Det jag menar, huvudtopic är skit samma, den håller jag mig aldrig till i alla fall
<rolfblidborg> speedxcore: Mest fundersam på om jag kan lägga mig i nu eller om jag ska låta bli :P
<kodein> så det känns helt vansinnigt att städa lägenheten för 400kr/h
<einand> kodein: jag värderar min fritid mera, eftersom jag betalar mera för min fritid än mitt jobb gör
<speedxcore> kodein: så du betalar nån annan eller hur gör du? Några andra insikter du fått av ditt tänk. låter ganska spännande tycker jag.
<kodein> nä, jag städar själv. jag får ju inte mer pengar av att leja ut det
<einand> billigare att leja ut städningen
<einand> än att göra det själv
<einand> mitt prestation värderas i snitt till 1200/h att hyra en städerska kostar 200kr/h (ink rot)
<einand> så om jag städer en timme själv, förlorar jag 1000kr
<speedxcore> einand: det förutsätter dock att du orkar jobba den timmen
<einand> speedxcore: tja, det är väl snittet vad en timme är värt per vecka
<einand> så spelar väl ingen roll
<einand> alls
<gollycow> Enligt en "Tro't om du vill"-sida i en gammal Kalle Anka & Co. så kom någon en gång på att det var billigare att skicka tegelstenar med posten än att frakta allting i bilar, så i flera månader sysselsattes alla postanställda i något land med att frakta små paket med tegelstenar till platsen där man skulle bygga huset eller vad det nu var.
<einand> på tal om det
<einand> DHL från kina kostar 90spänn, samma paket från Göteborg->Stockholm kostar 360kr
<einand> båda leveranserna tar 3 dagar
<gollycow> Skicka det till en proxy i Kina.
<gollycow> 180 kr totalt.
<gollycow> Med vissa antaganden.
<einand> gollycow: sverige->kina över 700kr
<speedxcore> einand: jag försökte köra dhl från kina nyligen, dom klanta till det och skickade med ems istället. =/
<gollycow> Aha...
<gollycow> Varför är allt så satans komplicerat i onödan?
<einand> gollycow: lita aldrig på kineser
<gollycow> Aldrig hört om Ems.
<einand> Ems är stora
<gollycow> Ems låter som ett fjortissmeknamn för "Emma".
<speedxcore> ems är bara ett avtal mellan en massa olika postbolag för expresspost
<einand> typ kinas största logistikföretag
<speedxcore> ett avtal som posten i sverige sköter väldigt dåligt
<speedxcore> i kina är ems även ett eget bolag
<einand> jag funderar på hur det där fungerar
<einand> ett rek från kina->sverige 9kr
<einand> innom sverige porto+50kr
<speedxcore> jag tror kina gjort exporten subventionerad
<gollycow> Ang. Posten: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WadharBHoMI
<speedxcore> hong kong sverige kostar löjligt lite med hong kong post
<einand> jag har väl runt 25 leveranser som kommer nästa vecka, dock med posten
<gollycow> 25?!?!!?
<einand> ja
<gollycow> Driver du nätbutik?
<einand> skall räkna
<speedxcore> så alla här köper från dealextreme eller? Dealextreme håller på och bli nya clasohlson ute i stugorna känns det som.
<gollycow> Aldrig hört talas om.
<einand> dealextreme köpte jag från förr, innan jag insåg att det gick lika bra att köpa direkt från fabriken till ytterligare 50% av deras pris
<gollycow> Är inte hela poängen att en fabrik inte vill hålla på och pytsa ut paket till enskilda personer?
<einand> gollycow: jag överdrev lite, var bara 21 leveranser
<gollycow> Utan vill brassa på med stora bössan.
<einand> dock kan man aldrig lita på en kinafabrik, dom skickar defekta grejer med avsikt
<gollycow> "Bara 20 000 flippelgnurkare? Nja... okej då. Låt gå."
<einand> gollycow: kontakta en fabrik, ge dom typ 500 spän så får du en personlig kontaktperson om du så skall köpa en skruv eller en miljon
<einand> en fabriksarbetare där har typ en lön på 3kr/h
<speedxcore> einand: mjo, jag har förstått det. Men en del roliga detaljer också. T.ex. fläktar, är ofta beg i nya kina grejjer. t.ex. switchar, discoljus, slutsteg osv.
<speedxcore> i kina återanvänder man nämligen fungerande saker
<einand> speedxcore: gäller batterier med, dom köper in beganade laptopbatterier, plockar ut batterierna och säljer som nya
<speedxcore> och är arbetskraft billig kan man nästan sätta folk på att demontera saker.
<gollycow> einand: Aha... du menar i Kina.
<einand> så köp aldrig ett lipo batteri från kina, om det inte är direkt från en seriös och etablerad fabrik
<gollycow> Kina är ett läskigt land.
<gollycow> På många sätt.
<speedxcore> einand: jag har köpt flera batterier som funkat bra
<einand> speedxcore: tur ;)
<speedxcore> dock li-ion
<gollycow> Lion.
<speedxcore> einand: li-po är jag allmänt rädd för
<einand> jag funderar på att köpa ett gäng lifepo4 batterier, men tycker dom väger för mycket
<speedxcore> många li-po bör man egentligen förvara i en stor keramisk kruka, med sand i botten.
<gollycow> speedxcore: Varför?
<speedxcore> gollycow: för att dom kan bränna ner ditt hem
<gollycow> Och finns det krukor som inte är keramiska?
<speedxcore> gollycow: finns i plast
<gollycow> einand: Varför har du så många paket på G?
<einand> stackars din mobiltelefon då
<einand> den kör ju lipo
<speedxcore> hmm
<speedxcore> iofs sitte här med ett kina batteri i min galaxy s =)
<speedxcore> har köpt stort batteri
<Mandrew> hej på er
<einand> ett lipo exploderar inte, om du sköter det rätt
<speedxcore> Mandrew: hej
<einand> gollycow: jag bygger behovsanpassade smartalösningar
<gollycow> :S
<gollycow> Lust att repetera det där med ungefär -5000% säljsnack?
<speedxcore> einand: li-fe dom ska vara bra ur livslängd och deepcycle synpunkt va?
<einand> gollycow: så det som kommer är några tusen motstånd, leds och en massa aurdinos
<einand> speedxcore: bäst
<einand> speedxcore: dock så har dom lägre energidenstitet än lion
<speedxcore> einand: har förstått det.
<CasperN> aldrig hört att LiPo skulle explodera, men brinna kan de göra när de blir felbehandlade
<einand> så alltid skoj när man ser en kina säljare som påsstår sig klämnt in 4000mA i ett 1850 batteri
<rolfblidborg> 17 min kvar på batteriet *Phew*
<rolfblidborg> Orkar inte :P
<einand> CasperN: dom exploderar "relativt" lätt
<rolfblidborg> Är full och lat, då vill man inte sträcka sig efter laddaren!
<CasperN> eller brinner hastigt
<CasperN> men ingen sprängeffekt väl?
<speedxcore> einand: hehe jo. Minneskort är fina också... dom köper in skit compactflash och märker om med Sandisk Extreme III Pro (typ) med perfekt retailförpackning till osv.
<einand> gollycow: mitt aktuella uppdrag är att plocka ut information från seatalk (ett protkoll i segelbåtar)
<einand> och precentera på hans ipad
<einand> dvs han vill kunna se position, väder, vind och riktning
<einand> speedxcore: lite aldrig på en kines, inte återförsäljare iaf
<einand> eller tja, lite inte på fabrikerna heller, jag är 100% säker på att dom skickar defekta grejer med avsikt
<Mandrew> någon som använder instapaper?
<speedxcore> ek
<speedxcore> einand: dom hoppas det ska funka helt enkelt
<speedxcore> einand: litar du inte på "QC PASS"
<einand> speedxcore: inte för fem öre
<einand> fast å andra sidan är väl inte amerikanska företag bättre. Eller dell kanske plockar ihop sina maskiner i kina?
<speedxcore> allt kommer väl nästan från kina?  I elektronik väg?
<einand> speedxcore: iaf grundkomponenterna
<speedxcore> Om det inte är taiwan eller texas
<speedxcore> tänker på att så många foundries finns det inte
<einand> eriksson tex tillverkar ju sina mobiler i kina, men slutmonteringen är i frankrike (det är har med moms fifel att göra)
<einand> jag använder ordet kina slarvigt nu, just nu menar jag igentligen kina = asien
<einand> dock, så märker man vilken profit svenska företag gör
<einand> jag köpte ett par effekt mätare häromdagen, kostar väl runt 2000kr i sverige, 8usd för exakt samma modell från fabrik
<speedxcore> einand: lol du menar elfa?
<speedxcore> elfa tar ju 800 för en plastlåda ofta
<einand> nä, elfa tar väl ännu mera?
<einand> märkte rätt skoj grej
<einand> minns när jag jobba med att tillverka laddlösningar för elfordon
<einand> då fick vi tex OEM rabat
<einand> vilket var 70-85% mot vad en elektriker tex betalde
<speedxcore> elfa finns väl egentligen bara för att elektriker är stressade och deras tid är dyrare
<speedxcore> och kunden ändå får betala elfa
<einand> tja, när jag byggde protoyper köpte vi tyvär ofta från elfa, mest för man kunde inte vänta 2-3 dagar när man glömt nått
<einand> elfa låg runt hörnet
<einand> gollycow: på tal om den lösningen jag bygger nu, kommer jag kommer sälja den billigt till kund, eftersom det är prototyp, men färdiga komersiella lösningar ligger på runt 60,000-100,000
<einand> min kommer kosta mig (förutom mina arbetstimmar) 2000kr att tillverka
<gollycow> !
<rolfblidborg> vad bygger ni?
<einand> rolfblidborg: en grunka som läser av seatalk och konventerar det till ett format som en android eller ipad kan läsa
<rolfblidborg> einand: seatalk?
<einand> rolfblidborg: ett språk som fritids(segel?)båtar pratar
<rolfblidborg> einand: aha, jag trodde de bara sa "Brumm brumm brumm" :-)
<gollycow> Varifrån skickas "seatalk", och är det i luften? Radio?
<einand> rolfblidborg: elektroniken i båten pratar ju med varandra, gps, väderstationen, batteri, motor
<einand> m.m.
<einand> gollycow: är internet, det är bara en lokal buss i båten
<einand> internt
<einand> menar jag
<gollycow> Snacka om märkligt att man har så mycket högteknologi I EN SEGELBÅT!
<gollycow> Hela poängen med att det är en segelbåt tycks försvinna.
<gollycow> I så fall kan man ju lika gärna ha en motor?
<einand> tror motorbåtar har typ samma grejer
<CasperN> gollycow: gå till en båtmässa så fattar du vad det handlar om
<einand> tja du vill väl att sjökarteplottern skall snacka med gps
<einand> tex
<CasperN> mest prylar vinner
<gollycow> Förstår inte varför folk vill segla, men ha en massa prylar.
<gollycow> Det är motsägelsefullt.
<einand> nja, mesta behövs ju tyvär
<joakim> gollycow: kan tänka mig att det e mycket fridfullare att segla än att åka motorbåt
<joakim> dvs, inget motorljud
<gollycow> Hmm... kanske...
<CasperN> kolla efter valfri Bavariabåt bara, de byggs ju med enorma bogpropellrar för att styrförmågan förvinner när man överlastar dem med skit
<gollycow> Men det verkar svettigt och sportfåneaktigt.
<joakim> och jag tror nog inte en enda sjöman för 3-400 år sen hade sagt nej till en gps ;)
<gollycow> joakim: Eller en motor.
<gollycow> GPS-mottagare på 1600-talet var nog inte så lyckat... då det inte fanns några satelliter!
<einand> joakim: för 300år så revolutionerade ju klockan seglingen, när första klockan som fungera på en båt kom
<gollycow> Varför skulle en klocka inte fungera på en båt?
<joakim> nu skulle det väl inte tas bokstavligt det jag sade ;)
<rolfblidborg> för att den blir blöt?
<einand> gollycow: pendelklocka går fel på en båt ;)
<joakim> gollycow: de gick efter solen
<gollycow> Solur låter lite väl stenålder...
<einand> du vet, dom förlitade sig på tyngdkraften på den tiden, och eftersom pendeln blev påverkad när båten svajade
<einand> så gick den fel
<gollycow> Hur löstes det?
<gollycow> Man fick anställa förste sekundräknare.
<gollycow> Och övertimihågkommare.
<einand> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marine_chronometer
<gollycow> Ser mysigt högteknologisk ut.
<einand> det är ibland annat därför man mäter avstånd i tid, över vatten
<gollycow> Knop :S
<einand> det är hastighet
<gollycow> Precis som man mätte hårddiskkapaciteten i gamla datorer i "tjog ord" :D
<einand> ser inte heller poängen med att behålla det systemet
<CasperN> på tal om båtar, hittade för ett tag sedan ett program som sparade ned eniros sjökort till något filformat, men jag har tappat bort programmet på något skrivbord, någon som vet vilket jag tänker på?
<einand> CasperN: finns väl dussintalet sådana perlscript?
<CasperN> eniros sjökort fanns alltså som ett färdigt alternativ i programmet, om det nu är en ledtråd
<einand> själv funderar på jag vem ställde den första klockan som gjordes
<gollycow> "Min datamaskin klarar av att spara flera dussin ord, minsan!"
<gollycow> Sådant skröt de om på forumen (som då bestod av anslagstavlor med lappar på i byn) på den gamla goda tiden.
<einand> :)
<einand> minns min första "egna" hårdisk, på 20MB
<einand> jag fick inte plats med Win 3.1 och Dos och doom på den, utan var tvungen att köra dubbelspace
<gollycow> Dubbelspace?
<gollycow> Fanns mjukvara som "dubblade RAMen" :S
<einand> dåtidens teknik som packade hårdisken
<einand> så man fick nästan dubbla utrymmet
<einand> drivespace bytter det namn till sedan
<einand> eftersom man inte fick dubbla utrymmet
<einand> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DriveSpace
<realubot> stacker?
<gollycow> einand: Tydligen från MS-DOS 6...
<gollycow> DOS 6 är ju ganska "nytt"?
<gollycow> Sista versionen om jag inte minns fel? Eller var det 7?
 * andol har ett svagt minne utav ett program som kallades Stacker...
<einand> är väl 7.X som följer med XP?
<einand> realubot, andol: stämmer var också ett komprimeringsprogram
<gollycow> Tydligen var 8 sista.
<einand> sedan så fick man köra quemm
<einand> för att få mera minne
<realubot> Det minns jag också. quemm.
<einand> minns, när man fick mecka olika system.ini och autoexec.bat script beroende på vilka program man skulle starta
<einand> jag gjorde en grym bootdisk som kunde starta nästan allt ;)
<gollycow> Mars 1992: Microsoft introduces MS-DOS 6.0, including DoubleSpace disk compression.
<gollycow> Fattar inte hur det gick så snabbt...
<Darkfd> autoexec.bat  -  spille spill eller bruke words
<gollycow> Olje-spill.
<rolfblidborg> x_link här idag? Värt att vara uppe eller kan jag gå och lägga mig?
<gollycow> SUUUUUUUUUCK...
<gollycow> Jävla hyenor som länsat allting på ONOFF dagen efter nyheten.
<gollycow> När man kom dit fanns bara dåliga saker kvar.
<gollycow> De är verkligen snabba.
<gollycow> -30% på allting.
<gollycow> Vilket i sammanhanget ändå känns ganska snålt.
<speedxcore> gollycow: håller med
<speedxcore> -30% får väl knappast ner priset på t.ex. kablar och hdds till webbhallens normalnivå ens
<gollycow> Beror i.o.f.s. vad som händer med lagret sedan.
<gollycow> speedxcore: Fraktkostnad + väntetid är värt en hel del.
<gollycow> För mig i alla fall.
<speedxcore> hur menar du?
<gollycow> Om man köper saker "från nätet"...
<gollycow> Då måste man krångla som fan först för att betala.
<speedxcore> jag bor i stockholm
<speedxcore> webhallen har allt i lager
<gollycow> Sedan pröjsa frakt plus vänta.
<speedxcore> bara att åka dit
<gollycow> Jaha. Du menar så...
<gollycow> Aldrig varit där.
<speedxcore> "allt" = väldigt mkt
<speedxcore> oerhört mkt mer än alla kedjorna iaf
<speedxcore> om man gillar datorer
<gollycow> Avskyr datorer. Speciellt konsumentdatorer.
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<gollycow> Öööööööööööh...
<gollycow> SÃ¥... Japan vann i fotboll?
<gollycow> Undrar om Sverige + USA + de andra lät dem vinna?
<spacebug-> gollycow: japp
<gollycow> För att de tycker synd om dem?
<gollycow> P.g.a. olyckan?
<spacebug-> nej för fan
<gollycow> Eller om de bara är extremt inställda på att vinna saker nu?
<rolfblidborg> x-link: Tack!
<spacebug-> fast detta är off topic för kanalen
<gollycow> Och? Vhäm bryyyyyyr sejje lixom.
<x_link> rolfblidborg: =)
<rolfblidborg> Men nu ska jag sova!
<rolfblidborg> God natt! ;)
<Philip5> x_link: woohooo
<x_link> rolfblidborg: God natt =)
<x_link> Philip5: :D
<x_link> Philip5: Läget?
<realubot> x_link: Jag tycker du är lite passiv här i kanalen. Låt gå för en och annan 00:00-dans men annars? Nää.
<Mandrew> jag kan dansa med dig om du lär mig stegen realubot ;)
<Mandrew> men då får det bli med en ballong mellan oss för jag käner dig ju inte :P
 * realubot bjuder upp Mandrew till en vals i natten.
<Mandrew> hehe
<realubot> ;)
<Mandrew> får stampa in takten :P
#ubuntu-se 2012-07-09
<gecko> Ny dag. Nya uppdrag att utföra
<gecko> Ser man på. DigiKam 2.7 är ute
<gecko> Går det att ställa in så man slipper se alla ur och inloggningar i Xchat?
<gecko> Jag hittar ingen sådan inställning nämligen
<Kimmen> vilket OS kör du?
<Kimmen> oj, såg inte vilken kanal jag var i =)
<gecko> Ubuntu 12.04 och 12.10
<Kimmen> http://forum.xchat.org/viewtopic.php?t=678
<Kimmen> ska nog inte vara nån skillnad mellan OS
<gecko> Aha. Tackar
<gecko> Nu är det bara att vänta och se om det funkar
<gecko> Men det tror jag nog att det gör
<gecko> Nä det funkar inte
<gecko> Eller?
<gecko> Det funkar nog bättre sen jag startat om klienten
<gecko> Vad mysko. Sen jag satt irc_conf_mode = 1 och sen startar om Xchat så ändras det till baka till 0
<Kimmen> kanske behöver sparas nånting?
<Kimmen> använder tyvärr inte xchat själv
<gecko> Jodå jag sparar
<gecko> Nu ska jag testa igen
<gecko> Verkligen konstigt. Nu ändrade det tillbaka till 0 igen :(
<Kimmen> =/
<gecko> Nåväl. Tids nog så kommer jag på det
<larsemil> morrn
<Barre> morrn morrn larsemil
<gecko> Hög tid att åka och klippa gräs
<larsemil> Barre: are you connected?
<Screedo> god morgon
<amelia> morrn
<spacebug-> morrn
<coobra> morn
<coobra> fan
<coobra> sovmårgon men har inte ro att sova :(
<larsemil> någons om har en zenbook?
<coobra> så nya saker
<Haffe> Som en fisk.
<gecko> Sådär. Då var gräsmattan klippt. Och min arbetsledande funktion var utmärkt som vanligt.
<gecko> http://www.expressen.se/nyheter/fbi-stanger-av-servrar-efter-natattack/
<Barre> larsemil: I'm connected... are you?
<Barre> i amavis-new behöver jag fylla @local_domains_acl med information från en mysql-tabell, någon som kan styra mig i rätt riktning till hur jag skall gå tillväga?
<larsemil> Barre: ja! fått fiber hem nu?
<Barre> larsemil: ja, men inget ljus ännu, tänkte kolla ikväll om det fungerar...
<Barre> larsemil: hjälp mig med frågan ovan tack ;)
<larsemil> Barre: ska du ha en lista med domäner från en mysqltabell?
<Barre> larsemil: det är korrekt, de lokala domänerna, vilket är de enda domäner jag vill skriva in spam och/eller virus headerna till.
<realubot> God morgon.
<einand> realubot: mörrn
<einand> OS Build Type:             Multiprocessor Free
<einand> vad menar dom, att jag får köra hur många cpu:er jag vill?
<Barre> i vilket sammanhang? (inte för att jag spontant vet vad som menas, mest för att jag är nyfiken)
<K350> comhem
<K350> c
<K350> qqc
<realubot> Vad gör ni?
<einand> Barre: windows licensen
<einand> satt och läste den för skojs skull
<christoffer> har inte windows vissa licenser där man låser till X antal processorer ...fysiska och/eller virtuella
<einand> precis
<einand> ok, läst på lite
<einand> Multiprocessor är att jag har stöd för flera kärnor, och "Free" är tydligens microfostska språk för "inte debug utgåvan" av windows
<christoffer> =)
<einand> "Free" means the production build, as opposed to the development/debug version. Just looked this up myself.
<K350> hm, ser att ffmpeg är ersatt med avconv
<Barre> einand: ahh... jag förstår.. klurigt =)
<realubot> Ni ska inte ha med MS att göra. Det är klart att dom luras.
<K350> man sidorna fick en rejäl ansiktslyftning när man bytte pager till most :D
 * K350 pusar för pagern most
<K350> kör export PAGER=most och kör a en man sida bara :-D
 * K350 most sätter färg på tillvaron
<christoffer> hmm vad har sr.se gjort egentligen
<christoffer> om jag spelar en låt i Firefox via sr.se
<christoffer> i deras spelare
<christoffer> och sedan öppnar valfri sida hos sr.se med antingen Chromium eller Opera
<christoffer> så startar musiken på exakt samma ställe
<realubot> SR harstrulat i Firefox förr. Dom håller på med något skumt på sina sidor.
<christoffer> det måste ju vara flash programmet som sparar till samma cache på hårddiskten oavsett vilken webbläsare jag använder
<christoffer> sådär ...nu kan jag surfa runt på sr.se utan problem
<christoffer> blocka flash i Chromium och använd den för att surfa på hemsidan
<christoffer> och firefox för att spela radioprogram
<christoffer> underbart när det är enkelt
<20WAAUF9C> finns det några nackdelar med most?
<20WAAUF9C> christoffer: det är väl samma flash-cooikes som sätts väl?
<realubot> Det låter mer troligt än att det är samma cache.
<realubot> Det låter ju otroligt klantigt om cache i Fx och Chromium skulle vara samma.
 * K350 Reklamdags: Prova MOST du också!!! (jingel) Most - take me hoooome!
<20WAAUF9C> tyvär deletar ju inte firefox flash cookisar fastän man ställt in att ta bort alla cookies vid avslut.
<realubot> Dessutom borde väl problemet inträffa på youtube, svtplay också i.s.f.?
<K350> realubot: Vad är ämnet?
<realubot> Så jag tror på cookies.
<20WAAUF9C> K350: finns det inget som är sämre med most då?
<realubot> K350: sveriges radios sida strular för christoffer.
<realubot> Kaffe nu!
<20WAAUF9C> sen finns ju less också. "less is more" :-)
<K350> 20WAAUF9C: Inget jag har upptäckt
<K350> 20WAAUF9C: Jovisst är less more..men inte most lol
<K350> 20WAAUF9C: byt till most ochkolla in en man sida så blri duglad
<20WAAUF9C> :-)
<K350> 20WAAUF9C: du kan ju prova tillfälligt i en session export PAGER=most o sedna kör du man whatever
<K350> realubot: på vilket sätt strular den?
<20WAAUF9C> kan med most säg trycka nån annan tangent för att gå ur man-hjälpen så att hjälptexten blir kvar på skärmen?
<K350> 20WAAUF9C: Q = exit
<K350> 20WAAUF9C: eller q
<K350> 20WAAUF9C: du kan även scrolla med piltangenterna - även i sidled
<20WAAUF9C> ibland vill man ju ha kvar hjälptexten på skärmen för att skriva av, men ibland vill man ju få tillbaka vad man hade innan på skärmen
<realubot> K350: Fråga christoffer.
<realubot> K350: Läs från 14:47.
<K350> christoffer: vad har du för strul med sr.se sidan?
<christoffer> K350, om jag startar ett radioprogram
<christoffer> och sedan öppnar en ny flik eller fönster
<christoffer> så spelas musiken från båda flikarna
<christoffer> oavsett om det bara är med Firefox jag öppnar sr.se sidor med eller om jag använder Chromium eller Opera
<christoffer> Jag blev överaskad av att information kunde skickas mellan webbläsarna på det sättet ...men antar att det är flash cache som är gemensam för webbläsarna
<K350> christoffer: jo, men det är en funktion på sidan. Du måste stänga ned det du spelade tidigare. Det har inte medff att göra
<K350> christoffer: sr.se ger dig vissa möjligheter att ställa in spelaren. Har du sett det?
<K350> christoffer: Själv anävder jag inte deras spelare. Jag anväder pod-radion istället.
<christoffer> nej inte sett om det har några mer inställningar än kvalité
<K350> christoffer: Tar du bort alla cookies får du ävne förfråga om vilken player du vil l använda..har jag för mig
<20WAAUF9C> finns det nått hopp om att vi kan klara oss helt utan flash player pluginen i framtiden? alltså ha säg gnash eller nått inbyggt i webläsaren istället?
<christoffer> mjo
<christoffer> kommer rätt mycket "HTML5"
<christoffer> Adobe har till och med övergivit Flash för mobiler och sagt att de fokuserar på HTML5 för framtiden
<20WAAUF9C> jo fast det är förstås alltid massa gamla websidor man vill använde också
<christoffer> nja
<christoffer> tror inte det blir något stort problem
<christoffer> jag känner inte till någon "måste ha" sida som använder flash...iaf inte för min del
<K350> christoffer: SR har ju jättemycket bra podradio. Varför inte använda det istället ?:-)
<christoffer> ladda ned Mp3?
<christoffer> det är det jag gör
<christoffer> men tänkte bara lyssna medans jag var där =)
<christoffer> ska iväg till Turkiet nästa vecka och tänkte dra med mig alla Sommar i P1 som har varit hittils
<K350> christoffer: sommar i p1 har ju rss feed. Där kan du dra hem mp3 filerna. Även de sm körs när du är utomlands :-)
 * realubot kollar in sommar i P1.
<christoffer> mjo
<K350> realubot: Fast i år var det inga roliga sommarvärdar i sommar i P1 :-(
<realubot> Det är ju bara massa ointressanta personer som har sommarpratar så här långt.
<christoffer> jag har bara hört Anja Pärson ...tyckte det var ett bra program
<christoffer> själv tycker jag det finns ganska många intressanta
<realubot> Lars Lerin skulle jag kunna tänka mig att lyssna på.
<christoffer> dock beror det ju sedan i slutändan vad de pratar om ...om det blir intressant eller ej
<realubot> Det är helt otroligt vad ointressanta människor sr har skrapat ihop. Ser ni realubot någonstans i listan?
<christoffer> bara första veckan som har varit så ska det bli intressant att lyssna på Christina Lampe-Önnerud, John Guidetti, Trita Parsi.
<realubot> christoffer: Och HUR dom pratar.
<christoffer> mjoj
<christoffer> mjo =)
<christoffer> Petter Stordalen kan vara intressant också
<christoffer> sändes i förrgår
<christoffer> var ett bra tv program om honom för ett tag sedan
<realubot> Ja, det vet jag faktiskt inte vem det är. Jag antog att han inte var intressant eftersom jag aldrig hört talas om just honom.
<realubot> christoffer: Det är med sommarvärdar som dokumentärfilmer att fraställningen är halva behållningen.
<christoffer> mm
<realubot> En välgjord dokumentärfilm behöver inte handla om något speciellt för att vara bra.
<realubot> *framställningen
<christoffer> jo, fråga min sambo...hon säger att jag kan bli intresserad av vad som helst på TV
<christoffer> men det stämmer inte riktigt
<christoffer> =)
<realubot> Lars LErin är sjukt duktig på akvarellmålning: https://www.google.com/search?q=Lars+Lerin&oe=utf-8&client=ubuntu&channel=fs&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1920&bih=976&sei=19r6T8KpCIn04QSO2Zz4Bg
<realubot> Philip5: Där är du ju.
<Philip5> ja här är jag
<realubot> Philip5: Just det.
<realubot> Det är ju det jag säger.
<realubot> Philip5: Tror du att jag vill dig någonting då?
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> inget viktigt iaf ;)
<xerxes> tja har en fråga kring Mysql
<xerxes> problemet är att jag inte kan logga in o bli root i mitt shell, får nämligen detta när jag kör mysql -U root -p och sedan skriver rätt PW
<xerxes> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<xerxes> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)'
<christoffer> litet "u"?
<xerxes> vart kan man definera om rooten har tillgång till localhost ?
<xerxes> christoffer: har provat samma sak
<xerxes> christoffer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1985847
<coffe> xerxes,  all den hanteringen ligger i mysql själv .
<christoffer> är det en mysql server du kör lokalt på din dator eller är den live på något sätt?
<christoffer> eller om jag omformulerar mig...
<xerxes> christoffer: well, den är på min server
<coffe> sedan ska de vara lilla u
<christoffer> har du möjlighet att stänga av den
<xerxes> christoffer: ja det har jag
<xerxes> men jag har provat skip grants
<xerxes> och sen bytt PW osv
<xerxes> resetat de dvs
<xerxes> men den vägrar när den är igång att jag ska logga in som root användaren
<christoffer> har du testat att reseta till typ "test" som lösenord
<christoffer> så du inte har massor med konstiga tecken i lösenordet
<xerxes> christoffer: nej bara en siffra
<christoffer> får lösenord äns börja på en siffra?
<xerxes> christoffer: de börjar inte på det ... har en siffra mitt i
<christoffer> jaha du tänkte så
<christoffer> kommit ihåg att köra "flush privileges"?
<xerxes> ja
<xerxes> christoffer: kolla denna
<xerxes> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1985847
<xerxes> ctrl +f Buckethead
<xerxes> hans 3e post
<xerxes> där han gör steg för steg, gjort samma sak
<coffe> xerxes,  du har inte lekt med din hostfil ?
<xerxes> coffe: nej har haft en server flytt
<xerxes> och nu när jag ska lägga in phpmyadmin måste jag ha root pw't
<xerxes> men jag vet inte va mupparna på ipeer gjort..
<xerxes> så jag måste bryta mig in på ngt vänster o få tillgång till mysql för att kunna köra mysql -u root -p
<xerxes> sen pw't
<xerxes> men hur jag än gör får jag bara att root inte har tillgång till localhost med lösenord yes
<coffe> har du följt hans guide ?
<xerxes> coffe: gjorde precis som buckethead gjorde
<xerxes> steg för steg med skip grants och networking
<xerxes> jag tror snarare att jag måste se till att root har tillgång till localhost
<xerxes> är inte pw som är fel
<coffe> nej, det är inte så de fiungerar
<coffe> men kolla för säkerhets skull. att du har  localhost i din hostfil
<xerxes> 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost
<christoffer> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html#resetting-permissions-unix
<xerxes> ser väl schysst ut ?
<christoffer> den använde jag
<christoffer> när jag hade motsvarande problem
<coffe> xerxes,  ja
<christoffer> men kan inte komma på något mer som kan vara fel
<christoffer> jag har svårt att tro att root inte får logga in via localhost
<coffe> har du synkat klockan ?
<xerxes> <date
<xerxes> Mon Jul  9 15:50:24 CEST 2012
<coffe> har du testat logga in som root utan lösenord
<xerxes> ja
<xerxes> samma där
<xerxes> skillnaen är bara user root@localhost acces denied using password NO
<coffe> hur startade du mysql nu ?
<xerxes> /etc/init.d/mysql start ?
<coffe> om du testar hans 3 första steg..
<xerxes> aa tat lungt
<xerxes> det funkar ju såklart
<xerxes> men grejjen är att de uppstår fel sen när jag stoppar mysql sen startar de normalt
<xerxes> då ska jag ju kunna logga in med angivet pw för root usern ?
<coffe> man kan du komma in så.. kan vi kolla vilka anv du har ..
<xerxes> coffe: ok en sek
<coffe> går även göra en cat på user.MYD för se
<xerxes> aa
<xerxes> är inne nu
<coffe> jag har på en helt ny install 6 olika anv .
<christoffer> use mysql;
<christoffer> select user, password, host from user;
<christoffer> brukar jag använda ...finns det enklare varianter?
<xerxes> ok christoffer jag skriver som du nu
<coffe> select * from user :
<christoffer> är så många kolumner där
<christoffer> så vill inte ha allt
<xerxes> ok finns en admin användare
<xerxes> men ingen root som jag kan se...
<christoffer> då är det där problemet är
<coffe> förklarar ju vaför
<xerxes> hur lägger jag till rooten då
<xerxes> ffs :S
<christoffer> grant all on *.* to 'root'@'localhost' identified by 'password';
<coffe> lägg även in för maskiners namn med.
<coffe> och 127.0.0.1
<xerxes> fan..
<christoffer> mjo kan behövas
<xerxes> mysql> grant all on *.* to 'root'@'localhost' identified by 'cas4Vohje';
<xerxes> ERROR 1290 (HY000): The MySQL server is running with the --skip-grant-tables option so it cannot execute this statement
<xerxes> wops
<xerxes> xD
<christoffer> :P
<xerxes> men fan.. skip grant är bara read only
<coffe> har du flushat ?
<coffe> sätt ett lösenord på admin .. starta sedan normalt och med admin kontot skapa ett root konto
<xerxes> ok ok häng kvar
<christoffer> update mysql.user SET Password=PASSWORD('password') WHERE user='root';
<christoffer> verkar fungera
<christoffer> och kom ihåg
<christoffer> flush privileges;
<christoffer> glömt det så många gånger
<christoffer> men men tillslut kommer man ihåg det
<coffe> christoffer,  verkar glömma ditt mysql lösenord ofta :P
<xerxes> ok sådär
<coffe> jag skulle tipsa om mysql workbench   och inte anv phpmyadmin
<xerxes> tusen tack grabbar
<xerxes> coffe: tusen tack :)
<xerxes> christoffer: tusen tack
<christoffer> varsågod xerxes
<coffe> kul dock . att mitt namn oxå är christoffer
<xerxes> :) hehe
<christoffer> coffe, glömma ibland ...men sitter ofta med webutveckling
<christoffer> då blir det ny databas, nya tabeller och nya användare
<christoffer> till varje projekt
<coffe> abtraktera db user lvl , så under utv har man sina egna users och i drift  , drift usern
<coffe> önskar jag kunde rödmössa
<christoffer> mjo är väl egentligen enklast så
<coffe> KISS metoden är bra
<christoffer> Nu kan vi ha Mars som bakgrundsbild
<christoffer> http://photojournal.jpl.nasa.gov/catalog/PIA15689
<coffe> någon hår som jobbat med yubikey eller kort för säkra web inloggningar ?
<christoffer> nej, tyvärr
<Philip5> kena mr HakanS
<einand> är avcon nått bra då?
<Philip5> einand: ska inte du passa på att bidra lite till open sourcevärlden inom fotoprogram?
<Philip5> einand: jag tänkte foto lite med två av mina objektiv som inte lensfun stödjer för att ta fram data för autokorrigering av objektiven så korigering av distorsion, CA, vignettering förs
<Philip5> einand: du har säkert också något objektiv som de saknar i sin databas som du kan bidra med data för :)
<einand> Philip5: tyvär, båda min objektiv finns med :(
<Philip5> lyx
<Philip5> finns med i digikam?
<einand> kör inte digikam så vet inte
<Philip5> lightroom och liknande program får ju sina data från tillverkarna. de borde sammarbeta lite mer med open source också
<einand> dock så kör jag kit objektivet, så det finns garanterat
<Philip5> jo mina finns med i både lightroom och aftershot
<einand> Nikor lägger iaf upp värderna på sin developer websida
<Philip5> men inte för open source programmen
<einand> hur dom andra tillverkarna gör vet jag inte
<Philip5> inte samma värden
<einand> iaf dom som adobe använder sig av
<Philip5> tror jag inte
<einand> Isf ljuger pressreleasen jag fick för någon vecka sedan
<einand> men oavsätt, tycker jag att det borde vara mer lättillgängligt än att man måste regga sig och mecka runt en massa
<Philip5> de du tänker på är väl bara mätdata över hur skarpa de är etc MTF-värden och sånt?
<einand> nä, dom la upp korrigeringsdata, och adboe skicka en pressrlease att dom hade en uppdatering basserat på detta
<einand> men krävs typ två miljoner klick för att komam åt dom
<Philip5> hmm, möjligt men jag är tveksam till att nikon lägger ut den typen av värden. men att adobe får dem tror jag säkert
<einand> Nikon har ju blivit riktigt snälla, släppte ju även fullständig specifikation på sitt raw format för några månader sedan
<einand> men håller med, skall inte krävas två miljoner klick, medlemskap och msassor av letande och tur
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> det är en del pill att ta fram sådan data själv
<einand> objektivtillverkarna har väl knappast något att vinna på att hålla det hemmligt, snarare tvärtom, en bredare kundatabas
<Philip5> precis
<Philip5> de har ju patent på hårdvaran och den är ju inte så lätt att bara kopiera
<einand> precis
<Philip5> kanske lite skillnad när det kommer till firmware
<einand> även om det är en annan diskution, så är det löjligt att inte släppa detaljer på hur man använder dom på bästa sätt
<Philip5> ja
<einand> fast å andra sidan vet man inte om adobe betalar för uppgifterna
<Philip5> så kan det vara
<einand> visst, löjligt ändå eftersom dom garanterat får flera köpare
<einand> men jaja, världen är konstig
<einand> Philip5: föresten vara på konfirmation häromdagen, så roligt när man ser gamla gubbar köpa sig d800 eller canon d5 och inte vet hur man använder dom
<Philip5> einand: tänkte du på det här? http://www.nikonimglib.com/dcdata/index.html
<Philip5> den datan är ju inte heller i något öppet format
<Philip5> ja det är kul
<einand> nä, tänkte på som ligger på deras egna domän
<einand> skall av bussen snart, skall se om jag hittar det om 20min
<Philip5> ok, ska iväg nu en sväng men tillbaka senare
<Philip5> vore kul om det fanns för då kanske man kan peka på dem åt utvecklaren av lensfun så man får mer stöd för nikon objektiv i open sourceprogrammen
<realubot> einand: Skaffa körkort. Skaffa bil. Så som du är ute och far.
<einand> Philip5: vet faktist inte, hidddade ett ställe när jag vela runt med en zip fil med en massa ini filer om alla nikons objektiv, men nu verkar dom inte ta mitt lösenord längre :(
<einand> realubot: varför då?
<einand> realubot: visst tar ca 20% lägtre tid med buss, men samtidigt kan jag arbeta utan problem så vinsten blir större ändå
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<swecarp> gecko:  saken har anlänt
<realubot> einand: GÃ¥r det inte att arbeta utan problem om du har bil?
<realubot> Det var ett konstigt arbete ...
<realubot> Varför måste jag bygla CD-brännaren som jag ansluter till min nya USB till IDE-adapter som Slave för att Linux eller Windows ska hantera brännaren?
<realubot> Varför nobbas enheten om den står som Master även om jag inte har någon Master inkopplad i datorn innan?
<realubot> Svara då!
<Ezim> hej alla glada
<realubot> Jag är inte glad.
<realubot> Jag är sur för att kanalen inte kan svara på en enkel fråga ...
<spacebug-> hej Ezim
<spacebug-> Hej Ezim (tm) :)
<spacebug-> ska börja trycka upp tshirts med det på
<Ezim> spacebug-: :) tjenis.
<Ezim> realubot: vad har hänt?
<realubot> Ezim: Jag försöker få min nya USB-till-IDE-adapter att fungera i Linux/Windows och av någon konstig anledning så måste jag bygla CD/DVD i daptern som Slave för att den ska fungera. Jag undrar varför den måste vara Slav när jag inte har någon Master?
<Ezim> realubot: sorry ingen aning.
<Haffe> swecarp: Hur länge ska sådan där liquisole torka?
<Ezim> Philip5: tjenis.
<swecarp> Ezim:  godkväll
<swecarp> Haffe:  tror det är 12 timmar är segt och rörligt
<Ezim> swecarp: tjenis vännen.
<Ezim> hur är allt
<swecarp> Ezim:  här är allt bra
<Ezim> swecarp: som vanligt med andra ord.
<Philip5> kena swecarp & Ezim
<realubot> Har gecko fastnat under åkgräsklipparen eller var håller han hus?
<Philip5> Ezim: har du digikam 2.7 installerat på din burk?
<Ezim> Philip5: jag har ej testat digikam 2.7. ej orkat.
<Philip5> inte ens installerat?
<swecarp> realubot:  han siter nog på balkongen och dricker öl
<Ezim> Philip5: nee faktiskt. har ej haft ork.
<Philip5> pfff
<Ezim> Philip5: :) hade matkoma hela dagen igår.
<Philip5> ojdå
<Ezim> Philip5: jag skulle kunna bygga den på nolltid, den finns redan för mageia cauldron. dock orkar jag inte bry mig. då digikam 2.60 gör ett bra jobb och jag är ingen poweruser av digikam.
<Ezim> Philip5: kan du säga vad som finns i 2.70 som är värd att jag ska porta den till mageia 2 redan nu till mig själv?
<Ezim> :) om inte. så väntar jag hellre.
<Ezim> Philip5: :) ubuntu.se verkar jävlas med mig. jag jämförde mageia och kubuntu. blev inte så populärt.
<Ezim> swecarp: :) du som kört kubuntu och nu kör mageia. vad är för/nackdelen med respektive?
<swecarp> fördelen med Mageia är att alla program är vältestade innan jag kan köra dom det enda som krånglar är buggarna som finns uppströms
<swecarp> det är även tråkigt stabilt
<swecarp> http://i.imgur.com/51oPY.jpg
<Barre> larsemil: wtf.... måste vänta på en "manuell åtgärd" för att kicka igång accessen.. 2012!!??! en manuell åtgärd!! mysko...
<Ezim> swecarp: :) undrar om Philip5 läser ditt svar.
<Ezim> swecarp: haha grym bild.
<swecarp> Ezim:  jag såg runes kommentarer rena nojset
<Ezim> swecarp: jepp. mitt senaste svar kunde jag ej lägga upp på deras forum.
<Ezim> så jag fick pm honom
<Ezim> men hans svar var även den barnslig
<swecarp> en fördel med mageia är att vid avinstalation så tar den bort alla beroende utan att krasha systemet
<Ezim> swecarp: jag vant med med hans (runes) svar.
<swecarp> Ezim: den goaste kommentarer var ju om du behöver hjälp med kubuntu finns forumet
<swecarp> jag tror att du klara det mest själv
<Ezim> swecarp: :) jag tror han inte kan hjälpa mig med kubuntu, då utvecklarna inte ens kan det. sedan att han försöker högmod-attityden mot mig köper jag inte. han må kört linux mycket längre än mig, men jag har nog på den korta tiden gått om honom och många med honom.
<Ezim> skryt eller inte. fakta är fakta.
<Philip5> x_link: törs du visa dig här nu när du varit så dålig på att hålla din midnattstradition igång?!?!? ;)
<Haffe> Kan någon förklara varför silverlight fungerar så illa?
<Philip5> har inte MS lagt ner silverlight för åtminstonde linux?
<Ezim> Philip5: visste inte att ms hade hand om silverlight för linux. moonlight ligger väl mono gubbarna hos suse bakom.
<Haffe> Mjukvaran till min Harmony® 200 fungerar inte ens bra i windows.
<Barre> heheh... dommare  i UK säger att samsung inte bryter mot Apple's patent med motiveringen att samsungs design är inte lika cool. http://www.theverge.com/2012/7/9/3146434/uk-galaxy-tab-ipad-infringement-ruling
<Ezim> nee vi syns gott folk... nu ska jag röra på mig igen
<X-Sleepy-X> Hej! Jag har en server som har quota och quotatool aktiverat. Kan jag då få upp en varning för användare som ansluter med SFTP via t.ex. FileZilla som meddelar användaren hur mycket utrymme denne har kvar eller om de börjar närma sig gränsen. Jag vill alltså kringå att det ska skickas varning via e-post.
 * X-Sleepy-X nynnar
<Screedo> godkväll.
<Screedo> Använder ni något antivirus program för ubuntu?
<Screedo> isåfall vilket kan ni rekommendera?
<X-Sleepy-X> Screedo: Min personliga åsikt är att det inte behövs så länge man inte skickar filer till Windows datorer som man vill skydda men då brukar ju ändå de manskinerna redan ha något anti-virus program. Har för mig att avast finns till Ubuntu men vet inte om det är bra eller så. Har för mig att AVG inte kan lägga i karantän.
<X-Sleepy-X> Screedo: Finns jättemånga artiklar om du googlar på det.
<Screedo> ok, tackar, skall googla lite, har linux och windows maskiner i nätverket
<Screedo> men som du nämnde så har man redan antivirus på win maskinerna
<X-Sleepy-X> Screedo: fast det beror ju kanske också på hur du flyttar eventuella infekterade filer till windows maskinerna...
<X-Sleepy-X> Screedo: clam av eller vad det heter finns ju också
<X-Sleepy-X> tror det finns i förrådet
<Barre> X-Sleepy-X: kommandot warnquota skickar email till användarna eller till "grupp admins" om du specat detta och det är en gruppquota som är på väg eller har brytits
<spacebug-> einand: provade en debian-xbmc-iso nu och den spelar 1080-filmer perfekt ;)
<X-Sleepy-X> Barre: Ja, men då måste jag väl ha en mailserver? Jag vill hitta ett sätt att generera den varningen som antingen en motd för sftp eller att det skrivs till en fil i användarens kontomapp
<Barre> X-Sleepy-X: sorry... har en liten släng av dyslexi och läste din fråga fel :)
<X-Sleepy-X> Barre: Ingen fara. Kanske borde lära mig att använda mailserver i vilket fall som helst.
<X-Sleepy-X> :)
<einand> spacebug-: najs, länk till den?
<einand> oj, tur jag inte tar några rpivaa bilder, glömt byta sd kort så den ladda upp bilderna jag tog idag med
<realubot> Screedo: Inget.
<realubot> Screedo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus/
<Ezim> einand: har du läst om nya xorg server? http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTEzNjE
<Ezim> bör tilltala dig
<realubot> "
<realubot> Efter det att 16-åriga norskan Maiken Fredriksen Iversen ringt och klagat hos Telenor, skickade mottagaren på telekomjättens kundtjänst ett sms där han bad henne brinna i helvetet.
<realubot> "
<realubot> Hahaha
<realubot> Löneförhöjning, säger jag.
<Ezim> realubot: :) borde köra det på forumet.
<einand> Ezim: cool
<spacebug-> einand: vänta lite
<K350> Själv ska jag snart byta isp och be min nuvarande dra dit pepparn växer. Ett samtal jag ser fram emot :-)
<Ezim> einand: jepp. kommer nog underlätta för dig. trevligt att mycket görs med kärnan och xserver.
<Ezim> K350: kunde inte svara dig senast angående redhack. eftersom jag inte är hackare har jag ingen :) aning om allt du skrev.
<einand> Ezim: börjar hända mycket faktiskt, var så nöjd med Gentoo sist så enda jag sakna var vettig photredigering
<spacebug-> einand: http://rpi-developers.com/frs/download.php/file/17
<Ezim> einand: låter bra. hur går det med programmet du arbetar med?
<einand> Ezim: jodå, men det är ett enkelt program, för lättare grejer
<Ezim> spacebug-: :) vad görs? (skippar hej :P)
<K350> Ezim: äh..bosver..hm..saknar s med krumelur under.....
<Ezim> K350: :) okej. dom lyckats skapa hel del rubriker dock.
<K350> Ezim: Ja tydligen, såg det på google
<Ezim> K350: :).
<Ezim> K350: vilken linux dist kör du?
<K350> Ezim: Uhm, Kubuntu 12.04. Du då?
<Ezim> K350: Mageia 2 (KDE).
<K350> Ezim: Ska nog gå över till LXDE och Lubuntu vid nästa installation tror jag
<K350> Ezim: Ah, den har jag faktiskt aldrig hört talats om
<Ezim> K350: Lubuntu är bra och minimalistisk.
<Ezim> K350: ej, så känd som Ubuntu och de som är Ubuntu baserad.
<K350> Ezim: precis. eg behöver jag bara x för webläsaren och video/bilder
<K350> Ezim: ALLT annat gör jag i terminalen :-D
<Ezim> K350: :) en riktig nörds kommentar.
<K350> Ezim: lol...ska ta och googla lite på den dist du kör....
<Ezim> :) gör så
<K350> Ezim: btw..ibm kayboldu mi?
<Ezim> K350: ingen aning vem det är.
<spacebug-> Ezim: kom precis hem..har strögat lite. Nu vet jag inte vad jag ska göra.. kanske kolla lite Breaking Bad eller så ska jag ge mig på att se om jag kan få accelererad grafik i X på raspberryn
<K350> Ezim: Han med open-ssh problemet
<spacebug-> du då Ezim ?
<Ezim> spacebug-: hmm du gillar verkligen breaking bad. kanske bör ta titt på den serien någon ggr.
<Ezim> spacebug-: läser lite kvällsnyheter.
<spacebug-> ah ok
<Ezim> K350: :) tror jag hade honom på ignore.
<K350> Ezim: lol..det är du nog inte ensam om här...
<Ezim> K350: :) är nog så. du hjälpte honom hel del misstänker jag.
<realubot> spacebug-: Så du har köpt en RPi?
<spacebug-> realubot: nej en vän köpte två och jag har fått låna en. Jag har dock anmält intresse att köpa en från rs-online när de får in igen
<K350> Ezim: oh ja. Efter allt vad jag och realubot gjort för att hjälpa honom förväntar jag mig ett stortk tjock moln i himlen
<spacebug-> grymt kul att leka med. Tänkte kanske bytat ut min server mot en sån. Mindre plats, drar mindre ström m.m
<Ezim> K350: haha inte regnmoln hoppas jag :).
<realubot> spacebug-: Ok. Är den något att ha då?
<K350> Ezim: Hm, det kan vara ett alternativ. Då ska jag segla ovanför hans huvud för evigt lol
<spacebug-> realubot: ja för skråen. Den spelar ju full-hd och sånt och den funkar bra som lite webserver / mm
<realubot> K350: Snälla ta bort alla filer du har lagt på mitt skrivbord snälla ta bort grejen du installerade istället för dropbox snälla ta bort allt!
<Ezim> K350: :) kanske du ska. fick ni ordning på hans problem?
<realubot> K350: Jag saknar ibm. :)
<realubot> Ezim: Haha. Det går inte att få ordning på hans problem.
<K350> realubot: lmfao!
<K350> realubot: Jo, ibm var enerverande till tusen..fast rätt kul på något vis
<Ezim> realubot: haha vad var hans probs?
<realubot> Det är evighetsproblem. Det spelr ingen roll om det så bara är rm -r som ska köras så tar det flera dagar att lösa problemet.
<K350> Ezim: precis som realubot säger. Killen vill ju inte ens lära sig. Han vill bara att vi ska visa honom vilken trolleri-knapp han ska klicka på så att allt löser sig
<Ezim> K350: haha. tyvärr finns en hel del sådana även på forumet.
<Ezim> de vill inte ens söka på forumet innan de ber om hjälp
<realubot> Jag är imponerad över ibms tålamod. Han kom ju hit i flera veckor och frågade om openssh-server.
<realubot> Det tålamodet i kombination med självstudier hade gjort honom till ett riktigt proffs.
<Ezim> :) jag tycker det är intressant att det kommer flera operativsystem för smartphone. flesta verkar vara linux baserade.
<Ezim> realubot: tänk om han är en skojare som bara ville ödsla sin tid och inte hade något bättre för sig?
<realubot> Ezim: Det är inte omöjligt.
<realubot> Ezim: Men han var lite för envis för det, tycker jag. Han höll ju på i veckor.
<Ezim> realubot: det var därför jag satte honom på ignore.
<Ezim> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.457848/mozillas-firefox-os-ar-battre-an-android
<K350> realubot: Undrar just vart han tog vägen..var ju ett tag sedan
<Ezim> meego verkar också vara tillbaks, likt mandriva :).
<realubot> K350: Han kanske blev ledsen för att alla var så hårda mot honom.
<realubot> Eller så dyker han upp med nya frågor vilken dag som helst.
<spacebug-> realubot / einand http://spacebug.se/filer/rpi_1080.mp4
<K350> realubot: nja..han verkar ju vara osårbar
<realubot> "Mozilla har nu officiellt presenterat Firefox OS. Ett Linuxbaserat operativsystem för smartphones som tidigare var känt som Boot to Gecko och bygger på webbläsaren Firefox.
<realubot> "
<realubot> Boot to gecko?
<K350> realubot: han gav nog upp med ubuntu. Han körde ju windows som dualbot..
<Ezim> spacebug-: kollar från r-pajen?
<realubot> K350: Ja, kanske det.
<spacebug-> Ezim: ja
<Ezim> spacebug-: coolt. såg det nyss.
<K350> realubot: Firefox OS låter som Google OS, låter som Big brother watch you OS
<spacebug-> ljudet va lite låg volym på ut bara. Höjde man fick man bara med mer bakgrundbrus. Har dock inte kollat mer på det
<realubot> "E-postprogrammet Thunderbird kommer inte att fortsätta att utvecklas. Det meddelar en av Mozillas chefer i ett internt mejl till de anställda.
<K350> spacebug-: ljudet? Aaah, vill du ha ett bra program för audio? :-) --> moc <--
<realubot> "
<realubot> Vad händer med Thunderbird i Ubuntu då?
<spacebug-> Ezim: där spelar jag en 1080p-AC3-5.1-film från min USB-sticka. Själva xbmc-ison är en snubbe som snabbt satt ihop från en debianiso och han har inte kollat mycket mer på det pga studier ;)
<K350> spacebug-: Thunderbird? Fnys..vi kör väl alla med mutt? :-D
<spacebug-> K350: det va första ljudet ut alls från rpi:n hehe
<K350> spacebug-: vad är rpi?
<K350> Ezim: brukar du läsa man sidorna?
<Ezim> realubot: inga probs och dom har fel. thunderbird kommer underhållas. dock kommer man inrikta sig på säkerhetsuppdateringar och buggfixar. nya fet. är inte tänkt introduceras från dem. dock är det fritt fram för community. personligen tycker jag det är toppennyhet. en email-klient ska inte uppdateras varje 6 vecka.
<spacebug-> K350: Raspberry PI. http://www.raspberrypi.org/
<Ezim> K350: ibland använder jag, man sidorna.
<Ezim> spacebug-: låter nice. studier nu under sommaren?
<spacebug-> Ezim: http://www.raspberrypi.org/faqs liten kul dator för ca 300 kr
<spacebug-> Ezim: nä alltså jag vet inte när han skrev den readme-filen hehe
<Ezim> spacebug-: nice nice.
<K350> Ezim: prova att byta pager till most så kommer man sidorna se mycket trevligare och mer lättöverskådliga ut :-)
<realubot> spacebug-: Pluggar du?
<einand> spacebug-: jag tänkte förstås mer till distron
<spacebug-> realubot: nej nej inte jag, men han som satte ihop debian-xbmc-iso:n jag körde
<realubot> Man undrar ju vilka nya funktioner som epostprogrammen har fått dom senastr 5 åren.
<spacebug-> einand: men den fick du förut va?
<einand> spacebug-: jag var nog offlien då
<realubot> Det känns inte som om epostprogram utvecklas så mycket sett till funktionalitet.
<spacebug-> 23:47 < spacebug-> einand: http://rpi-developers.com/frs/download.php/file/17
<arand> realubot: Finns någon källa till detta?
<Ezim> K350: ska testa.
<einand> spacebug-: gösses vad stor den är
<Ezim> realubot: thunderbird hel del. därför tycker jag det räcker.
<spacebug-> einand: den blir större haha
<spacebug-> blir nog ca 1.9 GB uppackad
<einand> urk
<K350> einand: Vilken mail-klient anväder du?
<K350> spacebug-: Går det förresten att räkna ut hur stor en fil blir innan man packar upp den?
<einand> K350: använder gmail och en egegjord
<K350> einand: Har du gjort en egne mail-klient? :-)
<spacebug-> K350: det är en zipfil, jag vet inte om de innehåller den infon. Gör de säkert
<spacebug-> nu ska jag se ett avsnitt av breaking bad
<einand> K350: det är ju aslätt
<K350> spacebug-: Hm, det enda jag sett är att man kan kolla vad som finns i en packad fil i mc utan att packa upp den
<K350> einand: ingen aning. Har bara gjort klienter för att skicka mail. Vilket ju är lätt..men att ta emot..ingen aning..aldrig prövat
<einand> K350: precis lika lätt
<einand> dock har jag inte meckat med krypteat
<K350> einand: inte jag heller..well utom  med base64 för bifogade filer då..om nu det kan kallas kryptering...
<einand> base64 finns det ju libb för i alla programmeringspråk, om inte annars så är det aslätt att skriva själv
<K350> einand: jepp. Finns säkert moduler för pgp och annat också skulle jag tro..har inte kollat/prövat heller
<einand> pgp är också skitlätt, därför jag  gjorde en egen för att få det bättre intregretat
<einand> min idea är/var när jag böra att göra en opensoruce look alike av gmail
<einand> med stöd för gpg
<K350> einand: För webben?
<einand> japp
<einand> gör numera uteslutande all min gui i webläsaren
<einand> spacebug-: har du testat om den kan boota från usbminne?
<K350> einand: Ah, jag har bara gjort sendmail klienter i vb6 lol..på 90-talet..finns nog fortfarande att ladda hem på neworder.box.sk skulle jag tro haha..men inget seriöst..och inget i linux..utom möjligne ngt enkelt perlscript..
<einand> K350: alltså pop och smtp är skitlätta protokoll
<einand> K350: kan du nått om socketsprogrammering så går det inte misslycaks typ
<K350> einand: ja, smtp kör vi ju via telnet..kul med osäkra servrar ..på dne gamal onda tiden lol
<einand> japp
<einand> det var skit skoj, när mn skrämde kopmisar att dom fick e-mail från polisen m.m.
<K350> einand: lol precis..det va rju också lättare att mail bomba på dne tiden
<einand> jo
<K350> einand:  Gjorde en massa bus program med winsock på dne tiden..för ICQ mest och en dle annat..kul
<realubot> arand: Källa till vad?
<realubot> arand: https://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.457860/mozilla-stoppar-utvecklingen-av-thunderbird
<realubot> arand: Eller vad menar du?
<einand> K350: ICQ var asballt, för det fungera hur buggit som helst i början, du kunde ju ta mot alla ica medelande från alla på samma lan
<arand> Jo, den
<K350> einand: precis. det gick även att ändra folks info på ICQ
<arand> Jahopp, tur att man kör evolution då.
<einand> K350: fanns en massa skoj
<einand> K350: därför jag brukar skjuta folk som inte använder kryptering nu förtiden
<K350> einand: Gjorde en ICQ brute-forcer..det var ju löjligt enkelt allt på dne tiden..saker o ting har ändrtts en del
<K350> einand: lol..kan tro det ja :-D
<einand> K350: tro mig, är inte alltid mycket svårare idag heller
<realubot> Ezim: Vad har du gjort för program som använder webbläsaren som GUI då?
<realubot> einand: Det var till dig.
<einand> realubot: allt jag gör använder det
<K350> einand: Möjligt. Jag har inte hållit på med den där typen av verksamhet på väldig tlänge nu
<einand> K350: inte jag heller, frivilligt, men ibland måste man reversa nått, och då händer det att man skrattar åt hur korkat folk gör saker änn idag.
<realubot> einand: Och vad har du gjort då?
<Ezim> realubot: har jag gjort ett program? när skede det? :)
<einand> realubot: lite allt möjligt, gör det jag har behov av för tillfället
<K350> einand: Förstrå vad du menar. Jag kollar ibland saker av gammal o-vana..men går - till skillnad från förr - inte vidare så att säga....
<einand> K350: nä, många av dom stora är väl hyffsad duktiga
<realubot> einand: Privata saker? Inget kommersiellt?
<einand> realubot: nja, beror på gör till mig själv eller på updrag
<K350> einand: jo. Men det finns en dle annat man ser som läcker som såll
<einand> är av sådan gammal vana som jag hatar moderna funktioner som uPnP m.m.
<K350> einand: ...börjar glida in på gråzone ämne nu....lol
<einand> K350: datorsäkerhet är väl tillåtet i kanalen?
<K350> einand: Hm..det har du rätt i...jag tänker mer på - förhoppningsvis preskriberade - gamla göranden och låtanden
<einand> hum.. just det
<einand> allt jag snackar om är ju självklart enbart utfört på min egna dator, inget som skett mot någon myndighet eller skatteverket
<einand> K350: både SPAR och telia läcker som gammalt såll
<einand> K350: jag ringde telia och berättade att jag hade tillgång till alla deras fakturor ink fullständig samtal specifikationer på alla nummer.
<einand> fick snacka med nötter efter nötter, och ingen förstod vad jag menade
<K350> einand: Förvånar mig inte. Min nuvarande isp läcker också. Jag kanlista varande ip i hela fastigheten. Vilket deras routr är tänkt att förhindra mig från
<einand> K350: japp, inkompetens går genom alla led
<K350> einand: Många fokuserar på nya grejjer men glömmer gamla. En relativt stor svensk websida tillåter dig att registrera hur många konton du vill utna verifikation. Du kan dessutom göra hur många inloggningsförsök som helst. med lite socket lajbans gör man  ju lätt sylt av den sidan
<K350> einand: inkompetens och ignorans
<einand> K350: japp, tex sony hacket (playstation) dom var varande flera månader innan, i stället för att fixa hålet så stämde dom personen som varnade dom
<einand> sedan blev dom hackade på riktigt
<K350> einand: Det är så typiskt.
<K350> einand: Var o vartannat hack som presnteras på t.ex flashback är löjliga sql injections. Sedan ger pressen intryck av att det är ngn jäkla superhacker..
<einand> K350: japp
<einand> jag skrev om mitt telia hack där, när jag var ung och dum
<einand> men ingen brydde sig
<K350> einand: Det är skillnadneockså. Förr var det kul att leka med socketprogrammering..nu tankar ungarna hem ett sql injection tool ..de är mer vandaler än nyfikna på hur sake rfunkar och hur man kan göra
<einand> det är väl lite högre kvalitet på flashbacks dolda avdelning, men fortfarande inget ställe där eliten är
<einand> K350: jo, ungarna drar hem färdig mjukvara och kallar sig värsta hackern
<K350> einand: precis. Så var det inte förr. Då drevs man av nyfikenhet, glädjen att programmera etc. Hacket blev då bara en belöning ..typ..så verkar det inte vara idag
<K350> einand: Du vet, kul att göra sitt ICQ hack program. Men när man gjort det var det inte kul längre. Då hoppade man vidare till nästa projekt
<einand> nja, för mig var det faktistk med ekonomin som fick in mig på det
<K350> einand: hurdå? För mig var det ett kul sätt att lära mig om programmering och internet. Hade inget bättre för mig
<einand> K350: sålde mobiltelefonnumer till ryssland, vet inte vilka eller varför dom köpte det
<K350> einand: lol..till ryssland..why? Jag dealade med låga ICQ nummer. hackade folk som hade nr typ 1234 och gav bort mot motprestation
<einand> lol
<einand> jag hade faktiskt ett fyrsiffrigt icq nummer, tills dom beslöt sig att bara personalen fick ha det och snodde migg
<einand> mitt
<K350> einand: osis där. Jag brukade garva ihjäl mig åt alla idot lösenord folk hade på icq. typ "love" eller "icq"
<K350> einand: Nu blev jag nästan sugen på att göra en brute forcer igen..lol..
<einand> ;)
<K350> einand: är rädd för att mina gamla koder ser för jäkliga ut lol
<K350> einand: om de ens går att läsa
<einand> K350: tro mig, gammal kod ser alltid för jäklig ut
<einand> iaf om man haft vett att utvecklas
<spacebug-> einand: nej har jag inte testat men jag tror den bara bootar från SD-kort
<K350> einand: Jag tror dig. Har så mycket skräp som dräller här som jag aldrig kikat på
<K350> einand: fast SPAR är jag intresserad av. Måste man inte ha konto där som företag för att få access?
<K350> einand: eller ..jag tänker på info torg
<Ezim> ne nu är det sängen som kallar
<Ezim> må väl alla glada
<realubot> Sov gott Ezim.
<Ezim> realubot: thx.
<realubot> K350: Folk har nog fortfarande idiotlösenord.
<realubot> Det ser man ju i statistiken på lösenord när stora sajter hackas.
<K350> realubot: Jag är rädd för att du har väldigt rätt i det. Men jag tänker inte ta reda på det.....tror jag...
<einand> K350: spar har inga offentliga uppgifter alls, utan dom skickar ut allt
<einand> K350: intresserad av att köpa uppgifter från spar?
<einand> jag samlar på databasdumpar, läser in dom i min egna lilla sammling
<K350> einand: nja, inte köpa. Det kan jag ju göra från diverse webtjänster
#ubuntu-se 2012-07-10
<realubot> NÃ¥gon som har testat rdio?
<realubot> En fördel jämfört med Spotify är ju att rdio körs direkt i webbläsaren.
<einand> jo, har ett konto där, upplever att det suger
<gecko> En ny härlig dag har tagit sin början.
<gecko> Dagens huvudattraktion blir att åka och kolla på en ny EU-moppe och sälja min gamla
<Dynamit_dev_> realubot grooveshark är nog bäst kör man ad-block så behöver man inte ens se någon reklam alls och man har tillgång till jäkligt mycket musik
<bamsefar> Spotify har ju ganska mycket musik också.
<bamsefar> Tyvärr inte Metallica, Pink Floyd och AC/DC.
<bamsefar> Men det har väl ingen streamingtjänst?
<amelia> bamsefar: wimp eller vad den heter har ju iaf metallica
<bamsefar> amelia: Men inte för streaming, bara för köp.
<amelia> är det så?
<bamsefar> Jag har kollat.
<bamsefar> Japp
<amelia> jag har aldrig provat, är ju inte så förtjust i metallica ändå
<Dynamit_dev_> http://groveshark.com
<Dynamit_dev_> har rätt blandat
<Dynamit_dev> är ju bara använda ad-block plus om man anv. firefox så slipper man den reklam som finns
<bamsefar> Dynamit_dev: Not OK.
<Dynamit_dev> Du man kan diskutera om en groveshark är lagligt
<Screedo> god morgon
<bamsefar> Dynamit_dev: Not OK. :)
<Dynamit_dev> har bamsefar hängt sig på upprepning?
<bamsefar> Dynamit_dev: Nej, men jag tror på att betala för mig.
<Dynamit_dev> vad groveshark är lagligt men i många länder så är det en klar grå zon som tex. i Sverige
<bamsefar> Okej, varför?
<Dynamit_dev> för att det har egentligen inget avtal med alla artisters bolag som de har
<bamsefar> Egentligen?
<Dynamit_dev> ja användarna kan ju tro en sak men verkligheten en annan
<Dynamit_dev> de har avtal med en del men inte alla artister de har
<bamsefar> Okej
<Dynamit_dev> Jippi har Ps2 SDK så kan jag utveckla homebrew till Ps2 också om jag vill
<Dynamit_dev> Inte bara Wii längre för till Wii har jag devkit pro
<Dynamit_dev> haha rätt komisk för att kunna ändå så lite C och C++ som jag kan så har jag många enheter jag kan utveckla till Playstation 2, GameCube, Wii, PsP, Ds och N900 ändå så har jag bara gjort till Wii som är något att ens hojta om. Känns som jag kör overkill bara för att jag kan
<Haffe> Så nu är det första du gör att skriva en LISPtolk till vardera plattform.
<Dynamit_dev> Sa ju det fast jag kan så lite C och C++ som jag kan så har jag tame tusan möjlighet att utveckla till många plattformar
<Dynamit_dev> Kan göra så jag kan göra för Xbox360 också men har ingen att köra osingerade filer på, förutom gammal klasskompis Xbox360S som jag ska skicka tillbaka snart
<larsemil> vilka är era favoritappar till android?
<larsemil> såna där måste-appar
<Barre> larsemil: subnet calculator, Shazam, LinkedIn, Navigon, Lastpass, Dropbox, SEB Bank, Barcode Scanner, ConnectBot
<larsemil> Barre: jag använder typ inte en enda av dem
<larsemil> connectbot
<larsemil> dropbox har jag på telefonen men jag är så dålig på att använda dropbox så det blir sällan något
<bamsefar> Barre: Dålig på huvudräkning eller? ;)
<Barre> bamsefar: det är bara sjuka människor som kan räkna subnät i huvudet =)
<Barre> larsemil: vilka appar skulle du inte kalra dig utan då?
<larsemil> swiftkey keyboard.
<larsemil> Barre: ^
<larsemil> Barre: nova launcher
<larsemil> Barre: glass widgets
<Barre> ohh.. btw... det är inte alla appar som jag använder, utan bara de jag inte skulle klara mig utan.. utöver detta kör jag FB, Twitter, Instagram, Google+. Boulder Dash
<larsemil> Barre: mobilt bankid
<Barre> !paste | larsemil
<Barre> ;P
<ubot2> larsemil: Använd http://paste.ubuntu.com om du vill klistra in 4+ rader. Klistra sedan in länken i kanalen så hjälper den som kan :-)
<larsemil> Barre: google+ aappen har blivit helt sjukt bra.
<larsemil> !penis | Barre
<ubot2> Factoid 'penis' not found
<Barre> larsemil: hahaha....
<larsemil> tycker det är synd att google+ har en sjukt bra app, och facebook har en så sjukt dålig när det är facebook som har sjukt mycket folk och google+ sjukt få.
<bamsefar> Barre: Tack då :P
<Haffe> Tralalalalalalala.
<coffe> hej
<Screedo> jag har följt en guide hur man installerar teamspeak 3 på ubuntu, allt fungerar som det skall, kör teamspeak i screen, skall lägga till autostart på teamspeak så visar guiden att jag skall skriva. "sleep 2
<Screedo> su teamspeak -c 'screen -d -m -S ts3 /home/teamspeak/teamspeak/ts3server_minimal_runscript.sh inifile=ts3server.ini' " vad menas med sleep 2?
<coffe> vart har du sleep med där ? eller är jag blind ?
<Screedo> detta skall läggas till i /etc/rc.local filen.
<Screedo> har den med för su teamspeal
<Screedo> teamspeak*
<coffe> sleep 2 gör att den sover i 2 sekunder.
<Screedo> ok, tackar, förmodar att det är att teamspeak skall vänta 2 sekunder innan den drar igång då.
<coffe> vad det är till för .. om jag ska gissa.. är att allt ska hinna startas upp på servern innan teamspeak drar igång
<Screedo> jupp
<Screedo> tack för hjälpen :)
<coffe> vänta
<Screedo> ?
<coffe> http://debian-tutorials.blogspot.se/2012/04/installing-teamspeak-server-on-debian.html
<coffe> där beskriver dom ett bättre sätt att starta den än att anv rc.local filen
<Screedo> ok
<Screedo> skall kolla på det, tack så mycket.
<coffe> sls
<Screedo> i det start scriptet så körs inte ts3 i screen, bra eller dåligt?
<coffe> bra. det körs som en system tjänst.
<Screedo> ok
<Screedo> som det är nu kör jag den i screen, men jag startar allt manuellt. Finns kanske ingen mening med att köra den via screen egentligen då man gör all config via telnet eller i ts3 klienten.
<coffe> ja. den borde ha en config file den kan köras från
<Screedo> men jag startar ts3 med "./ts3server_minimal_runscript.sh inifile=ts3server.ini" och i guiden du länkade till så startar de ts3 med "STARTSCRIPT="$TS3/ts3server_startscript.sh"" borde jag då lägga till länken till inifilen i startscriptet? eller borde jag lägga till något i startscript.so? Eller jag behöver inte göra något?
<Dynamit_dev> Baa jag vill flasha Xbox360 eller softmodda Wii
<Dynamit_dev> men min Xbox360 är redan flashad med senaste firmwaren och mitt Wii är softmoddad
<coffe> Screedo,  jag hade följt den guiden jag länkade till
<Screedo> ok, tackar för infon och hjälpen.
<coffe> NP
<coffe> någon msn just nu ? som stödjer webcam ?
<maxjezy> amsn om någon.
<maxjezy> jag skulle testa amsn iaf, störst chans där.
<coffe> testade.. kompilerade.. tydligen har MS ändrat protokollet igen .. så de fungerar inte
<Barre> larsemil: konto på deltaco?
<Barre> larsemil: glöm det... det var inget =)
<whomee> coffe: har inte pidgin stöd för webcam nu? tyckte en kollega sa det i alla fall.
<HakanS> Philip5: Kjena.
<Philip5> kena
<HakanS> Philip5: Hur är det?
<Philip5> bara bra. semester och softar
 * Barre har beställt hårdvara... mohooo....
<Philip5> Barre: till jobbet eller dig själv?
<Barre> mig själv...... hämtar i eftermiddag =)
<Philip5> något sexigt?
<Barre> ny hw för mitt blivande proxmox-kluster
<Philip5> har jag inte testat
<Philip5> kör du det hemma?
<HakanS> Philip5: Funderar på att lägga in ditt ppa.
<Philip5> ok
<Barre> snart så Philip5, hämtar hw i eftermiddag jue
<Philip5> Barre: spännande
<Barre> idag kör jag en stand-alone kvm
<Philip5> HakanS: vad är det som gör att du tvekar?
 * Barre gissar på att HakanS är osäker på paketkvaliten ;)
<Philip5> tsss
<HakanS> Philip5: Adressen för att få in Digikam.
 * HakanS litar på Philips kunnskaper.
<Philip5> HakanS: kolla här: https://launchpad.net/~philip5/+archive/extra
<Barre> tsss.. så naivt HakanS.... Philip5 sitter på europas största botnet tackvare sin ppa ;P
<Philip5> HakanS: håller på att fixar med en update nu men det blir en rebuild med uppdatering av beroenden bara
<Philip5> Barre: snart slå alla mina bottar till mot din proxmox :D
<Barre> \o/
<HakanS> Barre: Stämmer detta? Jag är shockad!
 * HakanS tror att Barre trollar. ;)
<Dynamit_dev> Vad tycker ni om designen på http://www.rar-network.se/homebrew/
<Barre> heheheh
<larsemil> Barre: lyckades du få dig ett fast ip?
<larsemil> Barre: eller kanske rent av ett /26 eller något? ;)
<Barre> larsemil: nope, men jag har inte gett upp...
<HakanS> Dynamit_dev: Inget vidare bra att ha en bild på 2480x3508 pixlar som ska skalas om 231x327 pixlar i webbläsaren.
<larsemil> Barre: flytta till dalarna!
<larsemil> Barre: i'll hook you up
<coffe> whomee,  inget jag fått fungera ialf
<amelia>    
<Barre> larsemil: heheh
<coffe> Philip5,  va fint du har gjort
<Philip5> coffe: hehe, vadå?
<coffe> ditt repo
<coffe> openni-sensor  vad är det för spännande ?
<Philip5> alltid fint
<Philip5> det är sensor-drivisar för openni
<Philip5> openni är framework för robotar som kör med kameror för igenkänning att röra sig och göra saker
<coffe> ok
<coffe> tack
<Philip5> inget jag använder men det är stöd för det i opencv som är framework för grafisk igenkänning av olika slag och annat
<coffe> Philip5,  synd du inte har gimp 2.8
<Philip5> det har jag
<coffe> skumt de kom inte med i en update
<Philip5> bara för 12.04
<coffe> har det nu
<Philip5> du kanske kör något äldre?
<coffe> vad är spceial med din vlc då ?
<Philip5> har ingen nyare vlc för 12.04
<Philip5> bara 11.10
<coffe> förväntade mig att menyerna i nya gimp skulle se annorlunda ut
<Philip5> kör du 2.8 nu då?
<Philip5> då kan kan du välja att ha det som i photoshop
<Philip5> att ha allt i en arbetsyta
<Haffe> Ok, nu har jag klistrat ihop mina skor med aquasol.
<Haffe> Då får vi hoppas på det bästa.
<coffe> Philip5,  ja 2.8 nu .  trodde de skulle vara så default
<Philip5> default är det gamla men man kan välja att docka windows
<coffe> ok, tack
<coffe> någon här som vet hur man kan få tag i filsystemet på sin samsung galaxy s3 i ubuntu
<Philip5> har du rootat den?
<Philip5> eller var det kanske det du frågade med frågan?
<coffe> nej , gamla så dök den upp som en lagrings enhet.. gör den inte nu
<realubot> God morgon.
<coffe> morrning
<maxjezy> coffe: du behöver inte gå in och ändra lite i inställningar
<coffe> ska festa ett fuse system
<maxjezy> usb-felsökning
<maxjezy> har ja för mig det är du ska klicka i
<maxjezy> för att få upp den som enhet
<coffe> Device 0 (VID=04e8 and PID=6860) is a Samsung GT-P7310/P7510/N7000/I9100/Galaxy Tab 7.7/10.1/S2/Nexus/Note
<maxjezy> Programinställningar - Utveckling - Usb-felsökning
<coffe> ska se om jag kan få den att fungera som mtp device
<coffe> fick de allt att funger efter ett tag :)
<realubot> I bruksanvisningen till USB till IDE-adaptern jag har köpt står det att man ska bygla enheten som Master. Men det är när man byglar den som Slave som den fungerar i Linux och Windows.
<realubot> Hur förklarar ni det?
<x_link> Philip5: Hehe ja, jag smyger in i kanalen så ingen märker det =)
<Rovanion> Jag kan inte skriva å, ä eller ö på en dator jag ssh-at till. locale säger att LANG=sv_SE.UTF-8 men alla andra, typ LC_ALL är satta till C. Detta trots att det står CL_ALL="sv_SE.UTF-8" i /etc/default/locale
<Rovanion> Jag har startat om datorn sedan jag ändrade LC_ALL
<Philip5> x_link: precis... din smyyyygis
<x_link> Hehe =)
<xerxes> Hej allihopa
<xerxes> jag måste bara fråga är det nån som har något konkret tips hur man på enkelt sätt kan optimera och tweaka apache confen ?
<xerxes> det är nämligen så att jag har en chatt som är byggd via php script och så fort de blir ett massivt tryck så spinner samtliga prollar upp på 100% cpu användning och det går segt
<coffe> xerxes,    beror ju helt på vad du anv den till .
<xerxes> har försökt googla och läsa på om den biten, men de är väldigt svårt att pricka in rätt värden på parametrarna
<xerxes> även mod_expire och mod_deflate för att komprimera innehållet som javascript css och dyl har jag enablat
<xerxes> men utan resultat :(
<coffe> det gör inget gör de delarna.
<xerxes> http://www.devside.net/articles/apache-performance-tuning
<xerxes> läst mycket där men.. fan vill sig inte :(
<coffe> xerxes,  ska bara fiska en stund
<coffe> hjälper dig sen
<xerxes> ok tack så mkt
<xerxes> en fråga
<xerxes> borde jag köra varnish eller något för att cacha ?
<xerxes> eller vad är bäst, liksom kanske borde tala om hårdvaran i servern?
<bamsefar> xerxes: Det var väl en chatt?
<bamsefar> xerxes: Hur lagrar du chatt-datan?
<realubot> Rovanion: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1084563/
<realubot> Rovanion: SÃ¥ ser mitt resultat av kommandot locale ut.
<Rovanion> realubot: Kan du pastea din /etc/default/locale?
<realubot> Rovanion: http://fooninja.net/2010/11/30/swedish-characters-in-ubuntu-svenska-tecken-aao-i-konsolen/
<realubot> Titta på det där.
<realubot> Rovanion: Det här kanske är värt ett försök också:
<realubot> "new solution, reported to work but not tested by me: edit /etc/ssh_config and remove the LC_* part from the line that says SendEnv LANG LC_*."
<realubot> Det är ju bara att testa att avmarkera SendEv LANG i filen och se om det hjälper.
<realubot> Rovanion: LANG="en_US.UTF-8"
<realubot> Rovanion: Så står det i min /etc/default/locale
<Rovanion> Altså det verkar omöjligt att ändra variabeln LC_ALL
<Rovanion> Den är alltid =C oavsätt vad jag försöker sätta den till i /etc/profile
<xerxes> bamsefar: hur menar du ?
<xerxes> bamsefar: de är php o mysql o apache
<xerxes> bamsefar: har inte byggt chatten själv från början har blivit tillsatt sysadmin i efterhand o sådär
<xerxes> bamsefar: den är byggd via php o massa ramverk komplicerade saker jag inte vidrört tidigare är mer åt de maskinella
<bamsefar> xerxes: Jaha, lagra datat i memcache istället typ.
<xerxes> bamsefar: har du ngn guide eller dyl ?
<bamsefar> xerxes: Du får koda om applikationen.
<xerxes> bamsefar: php är inte min starka sida
<larsemil> om du vill snabba upp den utan att koda om skulle jag istället ha kollat på att snabba upp mysql. Det är allt som oftast det som är flaskhalsen.
<xerxes> larsemil: fast grejjen är att problemet är inte i själva inloggnings fasen
<larsemil> används mysql bara för inloggning?
<xerxes> det är snarare maxclients och serverlimit värderna som är viktiga
<xerxes> larsemil: precis
<larsemil> är problemet att CPU går för fullt så är det inte maxclients och serverlimits som är fel.
<larsemil> då ligger de ju snarare för högt.
<xerxes> larsemil: killen som kodat det här i php har på ngt sätt använt enbart php och ramverk för att få till det.. och vad jag förstår de som när folk chattar öppnas tcp anslutningar för att sedan via hans kod håller dem öppna väntar på svar o sen skickar ut
<larsemil> de värdena ställer man ju så att man kan ha ett bra gäng samtidiga anslutningar utan att det ska belasta servern
<xerxes> larsemil: precis 100% på samtliga prollar nu.. har 4 st
<larsemil> så jag tror snarare på att det är phpskriptet som inte är optimerat.
<xerxes> larsemil: har 100% på alal 4 prollar :(
<larsemil> xerxes: url till chatten?
<xerxes> larsemil: chattis.se
<xerxes> larsemil: tar en stund att ta sig in så be pacient
<larsemil> väldigt lång tid efter att ha valt nick
<larsemil> tror helt klart du måste se över er php-applikation
<xerxes> larsemil: mjo, men jag tänker på första steget när man slår upp domännamnet
<larsemil> xerxes: jag kan fixa den åt er. 750kr timmen.
<xerxes> larsemil: grejjen är att han som äger servern.. han har bytt från en 8.04 burk med typ 8 prollar och 2 gig i ram
<xerxes> till en 10.04 helt ny installation.. varpå hans webhotell (ipeer) glömt migrera alla filer
<xerxes> de har bara flyttat /var/www/vhosts/ katalogen
<xerxes> så apache confen från förra burken o sånt ligger kvar där
<xerxes> har mejslat ihop på egen hand samtliga vhost confar..
<xerxes> larsemil: men jag tänker när man slår upp domännamnet ping etc går ju fint att nå maskinen men varför fanken tar de så lång tid att komma in på huvudsidan :/
<larsemil> och innan serverflytten så gick det snabbare menar du?
<xerxes> larsemil: precis
<larsemil> xerxes: för att cpu är på 100%?
<xerxes> larsemil: mjo
<larsemil> xerxes: är det sämre burk han bytt till nu då?
<xerxes> larsemil: men jag fattar inte vrf de gick så mkt fortare innan..
<xerxes> både ja och nej, de är en VMS men den har 4 kärnor den förra hade 8
<xerxes> så de var lite mer på den biten dock 4 gig ram nu, den andra hade 2
<K350> Fantastiskt vad alla internet handlare har en benägenhet att kalla deras villkor för "avtal" lol
<larsemil> xerxes: jag måste ta tag i livet här hemma nu. lycka till. sorry att jag inte kunde sparka dig i rätt riktning
<xerxes> larsemil: jag kan återkomma till dig, jag har lagt ner över 39 timmar på felsökning mejslat ihop vhost confar, härdat webservern me moduler o lite iptables regler samt lagt in phpmyadmin
<cHarNe2> xerxes: men vet du inte vad det är som drar?
<cHarNe2> ps aux osv.?
<xerxes> cHarNe2: mjo
<cHarNe2> och va säger den?
<xerxes> apache drar 153 processer
<xerxes> vi har just nu 91 pers inne
<cHarNe2> nått som drar mycket cpu%?
<xerxes> steget jag tänker mig är väl att optimerera apache för att få ner cpu användningen
<xerxes> men jag vet inte vilka parametrar som gör detta bäst
<xerxes> cHarNe2: massa processer som drar 5 4 3% cpu
<xerxes> blir ju mycket i helheten
<xerxes> är php5-cgi skript
<xerxes> för chatten
<xerxes> php.ini kanske säger ngt ?
<cHarNe2> inte så att du kör mycket sql förfrågningar då?
<xerxes>  ps aux | grep mysql | wc -l
<xerxes> 2
<xerxes> nix
<xerxes> ps aux | grep php | wc -l
<xerxes> 69
<cHarNe2> låter ju help sjukt
<xerxes> som sagt snubben som byggt den här chatten via php o ramverk vet jag ej vem de är, är tillsatt sysadmin här i efterhand har lyckats få upp sajterna iaf då ipeer klantade sig
<xerxes> inann serverflytten va de inte såhär hård belastning men nu är de så, har försökt optimera o tweaka apache men de slutar bara me att 90 pers är inne o prollarna spinner på 100% samtliga 4
<xerxes> *pust*
<K350> ccrypt är en blåsning. De lovar 192 b cryptering men det är bara 32 bitar..vilken BLUFF!!!!!
<christoffer> xerxes, kan det vara apache som körs i fel läge?
<christoffer> vissa applikationer kräver mpm-worker...sedan finns prefork...och så ser jag nu att det finns någon libapache2-mod-fastcgi
<christoffer> jag har själv aldrig strulat runt med det där men höll på med "Shibboleth" mjukvara förut och den krävde en speciellt variant av trådning eller om det var utan apache trådning
<christoffer> över huvud taget
<christoffer> för att den inte skulle speeda upp alla processorer till 100%
<Screedo> hur får man en ubuntu maskin medlem i wn windows workgroup?
<coffe> xerxes,  har du fått till deT ?
<maxjezy> någon som vet något sätt att speeda ner ett flashgame online?
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CzVlPn3tGs&list=UUoZKvym56VdjZNSku6rUeAA&index=2&feature=plcp
<maxjezy> där är spelet jag vill speeda ner
<christoffer> xerxes, hoppas du hittar vad som är fel
<christoffer> nu ska jag se på TV
<christoffer> hörs!
<xerxes> coffe: nej tyvärr
<xerxes> väntar på ipeer för att få den gamla confen
<xerxes> samt lista o namn på alla moduler till apachen i mods-enabled
<xerxes> skeptisk till om de kmr funka.. de har ju minst sagt snålat på hårdvaran i den nya maskinen
<xerxes> visst 2 gig mer i ram men de verkar väldigt CPU krävande :( så
<coffe> det jag undrar är vad som kräver så mycket cpu ..   ser du vad det är i top som äter upp all ?
<xerxes> coffe: en sek
<xerxes> coffe: massa php5-cgi processer
<xerxes> varje tar 3% cpu
<xerxes> tot är det.. en sek
<xerxes> 74
<xerxes> så 74X3
<xerxes> 222
<xerxes> coffe: hmm ingen förslag på en trimmad apache conf ?
<swecarp> välkommen
<swecarp> Ezim:
 * spacebug- tittar på Ezim och nickar lite hälsande
 * swecarp undrar on Ezim  har honom på ignoer 
<Ezim> spacebug och swecarp hej glada tuxare
<Ezim> vad görs?
<spacebug-> kollat film och provat min espressomaskin. Tänkte kollat lite mer på accelererad grafik till X för Raspberry Pi men det verkar inte va nått ute än.. så det lutar väl åt mer filmtittande eller nått. Själv då?
<Ezim> spacebug-: nice. jag kollade på en bra dokumentär. better this world. riktigt bra. sedan en hel del andra sysslor.
<spacebug-> ok
<realubot> spacebug-: Vad är det för espressomaskin och vad går det att göra mer än espresso med maskinen?
<Ezim> spacebug-: vet ej om du gillar dokumentärer eller en sådan. men jag såg den som sevärd.
<spacebug-> Ezim: ok, vad handlade den om då?
<spacebug-> realubot: 'bosch tassimo t42' går att göra ltie olika. Kaffe, espresso, latte, Te, choklad mm. Det är ju en kapselmaskin så det som går att köpa i dessa kapslar typ
<coffe> xerxes,  kör du php via cgi ?
<spacebug-> kollade först lite för jag tänkte jag kanske ville haft med kvarn för att köpa egna bönor och ha mig.. men det sprang i väg mot 9K och det ville jag inte lägga för jag dricker typ en kopp / dag. Denna kostade ca 1K
<Ezim> spacebug-: :) kolla på trailen. vill ej säga för mycket. bara att några ungdomar och deras missöden med amerikanska rättsystemet.
<spacebug-> Ezim: hum ok
<Ezim> spacebug-: kolla pm.
<swecarp> har ett litet problem har en laptop där cdn har krashat kan plocka ur disken och ansluta den till min stationära via usb port hur gör jag för att få det att funka
<Barre> hmmm upptäckte att jag kört 100Mb half duplex på min giga-switch sen jag köpte den.... lite fail kanske
<spacebug-> hehe
<spacebug-> lite som när jag ringde Telia och klagade på min 100 Mbit-lina tills jag upptäckte att det va min router som va för billig skit och inte klarade 100 Mbit på WAN-porten bara LAN-delen
<Ezim> nee nu ska man göra annat igen. spacebug- ha det skoj med se dokumentären. säg gärna vad du tycker om den.
<realubot> spacebug-: Synd att Telia inte skickade ett argt SMS till dig efter ett sådant samtal.
<realubot> Tacka vet jag Telenor. Dom vet hur man ska hantera kunder som klagar i onödan: http://www.dn.se/ekonomi/telenor-kund-brinna-i-helvetet
<realubot> man xrandr
<realubot> Äsch.
<maxjezy> CANON EOS 1000D
<maxjezy> äre något att ha?
<klaskurt> Hejsan! Jag har lite problem nar jag SSH:ar in till en ubbe-maskin, svenska tecknena fungerar inte sa bra... Fungerar om jag SSH:ar till tex. debian osv. Vad kan det vara for fel?
<Dynamit_dev> tecken uppsättningen
<Dynamit_dev> UTF-8 är rekommendera
<realubot> klaskurt: Vad får du om du kör: locale
<realubot> maxjezy: Ska du också börja nu?
<realubot> maxjezy: Med fotografering?
<maxjezy> nej, tänkte bara kolla om den kan vara värd 1750kr, utan kvitto
<maxjezy> någon tok som försöker sälja den på blocket.
<maxjezy> realubot: jag har ju min pentax kamera
<realubot> spacebug-: Vad skiljer Tassimo 40 från 42?
<realubot> maxjezy: Kolla vad den kostar på prisjakt?
<realubot> maxjezy: Den kostar 4 000 kr eller mer på prijsakt men det är ganska få butiker som säljer kameran.
<realubot> *prisjakt
<maxjezy> realubot: den är ju typ 4-5 år gammal
<maxjezy> modellen
<maxjezy> ingen människa idag skulle köpa den för 4 lax
<maxjezy> finns dubbelt så bra kameror för halva pengen
<propus> god kväll!
<realubot> maxjezy: Vem köper en kamera med 4 år på nacken?
<realubot> propus: God morgon.
<maxjezy> realubot: den säljaren säljer till :)
<maxjezy> inte jag iaf.
<maxjezy> man måste ha ett par måsar lösa i skallen
<realubot> Jag köper inte 4 år gammal elektronik. Håller ens komponenterna så länge på modern elektronik?
<maxjezy> hon hävdar att kameran är 1 år gammal
<maxjezy> jag fråga efter kvitto
<maxjezy> men de har hon inte för hon fick den i "present"
<propus> realubot: god morgon?.. nyligen klivit upp? =)
<realubot> propus: Det är alltid god morgon när man kliver in på IRC och god natt när man lämnar.
<propus> realubot: ohh i see :)
<realubot> propus: UGT: http://www.total-knowledge.com/~ilya/mips/ugt.html
<realubot> "The idea behind establishing this convention was to eliminate noise generated almost every time someone comes in and greets using some form of day-time based greeting, and then channel members on the other side of the globe start pointing out that it's different time of the day for them."
<realubot> propus: Så hur står det till med dig då så här på morgonen?
<propus> realubot: jovars de knallar på.. själv då? =)
<xerxes> coffe: well
<xerxes> coffe: han som skapat själva chatten (känner ej han vet ej vem han är) från begynnelsen har användt sig av php-cgi
<xerxes> och antagligen har han inte optimerat koden nej
<xerxes> men jag fattar inte.. det flöt på relativt bra på fd servern på ubbe 8.04
<xerxes> Om de är nån som vet hur man kan optimera apache så den klarar av ett massivt tryck snälla säg till mig
<xerxes> eller måste jag använda mig av typ varnish för lastbalansering (dock är de enbart 1 server) så kanske inte går att fördela då...
<spacebug-> realubot: ingen aning.
<xerxes> Nån här inne som har tid för avancerade frågor hur man kan optimera en webserver för ett massivt tryck, för en chatt sida
<realubot> spacebug-: Vad är driftkostnaden då?
<realubot> propus: Jo då. Det är lugna puckar här.
<spacebug-> realubot: ca 59kr/16st (espresso), samma pris med 8-pack för andra sorters kaffe/te/choklad. Dricker man massa kaffe blir det ju dyrt så klart. Jag dricker dock typ en kopp starkt kaffe när jag vaknar sen är det bra. Kan kanske dricka nån mer kopp ute på stan på ett fik om det är så
<realubot> spacebug-: Jag tänkte mer som komplement till vanligt kaffe från bryggaren. En latte då och då är ju inte fel som omväxling.
<spacebug-> ;)
<spacebug-> sen tar det ju ca en minut så är koppen klar, jämfört med iaf min bryggare som ska grejjas med å vänta på att den blir klar
<realubot> Finns det nätverkskaffebryggare?
<realubot> Det finns ju kaffebryggare med timer men finns det bryggare som man styr över nätverk?
<spacebug-> tveksamt..
<realubot> Det smarta köket med den smarta kaffebryggaren.
<spacebug-> echo "start 1 espresso" > /dev/coffeemachine0
<sebsebseb> Vem ar het?
<spacebug-> ?
<spacebug-> varulven i twilightfilmerna? =)
<sebsebseb> I could do with the proper Swedish spelling for something and the English translation or the closet,  I don't type Swedish that well :( Speak nearly as good as English though :)
<sebsebseb> wanted a Sweed, this channel came to mind :)
<sebsebseb> spacebug-: lyonsylt ?
<sebsebseb> jag tror det är inte ret stravning
<spacebug-> lingonsylt?
<sebsebseb> spacebug-: ja tack det är vad jag mande men vet du vad det är kalld i Engelska?
<spacebug-> lingonberry jam I guess
<sebsebseb> yeah it doesn't really translate into English
<sebsebseb> one of those names
<spacebug-> http://www.answers.com/topic/lingonberry-jam
<sebsebseb> Lingonberry jar
<sebsebseb> according to wki pedia
<spacebug-> isn't jar = burk (container)?
<sebsebseb> spacebug-: ja
<spacebug-> ok
<sebsebseb> spacebug-: tack btw :)
<spacebug-> så lite så ;)
<einand> någon har kontaktat mig och vill köpa mitt domänamn
<spacebug-> nått som kan va til nytta för någon annan och är det ett bra erbjudande?
<einand> spacebug-:  vet inte, tänke inte sälja för under 100.000 usd iaf
<spacebug-> hehe ok
<realubot> einand: Vilket domännamn?
<realubot> En nackdel med Lubuntu är att alla på youtube har förvandlats till smurfar.
<realubot> Så var det inte i Ubuntu 11.04. Jag undrar om detta är ett resultat av 12.04 eller om det är specifikt för Lubuntu.
<Philip5> tur man inte kör det då
<Markk> :)
<realubot> Philip5: Vilket? Lubuntu eller Ubuntu 12.04?
<realubot> maxjezy: Har du löst smurf-problemet i youtube?
<Philip5> iof, i mitt fall båda
<realubot> Philip5: Vad kör du då? Windows?
#ubuntu-se 2012-07-11
<Philip5> kubuntu
<realubot> SÃ¥ loggade han ut ...
<K350> morning
<phnom> Morrn
<gecko> Äntligen morgon så man får göra lite nytta irl
<K350> Mm, som att sätta på kaffe. Dagens viktigaste åtagande :-)
<gecko> Hustrun har inte vaknat ännu så jag måste vänta lite på kaffe
<christoffer> God morgon
<christoffer> Någon här som är insatt i Bitcoin om det faktiskt fungerar eller bara är skumt
<christoffer> ?
<christoffer> En annan fråga...
<christoffer> Hur tar jag bort/inaktiverar ikoner i "task bar" eller aktivitetsfältet? ...jag använder Unity på 12.04...
<christoffer> syftar på ikonerna uppe till höger
<christoffer> i standard gränssnittet
<Barre> larsemil: rullar på nya fibern, fick 95% har ny HW hem igår och snickrade ramen på golvet i "hallen" igår. Golvet blir klart innan helgen, gissar på att jag är uppe och snurrar i helgen =)
<coffe> Barre,  såg din fina mätning .. inte alls synd om dig :P
<Barre> heheh...
<Barre> coffe: har upptäckt ett gäng nätverksproblem här hemma nu.. min nuvarande KVM-maskin har 4mbit down och 25mbit up. Har nog gjort något fel när jag konfigurerade den =)
<coffe> ren kvm ?
<Barre> dessutom så upptäckte jag att samtliga portar på min giga-switch var satta till 100mb half-duplex
<Barre> coffe: nej, den kör lite allt möjligt
<coffe> Barre,  stackare  dagens ilandsproblem *avis*
<Barre> hahahah...
<coffe> menade är det kvm eller proxmox ?
<Barre> det är kvm. Skall testa proxmox i helgen
<Barre> coffe: har du kört drdb med proxmox?
<coffe> Barre,  nej,  vi körde iscsi
<Barre> k
<christoffer> Riktiga i-landsproblem det där
<christoffer> gigabit fiber hem eller?
<Haffe> Ja.
<christoffer> läste EUs IT mål för 2020
<christoffer> typ 98% skulle ha tillgång till 30Mbit/s vid 2020
<Haffe> En övervakare i alla hem?
<christoffer> och 50% tillgång till 100Mbit/s
<christoffer> tyckte att det var lågt ställda krav
<Haffe> ACTA I, ACTA II, ACTA III
<christoffer> men kanske för att Sverige ligger långt fram på den fronten
<christoffer> hehe jo
<christoffer> CETA
<christoffer> är ACTA II
<christoffer> handelsavtal mellan EU och Kanada
<christoffer> med referenser till ACTA avtalet och motsvarande formuleringar
<Barre> christoffer: så bra har jag det inte (eller snarare så hade jag inte lust att betala för Gigabit), jag har 100/100Mb hem men kör gigabit hemma.
<coffe> Barre,  så tankar du en massa nu bara för du kan ?
<christoffer> Barre, aaa, nej det är sant
<christoffer> ganska ovärt fortfarande med gigabit
<christoffer> jag märkte störst skillnad med senaste flytten när jag gick ifrån 100/100 till 10/10 ...med "sudo apt-get update"
<christoffer> satans vad lång tid det tar vid varje uppdatering nu =)
<coffe> Barre,  har din isp några planer på ipv6 ?
<Barre> coffe: nope, faktum är att det var länge sen jag stängde ner min torrent-delning av distar p.g.a. platsbrist.
<Barre> coffe: det ligger i planen men inga datum committade, jag kommer köra via tunnel för ipv6
<coffe> Barre,   så låt mig då fråga ?   kanalens "lilla" lagrings expert , har slut på plats ? säger då de .. skomakerns barn
<Barre> coffe: inte slut på plats, jag prioriterade om lite bara =)
<coffe> :)
<Barre> coffe: jag har dock rensat lite nu (tog bort backupper på ubuntu-se.org som var äldre än ett år) och fick mycket ledigt utrymme...
<coffe> har skickat förfrågan om fiber hit .. men inte fått svar än .
<Haffe> Hmmm.
<christoffer> Någon här som har koll på Kollationering och språkinställningar i MySQL 5.5?
<Haffe> Jag tror att aquasollagningen på mina skor blev bra.
<christoffer> Jag försöker få till UTF-8 överallt men blir latin_swedish iaf
<coffe> du får ändra i my.cnf  och redan skapade måste du manuellt ändra
<christoffer> mjo men mina inställningar som jag hade i 5.1
<christoffer> fungerar inte längre
<christoffer> så frågan är kanske mer specifik ...vad för inställningar ska sättas i 5.5?
<christoffer> hmm mitt fel
<christoffer> måste ha blandat ihop vilka datorer jag har gjort inställningarna på
<coffe> :)
<christoffer> nackdelen med virtuella servrar är att de är många =)
<christoffer> samt deras fördel :D
<amelia> godmorgon!
<coffe> morrn amelia
<christoffer> god morgon
<coffe> christoffer,  ett tips är ju att ha en virt maskin med mysql som du anv som template.. där du har alla dina inställningar och så.. bara klonar den bnär du behöver en ny
<amelia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1085757/ <- Någon som sett det där förrut när man kör ls -la / ?
<christoffer> amelia, nope
<christoffer> coffe, mjo det är ju en variant
<christoffer> ibland är jag helt enkelt för trött för att fippla runt i terminalen
<christoffer> ändrar inställningar för mysql
<christoffer> startar om
<christoffer> ingenting förändrades av mina inställningar
<christoffer> gör om några gånger
<christoffer> innan jag inser att jag har startat om apache2 hela tiden istället för mysql
<coffe> :)
<coffe> amelia, har sett något liknande nån gång .. men kommer inte på vad å varför
<Screedo> god morgon
<christoffer> god morgon Screedo
<coffe> Barre, har du byggt upp ett fint hemma nätverk nu då ?
<Barre> coffe: fint och fint... det går säkert att diskutera, men nätverk.. ja =)
<coffe> Barre, okey.
<coffe> Barre,  men du kan inte få fast ip ?
<Haffe> Baha.
<Haffe> Vad tänker apple med nu?
<Haffe> Ramminnen och hårddiskar direkt lödda på moderkortet?
<christoffer> profit =) ... "det är trasigt, köp en ny" istället för att lägga ner arbete och laga
<christoffer> men...jag tycker det är galet
<whomee_> att inte ge möjlighet längre att byta själv eller uppgradera är ganska klantigt ja :(
<larsemil> morrn
<coffe> tjena larsemil
<coffe> funderar på att byta ut min sata disk mot en ssd i min laptop .. bästa sättet att flytta en partition ? för ssd rymmer inte alla.
<larsemil> coffe: borde inte det vara att skapa en partition av samma storlek / aningen större och sen dda den från livecd?
<Barre> coffe: nope, inte idag... vilket suger mammut stock
<coffe> Barre,  träligt
<coffe> larsemil, har inte plats i den för mer än 1 disk
<larsemil> hur stor är partitionen?
<larsemil> jag gjorde diskbyte i min laptop. då bytte jag disk, installerade systemet. satte i gamla disken i annan dator och rsyncade över det
<coffe> larsemil,  det är windows partitionen jag vill rädda.
<larsemil>  sånt befattar jag mig inte med så glöm allt jag sa. ;)
<coffe> tips på bästa sätt att ta backup på en hel disk ?
<larsemil> dd ?
<coffe> testar
<coffe> tydligen ville mina andra sata portar inte fungera .. å kan inte boota om
<coffe> vart lägger grub2 sina boot filer ?
<defektz> liv i luckan.
<larsemil> /etc/grub2/ väl coffe ?
<defektz> coffe: jag har mina i /etc/grub.d och i /boot/grub
<larsemil> grub.d är det ja
<larsemil> sorry
<coffe> så den behöver både /etc och /boot för kunna starta
<defektz> det viktiga är väl /boot/grub
<defektz> sen på senare tid har jag upptäckt att det ligger en i etc oxå
<larsemil> coffe: jag TROR att filerna för att boota ligger i boot. men att filerna som ligger i etc används för att generera allt som ligger i /boot
<larsemil> coffe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Haffe> Är ni en fisk?
<rogst> Hej, någon mer här som har problem med Skype 4 på Ubuntu ? för mig så kommer den inte ihåg de inställningar jag gör och .Skype/user/config.xml är 0 bytes vilket får eCryptfs att spamma ner syslog och kern.log
<coffe> http://mirror.as29550.net/releases.ubuntu.com//precise/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso  ouuups
<spixx> Morrn
<coffe> android notify för er som pillar är bra
<coffe> någon mer med en s3 ?
<coffe> hmmmppfff går inget bra för mig flytta min windows partition
<K350> Hur kan jag få Midnight Commander att visa storlekar på filer i kb/mb eller gb istället för i bytes som nu?
<cHarNe2> finns inget -m eller human-mode?
<K350> cHarNe2: Inget jag sett....hm
<cHarNe2> K350: verkar inte finnas P
<Barre> cHarNe2: options->configuration och välj "use SI size units" kanske?
<larsemil> alltså är jag bara korkad eller går det inte att bläddra bland appar i unity?
<KepX> vad ska man byta till när mozilla slutar med thunderbird?
<larsemil> evolution?
<larsemil> fast det är ju inte säkert att projektet lägger ner
<larsemil> bara att mozilla gärna fasar ut det.
<larsemil> men hellst ser att någon tar över
<larsemil> helst
<Barre> snell hellst
<larsemil> Barre: ska du ha stryk!??
<larsemil> Barre: nej då
<larsemil> Barre: jag har ju lovat dig en guide också. suck!
<Barre> larsemil: =)
<coffe> larsemil,  ja du är korkad som kör unity :P
<coffe> tips på hur tweaka dd ?
<K350> cHarNe2: suck...well..jag överlever
<Barre> cHarNe2: hilightade fel... sorry
<Barre> K350:  options->configuration och välj "use SI size units" kanske?
<Haffe> coffe: dd som i disk destroyer?
<Ezim> K350: :) har du märkt vem som loggat in?
<coffe>  nej dd som i dd ... bs= kunde man anv för att få större block
<K350> Barre: Hm, jag ser inte den inställningne under options/configure...hm....
<K350> Barre: ok, låg under panel options....hm..well lite bättre blev det i alla fall :-)
<coffe> dd: reading `/dev/sde': Input/output error hjälp
<Haffe> coobra: Ja, det är det disk destroyer jag tänker på.
<Haffe> coffe
<ibm> kodein snackar skit om sudo touch /forcefsck den gör inte alls samma sak som sudo fsck -f -c
<ibm> kodein som sagt snackar skit
<ibm> vet någon hur man kan köra sudo fsck -f -c vid omstart av datorn
<ibm> sudo fsck -f -c för att den ska leta efter alla sektorer och cluster och även alla gnu/linux hårddisk partitionerna
<phnom> Uhm, vad har du för version av fsck? För de switcharna finns inte i min...
<phnom> Jag misstänker user error här, så kodein är inte den enda som snackar skit. ;)
<maxjezy> tips på program som man kan göra photo slideshows
<maxjezy> utan att göra det allt för komplicerat
<amelia> powerpoint
<maxjezy> linux och youtube format skulle vara nice
<maxjezy> något som funkar på tuben
<swecarp> hej Ezim
<Ezim> swecarp: hej.
<swecarp> maxjezy:  digikam klara av att skapa bildspel
<Ezim> Philip5: välkommen.
<defektz> Ezim: hej
<defektz> läget?
<Ezim> defektz: tjenis. allt väl?
<defektz> jarå ... det funkar.
<Ezim> defektz: bara bra. vädret är bra. dagen har varit bra. nu så chillar man :).
<defektz> najs
<Ezim> defektz: någon ny spännande dist eller är det debian du är tillbaks med?
<defektz> pimpar emacs. rätt gulligt med powerline i emacs.
<defektz> debian fortfarande.
<defektz> jag är inte nöjd. Men sålänge jag ska bo såhär... Ja då får det va.. vill ha min egen uppkoppling. Helst tp-kabel så jag slipper bråka med wifi
<Ezim> defektz: :) emacs är nördigt. nice, får se hur länge debian får stanna :). något säger mig den ej kommer vara långvarig :P.
<defektz> nae.. något som verkar vara intressant är debian kfreebsd.
<Ezim> Philip5: har du libreoffice 3.5.5 :)? Jag har haft det någon/några veckor nu.
<Ezim> defektz: :) tvivlar på att kfreesbsd kommer vara långvarig :P.
<defektz> dom säger att man inte märker någon skillnad. enda skillnaden är uname -a
<defektz> :D
<Ezim> defektz: :) återigen du och distar.. du byter dist, oftare än många byter :P underkläder.
<swecarp> Ezim:  kasta inte sten i glas hus du har ju varit en dist hoppare
<Ezim> defektz: dock är det bra testa runt, man lär sig något.
<Ezim> swecarp: jepp. det ska vi tacka kubuntu för. jag testade en hel del distar under den perioden.
<swecarp> jag testade endel också men nu har jag hittat hem
<Ezim> swecarp: samma här.
<maxjezy> http://tvplay.se/
<maxjezy> jag skrev fel och fick en chock
<Philip5> Ezim: antagligen inte. kör inte det så ofta heller
<Ezim> Philip5: calligra mer för dig?
<Philip5> nej när jag kör officegrej så kör jag nog libreoffice
<Ezim> Philip5: okej. låter bra.
<Ezim> Philip5: vad görs unge man? :)
<Philip5> supportar min ppa lite
<Ezim> Philip5: nice. några nya offer :P.
<Philip5> får ibland intressanta frågor som nästan är påhopp och det slutar med att det är användaren som är lite för bra för sitt eget bästa
<Philip5> typ uppdaterar bara vissa saker men inte andra med motiveringen att de inte vet vad det är och därför hoppade över det. sedan klagar på att saker inte funkar....
<maxjezy> Philip5: du är bara lite avis
<Philip5> hur då?
<maxjezy> för att dom är så bra.
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> nu sitter jag och renderar slideshow
<maxjezy> blender
<Philip5> najs
<maxjezy> urgh
<maxjezy> rest in peace slideshow
<maxjezy> 4500 frames sen lägga på musik
<Philip5> ska du inte skaffa ett helt rack med värsta power-serverarna som du kan ha som renderingsslavar??!!
<maxjezy> jag ska skaffa bättre kylning till min andra stationära
<maxjezy> den har power
<maxjezy> men låter förjävligt
<maxjezy> kör cpu rendering, tror det inte gör så mycket skillnad när jag ändå bara kör 10 passes på varje frame
<maxjezy> samples
<maxjezy> kunde lika gärna köra internal eller bara en sample /frame
<maxjezy> kör emission på bilderna, de blir klara direkt, inge förbättring ju längre de renderas
 * Barre har förstärk datorgolvet. Imorgon golvspackel och ny plastmatta för att sedan racka miljön under helgen
<Barre> \o/
<maxjezy> plastmattor är väl fulla av gifter?
<maxjezy> mjukgörare som gör en till kvinna
<maxjezy> har jag hört
<Barre> jag har redan bröst....
<maxjezy> jag med
<maxjezy> och plastmattor överallt
<Barre> hmmm ett samband..
<Barre> larsemil: nära nu....
<bamsefar> Barre: Äre data på gång altså?
<coffe> Barre,  minns du hur man kommer in i bios på våra netbooks ?
<coffe> hurra ... kommer inte in i bios :(
<Ezim> coffe: hos mig är det med f12.
<Ezim> eller så var det f2 :). glömt.
<coffe> så .. tog bara 20 min komma in ,,, behövde visst tänka
<Barre> bamsefar: så är det
<Barre> bamsefar: jag har föstärkt golvet där racket skall stå
<realubot> God morgon.
<bamsefar> Barre: Fan vad gött
<bamsefar> Barre: Hur mycket data blir det?
<Barre> bamsefar: det är inte så mycket, fyra fysiska burkar och 6st lekburkar som skall rackas. =)
<Barre> med leskaksburkar så är det maskiner som är fysiska men inte påslagna annat än när jag leker'
<bamsefar> Barre: Ahh
<defektz> https://launchpad.net/tart
<bamsefar> Barre: Jag kan komma förbi och hjälpa dig att bygga nät om jag får låna grillen. ;)
<Ezim> google chrome tågar på med PPAPI uppdateringar
<Barre> bamsefar: du och damen är välkomna förbi och äta grillat utan att behöva näta :D
<bamsefar> Barre: Det låter trevligt. :)
<bamsefar> Barre: Grannarna blir så arga om man grillar på balkongen.
<Barre> förstår det.
<realubot> Ezim: Vad är PPAPI?
<Barre> grannar är griniga (ja, jag är också någons granne och jag är också grinig, så det så!)
<Ezim> realubot: flash som är inbyggd i google chrome.
<bamsefar> Barre: :)
<swecarp> instalerar ny dist på laptopen
<andol> bamsefar: Något ni prövat, eller mest ett kvalifiserat antagande? :)
<bamsefar> andol: Grannen har gnällt på att vår balkongdörr var o-oljad och gnisslade lite.
<Barre> andol: hur har du det?
<andol> bamsefar: ofan
<andol> Barre: Jorå, har det rätt fint, med bra väder och gott om helgutflykter att göra.
<realubot> gecko: Har du erfarenhet av det här:
<realubot> "Plastcykeln Itera. Den stora platsfabriken i Wilhelmina hade i början av 1980-talet hundratals anställda och hoppades sälja miljontals exemplar av plastcykeln Itera."
<realubot> Ezim: Jaha ja. Vad är det för nya grejer Google pumpar ut då?
<swecarp> gecko:  ping pong
<Ezim> realubot: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=223&p=455102#p455102
<Barre> andol: härligt
<andol> Barre: Jupp, och om ett par veckor blir det roadtrip ner längst kusten till Los Angeles.
<andol> Barre: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California_State_Route_1
<realubot> Ezim: Intressant. Jag ska nog testa Chrome för att se om smurfbuggen på youtube försvinner.
<Ezim> realubot: gör så. annars kan du prova högerklicka på youtube och inaktivera hårdvaru.. för se om det hjälper
<realubot> Ezim: Just det. Det har jag glömt att testa. Tack för tipset.
<realubot> Ezim: Japp. Det gjorde susen. Problem solved. :)
<Ezim> realubot: fungerar det, så kan du göra ändringen permanent. först testa och se om det fungerar.
<Ezim> realubot: np. hade man fått :P guldpeng för varje hjälp, hade jag nog simmat i pengar :P.
<realubot> Varför är bilden på youtube så pixlig trots att jag har ställt in spelaren att använda HD-upplösning?
<K350> realubot: Var ställer man in spelaren att använda Hd UPPLÖSNING?
<Ezim> realubot: prova chrome. bra grejer. :)
<realubot> Ezim: Det fungerar helt klart.
<realubot> K350: På youtube finns det ett kugghjul längst ner till höger på spelaren.
<realubot> Change quality kommer upp om du håller musen över kugghjulet.
<K350> realubot: aH, SKA KOLLA IN OM JAG KAN STÄLLA IN TILL hd
<realubot> K350: dET TYCKER JAG ATT DU SKA GÖRa
<realubot> K350: ;)
<Ezim> K350: hur gick det med din vän?
<realubot> Loreens Euphoria var faktiskt ganska bra. Det var första gången jag hörde hela låten.
<maxjezy> ajm gönna öh öh öh öh, euphoooria.. nann nann nnaaa naa nana..
<maxjezy> min röv skriver bättre musik
<Haffe> Då borde du kunna tjäna mycket pengar.
<maxjezy> jag är inte sellout
<Ezim> maxjezy: :) loreen har grym röst, sedan om texten är bra eller inte är en annan femma.
<maxjezy> inte min röv heller .)
<maxjezy> Ezim: jojo, låten var nice med trummor på allsång
<maxjezy> men de va trummorna som va nice
<realubot> Nej, texten är väl ingen höjdare men sången och musiken är helt ok.
<Ezim> maxjezy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqA_gRMYgA0
<Ezim> den här låten är betydligt bättre
<maxjezy> är hon indian?
<maxjezy> tycker hon ser ut som pocahontas
<maxjezy> fast ful
<Ezim> maxjezy: nej hon är berber.
<Ezim> :) du vet nog inte vad det är
<maxjezy> näe
<realubot> maxjezy: http://gmode.se/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/lisaloop4_137174090.jpg
<Ezim> maxjezy: sök på google och du lär dig något nytt :).
<realubot> Smink är falsk marknadsföring.
<maxjezy> realubot: sitter du o googlar looren?
<realubot> "Both of her parents are Berbers from South Morocco."
<Ezim> realubot: 99 % svenska tjejerna sminkar, det ska vi nog vara glada för. utan smink är många av dom blä :P.
<maxjezy> agnes är mycket bättre
<maxjezy> fattar inte varför inte hon vann åt sverige istället
<realubot> Berber: https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berber
<maxjezy> realubot: de förklarar varför hon ser ut som en haschrökande anka
<Ezim> maxjezy: looren har bättre röst än agnes :).
<realubot> Hon är alltså lika mycket indian som maxjezy är.
<maxjezy> näääh
<maxjezy> agnes!!!
<Ezim> realubot: :) maxjezy är en finne. han tror att alla utanför norden är haschrökande ankor (jävlas med maxjezy  :=))..
<maxjezy> Ezim: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ni8UbQnSn1Y
<maxjezy> den kunde varit vinnarbidraget istället
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja, jag googlar Loreen.
<maxjezy> syster sol är sveriges bästa tjejiga artist
<Ezim> maxjezy: får ta en titt senare.
<realubot> Ezim: maxjezy är indian.
<Ezim> realubot: :) mycket möjligt.
<realubot> Syster sol? Vad är det för totalt okänd artist?
<maxjezy> realubot: hon har fler träffar på tuben än jag
<realubot> Nu blir det kaffe tjejer!
<realubot> Vad är skillnaden mellan Chrome och Chromium när det kommer till Flash egentligen?
<realubot> Så här står det: Chrome: custom (non-free) plugin included in release
<realubot> Chromium: supports NPAPI plugins, including the one from Adobe
<realubot> Vad betyder detta i praktiken?
<Ezim> realubot: så som jag förstått det kommer chromium inte med ppapi medan chrome gör det.
<Ezim> realubot: sedan är chrome baserad på chromium, vilket gör chromium till test-versionen.
<realubot> Chromium stable är version 18 och Chrome är version 20.
<Ezim> realubot: Google Chrome fungerar tack vare det öppna källkodsprojektet Chromium och andra program med öppen källkod.
<Ezim> realubot: finner du: chrome://chrome/help/
<realubot> Ezim: Jo, men nu menar jag skillnaden mellan Flash i Chromium och i Chrome.
<Ezim> realubot: den bör vara skillnad då chrome kommer med 11.3 just nu och den som chromium kör är väl 11.2, då den är baserad på flash-plugin.
<realubot> Det verkar ju snarare vara så att Chromium bygger på koden som Google utvecklar till Chrome? Jag menar, Chromium verkar ju ligga steget efter Chrome i utvecklingen.
<realubot> Ezim: Ja. Det är det jag misstänker.
<Ezim> realubot: så har jag inte förstått det. men du kan ha rätt.
<Ezim> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Google-Chrome-vs-Chromium-Understanding-Stable-Beta-Dev-Releases-and-Version-No-140060.shtml
<Ezim> :) så jag hade nog rätt
<realubot> En stor skillnad är ju att hardware acceleration faktiskt fungerar i Chome men inte i Chormium utan att alla blir blåa i ansiktet.
<Ezim> realubot: :) det kanske för att du precis inaktivera hårdvaruaccelerationen i chromium och det påverkade nog chrome.
<Ezim> realubot: eller så har 11.3 fixad smurfproblemet :P.
<Ezim> swecarp: hur går det med installationen?
<swecarp> långsamt men det går frammåt kanon bra att kunna köra install från en ftp direkt
<realubot> Flash är ju helt fucked up på svtplay.se i Chromium 18 64 bitars. :(
<Ezim> realubot: kör med chrome. varför envisas?
<realubot> Ezim: Hm, tror du att det påverkar uppspelningen i Chrome om jag har inaktiverat hårdvaruaccelerationen i Chromium?
<realubot> Ezim: Jag ser i Flash i Chrome att hårdvaruaccelerationen är på men den är avstängd i Chromium.
<realubot> Ezim: Jag är mest nyfiken.
<Ezim> realubot: heja heja chrome och ppapi :P.
<Ezim> här fungerar det toppen
<X-Sleepy-X> Hej!
<X-Sleepy-X> Jag har ett problem som jag inte blir klok på och min ISP visste inte något.
<X-Sleepy-X> Någon här som kan mycket om DNS mm
<X-Sleepy-X> ?
<Ezim> maxjezy: syster sol har skön röst, vet ej om det är melodifestival grej.
<larsemil> !ask | X-Sleepy-X
<ubot2> X-Sleepy-X: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<realubot> Så här fuckad är svtplay.se i Chromium: http://img864.imageshack.us/img864/6033/201207112132151920x1056.png
<larsemil> realubot: min chromium funkar
<realubot> Ocg så här fuckat ser det ut när man försöker spela en video på svtplay.se: http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/4923/201207112135241920x1056.png
<realubot> larsemil: Kör du med Chromium 18 64 bits då?
<realubot> Jag är ganska säker på att Chromium fungerade på svtplay.se innan jag installerade Chrome. Dock inte helt säker då jag inte kan ha använt Fx när jag har tittat på svtplay.se innan ...
<maxjezy> Ezim: men tänk på lordi, dom vann.
<Ezim> maxjezy: lordi?
<realubot> Helt klart så löser disable på hardware acceleration smurf-buggen.
<realubot> i Chromium.
<X-Sleepy-X> jag har en domän som pekar mot en egen server på min egna lina. jag kommer åt min server via domännamnet från extern källa och kom igår åt den via domännamnet från den egna linan. idag fungerar det inte från den egna linan. dig.menandmice.com visar att allt står rätt till men det verkar som om dnserna som min isp inte kopplar. konstigt är då även detta, jag byter till 8.8.8.8 på min dator på min egna lina men ka
<X-Sleepy-X> n ändå inte komma åt domänen från den, men om jag gör dig på domänen från servern så visar den rätt. obs samma dns som verkar strula har servern...
<X-Sleepy-X> någon som fattade vad jag menade?
<Ezim> Philip5: har du läst nyheterna med kde 4.9? vi kan vänta oss :) godis.
<realubot> Varför är bilden på svtplay.se pixlig i Fx/Chrome när jag har upplösningen på 1080 och spelar upp på fullscreen. Borde det inte vara mer eller mindre samma kvalite som att spela upp en HD-film från hårddisken?
<Philip5> Ezim: inte än
<X-Sleepy-X> IGÅR= hemma wifi = laptop - domän - server OK. 3g = mobil - domän - server OK. IDAG= hemma wifi = laptop - domän - dead end. EJ OK, lika med mobil o wifi. 3g = mobil - domän - server OK.
<X-Sleepy-X> fungerade alltså så sent som till 23 igår
<realubot> svtplay.se är helt fuckat i Chromum 18 på mitt system i.a.f. Chrome och Fx fungerar bra (om man bortser från att det är lite för dålig bild för att vara 1080 när man spelar upp i fullskärm).
<X-Sleepy-X> kan tillägga att det inte heller fungerar med en sub.domän.com som jag har reggad mot mitt ip
<X-Sleepy-X> men bara om jag försöker från samma ip
<X-Sleepy-X> så krånglar det
<X-Sleepy-X> ... :(
<phibxr> realubot, streamad HD verkar alltid ha mer artifacts. antar att de komprimerar strömmen rätt hårt.
<johanbr> X-Sleepy-X, prova http://www.dnsqueries.com/en/domain_check.php
<X-Sleepy-X> johanbr: ja men det är ju så att jag kan ansluta till domänen (servern) från jobbet och mobilen men inte med internetet hemma som servern ligger på. det gick igår
<X-Sleepy-X> johanbr den klagade iofs på min SOA
<johanbr> X-Sleepy-X, ger dns-uppslagning hemifrån samma resultat som från andra ställen?
<X-Sleepy-X> johanbr: hur menar du då?
<X-Sleepy-X> johanbr: dig.menandmice.com gav samma resultat hemma som på jobbet tidigare idag
<johanbr> t.ex. "host ditt.domän.namn" hemifrån jämfört med från jobbet?
<X-Sleepy-X> en sjuk sak är:
<X-Sleepy-X> förut ikväll när jag skrev i cmd (win7) tracert mindomän så sa den att inget fanns typ, dvs inget dns uppslag
<X-Sleepy-X> nu visar den ip
<X-Sleepy-X> men
<maxjezy> Philip5: är du där?
<X-Sleepy-X> jag kan ändå inte surfa in via FF
<Ezim> Philip5: libreoffice 3.5.5.3 på väg hit :).
<realubot> phibxr: Aha. Jag misstänkte att drivrutinen till grafikkortet och Flash inte spelade bra ihop.
<realubot> Dock borde ju inte problemet finnas i youtube med HTML5 i.s.f.
<realubot> Nä, det verkar inte spela någon roll om jag använder FLash eller HTML5 Trial på youtube. Samma kvalité på youtube. Det går ju inte att testa på svtplay.se eftersom dom använder Fläsh.
<realubot> Det kanske är komprimeringen då.
<realubot> phibxr: Vad är meningen med att strömma i HD om komprimeringen förstör kvalitén?
<realubot> Vad ska man ha hrdvaruaccelereringen i Flash till när uppspelningen ser lika bra ut oavsett om hårdvaruaccelerering är på eller av? Är det bara för att lägga belastningen på GPU istället för CPU?
<Barre> ja
<Philip5> maxjezy: lite
<Haffe> Hmmmm.
<Haffe> Nu ska jag testa chromeOS live.
<Haffe> Hoppas att det blir bra.
<johanbr> realubot, senast jag kollade var grafikaccelereringen i flash inget vidare heller... t.ex. slogs den bara på om ens OpenGL-implementation matchade en specifik sträng
<Haffe> Hahahaha hot fuzz på 6:an.'
<Haffe> Nu borde de bra scenerna komma.
<madbear> skitbra film!
<realubot> johanbr: Jaha.
<Haffe> Jo, jag vet jag har sett den.
<Haffe> Hur är det, gamla tanter som blir hopsparkade?
<spacebug-> snackade ni förut om tintproblemt med nvidia och flash?
<spacebug-> dvs https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adobe-flashplugin/+bug/967091
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 967091 in adobe-flashplugin "Wrong tint in flash when it uses video acceleration" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<realubot> "Webbplatsen för antagning till högskolorna har blivit hackad. Via en länk till sajten har det gått att få reda på antagningsbesked i förtid."
<realubot> Hur gick "hacket" mot antagning.se till? Det låter mer som att antagning.se har slarvat med publiceringen?
<Haffe> Jaaa.a
<Haffe> Där kom scenen.
<Haffe> Gammal tant blir hoppsparkad.
<spacebug-> hur som helst, här finns i så fall paket som fixar smurfansikten i flash. https://launchpad.net/~tikhonov/+archive/misc/+packages
<gecko> Fy för den lede vad mycket jobb det är att ha köpt ett hus där trädgården är vildvixen
<gecko> Nu gäller det bara att få igång nätet i huset
<HakanS> Ktorrent vill inte ladda hem något med med magnetlänkar.
<HakanS> Vad kan vara felet?
<gecko> SBS
<HakanS> gecko: Fungerar det för dig?
<gecko> Nja. Har inte provat Ktorrent
<gecko> Men nu är det afton för mig efter en hård dag på huset. Adjö folket
<K350> Finns det något CLI antivirus verktyg? Måste kolla en del filer för en windows maskin i min Linux
<Philip5> K350: de flesta som finns för linux har vli
<Philip5> clamav t ex
<K350> Philip5: Vad är vli?
<spacebug-> vli är ett felskrivet cli ;)
<spacebug-> antar jag iaf då c och v sitter så nära varandra
<K350> spacebug-: Aaah..ok :-)
<Philip5> hehe precis, cli
#ubuntu-se 2012-07-12
<Philip5> realubot: trodde att minst du skulle vara vaken och underhålla kanalen så här dags
<realubot> Det är klart att jag är vaken.
<realubot> Frågan är varför Phillip sover?
<madbear> häjje
<realubot> madbear: Hello maddy. Vad gör du uppe mitt i natten?
<ibm> kodein snackar skit om sudo touch /forcefsck den gör inte alls samma sak som sudo fsck -f -c
<ibm> kodein som sagt snackar skit
<ibm> vet någon hur man kan köra sudo fsck -f -c vid omstart av datorn
<ibm> sudo fsck -f -c för att den ska leta efter alla sektorer och cluster och även alla gnu/linux hårddisk partitionerna
<andol> ibm: Ifall du vill att folk ska hjälpa dig så är det inte direkt produktivt att vara otrevlig mot de som försökt hjälpa.
<realubot> ibm: Vad är det du vill göra då?
<ibm> köra sudo fsck -f -c automatisk vid nästa om start av datorn
<ibm> alltså på alla gnu/linux hårddisk partitionerna
<realubot> ibm: Varför vill du göra det? Vad är problemet och varför tror du att fsck kommer att hjälpa?
<ibm> jag vill att den letar efter alla sektorer och cluster
<realubot> ibm: Letar efter? Vill du att fsck ska undersöka filsystemen på hårddisken och reparera ev. fel?
<realubot> ibm: Var har du fått fsck -f -c ifrån? -f och -c finns ju inte med i manualsidan till fsck: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/fsck.8.html
<ibm> ja det stämmer bra och alla andra gnu/linux hårddisk partitionerna
<realubot> ibm: Om du googlar på problemet så ser du att dom föreslår: sudo touch /forcefsck
<ibm> -f är för att tvinga alltså force och -c är för att den ska leta efter alla sektorer och cluster
<realubot> ibm: Hur vet du att -f är force och -c är för att leta efter alla sektorer/kluster?
<realubot> ibm: Var står det?
<ibm> problemet är när jag kör sudo fsck -f -c säger den att filsystemet är monterat och därför kan den orsaka allvarliga fel jag har även försökt med unmount eller umount
<realubot> ibm: Du kan inte köra fsck på ett monterat filsystem och det är därför du ska använda sudo touch /forcefsck för att köra fsck vid nästa omstart.
<realubot> ibm: Jag undrar fortfarande var du har fått informationen ifrån att du ska använda -f och -c i fsck?
<realubot> ibm: Hur vet du att det står för force och sektorer/kluster?
<realubot> ibm: Var har du fått den informationen ifrån?
<realubot> ibm: Det står inget om -c och -f i fsck manualsida.
<ibm> -c     This option causes e2fsck to use badblocks(8) program  to  do  a
<ibm>               read-only  scan  of  the device in order to find any bad blocks.
<ibm>               If any bad blocks are found, they are added  to  the  bad  block
<ibm>               inode  to  prevent them from being allocated to a file or direc‐
<ibm>               tory.  If this option is specified twice,  then  the  bad  block
<ibm>               scan will be done using a non-destructive read-write test.
<realubot> ibm: Det går inte att köra fsck på ett filsystem som används, d.v.s. på det filsystem som Ubuntu använder när du kör fsck -f -c.
<realubot> ibm: e2fsck ja. Men går det att passa options till e2fsck genom att använda fsck -f -c?
<ibm> ja och det är därför jag vill köra det automatisk vid omstart
<realubot> ibm: Varför använder du inte sudo touch /forcefsck
<realubot> ?
<ibm> när man kör fsck så körs automatisk även e2fsck
<realubot> Jo.
<realubot> Men varför inte sudo touch /forcefsck
<ibm> för att den inte kollar efter alla sektorer och gnu/linux hårddisk partitionerna
<ibm> du kanske frågar hur vet du det, det är helt enkelt för snabbt, alltså det är omöjligt på nån minute gå igenom alla
<ibm> -f     Force checking even if the file system seems clean.
<realubot> ibm: "If I understand Ubuntu's boot process correctly, init invokes mountall which in turn invokes fsck. "
<realubot> Det verkar som om det är svårt att köra fsck med -f och -c när du bootar.
<realubot> Det gör inte det som standard och det verkar som om du måste ändra i koden i en fil som heter mountall.c för att ändra options til fsck.
<ibm> hur kan man då köra fsck utan att förstöra systemet med unmount eller umount
<realubot> ibm: Varför vill du inte köra fsck med standardalternativen?
<realubot> Varför måste du ha -f och -c?
<realubot> Varför går det inte lika bra utan?
<ibm> för att markera de skadade sektorerna så att det inte skrivs över eller läses i onödan
<realubot> ibm: Du kan väl inte markera skadade sektorer med fsck för att undvika att använda dessa?
<ibm> jo det är just därför man använder tillägget -f -c
<ibm>        -c     This option causes e2fsck to use badblocks(8) program  to  do  a
<ibm>               read-only  scan  of  the device in order to find any bad blocks.
<ibm>               If any bad blocks are found, they are added  to  the  bad  block
<ibm>               inode  to  prevent them from being allocated to a file or direc‐
<ibm>               tory.  If this option is specified twice,  then  the  bad  block
<ibm>               scan will be done using a non-destructive read-write test.
<ibm> -f     Force checking even if the file system seems clean.
<realubot> ibm: Om du kör sudo touch /forcefsck så kommer fsck att reparera fel automatiskt och om det är kritiska fel så kommer du att få en fråga om vad du vill göra. Resultatet av fsck hittar du sedan i loggafilen. Där står nog vilka sektorer som är skadade.
<realubot> ibm: Ok. Jag förstår.
<ibm> nej den kollar bara de filer som finns
<ibm> jag vill köra fullständigt
<realubot> ibm: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/can-i-run-fsck-or-e2fsck-when-linux-file-system-is-mounted/
<realubot> ibm: Där verkar du ha ett förslag på lösning för hur du ska köra e2fsck. Du ska hur som helst INTE köra fsck eller e2fsck på ett monterat filsystem.
<realubot> När du har gjort som i guiden kan du ju köra: e2fsck -f -c /dev/sdaX där sdaX är t.ex. sda1, sda2 eller vad din partition som du vill köra e2fsck heter.
<realubot> PÃ¥ egen risk!
<gecko> Så är det dags att börja göra lite nytta igen
<realubot> gecko: Gör barn.
<gecko> realubot< Nä fy för den lede
<realubot> gecko: Hehe.
<realubot> gecko: Hur går det med huset då?
<gecko> realubot< Jodå det går bra. Men det är mycket att göra just nu
<realubot> gecko: Jag förstår det. Alltid mycket att göra vid flytt m.m.
<gecko> realubot< För att inte prata om en vildvuxen trädgård
<ibm> realubot jag kan inte köra (a) alternativet med umount den tillåter inte det
<realubot> gecko: Usch då. Jag är inte alls förtjust i trädgårdsarbete.
<ibm> realubot ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ sudo umount /
<ibm> umount: /: enheten är upptagen.
<ibm>         (I vissa fall kan användbar information om processer som
<ibm>          använder enheten hittas med lsof(8) eller fuser(1))
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<realubot> ibm: Körde du init 1 innan då?
<gecko> realubot< Men det är en grej som jag verkligen gillar. Vad du är uppe tidigt då
<realubot> ibm: Det står ingenstans att du ska köra umount /
<realubot> Du ska köra init 1 och sedan umount /home och sedan umount /dev/X där X ska bytas ut mot sda1, sda2, sdb5 eller vad partitionen du ska avmontera nu heter.
<realubot> gecko: Tidigt? Du menar sent?
<ibm> realubot är det init sen en etta eller bokstaven l
<realubot> En etta.
<gecko> realubot< Kom inte och säg att du inte lagt dig ännu?
<realubot> ibm: Du ska nog köra umount / men först init 1.
<realubot> ibm: Så du hade nästan rätt.
<realubot> gecko: Jo. Tyvärr. :)
<ibm> realubot jag vill köra detta på partitionen /
<gecko> realubot< Götapetter
<realubot> ibm: / är ingen partition.
<realubot> Det är roten i filsystemet.
<realubot> *monteringspunkten
<realubot> ibm: Kör init 1 och sedan umount /
<realubot> Därefter kör du e2fsck -f -c /dev/sdX. Du får själv kontrollera vilken partition du ska köra e2fsck på.
<coffe> Barre,  ping
<realubot> Jag hoppas inte att jag rörde till det för ibm.
<coffe> hoppas jag med
<ibm> realubot init 1 gick inte att köra så jag körde sudo init1 och allt blev svart skärmen och knapparna slutade att svara
<ibm> realubot jag menar sudo init 1 jag blev tvungen att stänga av datorn helt
<coffe> realubot,  +1 för  ny version av klassiska alt+f4 finten :P
<ibm> realubot jag försökte igen och det händer samma sak
<coffe> ibm,  vad är problemet ?
<ibm> realubot då är det kanske inget etta
<realubot> coffe: Han vill köra kommandot e2fsck -f -c på partitionen där / är monterad.
<realubot> coffe: Därför föreslog jag: init 1; umount /; e2fsck -f -c /dev/sdX
<realubot> Men tydligen fungerar inte det ...
<coffe> realubot,  aight .
<coffe> förstår tanken att gå ner i root init bara
<coffe> rooten kollas ju lite då å då vid omstart..  ska gå att tvinga fram en koll nästa omstart.
<realubot> Tanken var att runlevel 1 skulle göra det möjligt att avmontera systemet men det verkar ju inte riktigt fungera hela vägen.
<coffe> ibm,  varför behöver du kolla din filsystem ?
<realubot> ibm: sudo touch /forcefsck rekommenderas överallt men ibm vill inte köra detta för han vill ha sepciella options på e2fsck. sudo touch /forcefsck kör fsck med standardalternativ.
<realubot> coffe: Det där var till dig.
<coffe> realubot,  okey
<coffe> då hade jag  bootat från usb och kört det.
<ibm> för att markera de skadade sektorerna så att det inte lagras där någon fil
<realubot> Hur fungerar det med ett krypterat filsystem egentligen?
<realubot> Att köra e2fsck -c -f?
<realubot> Om Hemkatalogen är krypterad? Spelar inte det någon roll?
<ibm> den vanliga fsck utan -c kollar bara de filer som finns redan lagrade
<ibm> så jag vill få den att starta automatisk vid omstart
<realubot> Jag kanske tänker fel om krypteringen. Det spelar kanske ingen roll vad som ligger på hårddisken. Om filen är krypterad eller ej.
<ibm> som man kan göra på t. ex. windows os
<realubot> ibm: Vet du att din hårddisk är skadad eller varför är du så noga med att leta efter skadade sektorer?
<ibm> ja det vet jag det finns två sektorer
<coffe> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-force-fsck-on-the-next-reboot-or-boot-sequence/#comments
<coffe> där  inlägget av AJ  tror jag kan hjälpa dig
<ibm> alltså som är skadade
<coffe> ska inte systemet själv om de känner av att dom är skadade sluta anv det ?
<realubot> coffe: Varför skulle det hjälpa?
<realubot> coffe: Där står ju bara hur man skapar filen http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-force-fsck-on-the-next-reboot-or-boot-sequence/#comment
<realubot> forcefsck under / ?
<coffe> realubot,  nej en bit ner  hur man anv init
<coffe> telinit 1 och 2 är det tydligen ..
<coffe> är en comment jag menar .. inte själva inlägget
<realubot> coffe: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-force-fsck-on-the-next-reboot-or-boot-sequence/#comment-57188
<realubot> Där?
<coffe> yes
<coffe> ibm,  annars under boot .. så välj boota rescume mode.. där kan du få root console
<realubot> Det var ju på cyberciti.biz som jag hittade rådet om init 1.
<coffe> jag letade mest om man kunde sätta växlar
<ibm> det är fortfarande utan -f -c
<coffe> ibm,  lägg till de options du behöver när du sedan kör det
<ibm> jag behöver köra med -f -c
<ibm> jag fattar inte vad du menar
<ibm> hur då
<coffe> ibm,  jag hade bootat från cd/usb alt valt rescude boot  .. för att via de får en console .
<coffe> om man bootar i rescue , så kan man bli droppad i ett root  shell för att kunna göra sånt här
<ibm> låt oss säga det alltså återställningsläget de får jag root men hur ska jag göra sen
<coffe> realubot,  e2fsck har ju en config fil .. antar man kan där skriva in de default options man vill ha
<ibm> filsystemet är fortfarande monterat
<coffe> du väljer montera det i  ro
<coffe> absolut enklast.. har du ett usb minne ?
<ibm> va>?
<coffe> eller installations cd  ?
<ibm> har ingen sån
<realubot> coffe: Jag har inte en susning.
<coffe> ibm,  inget usbminne ?
<ibm> nej
<coffe> ska starta en virt maskin
<ibm> jag brukar spara mina grejer bara online
<realubot> ibm: Köp ett USB-minne på 2GB+. :)
<realubot> Det är bra att ha och kostar inte mycket.
<ibm> bara för det här
<coffe> ibm
<coffe> om du bootar å vbäljer rescue
<coffe> så får du en meny
<realubot> ibm: Hur installerar du Ubuntu om du inte har USB eller CD?
<ibm> hade en gammal skiva
<coffe> ibm har du möjlighet att vara här via en annan dator ?
<coffe> så kan vi ta det steg för steg ?
<ibm> nej
<ibm> har den här
<Screedo> god morgon
<ibm> men vad ska jag göra efter jag har fått root
<ibm> vad ska jag skriva där det är ju fortfarande ett monterat filsystem
<coffe> ibm,  mount -oremount,ro /
<coffe> ja de varnar för det. men dǻ systemet inte kan skriva till det. så ska de vara säkert.
<coffe> jag gjorde precis ett test på en av mina lokala maskiner
<ibm> varför funkar inte umount
<ibm> eller liknande
<coffe> för du inte kan ta bort de system du startat från .
<coffe> men jag håller med realubot  skaffa ett usb minne .. kostar knappt något .. och är alltid bra att ha
<ibm> fast när fsck kommer upp så är inte filsystemet monterat
<ibm> den monteras efter alltså när fsck är klar
<realubot> Screedo: Good morning.
<coffe> ibm , de jag just tipsade om.. testade jag själv precis
<ibm> ok
<ibm> alltså mount -oremount,ro /
<ibm> utan sudo
<ibm> eller med
<coffe> du ska vara root i de läget
<ibm> alltså då utan
<ibm> eller
<coffe> ja  onödigt köra sudo om du är root
<ibm> ok
<ibm> tusen tack för alla för hjälpen jag testar det lite senare
<coffe> realubot,  lite OT , försökte  byta disk i min  netbook igår ..  slutade med jag i desperation föröskte uppdatera min wintendo till v8,   gick inget vidare men slängde in 8:an ..   detta os som ska vara gjort för plattor och så .. tyvärr kan man inte köra ett program för  upplösningen på skärmen är för dålig.
<realubot> coffe: 1. Vad är ett Wintendo? 2. Det låter konstigt att upplösningen var för dålig? Kass drivrutin till grafiken?
<Haffe> What is up?
<coffe> realubot, fundera på de du :P  2, på netbooks så har man inte så stor skärm .
<realubot> coffe: Windows 8 är ju gjort för att kunna användas på surfplattor och dom har ju typ samma storlek som netbooks? Eller surfplattorna kanske har högre upplösning än netbooksen?
<realubot> *Windows 8 Metro, menar ja.
<realubot> *jag
<coffe> realubot,  precis .. de var det jag trodde med
<Haffe> Är ni en fisk?
<coobra> fulfisk
<coobra> eru
<Haffe> Vrooooom!
<coffe> coobra,
<coobra> coffe
<coobra> hmms
<coobra> kaffe
<coffe> ja tack
<prtzb>  /win 16
<Barre> coffe: ping
<Barre> coffe: s/i/o/
<Barre> coffe: pong alltså =)
<larsemil> heeeeej alla
<larsemil> Barre: shit du har varit här mycket senaste dagarna. semester eller? ;)
<larsemil> kodein: har kanske också semester? för honom har jag knappt sett alls i det sista
<Barre> larsemil: nej, jag jobbar. Väldigt sällan ute hos kund nu under sommaren så jag har tid att hänga lite extra här =)
<Barre> larsemil: så... hur blir det med min guide? Är det Jelly bean du kör?
<larsemil> nej jelly bean har inte kommit i någon rom än
<larsemil> de håller på att merga den till cyanogen
<larsemil> det kommer bli cyanogen 10
<larsemil> alla telefoner som kan köra cyanogenmod 9 kommer att få 10. De skrev om nästan hela kodbasen inför nian så det kommer inte ta så lång tid att merga JB -> cyanogen. DOCK så var det större förändringar i JB än vad man trott så det kommer att ta lite längre tid
<larsemil> slutet på sommaren skulle jag tro
<larsemil> Barre: http://download.chainfire.eu/196/CF-Root/SGS3/CF-Root-SGS3-v6.4.zip
<larsemil> det där är rootfilen
<larsemil> Barre: windows eller linux?
<larsemil> Barre: www.glassechidna.com.au/products/heimdall/
<larsemil> ladda hem det där
<christoffer> Jaha, vad är på gång här då? ..roota telefoner eller?
<christoffer> jag har precis konstaterat att detta är veckans bästa slösurfar dag
<coffe> Barre,  testa inte win8 på din netbook..  du kan inte köra ett skit .
<coffe> larsemil,  Barre  JB släpps som sourcecode idag.. så snart kommer nog nya rommar.
<coffe> larsemil,  å Barre  testa android notifyer ..  bra smutt
<Barre> larsemil: jag väntar nog på JB. Kommer nog inet hinna leka med telefonen ialla fall ...
<Barre> coffe: varför skulle jag vilja köra win8? :)
<coffe> Barre,  de sa jag inget om.. bara berättade..
<Barre> coffe: android notifier har jag kör lääänge :P
<Barre> coffe: windows kommer inte in i mitt hus där hemma, så det är ingen risk...
<coffe> tills jag övertygat mina vänner om att anv talk eller skype är jag illa tvungen att ha det på någon dator.. samt spelmaskinen
<Haffe> Vad kör de?
<Haffe> Windows Live messenger?
<coffe> ja msn , precis
<larsemil> något sql orakel? http://codepad.org/7oFWejOb
<larsemil> vill hämta tabell1.epost till tabell2.epost om raderna har samma username och tabell2.epost='string'
<coffe> larsemil,  ska du flytta över poster ? eller uppdatera ?
<larsemil> om tabell2.epost = 'string' hämta tabell1.epost where tabell1.username == tabell2.username
<coffe> måste testa .
<coffe> larsemil,  borde bli update table2 set epost=table1.epost where table2.user=table1.user and table1.epost = 'string'
<coffe> om nu = 'string' fungerar
<Barre> larsemil: du skrev fel i http://codepad.org/7oFWejOb va?
<Barre> sista statemend skall vara tabell2.epost, inte tabell2.username?
<Barre> larsemil: UPDATE tabell1 t1, tabell2 t2 SET t2.epost=t1.epost WHERE t1.user=t1.user AND t2.epost='default'
<Barre> larsemil: ^ är helt opbeprövat
<coffe> jag tror mer på min lösning.
<Barre> ooops... typo
<Barre> larsemil: UPDATE tabell1 t1, tabell2 t2 SET t2.epost=t1.epost WHERE t1.user=t2.user AND t2.epost='default'
<Barre> coffe: det är ju "samma" lösning =)
<Barre> nu ser jag... att larsemil skrev tabell2.epost='string' här med 'default' i länken
<coffe> nja du låser ju bägge tabellerna med din update statment .
<Barre> det är sant
<Barre> kanske är onödigt när det inte skall ske några förändringar i tabell2, men teoretiskt skulle det gå att ändra i tabell2 som skulle förändra förutsättningarna för körningen undertiden vilket (beroende på vad man vill uppnå) kanske skulle vara bra att man låste även tabell2 under körningen
<coffe> fast du menar t1 nu va ?
<Barre> ja... det menar jag =)
<coffe> för det är t2 som ska uppdateras från t1
<Barre> nu lunch
<coffe> ja tack
<spixx> Morrn
<Ezim> goddagens kanalen
<Dynamit_dev> coffe msn = Microsoft Social Network
<Dynamit_dev> Microsoft Network om jag ska vara noga
<Ezim> Dynamit_dev: :) okej. intresseklubben antecknar.
<Dynamit_dev> rätt ska vara rätt Windows Live Messenger har ju inte med Microsoft Network att göra om man ska vara noga Ezim
<Ezim> sant
<Dynamit_dev> eller har med Windows Live Messenger att göra har det ju på sätt och vis men inte på det sättet folk brukar använda det muntligt
<Ezim> :) Dynamit_dev hur kom du in på windows live messenger diskussionen?
<Dynamit_dev> <Haffe> Vad kör de?
<Dynamit_dev>  Windows Live messenger?
<Dynamit_dev> sedan avr det ju flera timmar tillbaka men såg det inte först nu
<Dynamit_dev> var
<Ezim> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/07/will-the-ubuntu-phone-os-look-this-good
<Dynamit_dev> Ser ju ut som utseendet är lite snott ifrån Nemo, MeeGo, IOS
<Ezim> nja tycker det ser ut som unity men i mindre format :)
<Ezim> Philip5: kena.
<Philip5> kena
<coffe> tips/råd på bra sätt att hantera ip adresser , blir ju mer än mycket nu med ipv6
<Ezim> Philip5: för dig som gillar ha koll: http://pkgsubmit.mageia.org/
<Ezim> :)
<Dynamit_dev> tänk om man hade lyxen att ha IPv6 mejlade ISP förut för länge sedan och frågade hur det såg ut med deras IPv6 möjligheter där jag bor för de testar det just nu, men har inte fått svar än, de brukar vara snabba på att svara annars
<Haffe> Jag har ipv6.
<Haffe> Iofs har jag gbit direkt ut på sunet också.
<Haffe> Det hade varit kul att testköra lite linuxtorrentar på den uppkopplingen.
<Philip5> Ezim: mycket där som inte är så intressant för mig
<Ezim> Philip5: tssss... :)
<Philip5> Ezim: och så ser jag inte dig som user där bland uploaders ;)
<Ezim> Philip5: kanske för att jag har en mentor :).
<Philip5> så pass
<Philip5> vad är det för grejer som du tagit dig ann att packa åt dem? något spännande?
<Ezim> Philip5: jepp. sedan har jag inte behövt porta saker till mageia på ett tag. nöjd som det är.
<Ezim> Philip5: pdfmod
<Philip5> aha
<Ezim> sedan andra paket
<Ezim> :) inget som intresserar dig
<Philip5> antagligen inte :D
<Philip5> jag är ju så kräsen
<Ezim> tänker även sopcast (har den just nu bara hos mig själv) till mageia också
<Philip5> innehåller inte den binärer bara som inte är öppna?
<Philip5> hur hanterar mageia binära blobs?
<Philip5> några policys om det?
<larsemil> http://www.dalnix.se/ata-tarta/ <-- alla som är tårtsugna...
<Haffe> larsemil: Var ligger "kontoret"
<Haffe> Ska vi gissa på Stockholm eftersom det inte står någonting utsatt?
<Ezim> Philip5: menar du sådant som skype?
<Philip5> larsemil: jag tänkte att det var någon som bakat en ATA-tårta :D
<Philip5> lite för nedig där
<Ezim> Philip5: man aktiverar bara non-free och tainted repot... så har man det mesta prop..
<Philip5> oki
<Ezim> Philip5: mandriva var tvungen lägga till repo för sådant.. det minns du nog :)
<Ezim> Philip5: http://easyurpmi.zarb.org/
<Ezim> behövs ej för mageia
<Ezim> Philip5: :) du kommer gilla mageia... testa
<larsemil> Haffe: posten uppdaterad.
<larsemil> Haffe: och så står det alltid i footern
<Ezim> Philip5: enda repon jag behövde lägga upp utanför mageia egna var för google chrome och google talk
<Philip5> einand: något för dig som ska ha stora feta grejer?! :D  http://www.fotosidan.se/cldoc/nikon-utvecklar-800-mm-tele.htm
<larsemil> Barre coffe tack funkade perfekt
<coffe> gött
<Barre> så.. valde du att låsa båda tabellerna eller inte? :)
<larsemil> låste båda! thats how i roll
<Barre> \o/
<larsemil> http://www.mio.se/produkt/Rival-Hornsoffa/M1473849/ vad tror ni om en sån här till kontoret?
<Barre> tja... hur ser kontoret ut? får den plats etc...   den var ju inte så dyr så varför inte =)
<defektz> nytt tangentbord. fan va fint
 * Barre har bestämt sig för att totalt bygga om hela mail-miljön. jobbigt men sköj
<Haffe> Ok, nu regnar det.
<Rouko> Hejalla
<Haffe> Hej hej.
<andol> Barre: Från vad till vad?
<gecko> Nu har jag fått internet i mitt nya hus. Och till min glädje ser jag att det är 1 Gb-anslutning
<gecko> Och ett helt perfekt rum för servrar finns också. Kyligt och bra utan att vara någon fukt
<gecko> Nu gäller det bara att hitta en bra väg för K5-kabeln
<gecko> Och detta rum ligger lite på sidan om i huset. Vilket har sina fördelar
<defektz> http://www.enlightenment.org/p.php?p=about/terminology&l=en
<defektz> cool
<maxjezy> Kebabpizza 275 krModifierad: Tomatsås, Ost, Skinka, Kebabkött, Salami. Extra mycket Kebabkött.Ata Special65 krModifierad: Tomatsås, Ost, Skinka, Salami, Fetaost, Oliver, Tomater (färska)
<maxjezy> där har alla tards något att dräggla över!
<Barre> andol: samma komponenter men en tightare och bättre integration, postfix, dovecot, amavis-new, spamassassin, clam-av, roundcube och mitt egna admingränssnitt kring det.
<Barre> andol: som det är nu är det för mycket "lapptäcke"
<andol> Barre: Ah, göra om, göra rätt alltså?
<Screedo> någon som använder truecrypt? har en liten fundering innan jag tänkte prova det, om jag skall skapa en truecrypt mapp på min ubuntu 12.04 maskin, kan jag skapa en eneht i en win7 maskin av den krypterade mappen?`
<andol> Screedo: Utifrån vad jag har förstått av Truecrypt så ska det inte vara några problem.
<andol> Screedo: Antagligen lättast ifall du baserar Truecrypt-container på en egen partion, kontra en fil i ett befintlig filsystem.
<Screedo> ok, låter nice. skall man skapa mappen via win7 maskinen eller installera treucrypt i ubuntu maskinen och skapa den där, sedan skapa en enhet i win7 av den befintliga mappen?
<Barre> andol: lite så, men min nuvarande mail-implementation har lite mer än 7år på nacken där jag adderat lite features/functions under årens lopp. (gått från Courier till dovecot, gått från postfix->exim->postfix samt gått från spamassassin direkt till att gå via amavis-new) så det är lite "legacy" problem
<andol> Screedo: Borde inte spela någon roll var du skapar containerna, men som sagt, låt den vara en egen partion, så slipper du bry dig om att ha rätt filsystem monterat i övrigt.
<Screedo> låter vettigt
<andol> Screedo: Sen antar jag att det hjälper att ha rätt filsystem inne i containern.
<andol> Barre: Ah
<andol> Barre: Ska inte passa på att titta lite på DKIM, SPF, etc när du ändå håller på?
<Barre> SPF körde jag för många år sen, men "tappade" bort det när jag bytte dns-leverantör. Men självklart... DKIM?
<andol> Barre: DKIM signerar innehållet (samt grundläggande headers) i mailet, mot en (publik) nyckel som finns i DNS.
<Barre> andol: ahhh... nej, DKIM får vänta. Festina lente. En sak i taget. Men det kommer så småningom implementeras.
<Barre> blir så svårt att felsöka om jag gör för många förändringar på en gång :)
<Barre> andol: just nu håller jag på att spackla mitt nybyggda förstärkta golv i källaren där racken skall stå =)
<Barre> s/racken/racket/
<andol> Barre: Rätt lugnt att implementera i efterhand, och då det sker som en separat händelse i Postfix borde det inte spela någon större roll på integrationen i övrigt. Särskilt inte då DKIM i regel enbart signerar på domännivå, och inte specifik användarnivå.
<Barre> andol: samma sak med SPF, enkelt litet TXT entry i DNS och en liten konfiguration i postfix
<andol> (Finns förvisso definierat att signera med DKIM på användarnivå också, men används i regel inte, och lär tydligen vara mindre väl implimenterat i praktiken.)
<andol> Barre: Japp, gäller bara att tänka till hur man vill ha sin SPF, i relation till forwarders etc. Själv använder jag min SPF enbart i en vitlistande roll, och kör Neutral som fallback.
<Barre> förövrigt var jag tvungen att åka förbi min föredetta arbetsgivare eftersom jag "råkat" registrera en av mina domäner med arbetsmail-adressen och glömt bort pw till nunames.nu.  #fail
<Barre> löste sig snabbt dock
<andol> Barre: Faktiskt :P
<andol> Barre: Ingen lösenordsdatabas?
<Barre> andol: jo, nu men inte då :)
<Barre> kör lastpass... bra eller anus?
<andol> Barre: Ingen egen erfarenhet utav lastpass, men tycker mig ha hört en och annan säga bra saker om det.
<Barre> känns lite "sådär" att lita på en extern leveranör, men enligt productspec så krypteras allt lokalt och enbart krypterade lösenord sparas i DB.
<andol> Barre: Själv kör jag med gpg-krypterade textfiler, distribuerade via git. Tycker det känns trygt att kunna dekryptera med hjälp utav standardverktyg.
<Barre> andol: håller med dig, men har inte lyckats hitta en bra lösning för mobila enheter i den lösningen. Det kanske du har?
<andol> Barre: Nej, mobilt är det besvärligare. Å andra sidan vill jag inte lita alltför mycket på min mobil.
<andol> Barre: Utöver det uppenbara problemet att man hela tiden har den med sig, att den är löttsnodd etc så känner jag att jag inte har riktigt lika bra koll på säkerheten vad gäller min mobil kontra en laptop.
<swecarp> Ezim: odustore
<defektz> Ezim: tjo
<Ezim> defektz: tjenis. brb. tel.
<X-Sleepy-X> Hej kanalen!
<X-Sleepy-X> Visst bör man kunna ansluta till en dator i sitt nätverk via sitt externa IP sålänge porten är öppen, även om man sitter bakom samma router?
<Barre> andol: jag vill kunna "fetcha" ett lösenord från min mobila device på ett enkelt och relativt säkert sätt. Givetvis förstår jag att enkelthet och säkerhet inte riktigt lirar i samma liga, men jag är beredd att göra avvägningar på "viss säkerhet" till förmån för enkelhet.
<Barre> andol: det behöver inte betyda att jag sparar lösenorden på moin mobila device, men jag vill enkelt kunna komma åt dem
<Philip5> X-Sleepy-X: om du kör med port forwarding på routern eller något liknande
<X-Sleepy-X> Philip5: Ja, min setup är så här: WAN 1.2.3.4 --> DD-WRT 192.168.0.1 (Port Forward 80 = 192.168.0.100) --> Server 192.168.0.100 + Client 192.168.0.200.
<Ezim> swecarp: vi kan skriva här.
<swecarp> ok
<Ezim> så vad exakt är det som du gjort ännu?
<Ezim> eller vad har du kvar att göra
<X-Sleepy-X> Philip5: Vad jag sedan försöker göra är: 192.168.0.200 --> DD-WRT --> WAN --> DD-WRT --> 192.168.0.100
<swecarp> kan man göra instalen på den lösa hdd utan att behöva starta om den här datorn
<swecarp> typ något terminal tjosan
<Ezim> hur menar du starta om
<X-Sleepy-X> Philip5: Det fungerar om jag gör: Mobil med 3G --> WAN --> DD-WRT --> 192.168.0.100
<swecarp> Ezim:  som vid en vanlig instal boota från cd
<Ezim> swecarp: så länge du installerat grub på den lösa hdd är du klar
<X-Sleepy-X> Philip5: Kan DD-WRT ha någon galen inställning som blockar mig?
<Ezim> swecarp: när installation är klar, så för du tillbaks lösa hdd till laptopen och monterar den.
<swecarp> ok en vanlig install på lösa hdd från skiva altså
<Ezim> swecarp: du kan tom använda din stenålders laptop om du är ovan med stationära.. koppla ur stenålders laptopen hdd, koppla in den andra.. kör installation på den.. när det är klar.. dra ut hdd och montera nya laptopen..
<Ezim> swecarp: jepp.
<X-Sleepy-X> Tracert exempel: tracert www.google.se = 192.168.0.1 --> serverar --> www.google.se Som vanligt med andra ord men detta är konstigt: tracert mittWANip = mittWANip
<X-Sleepy-X> den skippar min router i sista exemplet
 * X-Sleepy-X blir inte klok på dett
<X-Sleepy-X> a
<swecarp> Ezim:  gör ett försök ses senare med resultatet
<Ezim> swecarp: det kommer fungera. gör nu bara installationen på rätt hdd och välj grub på rätt hdd så är allt fixad.. som jag beskrev igår
<swecarp> ok får se om jag krashar hela systemet
<Ezim> swecarp: heja heja.. gör du rätt så blir det inga fel... annars :P ny installation tills du får till det
<swecarp> ok vi hörs snart igen förhopningsvis via laptopen
<defektz> sjukt jobbiga flugor
<realubot> God morgon.
<Ezim> realubot: :) alltid morgon för dig.
<X-Sleepy-X> Verkar jobbigt att alltid ha morgon, konstant morgontrött
<X-Sleepy-X> vad händer om jag kör sudo tasksel install mail-server en andra gång efter att jag redan gjort det?
<christoffer> X-Sleepy-X, fick du din konfiguration att fungera? ...jag tror inte det går nämligen
<christoffer> när förfrågan skickas ut på nätet från din router så skickas signalen tillbaka på samma port
<christoffer> och det blir knas
<X-Sleepy-X> christoffer: nu har jag hittat en intressant tråd om detta och man måste pilla en del med iptables tydligen
<christoffer> mjo
<christoffer> jag ställer in så att all trafik inifrån
<christoffer> som ska till en viss domän eller ip adress
<christoffer> routas om direkt till internt ip nummer
<X-Sleepy-X> hade aldrig detta problemet med min netgear router...
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=up863eQKGUI don't copy that floppy
<maxjezy> realubot: kolla videon jag länka
<maxjezy> en kommentar på youtube : "IF people steal the game, the﻿ company make less money" : That is completely untrue
<maxjezy> vad tror ni, är citatet sant eller falskt?
<realubot> Ezim: Japp. Hur är det med dig i dag då?
<maxjezy> musik och film lär dom förlora på
<maxjezy> men musik tror jag artister kan tjäna på att folk stjäl
<maxjezy> spel och film
<maxjezy> ska de stå
<maxjezy> spel är ju svårt att göra, musik idag är typ en autotune och kopiera en annans ackord
<realubot> Kaffe!
<christoffer> maxjezy, http://www.ted.com/talks/don_tapscott_four_principles_for_the_open_world_1.html
<christoffer> den är ganska intressant
<realubot> "
<realubot> Lösenorden till 450.000 e-postkonton hos Yahoo är på vift. En hackergrupp har lagt ut informationen på sin hemsida.
<realubot> "
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/ekonomi/hackergrupp-slog-till-mot-yahoo
<christoffer> handlar inte om film, musik osv
<christoffer> utan mer om den öppna världne
<christoffer> realubot, det var någon subdomän
<christoffer> yahoo voices
<christoffer> som blev hackat
<christoffer> någon VoIP tjänst om jag förstod allting rätt eller chat tjänst åtminstonde
<christoffer> nej nu blir det TV
<christoffer> hörs!
<maxjezy> christoffer: tackar :)
<maxjezy> kikar!
<christoffer> maxjezy, varsågod
<realubot> "The last entries in the data dump appear to be linked to IDs created in 2006 - which could mean the listing discovered by the hacker or hackers is an old one that is no longer in use."
<einand> yahoo dumpen har cirkulerat flera dagar
<johanbr> Xps
<swecarp> Ezim:  det funkar
<johanbr> oops :)
<Ezim> swecarp: grattis.
<swecarp> Ezim:  det var ju enkelt
<Ezim> swecarp: om du lär dig lyssna på mig tidigare hade du varit tidigare klar.
<Ezim> men du ska som vanligt envisas :)
<swecarp> fasen det strular nu med starten startade om för att kolla auto login
<swecarp> Ezim:  pm
<Ezim> realubot: bara bra. lite småarg då farsgubben köpte flygbiljetter utomlands till mig och lillsyrran feldatum... datum jag och hon ej kan åka...
<Ezim> så man får fortsätta lida av den svenska sommaren
<defektz> Ezim: jag kan följa med.
<defektz> :)
<Ezim> defektz: haha.
<Ezim> Philip5: :) swecarp har nu 2 burkar med mageia..
<Ezim> :P Philip5 bäst för dig att han inte kör cauldron på den ena,,, då lär han alltid vara före dig med paket..
<Philip5> tss
<Philip5> han tycker ju inte det är viktigt att vara först utan det ska vara stabilt
<Ezim> Philip5: nu har han ju 1 burk han kan leka med... men han gillar ju stabilitet.. han kör nog stabila repon
<Philip5> har ni fått luminance-hdr 2.3.0 final än då? jag packar det nu
<Philip5> det är ju ett program swecarp pillar med
<Ezim> Philip5: nee... 2.2.0
<realubot> Ezim: Aj då. Det blir till att lägga in Windows på farsans maskin då som straff.
<Philip5> då blir swecarp ledsen
<Ezim> realubot: haha. jepp och fylla den med virus.. han är ju utomlands själv just nu
<Philip5> Ezim: då har du ju något du kan packa ihop och bidra med... med hjälp av swecarp som säkert vill ha det
<Ezim> Philip5: jag tvivlar. han är glad att han slipper ppa :).
<Ezim> Philip5: :) det vill du allt...
<Ezim> Philip5: :P sedan kanske det inte är så smart packa saker man inte själv vet något om
<Ezim> jag kommer ju inte förstå om allt är som det ska
<Philip5> Ezim: men swecarp vet för han använder det. han har även börjat översätta det till svenska
<Ezim> Philip5: :P för dig är ju användarna försökskaniner... fördelen med ppa... inget ansvar
<Philip5> tsss
<Ezim> :)
<Ezim> Philip5: :) du får testa... jag lovar ej skvallra :P
<Ezim> Philip5: för 3, kommer man bara använda systemd..
<Ezim> vilket innebär att sysvinit inte längre kommer behövas som backup, vilket är vad den är nu i 2.
<Ezim> defektz: vilken dist kör du nu? Ubuntu? Hade varit skoj faktiskt.
<swecarp> luminance har jag inte instalerat Philip5  tar för lite bilder som lämpar sig för hdr bilder
<swecarp> översättninge ligger på is just nu
<Philip5> swecarp: du kanske ska bidra med bilder till startupbilden för digikam
<Philip5> de tar ju emot bidrag som det väljs mellan inför varje release :)
<Ezim> Philip5: swecarp njuter av vädret... innan dina gudar börjar :P med regn igen
<einand> sådan här är underbar http://myggfri.nu/Produkter/Visaprodukter/tabid/60/ProductID/167/List/0/Default.aspx?SortField=ProductName%20DESC,UnitCost
<einand> Philip5: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150932274717997.419246.583277996&type=1&l=6a16adaa98
<gecko> En sak är nu säker. Nästa gång jag flyttar så blir det i en kista
<Ezim> gecko: gudförbjude..
<gecko> Ezim< Nä Gud gillar kistor
<einand> gud gillar urnor
<gecko> Gud gillar allt som Han tror kommer till Han
<Ezim> gecko: det är i för sig sant.. :P
<swecarp> gecko jag har nu instalerat mageia på laptopen
<gecko> Mina stackars datafingrar är totalt sargade av trädgårdsarbete
<gecko> swecarp<  Aha. Perfekt
<Ezim> gecko: applicera kräm på dom..
<gecko> Ezim<  Nja det hjälper nog föga mot såra av rosen buskar och kvistar. Mina armar ser ut som jag blivit misshandlad
<Ezim> gecko: ajaj.. du kan nu visa musklerna för byns kvinnor... :P
<maxjezy> blir systemet snabbare om man rensar lite film från diskarna?
<gecko> Ezim< För övrigt så nyttjar inga alphahanar fjollkrämer
<maxjezy> systemdisken
<maxjezy> tycker systemet blir segt redan efter en månad
<Ezim> maxjezy: bör ju inte göra någon skillnad.. då defragmentering inte är något stort problem under *nix
<gecko> Segt? Då beror det nog på din dator
<maxjezy> skumt asså
<maxjezy> tycker endå tjejens netbook blir lite snabbare när systemdisken inte är smockfull
<gecko> Men nu måste jag sova innan jag svimmar av trötthet. Adjö folket
<maxjezy> gecko: rest in peace
<gecko> :D
<Ezim> gecko: sovgott gubbtok.
<Philip5> einand: jag ska till varberg nästa vecka :=
<Philip5> :)
<Ezim> Philip5: vad ska du göra i västsverige? :P
<Philip5> hälsa på mina föräldrar som bor i stuga där
<Ezim> Philip5: så du är västerlänning :P...
<Philip5> nej de semestrar bara där
<Ezim> Philip5: glädjedödare
<Philip5> hehe
<Ezim> Philip5: :) västsverige är vackert...
 * spacebug- gäspar lite. Däckade i soffan av sockerintag men är nu vaken igen tack vare min nyinköpta espressomaksin hehe
<Ezim> Philip5: undrar om U-sala är sveriges plattaste stad.
<Ezim> spacebug-: kaffe så sent? damn :P. realubot styck över dig.
<spacebug-> hehe
<Ezim> ne nu ska man röra på sig.. syns senare gott folk eller :) imorgon/osv..
<realubot> Hallå tjejer!
<spacebug-> tjena realubot
<realubot> spacebug-: Tjenare spacey. Hur är läget?
<spacebug-> jo tack bra
<spacebug-> själv då?
<realubot> spacebug-: Det är väl okej. Jag ska försöka fixa lite middag nu. Vad pysslar du med då?
<realubot> maxjezy: Du ska ju lämna 10% av utrymmet på systemdisken i Windows. Annars riskerar systemet att sega ner.
<spacebug-> realubot: just nu inte mycket
<realubot> maxjezy: Men du kanske inte snackar Windows ... Jag vet inte hur det är i Linux.
<realubot> spacebug-: Du har semester eller?
<spacebug-> realubot: japp i två veckor till (haft två)
<realubot> spacebug-: Blir det någon resa då?
<spacebug-> realubot: tveksamt. Har ingen att resa med
<Philip5> realubot: men svara spacebug- nu då när han pratar med dig. du som säger att ingen pratar och att det är så tyst här...
<Philip5> inte bara dissa så där
<Markk> :D
<realubot> Philip5: Vad då svara?
<realubot> Philip5: Det var ju jag som ställde en fråga till honom.
<realubot> Philip5: Och sluta trolla annars slänge vi ut dig ur kanalen.
<realubot> *slänger
<realubot> Markk: ;)
<spacebug-> :P
<DrGrov> Gokväll
<DrGrov> Går det att få in Java 7 i 10.04? Har stött på en del problem kring att få tillgång till min webbank. Kräver Java 7.x. för att slippa in.
<realubot> Byt bank.
#ubuntu-se 2012-07-13
 * realubot är proppmätt.
<realubot> Sover ni?
<DrGrov> realubot: Vad i helvete är det för råd? "Byt bank."
<urbran> hi
<urbran> what does poyke mean in swedish?
<andol> urbran: If it actually is pojke, that would translate into boy.
<urbran> ah
<urbran> you know theres a cooking method called that way?
<andol> urbran: No, but given the amount of words with different meanings in different languages, it doesn't really suprise me.
<urbran> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potjiekos
<urbran> basically cooking in a pot on bonfire
<realubot> Potjiekos is not pojke. :(
<gecko> Det var som rackarn. Jag vaknade idag också.
<realubot> gecko: Du får leva en dag till.
<gecko> realubot< Ja det verkar inte bättre
<gecko> Undrar hur mycket datamatrial av olika sorter man kan samla på sig? Tydöigen hur mycket som helst. Vilket märks nu vid flytten
<Screedo> god morgon
<realubot> gecko: Samla datamaterialet i en databas och släng alla gamla datorer.
<realubot> Screedo: Good morning.
<whomee_> finns det något enkelt sätt att radera alla paket på ett system som har med X att göra? te.x jag vill bli av med hela den grafiska miljön.
<realubot> whomee_: Ett sätt är att jämföra paketen i Ubuntu command line versionen på ALternate-skivan med paketen som ingår i en vanlig Ubuntu Desktop-installation.
<realubot> whomee_: Jag vet inte riktigt hur det skulle gå till men ...
<realubot> whomee_: Frågan är vad som skiljer Ubuntu commmand line från Ubuntu Desktop? ubuntu-desktop och xorg?
<realubot> whomee_: Det kanske räcker att du raderar alla paket som ingår i Ubuntu Desktop och xorg.
<realubot> HakanS: HakanS!
<HakanS> realubot: God morgon.
<realubot> HakanS: God morgon.
<realubot> HakanS: Har du hittat något kneg?
<HakanS> realubot: Nej, inte än. Det är rätt lugnt på jobbfronten just nu. Ingen annonserar nu i semestertid.
<HakanS> realubot: Själv då?
<realubot> HakanS: Jag ligger lika lågt som arbetsgivarna.
<HakanS> realubot: Vad har du sökt för jobb?
<Barre> morrn morrn
<Haffe> Förmiddag.
<realubot> HakanS: Jag har sökt alla möjliga jobb, inte bara IT. Du då?
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/digitalt/digital-boom-for-musikbranschen_7342532.svd
<realubot> "Streamingtjänster som Spotify stod för 253 miljoner kronor, en ökning med 79 procent." Det ligget stålar i Spotify.
<larsemil> Barre: nu håller jag på att snurra igen.
<realubot> Det är över hälften av musikförsäljningen i Sverige.
<larsemil> Barre: vad är det som avgör storleken på en volymegroup?
<larsemil> volume
<larsemil> om någon har koll på LVM så kolla här: http://pastebin.com/xU9pYPiU
<coffe> Barre,  ping pong ..   vad är det för mobil du har problem med ?
<Barre> coffe: min S3
<Barre> larsemil: volymgruppensstorlek är summan av alla fysiska enheter (physical devicees) som ingår i den volymgruppen
<coffe> Barre,  så du har åxå en s3 .. nice ..
<coffe> Barre,  har du kört in någon av uppdateringarna ?
<larsemil> Barre: mm tror mitt problem är nästlade LVM volymer.
<larsemil> Alla mina problem med S3 försvann när jag drog in cyanogenmod.
<Barre> coffe: mmm
<coffe> larsemil,  så du har oxå s3 ?    va roligt
<larsemil> jupp jupp
<coffe> Barre,  har du för version nu  ?
<coffe> Barre,  låter som du inte får edge uppkoppling
<Barre> larsemil: du har inte en skiss över hur du satt upp miljön? Personligen skulle jag aldrig öka storleken på en pv som ingår i en vg, jag hade skapat en ny pv och adderat in i vg'n
<larsemil> Barre: mm det inser jag väl också
<larsemil> Barre: nu.
<Barre> coffe: 4.04
<coffe> Barre,  senaste uppdateringen till telefonen kom i morse
<coffe> larsemil, Barre  hur gör ni får accessa  mobilens innehåll från ubuntu ?
<Barre> coffe: har inte anslutit den till ubuntu
<coffe> Barre,  kör då kies nu , och kör in senaste varianten
<larsemil> coffe: airdroid
<coffe> jmtpfs testade jag med .. och fick det att fungera
<coffe> barre vad har du för kompilerings nr ?  de 6 sista
<coffe> eller basbands version
<larsemil> coffe: adb när inget annat fungerar
<larsemil> annars tror jag det fungerade att bara sätta i sladden för mig...
<coffe> larsemil,  uwwwhhhh
<larsemil> coffe: för att få upp den och bläddra i filerna var det iaf bara att sätta i sladden
<coffe> larsemil,  ok. då måste CM göra om det.
<larsemil> det var så innan också.
<larsemil> innan jag flashade
<larsemil> var så jag fick in Rom-filerna
<coffe> larsemil,  version av ubuntu ?
<coffe> larsemil,  ändrat från mtp mode på usb  ?
<larsemil> coffe: 12.04. Har inte gjort något alls
<coffe> larsemil, ok, default så fungerar det inte :)  så något måste du ha gjort
<larsemil> på min dator så gjorde det det.
<coffe> Barre,  senaste är xxlfb
<Barre> coffe: håller på att uppdateras
<coffe> Barre,  hittat någon changlog ?
<coffe> jag glömde testa OTA
<coffe> då Tor kommer å hälsar på så får man ställa in fisketuren och  installera proxmox.
<coffe> Barre,  nytt är att i dropdown så kan man där sätta ljusstyrkan direkt
<coffe_> oj
<Coffe> så
<Coffe> larsemil,  har du i skallen eller nära tillhands hur man startade vnc i pm igen ?
<Coffe> larsemil,  vilken version av pm kör du ?
<larsemil> Coffe: fortfarande 1.9
<Coffe> larsemil,  ok. kör 2.* här hemma nu
<larsemil> är så jobbigt med migreringen. ska ta det när jag har en hel helg över någon dag. ;)
<larsemil> och det är sällan hela helger ryms på en dag. ;)
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> atörigt, Nintendo DS har inte WPA stöd i sina enheter, bara WEP
<Screedo> hmm, det första man blir blind på är ögonen...
<Coffe> larsemil,  ja skulle nog sätta upp en 2.* test miljö först.. då de är rätt mycket skillnader
<larsemil> Coffe: och sen migrera burk för burk?
<Coffe> larsemil,  ja flytta över dom. sedan uppgradera gamla servern å lägga in den i klustret
<larsemil> måste ändå migrera massa .raw till lagringsklustret också
<larsemil> har Barre också börjat lira proxmox nu eller?
<larsemil> Coffe: vad är skillnaden på disktype: {IDE, VIRTIO, SCSI}
<Coffe> legacy, anv vertio när du kan ..  migrera till lagring.. de har jag ett script för att göra.
<larsemil> Coffe: nc  -l -p 5901 -c "qm vncproxy 115 test" så var det tror jag. vnc grejen
<Barre> larsemil: i helgen, jag ställde in racket i rummet i morse. Skall racka UPS och bygga i hop mina två pm noder ikväll
<Coffe> larsemil,  funkar inte i 2.*
<Coffe> Barre,  fan ta ebn grillkväll så kommer vi äter å leker PM
<Barre> inte helt omöjligt, amelia & bamsefar tjatar också om grillning ;P
<larsemil> jag med! fast det är lite långt bort...
<Coffe> larsemil,  för mig med nu
<larsemil> Coffe: vart bor du nu?
<Coffe> larsemil,  playa del söderhamn
<larsemil> Coffe: sitter just nu och installerar en VPS åt en vän som vuxit upp där.
<Coffe> larsemil,  nice :)
<Barre> Coffe: har du flyttat från noevo el stockholmo?
<Coffe> Barre,  Yes ,
<Barre> Coffe: ohhh... det hade jag ingen aaaaning om
<larsemil> man skryter väl kanske inte om söderhamn. ;)
<larsemil> nej då
<larsemil> jag gillar söderhamn.
<Coffe> Barre,  far min har vart sjuk.. så jag passar på då jag jobbar  på distans att vara här
<larsemil> ni har/hade ju faktiskt sveriges högsta macdonaldsskylt
<larsemil> Coffe: hittat nytt jobb?
<Coffe> tur jag bort utanför då larsemil
<Coffe> larsemil,  nej..  har lite småprojekt..
<Barre> Coffe: i c
<Haffe> Mmmmm.
<Haffe> Jag har en kaka i ugnen.
<Haffe> Det kommer att bli en episkt god kaka.
<Haffe> Aprikos och banan.
<Haffe> Mmmmmm.
<Haffe> Kaka.
<Philip5> hmmm, kanske skulle ha mig lite kaffe
<Barre> !kaka
<ubot2> Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<Philip5> HakanS: får du någon användning av kameran nu i sommar?
<HakanS> Philip5: Ja då. Får användning av videokameran också.
<HakanS> Philip5: Själv då?
<Philip5> kul
<Philip5> har inte fotoat så mycket faktiskt
<Philip5> men pillat mer med digikam när vädret varit dåligt :)
<Philip5> blir kanske lite nästa vecka då jag åker till västkusten
<HakanS> Philip5: Var då?
<Philip5> varberg
<HakanS> Du får väl plåta vindsurfare i Apelviken då.
<Philip5> vore nått men jag har inget bra tele för sånt
<Philip5> borde skaffa nått
<HakanS> Det går att använda vidvinkeln om du är nära.
<HakanS> Men du är kanske rädd om kameran. ;)
<Philip5> då ska man vara väldigt nära om det ska bli bra
<Philip5> lite rädd om den
<HakanS> Att hålla kameran 30 cm över havsytan en blåsig dag är inget för räddhågsna.
<Philip5> nä men om man hade ett vattentätt hus för den vore det ju najs
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<Philip5> läget?
<swecarp> bra har presis startat burken ska fika nu
<Philip5> najs
<Philip5> startat en av alla dina burkar... ;)
<swecarp> seddan blir det att fixa detn ny internet anslutningen
<swecarp> ses senare
<Philip5> oki
<Philip5> ha det
<realubot> Philip5: Känner du swecarp IRL eller?
<realubot> Ni verkar mer än bara vänner ...
<gecko> Snacka om att jag har tur. har planterat en massa växter idag. Och precis när det är klart så börjat det tokregna. Inte för jag är rädd för vatten. men det passar så bra att nyplanteringar får regnvatten direkt
<gecko> Och mitt i allt planterande så fick jag åka iväg och laga en dator. Klantskallarna
<gecko> Hur lyckas man ta bort nästan alla startfiler som måste finnas i win?
<gecko> Samt bootsect-mappen !
<gecko> Nog borde väl datorn skrika rätt ut när man gör detta
<gecko> Men så var det en windowsdator. Så man ska väl inte vara förvånad
<gecko> Men nu måste det inriktas på att packa allt bohag. För imorgon går flyttlasset.
<gecko> Adjö för nu
<realubot> Solen lyser
<realubot> ... med sin frånvaro.
<realubot> När kommer 12.04.1?
<Ezim> realubot: kommer väl i aug.
<andol> Enligt https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule/ så kommer 12.04.1 i slutet av augusti.
<_Trullo> juli sa dom ju :/
<realubot> Ezim: Ok.
<realubot> Är det idé att vänta med att installera 12.04 på några burkar tills 12.04.1?
<Ezim> realubot: vänta skulle jag rekommendera. det är oftast då ubuntu lts utgåvorna blir riktigt stabila.
<arand> Om du har 24k modem, kanske.
<_Trullo> nyinstallation e nog ok, ska man uppdatera då ska man väl vänta
<Ezim> gecko: :) vad görs?
<rolfblidborg_> Hej hej! Long time no see!
<Ezim> hej rolfblidborg_ :)... vem du nu är
<rolfblidborg_> Hängde här mycket förut, sa inte så mycket vettigt, men jag fanns här!
<rolfblidborg_> Kanske hette torskn eller optimistn då
<rolfblidborg_> realubot kanske minns mig?
<Ezim> rolfblidborg_: välkommen tillbaks... härligt att ex-idlare har vaknat till liv
<rolfblidborg_> Ezim: absolut! Jag använde inte ens linux då, hehe.
<Ezim> rolfblidborg_: välkommen till underbara tux-world..
<rolfblidborg_> Ezim: Men nu har jag tagit tummen ur röven och installerat ubuntu. holy crap vad jag inte kan någonting känner jag!
<Ezim> rolfblidborg_: :) unity är ju nytt om du inte kört ubuntu på ett tag.
<rolfblidborg_> Ezim: Är det gui't?
<Ezim> rolfblidborg_: :) när körde du ubuntu senast?
<rolfblidborg_> Ezim: eeh, har aldrig riktigt kört ubuntu innan, installerat det någongång i virtual box, men aldrig använt det innan :P
<rolfblidborg_> Jag tröttnade bara på windows och bestämde mig för att köra linux :-)
<Ezim> rolfblidborg_: :) ja då är det ju hel del som är nytt för dig.
<Ezim> rolfblidborg_: har du hunnit leka med ubuntu något?
<rolfblidborg_> Ezim: Njaa, håller på att försöka få min andra skärm att fungera, tror att jag har fel drivrutin till grafikkortet
<rolfblidborg_> Hur lirar Linux med crossfire?
<Ezim> rolfblidborg_: vad har du för grafikkort?
<rolfblidborg_> Ezim: ATI Radeon HD 5770
<Ezim> rolfblidborg_: okey... kör du med fglrx drivrutinerna eller de öppna?
<rolfblidborg_> Ezim: fglrx
<rolfblidborg_> Tror jag. jag har det installerat i alla fall
<Ezim> rolfblidborg_: kolla om jockey-gtk har valt rätt drivrutiner..
<rolfblidborg_> Någonting har den aktiverat, vet dock inte om det är till 5770
<Ezim> rolfblidborg_: :) då bör du kunna koppla upp dig med amdcccle
<rolfblidborg_> Ezim: "Proprietary FGLRX graphics driver"
<Ezim> rolfblidborg_: okej.. då är rätt drivisar installerade
<Ezim> rolfblidborg_: kör gksudo amdcccle från terminalen
<rolfblidborg_> Ezim: Jo, men den crashar bara när jag försöker använda adminstratörsläge :/
<Ezim> rolfblidborg_: även gksudo amdcccle ?
<rolfblidborg_> ska kolla!
<K350> Ezim: Hm, vilken vän?
<Ezim> K350: vän?
<rolfblidborg_> Ezim: "GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_new: assertion `G_TYPE_IS_OBJECT (object_type)' failed"
<Ezim> rolfblidborg_: prova från jockey ominstallera och se om det kraschar... annars är radeon stödet för ati bra... då kan du använda arandr för köra dual-monitor
<rolfblidborg_> Okej!
<rolfblidborg_> Ezim: Känns inte som att det flyter något bra, fönster fryser sig ibland osv, har en rätt schysst burk, så den borde klara av det tycker man
<Ezim> rolfblidborg_: fungerar inte ominstallationen så kan du bara ta bort drivrutinerna som jockey valt åt dig.. därefter installerar du arandr från programcentral..
<realubot> rolfblidborg_: Japp. I remember you.
<rolfblidborg_> realubot: Hej påre!
<realubot> rolfblidborg_: Hej hej!
<Ezim> rolfblidborg_: radeon är de öppna drivrutinerna för ati och som jag förstått det är dom bra
<rolfblidborg_> Ezim: fick fram "SystemError: E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" när jag skulle avinstallera
<rolfblidborg_> Ska jag skrota jockey?
<Ezim> rolfblidborg_: :) ingen bra början...
<Ezim> rolfblidborg_: prova avinstallera ati drivrutinerna (fglrx) från synaptic
<Ezim> rolfblidborg_: du kan även följa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<realubot> rolfblidborg_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/127664/dual-monitors-not-detected-in-ubuntu-12-04-ati-radeon-hd
<realubot> rolfblidborg_: Sett svaret där?
<Ezim> realubot: han kör fglrx och inte radeon
<realubot> Jaha. Varför då?
<Ezim> realubot: jag bad honom istället testa radeon... för flgrx strular för honom
<realubot> Okej.
<rolfblidborg_> Så fort jag försöker göra något i ubuntu software center så är det något som går snett, vad har jag lyckats med?
<rolfblidborg_> Den klagar på att oracle JDK 7 inte är installerad, men jag kan ju inte installera den via software center...
<rolfblidborg_> Ah. måste starta om burken.. brb!
<Ezim> :) ubuntu 12.04 borde ej klaga på oracle jdk 7
<Ezim> då den bör vara borta från officiella repot
<Ezim> jaha :P nu skrev jag det i onödan igen
<realubot> Buggrapportens information + sista kommentaren kanske är intressant? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/875038
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 875038 in fglrx-installer "Cannot set dual display with radeon driver on Oneiric" [Undecided,Fix released]
<realubot> "I have tried setting the mirrored display as dual display with gnome-control-center display but it only shows a single "Unknown" monitor which I cannot set as a dual display."
<realubot> "
<realubot> The reporter worked around the issue by using open-source radeon drivers and has requested the bug be closed. I am marking it incomplete in case anyone wants to contribute more information.
<realubot> "
<realubot> Användaren använder 11.10 men det kanske är lika för 12.04?
<Ezim> min framtida burk kommer jag inhandla från system76 förhoppningsvis
<Ezim> realubot: det bör inte vara samma då radeon stödet :) har förbättrats då kärnan i 11.10 och 12.04 inte är samma version :P
<realubot> Jag kommer att bygga min framtida stationära bruk själv och noga välja delar som stöds av en LTS-version.
<realubot> Ezim: Det var ett höftskott. Jag har inte koll på drivrutiner och shit.
<Ezim> realubot: :).
<Ezim> rolfblidborg_: wb.
<rolfblidborg_> Ezim: tackar!
<Ezim> rolfblidborg_: fick du bort fglrx?
<rolfblidborg_> Nu ska vi se, hur var kommandot för att starta ccc?
<Ezim> eller körde du ominstallation av fglrx?
<Ezim> hexabit: wb :).
<rolfblidborg_> Nja, jag installerade om drivrutinerna
<hexabit> Ezim: Hello!! :)
<Ezim> hexabit: :) vågar man frågar om du testat ännu?
<Ezim> rolfblidborg_: gksudo amdcccle
<rolfblidborg_> Ezim: Samma problem igen. :/
<hexabit> Ezim: Hehehe den står redo men jag har inte kört något mer
<Ezim> hexabit: :) latmask..
<hexabit> Ezim: Men min semester börjar idag :)
<hexabit> Ezim: så tid finns ju nu.
<Ezim> rolfblidborg_: okej kan vara någon bugg med den versionen.. ska se om x-swat har nyare drivis
<Ezim> rolfblidborg_: hmm x-swat hade inget nytt för 12.04.... vilken version har du av fglrx?
<rolfblidborg_> Ingen alls, jag tog bort den
<rolfblidborg_> Ezim: men det var "jockey-gtk 0.9.7-0ubuntu7"
<Ezim> rolfblidborg_: haha damn du har tagit bort jockey
<Ezim> det var inte :P jockey du skulle ta bort
<rolfblidborg_> Ezim: Kan ju alltid installera det igen
<rolfblidborg_> Nehe!
<Ezim> jepp.. sorry om jag var otydligt..
<rolfblidborg_> haha :-)
<Ezim> rolfblidborg_: man använder hårdvarucentralen/jockey-gtk för installera eller avinstallera drivrutiner som tex för grafikkortet
<rolfblidborg_> Det finns ju två versioner av jockey, en gtk och en kde, vilken ska jag installera?
<Ezim> rolfblidborg_: gtk.. :)
<Haffe> Vad kör du för fönsterhanterare?
<rolfblidborg_> Ezim: DÃ¥ var det inne igen!
<rolfblidborg_> Haffe: Frågar du mig?
<Ezim> rolfblidborg_: prova nu ominstallera markerade/installerade drivrutinen
<Screedo> någon som ahr en aning om när ersättaren till Fusion baserade moderkorten kommer? funderar på om jag skall införskaffa ett asrock E350M och bygga en htpc på xbmc eller vänta.
<Ezim> kan kräva omstart... fungerar det inte... ja då får du avinstallera och sedan starta om..
<rolfblidborg_> Okej!
<Ezim> rolfblidborg_: för vara tydligen du ska ej avinstallera jockey-gtk och starta om :).
<rolfblidborg_> Finns det någon schysst IRC-client till linux? Sitter just nu med webchat, inte så optimalt
<Ezim> rolfblidborg_: xchat är ju skön.
<realubot> Att få vissa grafikkort att spela bra med Linux är ett gissel. Det går ju inte att köpa en dator utan att först kontrollera grafikkortets kompabilitet med Linux. Tyvärr.
<Ezim> realubot: har aldrig varit problem för mig eller de jag installerat.
<realubot> rolfblidborg_: irssi eller xchat
<Screedo> irssi är nice
<Screedo> om du gillar konsol baserat.
<rolfblidborg_> är inte irssi i terminalen?
<rolfblidborg_> Ja titta, du ser!
<realubot> rolfblidborg_: Irssi är typ CLI (command line interface) medan xchat är GUI (graphical user interface).
<K350> Ezim: 20:53 < Ezim> K350: hur     │                                 gick det med din  │                                 vän?
<realubot> Ezim: Jag tycker det är Linux akilleshäl.
<realubot> Ezim: Många grafikkort fungerar bra men det är alltid ett lotteri om grafikkortet kommer att fungera bra i Linux när man installerar Ubuntu på en ny dator.
<Ezim> K350: hänger fortfarande inte med... men nåja
<realubot> *bra på datorn
<rolfblidborg__> Oj så spännande!
<Ezim> realubot: nja nu tar du väl i.. det är väl hybrid-kort som är största boven och det kommer inom snart framtid lösas uppströms
<K350> Ezim: Nja, inte jag heller. Förstod inte det messet från dig bara..men äh..nvm :-)
<realubot> K350: Du missade ibm igår (eller var det förrgår?)
<Ezim> rolfblidborg_: fungerar det nu?
<rolfblidborg__> Kräver reboot
<K350> realubot: Oh..vad är hans nya problem då?
<rolfblidborg__> SÃ¥, brb!
<Ezim> rolfblidborg__: ta din tid.
<realubot> K350: Han försökte avmontera partitionen med monteringspunkten /. Det gick inget vidare, tror jag ...
<Ezim> haha avmontera /
<Ezim> ?
<K350> realubot: realubot Det är f-n inte SANT! Hålller han FORTFARANDE på med den grejjen?:-o
<realubot> K350: Han skulle köra e2fsck -c -f på partitionen med filsystemet för att märka skadade sketorer/kluster.
<realubot> *sektorer
<Ezim> :) varför ska man avmontera / ? det fungerar ju om man kör livecd.. men i vanlig system fungerar det inte..
<K350> realubot: Lägg av. Du måste skämta. Killen är ju OTROLIG!!!!!
<realubot> K350: Nej, jag skämtar inte. Jag slår vad om att han dyker upp med samma fråga inom x dagar.
<K350> realubot: Han kan ju mounta sian diskar "grafiskt" i systemsettings
<Ezim> K350: var nog han jag syftade på, när jag skrev vän antar jag.
<K350> realubot: Jag tänker inte sätta emot!!!
<K350> Ezim: lol..ok det förklarar saken
<Ezim> K350: ni är bundisar ju :).
<realubot> K350: Du menar från Ubuntu Live?
<Ezim> realubot: jag hoppas du inte bad honom avmontera icke-livesession?
<rolfblidborg> ezim: Det crashar fortfarande
<K350> realubot: Njae. I systemsettings finns ju inställningar för flyttbara enheter vill jag minnas
<Ezim> *avmontera /
<K350> realubot: Han älskar ju "grafiskt"...
<Ezim> rolfblidborg: kör du radeon.. avinstallera bara drivrutinen du ominstallerade...
<realubot> Ezim: Det ska nog gå om man går till runlevel 1 först.
<Ezim> K350: du menar nog diskverktyg eller vad gnome programmet nu heter
<Ezim> realubot: lycka till förklara runlevel 1 för honom
<realubot> K350: Tror du att det är så enkelt att han bootar en Ubuntu Live och kör e2fsck -c -f på filsystemet? Du underskattar ibm ...
<K350> Ezim: Ja, det kanske har olika namn i Ubuntu/Kubuntu etc..?
<realubot> K350: Han har ju ingen CD-skiva eller USB-minne. Hur ska han boota Live?
<Ezim> K350: jepp heter olika och det är inte exakt samma sak.. :)
<realubot> Ezim: Hur skulle han annars göra utan Live?
<Ezim> realubot: be en bön.. löser många problem eller ringa polia :P
<K350> realubot: ehm, menar du att han ska ändra i BIOS för att boota från CD*USB?
<Ezim> rolfblidborg: hur går det? fått ordning?
<K350> Ezim: jo, det kluriga med honom är att han är rätt flummig med vad de tär han eg vill göra.
<realubot> K350: Nej, jag menar att han har ju ingen CD-skiva eller något USB-minne. Hur bootar man en Live-session utan CD/USB?
<K350> realubot: Fast han är iofs allti flummig med vad det är han eg vill
<rolfblidborg> Ezim: Nja, måste starta om igen..
<rolfblidborg> Ezim: brb!
<realubot> K350: Det skiter sig på att han inte har CD/USB och då återstår att jonglera med runlevels. Det gick inget vidare ...
<realubot> K350: Så nu vet du var du ska ta vid när han ber om hjälp igen ...
<K350> realubot: uhm, det låte rlite knepigare..måste jag fundera på...
<K350> realubot: Är inte det lite raket teknoligi för den där hemmasnickaren?
<Ezim> haha
<Ezim> :) raket-teknologi och hemmasnickrare
<Ezim> P
<Ezim> rolfblidborg: wb..
<rolfblidborg> Ezim: jag får upp ett felmeddelande när jag ska ta bort drivrutinen och sen står det att "Remove" och det den gör då är att den installerar drivrutinen
<rolfblidborg> Ezim: tack!
<K350> realubot: Jag får en känsla av att han vill köra flera OS samtidigt....qemu kanske vore enklare?
<Ezim> rolfblidborg: hmm hänger inte med där..
<rolfblidborg> Ezim: Jag förstår det, min meningsuppbyggnad vad sådär :/
<Ezim> jockey bör inte installera på nytt om du valt avinstallera
<rolfblidborg> Ezim: det är det den gör
<Ezim> weird...
<rolfblidborg> Ezim: Knappen säger "remove" och när man trycker där så installerar den drivrutinen
<K350> Ezim: Vad hette den distro du anväder nu igen?
<rolfblidborg> Ezim: Nu tar den bort... Så jävla skum..
<Ezim> rolfblidborg: här står det hur du avinstallerar fglrx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Ezim> rolfblidborg: hallelullja
<realubot> K350: Jag vet ärligt talat inte vad han håller på med. Jag frågade om han misstänte att hårddisken var skadad eftersom han vill köra ett kommando för att märka skadade sketorer på hårddisken men fick inget svar.
<Ezim> K350: mageia... :)
<rolfblidborg> Ezim: Får upp ett felmeddelande där det står: "SystemError: E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<realubot> K350: Han vill ju inte försöka reparera skadorna heller utan bara märka ut skadade sketorer så han undviker att använda dessa i framtiden.
<rolfblidborg> Ezim: men den verkar vara borta!
 * X-Sleepy-X vet svaret
<Ezim> rolfblidborg: grattis.. nu kör vi vågen medan du får starta om
<Ezim> :)
<K350> realubot: Något är onekligen skadat. Men om det rä hårddisken är tveksamt.........
<realubot> K350: Nu är du elak. ;)
 * rolfblidborg suckar lite lätt och rebootar.
<Ezim> K350: ska du testa mageia? du kommer gilla :).
<rolfblidborg> brb!
<rolfblidborg> .-)
<K350> realubot: lol
 * X-Sleepy-X hör K350 skratta
<K350> Ezim: Dunno, vad är den bra på?
<realubot> K350: Jag tycker det är roligt att han är tillbaka. Han sprider glädje med sina speciella supportfrågor.
<X-Sleepy-X> realubot: vem pratar ni om?
<realubot> X-Sleepy-X: ibm
<X-Sleepy-X> aha
<K350> realubot: haha..well. jo det rä sant. Han håller även ens kunskaper på alerten
<realubot> X-Sleepy-X: Vet du vem det är?
<X-Sleepy-X> realubot: nej, därför skrev jag aha
<X-Sleepy-X> realubot: hade jag vetat så hade jag ju såklart skrivit aha!
<X-Sleepy-X> ;)
<realubot> Ja ja.
<rolfblidborg> Ezim: tillbaka!
<Ezim> K350: :) den är bra göra mig nöjd..
<K350> X-Sleepy-X: Snarara Åhå..skulle jag säga :-)
<Ezim> rolfblidborg: wb... nu ska ve se om du har radeon eller inte
<X-Sleepy-X> K350: bara en annan dialekt
<rolfblidborg> Ezim: Okej! Hur gör vi då! :-)
<Ezim> rolfblidborg: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<K350> Ezim: Är den specialiserad på något - mer än att göra dig nöjd?
<K350> X-Sleepy-X: Så sant så
<rolfblidborg> Ezim Vad ska jag kolla efter?
<Ezim> K350: :) testa.
<Ezim> rolfblidborg: kan du kopiera svaret och pasta den hit?
 * X-Sleepy-X letar efter navelludd
<rolfblidborg> lspci -nn | grep VGA
<rolfblidborg> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Juniper [Radeon HD 5700 Series] [1002:68b8]
<rolfblidborg> 05:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Juniper [Radeon HD 5700 Series] [1002:68b8]
<Ezim> jepp radeon
<rolfblidborg> Om jag gör rätt så blir det mycket bättre! .-)
<Ezim> nu kör vi vågen rolfblidborg
<rolfblidborg> Ezim: woho!
<Ezim> rolfblidborg: installera nu arandr från ubuntu programcentral
<rolfblidborg> Den är tydligen installerad
<X-Sleepy-X> Dagens kommando: sudo mkdir trytodeletemeasuserwithoutroot && rm -r trytodeletemeasauserwithoutroot
<Ezim> rolfblidborg: nice.. öppna arandr
<rolfblidborg> Yep!
<Ezim> rolfblidborg: fungerar det ansluta andra skärmen?
<rolfblidborg> Det funkar!
<realubot> !kaka | Ezim
<ubot2> Ezim: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<Ezim> rolfblidborg: :) nu kör vi vågen.
<rolfblidborg> Ezim: Yay!
<Ezim> :)
<rolfblidborg> Tack för hjälpen! :-)
<Ezim> rolfblidborg: np..
<rolfblidborg> Woah! Musen fastnar en stund när jag drar den mellan skärmarna.. Var löser jag det lättast?
<rolfblidborg> I display options?
<rolfblidborg> Det var inget
<rolfblidborg> Jag hittade :-)
<X-Sleepy-X> rolfblidborg: fäst en musmatta mellan skärmarna så att den inte fastnar i glipan
<Ezim> rolfblidborg: LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo
 * X-Sleepy-X har dålig humor
<Ezim> X-Sleepy-X: varför? tröttnat på vädret?
<K350> hm, tror jag avaktar med den. Nästa projekt blir ett eget hopkok tror jag
<rolfblidborg> Ezim det är inte installerat
<rolfblidborg> Ezim: Snart så
<X-Sleepy-X> Ezim: Nej, jag älskar regn. Uppfriskande
<realubot> X-Sleepy-X: Samma här.
<Ezim> K350: :) gör som du vill.. du kommer ångra dig
<rolfblidborg> Ezim: Vad ska jag göra med det som kom ut?
<X-Sleepy-X> spola
<X-Sleepy-X> sedan torka
<Ezim> rolfblidborg: kopiera/klistra in: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Ezim> sedan länkar du
<K350> Ezim: Nah, jag har inte så stora krav. Firefox och VLC. minimalist x (mini fönsterhanterare) resten kör jag i terminalen :-)
<K350> Ezim: fast jäklar VLC kräver KDE...uff.....
<rolfblidborg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1090340/
<gecko> Förbaskat också. Flytten imorgon måste ställas in pga personalbrist helt plötsligt :( Det får bli ett nytt försök på måndag.
<K350> realubot: Vad anväder du för film/video?
<rolfblidborg> @ Ezim
<Ezim> rolfblidborg: yes...
<Ezim> K350: jaja nörd.. :P
<rolfblidborg> Ezim: det funkar som det ska nu?
<K350> Ezim: Mm, med stora N! :-D
<Ezim> rolfblidborg: :) du kanske borde länka direktlänken..
 * X-Sleepy-X ger realubot en tiara
<K350> ?
<K350> Vad är skillnadne mellan en tiara och ett diadem?
<X-Sleepy-X> PÃ¥ riktigt?
<rolfblidborg> Ezim: Vad länkade jag då?
<Ezim> rolfblidborg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1090345/
<X-Sleepy-X> den ena stavas med 5 bokstäver och den andra med 6 bokstäver, finns fler skillnader om du vill veta
<X-Sleepy-X> :P
<rolfblidborg> Ezim: Ah, shit! Måste gå och möta flickvännen vid bussen, tack så mycket för hjälpen. Jag hojtar till om jag behöver mer hjälp, hej! :-)
 * X-Sleepy-X kastar in en hink med gödsel i kanalen och springer iväg
<Ezim> rolfblidborg: ha det skoj.. köp henne rosor
<Ezim> :)
<gecko> Empati någon? Nä det ante mig
<Ezim> gecko: :) tjenis farbor gubbtok..
<gecko> Ezim<  Hojtan på dig ungtupp. Läget?
<Ezim> gecko: bara bra här.. dock verkar swecarp vara sur... :)
<gecko> Ezim< Tror du det. Pga vad då?
<Ezim> gecko: swecarp är mästare på ställa till det för sig själv.. nu är det internet hastigheten som knasar
<gecko> Ezim< Ok. Roligare kan man ha än dåligt nät. Då skulle jag få spunk
<Ezim> gecko: du borde smitta av ditt tålamod med burkar till swecarp :P...
<Ezim> gecko: haha du är ju trots allt itmannen.
<swecarp> vafan betalar för 16mb hastighet har inte ens 1mb
<gecko> Ezim< Mycket kan smitta men knappast ett tålamod
<Ezim> swecarp: testa se om firefox visar samma..
<Ezim> gecko: :)... sant
<gecko> swecarp< PMS?
<swecarp> nej men känner mig bara gävligt lurad
<gecko> Jag har haft en ljuvlig dag i trädgården och fått gräva i riktig myllla och skita ned mig. Livet leker
<swecarp> gecko:  hadde du problem med det trådlösa i laptopen
<gecko> swecarp< Nä aldrig
<swecarp> ok då är det något annat som strular
<gecko> swecarp< FÃ¥r du ingen kontakt alls
<swecarp> hittar inte några trådlösa
<gecko> swecarp< Ok. då förstår jag. men jag har lösningen på detta. men jag måste rota efter kommandot som ska användas. det tar en stund för jag kommer inte inhåg vart jag har det
<gecko> swecarp< Och sen kan jag lova till 99 % att du har kontakt
<swecarp> ok skicka ett medelande om det gecko via mail eller fejan jag vet inte hurlänge jag har kontakt här
<realubot> K350: VLC och mplayer.
<gecko> swecarp< Ska göra så
<realubot> K350: Flash. :S
<realubot> swecarp: Använder du wifi eller 3g?
<swecarp> wifi till 3g
<realubot> Okej.
<rolfblidborg> Halloj!
<rolfblidborg> Flickvännen kom hit och slängde sig för iPaden, så jag har fritid nu! :-)
<rolfblidborg> Jävla massa omvägar för att hitta saker!
<rolfblidborg> Jag antar att det är en vanesak, men det är inte lätt alla gånger!
<rolfblidborg> Hittade INTE hur man fick upp #ubuntu-se i Empathy
<Ezim> rolfblidborg: tjenis..
<rolfblidborg> Ezim: Hej igen! :-)
<Ezim> rolfblidborg: kör xchat.. den bör komma med från start
<Ezim> sedan kan du lägga till #ubuntu-se till favoriterna så startar den upp samtidigt som xchat
<rolfblidborg> Men jag hittade inte hur man la till favoriter.
<Ezim> rolfblidborg: :) högerklicka på kanelen i frågan och lägg till som favorit
<rolfblidborg_> Ezim: Funkade inte :/
<Ezim> rolfblidborg_: med xchat eller empathy?
<rolfblidborg_> xchat
<Ezim> rolfblidborg_: http://i.imgur.com/fKwiv.png
<rolfblidborg_> Jag har inte "lägg till favoriter" :S
<gecko> Nu måste en gammal trött man göra kväll. Det tar på en lathund att varit i farten sen 05:00
<morten771> fem? usch gå upp mitt i natten så där :-O
<gecko> Morgonstund har guld i mun
<Ezim> rolfblidborg_: det bör du.. :) har du högerklickat på #ubuntu-se vänster om skärmen?
<Ezim> gecko: sovgott vännen.
<rolfblidborg_> Ezim: Jag har alla andra alternativ, men inte favoriter
<gecko> På tal om att lägga dit som favorit. http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/9901/skrmbildfrn201207132140.png
<Ezim> rolfblidborg_: hmm du kanske redan lagt till #ubuntu-se :)...
<gecko> Ezim<  Vad har jag sagt om att kalla mig "vännen"?
<Ezim> gecko: :P vad har du sagt om det?
<gecko> Nä adjö folket
<gecko> Ezim< Att du ska låta bli att skriva så
<Ezim> gecko: adjö gubbtok
<Ezim> gecko: :) okej farbror gubbtok
<gecko> Ezim< Vi hörse och störes
<rolfblidborg_> Jag håller på att bli tokig! Varje gång jag byter fönster så fryser sig programmet en liten stund, vad är fel?
<Ezim> rolfblidborg_: minns du kommandot jag skrev?
<rolfblidborg_> Nope!
<Ezim> rolfblidborg_: prova köra gnome fallback eller unity 2d istället.. för se om det hjälper
<rolfblidborg_> Hur gör jag det? Installerar det genom Software Center?
<Ezim> rolfblidborg_: unity 2d bör finnas.. logga ut och välj logga in med unity 2d..
<rolfblidborg_> okej! brb!
<Ezim> rolfblidborg: wb.
<rolfblidborg> Ezim: tackar!
<rolfblidborg> Nu ska jag ut på en kvälls prommenad!
<rolfblidborg> Hejsvejs!
<Ezim> rolfblidborg: fungerar det bättre med unity 2d
<Ezim> rolfblidborg: gör så..
<rolfblidborg> Ezim: Jorå! Det funkade bättre!
<rolfblidborg> Testade med gnome först, men det var samma visa, nu har jag ubuntu 2d, det rullar på fint :-)
<Ezim> rolfblidborg: nice nice..
<rolfblidborg> Dock så flyter det inte riktigt när jag scrollar i webbläsaren :/
<rolfblidborg> Det hackar fram
<Ezim> rolfblidborg: hmm.. du kanske borde testa köra Xubuntu 12.04, om du vill köra Ubuntu.
<rolfblidborg> Grejen är ju att jag har en schysst dator, det borde inte vara något problem
<Ezim> den är ej lika resurshungrig som ubuntu
<Ezim> rolfblidborg: jag ska se för det finns nya ati drivrutiner och ska se om det finns ppa för det.. kanske löser ditt problem och då kan du köra fglrx
<rolfblidborg> Har en quadcore processor på 3.2 Ghz och 4 gb RAM
<rolfblidborg> Vilken torrent client använder man?
<Markk> µTorrent
<Markk> Eller för er, Transmission.
<rolfblidborg> "För er"?
<Ezim> rolfblidborg: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<Ezim> har senaste ati drivisarna
<Ezim> :) kanske fungerar bättre.. rolfblidborg hur du går tillväga kan vi ta snart
<rolfblidborg> Aah!
<Ezim> hjälper en annan
<rolfblidborg> Tack! :-)
<Ezim> rolfblidborg: 1. sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa 2. sudo apt-get update 3. sudo apt-get install  fglrx-installer (eller: så öppnar du jockey-gtk efter du gjort steg 1 och 2. installerar drivrutinen därifrån). 4. starta om
<Ezim> detta för se om senaste ati blob drivrutinerna lirar bättre med allt
<Ezim> rolfblidborg: lirar det bra då ska du kunna köra unity 3d utan lagg också
<rolfblidborg> Ezim: jag testar!
<rolfblidborg> Ezim: Nu har jag  bara en drivrutin, ska det vara så?
<rolfblidborg> Ezim: "Sorry, installation of this driver failed. Please have a look at the log file for details"
<Ezim> rolfblidborg: jepp... hmm knas... :) återkommer till dig
<rolfblidborg> Ezim: När du kommer tillbaka så har du loggen här: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/2108284/jockey.log
<rolfblidborg> Nej! nu säger jag god natt!
<Ezim> rolfblidborg: pm.
<urbran> yo
<urbran> people of sweden
<Ezim> hmm nice fler idlare vaknat till liv :)
<spacebug-> ^^
<Philip5> Ezim: och du överlevde fredagen den 13e
<Philip5> bra jobbat
<Ezim> :) tack
<morten771> ja jävlar det var fredan13 nu ja.... det missade jag.
<Ezim> oj fler idlare
<Ezim> :P damn idlare tagit över
<morten771> vi får ta vara på och olyckas bättre nästa gång det blir
<Ezim> Philip5: :) har du väckt dom?
<morten771> om jag är vaken eller vid liv kan jag inte säga garanterat säkert men...
<Philip5> måste ha gjort det
<Ezim> Philip5: är din nvidiafb blacklistad?
<Ezim> blacklist-compat.conf eller blacklist-conf
<Philip5> tror jag inte
<Ezim> Philip5: :) kan du kolla i modprobe.d
<Philip5> kollade
<Ezim> Philip5: så den kör alltså nvidiafb?
<Philip5> tror den kör nouveau om inte nvidias egna
<Ezim> Philip5: vad är nvidiafb?
<Ezim> är det inte frame buffer?
<Philip5> nej det är de som kommer med kernel
<Ezim> I see.. okej då förstår jag
<Philip5> fast jag ser nu att den har de på blacklist men på ett annat ställe
<Philip5> finns ju 3 nvidiadriivar
<Ezim> Philip5: du har det under nvidia /etc
<Ezim> misstänker jag
<Philip5> har vad?
<Ezim> modprobe.d har väl nvidia specifik text-fil
<Ezim> hos buntu om jag inte minns fel
<Philip5> confen är uppsplittad
<einand> Skall starta ett poltiks parti som heter "Skott pengar på fjortisar och fyllsos på stan"
<Ezim> einand: vad är fyllsos?
<Ezim> Philip5: vi borde starta kde-partiet :)
<Philip5> hehe
<Ezim> Philip5: vi lär bli :P stora på kort tid
<Ezim> Philip5: kde-fan hela världen flyttar till sverige för stödja oss :P
<urbran> hi guys
<urbran> visitng sweden soon
<maxjezy> dumb move
<maxjezy> sweden is fake and gay, go visit finland.
<Philip5> lol
<Ezim> maxjezy: problem is that finland do not accept any one :)...
<maxjezy> Philip5: att du är vaken ännu förvånar inte bara mig utan även min smutstvätt. vad har hänt?
<Philip5> har ju semester
<maxjezy> Ezim: i'm always welcome you know.
<Ezim> maxjezy: :) yeah... du gills inte
<maxjezy> Philip5: stackarn, regn o rusk.
<Ezim> maxjezy: Philip5 och jag gör upp planer om vårt framtida kde-parti
<Ezim> maxjezy: vi tänker ha språkrör där Philip5 är den manliga språkröret för vårt parti, nu gäller det bara hitta kvinnlig kde användare.. kanske peetra? :)
<maxjezy> KristusDemokratiskaEtablisemangs-parti?
<Ezim> maxjezy: :) nja... redan upptaget av kde
<maxjezy> Ezim: vad är planen?
<Ezim> maxjezy: vi ska :) sprida kde till svenska folket..
<maxjezy> Ezim: är det inte bättre att jobba utanför det politiska spektrat
<maxjezy> politiker är ju synonym med skithuvud
<maxjezy> starta en lobbygrupp som trycker stickers med hjälp av medlemsavgifter
<maxjezy> som sedan medlemmarna klistrar upp här o var
<maxjezy> innan ni vet ordet är KDE lika fullbordat som kampanj som google blev
<maxjezy> med hjälp av PR
<Ezim> sant sant...
<maxjezy> google använde sig av radiovågsburen mindcontrol-setting
<Ezim> maxjezy: hur går det med blender?
<maxjezy> njae, har bara gjort en rest in peace video
<maxjezy> 5.1 gb bilder blev det
<maxjezy> ca 3 minuter film
<Ezim> haha r.i.p för vad
<maxjezy> min kärrings storasyster
<Ezim> maxjezy: okej.. beklagar
<maxjezy> sån där som hamnar på tuben
<maxjezy> jag kände inte henne
<Ezim> maxjezy: hur mår frugan?
<maxjezy> jorå
<maxjezy> de va alltså typ 4-5 år sedan
<Ezim> maxjezy: vad heter din kanal på tuben?
<maxjezy> hon skulle fylla år igår
<maxjezy> dammagrus
<Ezim> maxjezy: okej... I see
<maxjezy> men filmen hamna inte på min tub
<maxjezy> hon skaffa en egen o postade på
<maxjezy> så inte mina tittare blir depp
<Ezim> maxjezy: kör hon också blender
<Ezim> eller är hon inte blender frälst ännu?
<maxjezy> vi försökte ladda ner moviemaker för windows
<maxjezy> men det gick inte
<maxjezy> så jag fick ordna det med blender
<maxjezy> men hon snappar upp en del och gillar att se det jag gör
<maxjezy> undertiden när ja leker
<Ezim> maxjezy: moviemaker bör fungera om hon kör windows... vore konstigt om inte
<maxjezy> de var på windows xp
<maxjezy> inklistrat i servicepack 3
<maxjezy> gick inte installera servicepack 3
<Ezim> maxjezy: pirat?
<maxjezy> men blender funkade bra
<maxjezy> japp
<Ezim> maxjezy: haha sköning..
<maxjezy> försökte hitta en originalskiva i alla butiker men ingen säljer windows xp längre
<Ezim> maxjezy: :) jaja spela laglig...
<maxjezy> köper man en windows 7 dator så får man köpa windows 8 för 15 dollar
<Ezim> maxjezy: vad använder frugan burken till?
<maxjezy> facebook och kanal5plasy
<maxjezy> plau
<Ezim> maxjezy: är inte win 8 nerköp jämfört med win 7?
<Ezim> maxjezy: plau?
<maxjezy> play
<maxjezy> kika playkanaler
<maxjezy> jag gillar 8an bättre
<maxjezy> metro gör allt så snabbt
#ubuntu-se 2012-07-14
<maxjezy> även ett mindre begåvat as kan manövrera windows 8
<Ezim> maxjezy: coolt.. bra att win 8 får beröm av dig.. den blir sågad av majoriteten av it-kunniga
<Ezim> eller påstår sig vara det
<maxjezy> jo, fast idag är ju alla it-kunniga inom något område
<maxjezy> de flesta inom facebook och mailande
<Ezim> kommer inte win 8 ha metro-specifika app? kommer programutvecklare vara sugen på det?
<maxjezy> och annat websurfande
<Philip5> Ezim: kör du kde 4.9 rc2 än då?
<maxjezy> jag tror det blir ett lyft för windows
<Ezim> Philip5: nej. jag kör ej cauldron. kör du?
<maxjezy> windows går åt ett håll, mac ett håll och linux, ja ni vet.
<Philip5> jag kör inte heller "cauldron"
<Ezim> maxjezy: vilket håll går windows? menar du sjunkande andal?
<Ezim> Philip5: :) du kör kubuntis...
<maxjezy> Ezim: windows går åt ett tangentbordsfritt datorgränssnitt
<maxjezy> ungefär dit teknologin med går
<maxjezy> att vara sist där är inte skoj
<maxjezy> därför måste man våga satsa
<maxjezy> som windows gjorde i början, de satsade stenhårt på vad de trodde på
<maxjezy> och blev störst
<Ezim> maxjezy: menar du skitsnacket ms påstår att dom kommer vara först med när win 8 släpps? :)
<maxjezy> nej fast antagligen starkast
<maxjezy> med xbox vid sin sida
<maxjezy> mac har iphone som tappar användare åt androiderna
<Ezim> maxjezy: ja, du win är ju flopp, precis alla områden förrutom desktop där andelen minskar och delvis xbox..
<maxjezy> Ezim: vi ger det något år och återkommer så får vi utvärdera sen
<Ezim> maxjezy: :) du kanske hoppas på ms nya flaggskep surface?
<maxjezy> spännande tider
<maxjezy> ja hoppas det kommer gå bra iaf
<maxjezy> för alla MS användare
<Ezim> maxjezy: jag hoppas det går sk-t... :)
<maxjezy> varför?
<Ezim> önska ms lycka är för mig oacceptabelt...
<Ezim> maxjezy: :) för jag kan.
<maxjezy> funkar voddler till linux ännu?
<Ezim> maxjezy: ingen aning. gör en google sökning. så lär du få svaret.
<maxjezy> Varför funkar inte Voddler på Linux-burkar?
<maxjezy> Tyvärr stödjer Voddler idagsläget inte Linux och fungerar alltså inte på datorer som kör Linux som operativsystem.
<maxjezy> De ledande filmbolagen, av de bolag som vi licensierar våra filmer från, tvivlar fortfarande på koperingsskyddet och DRM-säkerheten på Linux-plattformar. De har därför inte gett oss rätt att visa filmer på Linux-plattformar än.
<maxjezy> Vi arbetar med dom för att ändra det.
<einand> maxjezy: konstigt, nästan alla ledande digitalboxar och blueray spelare lirar linux
<Ezim> maxjezy: :) grattis du svarade precis på din egna fråga.
<einand> jag har en 4g router som väntar på posten, shit att man kom hem så sent idag och glömde hämta ut den
<einand> så ny hårdisk + router
<Ezim> einand: fy
<einand> Ezim: ?
<Ezim> einand: han ej skriva klart...
<einand> funderar på att sälja min Rasberry pi, fick ett erbjudande på 3000kr
<Ezim> ne nu ska jag sova... godnatt alla glada tuxare och även ms-talesperson här maxjezy :P...
<maxjezy> einand: är du fortfarande vaken?
<realubot> einand: Vilken idiot betalar 3 000 kr för en RPi?
<ewook> 3k? köp en pico-itx istället isf :p.
<realubot> maxjezy: Varför köper du inte en äkta Windows 7 licens för en tusenlapp istället för att hålla på med piratversioner av XP?
<realubot> maxjezy: maxjezy Du som är så förtjust i Windows borde sluta använda piratversion och betalar för operativsystemet som Microsoft vill.
<maxjezy> jag ville ha XP
<maxjezy> jag har windows 7 licens redan
<maxjezy> iofs har jag en xp licens med, men den är aningen utsliten.
<ewook> hurr? orkar folk pirata win* fortfarande?
<maxjezy> Hej, Jag vill såhär i efterhand bestrida de fakturor jag har fått kravlagda från kronofogden då jag anser att jag blivit förd bakom ljuset angående Svt och det publicservice avtal de har gentemot mig som tittare, även fast jag inte tittat så har jag i efterhand fått kännedom om flera publicservice "tabbar" som hänt under åren som jag skulle ha haft möjlighet att titta på svt, fast jag bodde utomlands då och inte tittade.
<maxjezy> svt har brustit i det förtroendeuppdrag de haft gentemot mig som tittare och därför ser jag det som glasklart att ni stryker alla skulder som finns i mitt namn omgående.
<maxjezy> har ni svårigheter att förstå vad jag skrivit så ber jag er kontakta mig på min telefon då jag inte har tid att sitta i era köer eller lust att spendera mina ekonomiska resurser på bullshit längre.
<maxjezy> vad tror ni om mitt brev till radiotjänst?
<maxjezy> kan ja förbättra något?
<_Trullo> kan ju betala annars
<maxjezy> _Trullo: eller inte
<maxjezy> eftersom jag inte nyttjat någon tjänst så ska jag inte betala men det förstår dem inte
<maxjezy> så då går jag denna väg
<_Trullo> räcker väl att man har en tv hemma
<maxjezy> jag har inte haft en tv hemma
<maxjezy> och om jag haft det så har det inte varit i sverige
<maxjezy> och även om man har en tv så ska inte det vara grund för att betala licens
<maxjezy> det skulle jämnföras vid att ha en bil
<maxjezy> man betalar bara skatt när man använder bilen
<_Trullo> hur som helst, småpengar
<maxjezy> inte när man ställt av bilen
<maxjezy> det är inte småpengar
<maxjezy> nästan 15 tusen kr
<_Trullo> jo det är det
<maxjezy> men, vill du betala?
<_Trullo> om man betalar alla räkningar till kronofogden då blir det dyrt ja
<_Trullo> men det är ju inte radiotjänst fel
<maxjezy> det har jag inte sagt
<maxjezy> nu bestrider jag fakturan pga att de brustit i sitt publicservice avtal
<maxjezy> helt nya grunder
<maxjezy> svt, radiotjänst är maskinen som driver in pengar till publicservice
<maxjezy> jag kan knappast bestrida fakturor hos svt
<maxjezy> idag är man ju knäpp om man betalar tvlicens
<maxjezy> alla program sänds ju på play online
<_Trullo> jag har mitt på autogiro, så ser inte räkningarna
<maxjezy> även alla skitdyra serier svt köper in för att behålla licenshavarna
<_Trullo> så mycket bra radio o tv ändå ju, det vill man inte ska bli sämre
<maxjezy> vad är bra?
<maxjezy> inget svt producerat
<_Trullo> finns väl massa bra radio
<maxjezy> dom köper in bra serier från andra
<_Trullo> tv tittar jag knappt på, har inte ens nån antenn
<maxjezy> varken svt eller sr sköter sina uppdrag snyggt
<_Trullo> men dom lägger väl det där på skatten snart, lika bra det, kostar väl multum o driva runt radiotjänst
<maxjezy> eller avskaffa dessa kanaler
<_Trullo> det är ju troligt
<_Trullo> reklamfri sport är ju rätt kungligt
<_Trullo> vet inte hur mycket dom spyr på tv4 på jobbet
<maxjezy> det är helt orimligt att man inte ska få äga vidare sin hårdvara bara för att man inte vill använda den för stunden
<maxjezy> där faller hela konceptet med licens för tv
<maxjezy> är ju massa reklam på fotbollsarenorna
<maxjezy> inte censureras den
<maxjezy> även på allsång på skansen
<maxjezy> ser man vikingline skymta i bakgrunden med stora röda bokstäver
<_Trullo> jo, det kostar o driva runt det där
<_Trullo> o ju färre som betalar desto värre blir det
<_Trullo> ta dig i kragen nu o betala
<maxjezy> _Trullo: jag kan ju inte betala för något som blivit fel.
<_Trullo> sitta här o lipa det funkar inte
<maxjezy> jag har missat avregga mig.
<maxjezy> jag lipar inte, bad om kritik för att förbättra mitt brev
<maxjezy> men de har jag redan skickat med några små ändringar
<maxjezy> det är inte så att jag gråter över mjölk som spilldes för 5-6 år sedan
<_Trullo> men har du 15000 i krav, hur många påminnelser har du inte fått då? måste ju ha en hel pärm med sånna :)
<maxjezy> ja, men jag har haft kontakt med dem ibland och diskuterat frågan
<maxjezy> jag bestrider ju mina krav
<maxjezy> att betala är dumt, då får jag inte tillbaka pengarna
<maxjezy> nu kan ja slippa betala istället
<maxjezy> men vill du betala så får du gärna göra det, du verkar ju vilja sponsra svt och sr
<_Trullo> som ja sa tidigare, småpengar
<maxjezy> jo de är småpengar
<maxjezy> för mig är det en princip
<_Trullo> kan jag se en hel os sändning från 7 på morgonen till 18 på kvällen utan reklamavbrott så är jag nöjd
<maxjezy> jag ser hellre på michael moores fahrenheit 9/11 24/7
<maxjezy> fritt nedladdat på nätet
<maxjezy> men som du sa, skattefinanciera det istället
<maxjezy> jag betalar inte mycket arbetarskatt
<maxjezy> så mig rör det inte ryggen
<maxjezy> om jag anställer någon som frilansar åt mig från utlandet, betalar lön till den, var ska den skattas?
<maxjezy> han jobbar åt mig, som bedriver verksamhet i sverige
<maxjezy> men han gör jobbet utomlands
<gecko> Äntligen morgon så man får göra lite nytta
<ewook> ah, snart dax o gå å lägga sig då :p.
<ewook> maxjezy: läskig fråga *_*
<maxjezy> visst är det, jag frågade skatteverket istället
<maxjezy> väntar på svar
<maxjezy> isf kan jag anställa någon i ett väldigt lågavlönat land med låg skatt
<maxjezy> som gör skitjobbet
<maxjezy> och sedan skickar det till mig i sverige som tar bra betalt för det den gjort
<ewook> men, borde det inte bli väldigt krångligt med en anställning?
<ewook> är det inte lättare att "hyra", då det endast blir fakturor som går fram och tillbaka.
<ewook> ?
<maxjezy> jag vet faktiskt inget om detta så det vore nice med någon info
<maxjezy> letar men hittar inte mycket
<Screedo> god morgon
<ewook> mer gnatt.
<ewook> :)
<Screedo> hehe
<HakanS> God morgon. Grattis Victoria på 35 års-dagen.
<Haffe> Party party.
<Barre> morrn coffe
<Barre> coffe: laddar ner pm2.1 och skall testa boota för första gången...
<coffe> Barre,  (Y)
<coffe> Barre,  installerade min första igår
<Barre> jag är dock osäker på om jag kommer installera idag, har väldigt mycket kvar att fixa med rackande och kabeltattande
<coffe> vad är det då du ska boota ? det är ingen live cd
<Barre> coffe: skall bara testa och se om den ser HDD, nät o.s.v. utan att installera. för jag antar att man får konfigurera sånt i installationen?
<coffe> Barre,  ja har jag för mig
<Barre> coffe: det var EXTREMT dåligt anvisat i mina chassin vilka SATA-portar som var tilll vilken HDD plats.. så jag måste testa mig fram först (om det visar sig att jag gissat fel =)
<Haffe> Racka?
<Haffe> Har du rackskåp hemma?
<Barre> mmm
<Haffe> Coolt.
<Haffe> Hur stort bort du?
<coffe> Barre,  bara hojta till om du behöver hjälp med PM
<Barre> coffe: will do, men som sagt. Tror inte jag hinner idag.
<coffe> han har bara ett halvskåp.. ville inte ha de gratis fullskåpet jag erbjöd
<Barre> Haffe: fristående villa, jag har lyckats övertyga frugan att det gamla rummet i källaren som oljectanken var i inte skulle bli ett förråd, utan just en liten dator hall :S
<Screedo> hehe
<Haffe> Ok.
<Barre> ursäkta stavningarna, har lite svårt att nå tankgentbordet för allt skräp runt omkring...
<Screedo> du kan juköra med att den där datorhallen alstrar värme också :P
<Barre> Screedo: har gjort =)
<Screedo> :)
<coffe> Barre,  såg du hemans fb inlägg ? xbmc till android
<Barre> har ett litet diagram på hur mycket pengar vi kommer "spara" :)      samma logig som när hon "sparar pengar" på att handla när det är REA
<Barre> coffe: nej, det har jag missat
<Barre> kewl
<Haffe> Barre: Vi fick ut några xeon 3umaskiner.
<Haffe> Typ 14 sataplatser i varje.
<Barre> Haffe: "fick ut"?
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag tycker att du ska vara tydligare i vilka saker som du anser är fel med svts betalningskrav, vilka tjänster du anser vara fel att betala för ...
<Haffe> Ja.
<Haffe> Du vet nationellt superdatorcentrum?
<Barre> Haffe: ahhhhh......
<Barre> Haffe: men.... åå...
<coffe> Barre, btw svarade aldrig på min fråga på fb om de vad de var för super micro
<Barre> =)
<realubot> maxjezy: "06:40 < maxjezy> och även om man har en tv så ska inte det vara grund för att betala licens
<realubot> "
<Barre> coffe: det vet jag inte jue
<Haffe> Barre: De skrotade ut maskiner, som vi fick.
<coffe> Barre, amatör :P
<realubot> maxjezy: Det vinner du ingenting på eftersom det är tv-mottagaren som räknas. Det räcker att det finns en TV i hushållet för att du ska pröjsa. Det förutsätter så klart att du bor i Sverige.
<coffe> Haffe,  va synd om er.. blev det någon över ?
<Haffe> coffe: Jag sa inte att det var synd om oss.
<coffe> realubot,  en signalmottagare .. inte en TV .
<coffe> Haffe,  jag var ironisk :)
<Haffe> Jag har asbergers.
<Barre> Haffe: lyllo... jag var på besök där för några veckor sen och såg en hög med supermicro prylar som hade fasats ut.. det kliade rejält i fingrarna
<Haffe> Eller förlåt, internet har asbergers, det förstår inte internet.
<Haffe> inte ironi.
<Haffe> Barre: Det var troligen de chassina som slutade hos oss.
<Haffe> coffe: Hårdvaran är nog 6 år gammal eller så.
<realubot> coffe: Jo.
<coffe> Haffe,  ok, men kan ju finnas godbitar ändå
<Haffe> Vi tänkte ta ett par maskiner och erbjuda offsitelagring med.
<Haffe> Så har vi planer på att slakta ett chassi, stoppa i ett nyare moderkort och köra som GPGPUmaskn.
<coffe> Barre,  ett tips ,  om du ska installera flera av samma maskin .. så gör först en install som du vill ha din grund.. ta en backup på den och kör nya restores av den
<Barre> coffe: tackar för tipset...
<Barre> har dock andra problem just nu, trycker poweron och inget händer :/
<coffe> jobbigt
<coffe> leker lite med squid.. någon som har tips på bra mjukvara för att få lite statistik från det ?
<swecarp> Ezim:  välkommen
<Ezim> :) danke
<Haffe> coffe: Eller ännu bättre, använd puppet.
<whomee_> nu vet jag inte om jag är helt blåst men, ska jag inte kunna starta upp X på en remote maskin? alltså genom att skriva startx te.x
<rolfblidborg> God morgon!
<Ezim> rolfblidborg: godmorgon
<rolfblidborg> Ezim: Hej! Jag jobbar på att försöka få Mageia på ett usb-minne! :-)
<Ezim> rolfblidborg: kom ihåg att mageia är hybrid iso
<rolfblidborg> Vad betyder det?
<coffe> Haffe,  ja de vore något men tar nog både längre tid och inte lika snabbt .. men puppet har stöd i den mjukvarand jag föredrar så nån dag
<Ezim> rolfblidborg: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=55870&start=20
<coffe> whomee,  de kommer nog falera .. då du inte har någon display satt
<Ezim> rolfblidborg: pm.
<whomee_> coffe: ok sant iofs, då får jag försöka starta det vid boot då
<coffe> whomee,  gdm / lightgdm kan ju då vara bra
<whomee_> coffe: går det få gdm/lightgdm att auto inlogga en användare då?
<coffe> whomee,  japps
<whomee_> ok ska kolla på de, spanks
<Barre> coffe: konfigurerade andra datorn exakt likadant, den fungerade... nu börjar felsökningen... feckers..
<coffe> Barre, helt nya maskiner ?
<Barre> coffe: mmm... köpte i veckan
<coffe> Barre,  ok modell
<Barre> coffe: k
<Barre> ooops
<Barre> coffe: köpte ett Asus m5a97 pro och en 8core amd AM3+ propp
<coffe> ok, antingen sitter minnet fel. .. låter den inget ?`eller så har du missat någon kabel till mobo
<gecko> Sliter med att montera ned mitt datarum för flytt till huset. Mycket grejor blir det.
<gecko> För att inte prata om mängder av databöcker i 2 stora bokhyllor.
<gecko> Tror jag ska disponera om efter flytten. Tvivlar att jag kommer att ha nytta av ett gäng böcker om DOS 6,0
<gecko> Eller ett otal böcker om 3.1 och XP
<gecko> Glömde W95
<Ezim> gecko: linux-firmware-nonfree var det du behövde installera för få igång trådlösa
<Ezim> på den laptopen du gav till swecarp ?
<gecko> Ezim< Jo jag vet. har skickat ett mail
<gecko> Det funkar garanterat
<defektz> halloj
<defektz> Ezim: när åker vi?
<Ezim> defektz: haha... :P
<gecko> Ezim< Ska du kärlekssemester?
<Ezim> gecko: nee :)...
<defektz> :D
<gecko> Nä nu är det slut på rast/vila. Åter till saltgruvan.
<coffe> satt uoo squid ,Check
<Barre> coffe: kan vara så att CPU, MOBO, eller PSU är trasig också....
<Barre> coffe: nu har jag dock EN fungerade setup, så jag kan byta del för del och se om något skiter sig
<coffe> Barre,  ja .. svär på du satt någon av småkablarna till chassi fel .. eller glömt en av strömmen till mobo
<coffe> Barre,  larsemil  å andra s3 ägare..   vi får en månads gratis eurosport. så ni vet
<Barre> coffe: kan vara så, men tveksamt.
<Barre> coffe: blä.. sport... vilket slöseri med tig :P
<bamsefar> :D
<Barre> s/tig/tid/
<coffe> Barre,  ett gratis tipps ialf.
<coffe> s/pp/p
<abnorm> tjena
<Ezim> :) ittanten är det din fru gecko?
<Barre> coffe: jag hittade felet..... trot om du vill, men det var power-switchen i chassiet som är trasig/glappar....
 * Barre plockar fram lödkolven och hoppas på kalllödning...
<coffe> Barre,  ok, bra du hittade det .. mitt asus mobo har även knappar på sig för att starta och sånt
<Barre> coffe: inte mitt...
<Barre> coffe: nu kör jag biosuppgradering på maskin nummer två... =)
<coffe> lycka till
<coffe> jag har inte kollat på länge om mitt mobo har något nytt bios
<coffe> Barre,  tips flasha bios från *ix ?
<Barre> coffe: flashar bios från bios
<coffe> brb bios update
<Philip5> kena Ezim
<Ezim> Philip5: kena.
<Ezim> Philip5: vad görs?
<Philip5> städar min ppa lite
<Philip5> tar bort gammalt skit
<Philip5> gör mig lite mer utrymme
<Ezim> Philip5: :) bra. mindre bugg för andra då.
<Philip5> tsss
<Philip5> hade en massa skit för hardy
<Philip5> bara 20 % kvar i utrymme så det kunde lika gärna tas bort
<Ezim> Philip5: så långt tillbaks... :)
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> kändes inte så aktuellt
<Ezim> Philip5: då bör städa oftare...
<Philip5> var ändå grejer som var nyare än det i hardy :D
<Ezim> Philip5: har du fått feedback på din ppa direkt via launchpad?
<Philip5> ja men oftast via mail
<Ezim> Philip5: :) massa beröm?
<Philip5> ibland men det är oftare i mailinglists
<Philip5> det vanligaste är att någon rört till det med konflikter mellan egna installerade grejer, andra ppas eller bara att de inte vet vad de gjort
<einand> shit, i got a 4g subscription today, and then the network went down :(
<Philip5> typ att de ska installera digikam och bara väljer att installera det paketet och inte beroenden för att de då bockat av dem för att de inte vill installera dem för de inte vet vad de är....
<Philip5> och så forcar de in det ändå
<einand> iaf, fick en riktigt fet 3g anslutning 12.66Mbs och 1.5Mbs upload
<maxjezy> fan, snabbare än min fiber
<einand> rätt bra svarstider med, 70ms
<Ezim> Philip5: loggades ut.. skrev du något?
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> det vanligaste är att någon rört till det med konflikter mellan egna installerade grejer, andra ppas eller bara att de inte vet vad de gjort
<Philip5> typ att de ska installera digikam och bara väljer att installera det paketet och inte beroenden för att de då bockat av dem för att de inte vill installera dem för de inte vet vad de är....
<einand> så fort 4g nätet är uppe igen så har jag 80/30
<Ezim> okej.. sådant kan ske
<Haffe> Nomnomnom.
<Haffe> Nyskördade färska jordgubbar.
<einand> Haffe: give me
<Philip5> Ezim: pysslar du med då?
<Ezim> Philip5: läser kurdiska nyheter :).
<Philip5> aha
<gecko> Åter hemma för att lasta tusentals med alla möjliga sorters dataprylar. Hur i friden har jag kunnat samlat på mig så mycket. Och så har jag ett helt förråd i källaren som är fullt.
<Ezim> Philip5: det är viktig kurdisk möte i norra Kurdistan (sydöstra Turkiet)... turkiska fascister har gjort cyberattack på många kurdiska nyhetssidor... nu kan jag dock må sidorna...
<gecko> Men det kan bero på att jag vägrar att kasta datagrejor
<K350> hepp
<gecko> norra Kurdistan=sydöstra Turkiet?
<K350> Vad händer här då?
<Ezim> gecko: jepp.
<gecko> Men inte ligger väl Kurdistan i Turkiet?
 * K350 duckar
<Ezim> gecko: egentligen inte men vårt land är ju delad mellan 4 stater :)..
<gecko> Ezim< Vi ska till Turkiet i augusti eller september
<Ezim> gecko: okej. vart?
<K350> 100 spänn å Alanya
<gecko> Ezim< precis som K350 skriver
 * K350 lägger hundralappen i plånboken :-D
<Ezim> amed/diyarbekir/diyarbakir är i uppror.. suck när ska turkiska regimen lämna oss i frid
<gecko> K350< Köp inte alkhol för hela pengen
<K350> gecko: lol..no worries :-)
<Ezim> gecko: :) du kanske kan sprida ubuntus budskap i turkiet och till regimen där... framför allt ordet ubuntu
<gecko> Medmänsklighet
<Ezim> gecko: jepp.. dom behöver det i tonvis
<Ezim> :)
<K350> Ska också till Turkiet i sommar :-)
<gecko> Vi ska inte dit på semester om ni tror det. Helt andra uppdrag som ska utföras.
<K350> gecko: Vad för uppdrag?
<gecko> K350< Tyvärr kan jag inte yppa dessa uppdrag.
<K350> gecko: skumma affärer?
<Ezim> gecko: sprida ubuntu? :)
<gecko> Du får lita på mitt ord.
<gecko> Varken för att sprida ubuntu eller skumma affärer
<Ezim> gecko: ta inte på dig pushi/"palestina sjal" de tar in dig för terrorist annars
<K350> gecko: Ska du smuggla börek?
<gecko> Ezim< Hur kan du tro att jag skulle sätta på mig en sådan :D
<Ezim> gecko: bär heller inte färgerna: röd, grön och gul... du lär få spöstraff och fängelsestraff... men de är i för sig svaga mot västerlänningar.. :P
<gecko> K350< ? Vad är det?
<gecko> Ezim< Jag brukar helst bära svart
<K350> gecko: Maträtt..typ Immam bayildi lol
<Ezim> gecko: okej.. då klarar du dig :)... dock i den värmen kanske ej smartaste drag
<gecko> Ezim< Gör inget. Jag ska inte vara på en badstrand
<Ezim> gecko: du vet att muslimernas ramadan börjar också snart.. ska du ner och fasta :)?
<gecko> K350< Aha. Nä inte det heller
<K350> Ezim: palestinacjal..äh..de stödjer ju ship to gaza
<Ezim> gecko: åk till min hemstad amed vi är kända för vattenmeloner :P... gott mums
<gecko> Ezim< Nope
<K350> gecko: kul namn på maträtt..Imam bayildi asså...prästen svimmade typ..lol
<Ezim> K350: nja.. palestina sjal får kurder och universitetsstunder kraftig fängelsestraff i turkiet
<Ezim> det påstås vara stöd åt "terroristerna"..
<gecko> Nu är det nog med gissningsleken. Jag ska fortsätta packa prylar. Ha de
<Ezim> K350: jag tror han åker till Turkiet för omskära sig :)
<K350> Ezim: Äsch, det kan haj ju göra här. Fast I turkiet bir det party också..alltid något :-)
<einand> Ezim: vem?
<Ezim> einand: din vän gecko :)
<Ezim> K350: sant. gecko gillar presenter. :)
<K350> gecko: Ja, tror jag det. Eller så är det till Karaköy och inte Alanya han ska lol
<einand> Ezim: sedan när blev gecko min vän?
<Ezim> einand: från och med idag :).
<einand> Ezim: coolt, han måste verkligen gjort nått bra då
<Ezim> einand: :) det gör han alltid.
<einand> Ezim: är det bra att han går mig på nerverna, för det är det enda jag vet att han alltid gör ;)
<Ezim> einand: gecko visar sina känslor på olika sätt... :)
<Ezim> nu ska man göra lite käk
<Ezim> brb
<K350> är inte gecko och HakanS kompisar?
<maxjezy> tror inte någon av dem har kompisar
<Philip5> hehe
<K350> Aj oj då
<K350> Ser att Sourceforge.net erbjuder shell-konton till utvecklare..hm..kanska ska slänga in ngt projekt där då :-)
<Ezim> K350: hakans och gecko är lika mycket kompisar som realubot och einand
<K350> Ezim: ehm, är det bra eller dåligt?
<Ezim> K350: fråga dem... :)
<coffe> Barre,  hur går det för dig ?
<maxjezy> http://www.ww2incolor.com/news/images/1015.jpg
<maxjezy> cool bild
<Philip5> bara för dig att göra i blender... lätt som en plätt
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<maxjezy> Philip5: jo fast helt onödigt nu när jag hitta den
<maxjezy> sökte på war på google bilder
<Philip5> men du kan ju göra variationer och animerat ;)
<maxjezy> tänkte göra en krigsbild men
<realubot> God morgon.
<Philip5> go kväll
<maxjezy> ja, helt jäkla slut redan så de känns som kväll mer än morgon
<maxjezy> även om ja kände likadant när jag steg upp
<maxjezy> ska kolla xgames nu
<maxjezy> bbl
<Barre> coffe: båda är rackade och all kablage är draget (snyggt och uppmärkt). Bootade precis pm på usb, hitintills är jag besviken... grafisk installation, det suger ju :)
<Barre> coffe: har lite problem med mitt nätverk just nu, når inte några VLAN i min bfintliga KVM-installation, konstigt.. men det gör inte så mycket eftersom allt skall installeras om...
<Barre> coffe: kan jag inte skapa md raid under pm installationen?  (ping coffe & larsemil )
<realubot> "
<realubot> Storebror ser dig. 16 nya superkameror ska följa varje rörelse på Medborgarplatsen och Stureplan kvällstid. ”Kamerorna zoomar in väldigt nära”, säger Ylva Björn, polis.
<realubot> "
<realubot> Äntligen får vi lite koll på dom där stockholmarna.
<coffe> Barre,  nej det kan du inte göra .. ja den är "grafisk"  men  du kan ta ner lvm efter installation och göra om . om du vill
<Barre> mhe... det suger ju.. tack för svaret dock...
 * Barre installerar en liten debian och kör in PM därifrån istället.
<realubot> PM?
<coffe> Barre,  ja , det är så man får göra .
<coffe> realubot,  proxmox
<Barre> coffe: det är sjukt irriterande med en trasig power-on, är tvungen att trycka 50-100 ggr på den innan den startar :/
<coffe> Barre, inga onödiga reboots då :P
<Barre> coffe: precis
<realubot> coffe: Ok.
<einand> realubot: är du vaken nu igen
<einand> realubot: du, jag köpte en 4g router och abb igår
<realubot> Barre: Montera loss knappen och tryck med något annat? Det är nog mekaniken som är sönder.
<realubot> einand: Jag är fysiskt vaken men mentalt något frånvarande. Vad är det med routern?
<einand> realubot: inget ville bara berätta det
<realubot> einand: Varför berättar du det för mig?
<realubot> einand: Vad fick du betala för router+abb då?
<einand> realubot: 100kr/mån 18mån
<einand> då har jag 30/30 upgraderar jag med 50kr får jag 80/30
<realubot> einand: Oj, det var ju billigt. Så det gäller inte nyteckningar?
<einand> jodå
<einand> dock så gäller det att man har ett abb sedan tidigare hos dom, av annan typ. mobil/adsl eller liknande
<gecko> einand< vad är det som jag skriver eller gör som går dig på nerverna mer än någon annan?
<einand> gecko: tjuväser du backlog ;)
<gecko> einand< Nä jag är alltid online
<einand> gecko: nä, senste veckorna tycker jag nog att vi vart överens. Men vi har haft våra perioder måste du erkänna
<gecko> einand< Det är inte ens fel att två träter
<einand> gecko: jag bedömde inte felet, jag bedömde min irritationsnivå
<gecko> einand< Då kanske felet ligger hos dig och tålamodet
<einand> gecko: vi får väl skicka in våra loggar på analys till en oberoende analytiker för att få svar på den frågan ;)
<gecko> Men strunt samma
<einand> precis, jag är rätt nöjd som det är nu :)
<einand> så ingen ingen ide att vi börjar träta om något gammalt
<gecko> einand< Nej för rackarn. Nu kör vi så det ryker
<realubot> einand: Vilket bolag snackar vi om då? Jag har Bredbandsbolaget.
<einand> realubot: telia
<einand> men telenor har samma deal, eller liknande
<realubot> Telenor är ju kopplat till Bredbandsbolaget men kanske inte i det här fallet.
<einand> jodå
<realubot> Telenor har ju stått för Bredbandsbolaget mobila bredband.
<einand> tror jag
<einand> bbb går ju mer och mer åt telenor hållet
<realubot> Ok. Jag får ta och kolla upp det. 100 kr för 4g är inte farligt. Det låter t.o.m. för bra för att vara sant.
<einand> är visserligen bara 10GB/mån för mig, men jag använder det inte mycket mera
<einand> kostar 129kr för 50GB/mån
<einand> tror jag
<realubot> 10GB är lugnt om man bara surfar text, mailar o.s.v.
<einand> jo
<einand> för mig så bytte jag mest till 4g för svarstiderna, inte hastigheterna
<realubot> Jag är mest intresserad av att surfa text och ha tillgång till mailen hela tiden.
<einand> realubot: men varför inte köpa en billig android fåne?
<realubot> einand: Dock så måste du ha kvar det vanliga abonnemanget hos Telia också? Fasta linan?
<realubot> einand: Är svarstiderna bättre med 4g än fast lina?
<einand> nä, men du vet jag sitter ju på bussen ofta
<einand> så bättre än 3g
<einand> ligger i klass med adsl, låg på 40ms sist jag mätte
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Det är ju godkänt.
<Haffe> God kväll i stugan.
<Barre> realubot: det är en sån har liten switch https://www.elfa.se/elfa3~se_sv/elfa/init.do?item=35-665-56&toc=20449
<Barre> s/switch/strömställare/
<Philip5> wb Ezim
<Ezim> Philip5: tjenis.
<Ezim> Philip5: håller du på rensar i ditt ppa?
<Philip5> har gjort
<Ezim> Philip5: okej nu fyller du den med nya buggar :P.. skämt åsido.. bygger du något?
<arand> Trevligt korta köer på LP för tillfället :)
<Philip5> nope
<Barre> men jösses vad det strular för mig att skapa en usb-installattion för debian... jeez..
<maxjezy> Barre: jo det är inte lätt, var failar du?
<Ezim> Barre: kanske hybrid-iso?
<maxjezy> en bit in i installationen så får jag ofta  "sätt i CD"
<Ezim> maxjezy: :) blandar du ihop med windows igen?
<maxjezy> fattar inte varför jag inte ser blendfilerna med små previews i mint
<maxjezy> Ezim: tyvärr inte
<maxjezy> det är när jag installerar via usb det blir så på debian installationen
<K350> Finns ingen progressbar i Midnight Commander? Jag ser då ingen.
<defektz> spöregn
<Ezim> K350: prova krusader
<Ezim> du kör ju kde :)
<Barre> maxjezy, Ezim: det löste sig, hade laddat ner i386 verionen av boot.img.gz när jag försökte köra amd64 iso... fail av mig m.a.o =)
<Ezim> Barre: :)
<Barre> två timmar av mitt liv jag aldrig kommer få tillbaka =)
<maxjezy> hoppas du inte barrade allt för mycket under dessa timmar
<K350> Ezim: Den har för låg nördstämpel för min nivå :-)
<Ezim> K350: haha
<maxjezy> real geeks fap to ascii art
<maxjezy> http://www.svtplay.se/live/187050/grattis-kronprinsessan- svenskhet!
<maxjezy> stackars daniel att ha dragits in i den sjuka jävla familjen
<K350> Är ni royalister?
<swelapp> jolt cola inhandlad för den stora begivenheten i morgon
<K350> Vad är det som händer imorgon?
<realubot> einand: Jo, men men en billig Android så måste jag ju ha abonnemang för uppkoppling. Det är ju där 4g:t kommer in. Eller vad menade du?
<realubot> Barre: Vad ska du med en strömställare till?
<Ezim> Philip5: du vet att swelapp/men är swecarp? :)
<Ezim> :) swelapp goes crazy med nicken
<swelapp> förbannade tangentbord det var det som strulade Ezim
<Philip5> japp
<Ezim> Philip5: :) bli ej förvirrad om swelapp och diskuterar swecarp hamnar luven på varandra nu
<Ezim> Philip5: en del av rosa linux (mandriva forken) har hamnat i 4.9 dvs uppströms
<Ezim> vi kan nog förvänta oss hel del godbitar därifrån
<einand> realubot: för mig var det till laptopen
<einand> för en padda/mobil räcker nästan gsm
<maxjezy> bara jag som tittade på kronprinsessans efterblivna födelsedagsfirande på svt?
<Ezim> maxjezy: jepp.. själv ser jag på en rätt så B kampsport film
<Ezim> kan nog vara den sämsta jag sett
<Ezim> :)
<realubot> einand: Jo. Jag har inte större behov av mobil internet än att jag klarar mig med abonnemangen för mobiltelefoner.
<realubot> *mobilt
<maxjezy> jag funderar på att se angel-a
<maxjezy> laddade ner den i god tro igår
<realubot> I god tro. :)
<realubot> Det framgick inte att den var skyddad av upphovsrätt?
<maxjezy> nepp
<maxjezy> michael moore vill att folk ska ladda ner hans filmer iaf
<maxjezy> antar att luc besson inte är sämre
<maxjezy> efter 5:e elementet så känns det som om han och jag nästan är kompisar
<maxjezy> okej, så här är det, jag försöker installera en deb fil i cinnamon
<maxjezy> men den säger att den behöver pyton 2.6
<maxjezy> vad kan jag göra?
<Barre> realubot: ehh.. slå på och slå av datorn med
<einand> Question: Vad är ni för typ, sådan som sliter av skyddsplasterna från nya grejer med en gång, eller sådan som låter det sitta på tills det lossnar av sig själv
<arand> Brukar ha den på ett ganska långt tag, tills jag får för mig att den ser ful ut.
<maxjezy> bort med skiten
<Barre> bort med en gång
<einand> jag kör också på det att jag har den några dagar tills den ser ful ut
<einand> någon som har huaweie 589 modem/routeR?
<spacebug-> Philip5 eller någon annan kamerakille här?
<spacebug-> en vän har problem med nikon d800e i debian. Är det inte mass storage device på de när man pluggar i dem?
<Philip5> spacebug-: nej
<spacebug-> nej till mass storage device?
<spacebug-> hur gör man i så fall?
<Philip5> spacebug-: måste ha senaste versionen av libgphoto2 för att kunna flytta direkt från kameran om man inte vill ta ur sdkortet och stoppa i en kortläsare
<spacebug-> ah ok
<spacebug-> tack för info
<Philip5> man måste även ha nya versioner av libraw för att kunna kolla på raw-bilder
<spacebug-> oki doki
<spacebug-> tack ;)
<einand> https://www.facebook.com/questions/10150936507302997/
<Philip5> behöver ha libgphoto2 2.4.14 tror jag
<spacebug-> skyddsplast.. nä hehe
<maxjezy> ungeför som kondom, ingen spänning
<spacebug-> haha
<K350> CLI verktyg för att se bit- och sample rate från en audiofil?
<maxjezy> K350: vad för audiofil?
<maxjezy> http://vivapinkfloyd.blogspot.se/2008/07/13-command-line-tools-for-audio-on.html
<maxjezy> kolla där kanske?
<maxjezy> finns det någon pokerklient för linux?
<maxjezy> typ till partypoker eller något
<K350> maxjezy: Alla möjliga format. flac,mp3,wav, ogg etc
<K350> maxjezy: Hm..ska kika på länken där :-)
<maxjezy> gah
<maxjezy> inte ens pokerstars funkar i wine
<maxjezy> stämmer det här http://www.promotinglinux.com/truth/
<maxjezy> Linux is only free if your time is worthless. *It is that simple.*
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> intressant läsning för alla som inte sitter med handen i byxorna
<morten771> maxjezy: synaptic listar 17 paket när man söker på poker... fast den sista är nått annat spel
<morten771> nått lästips för mig som har ena handen i byxorna?
<maxjezy> After joining a Linux group such as Ubuntu Linux, new members are asked to upload their pictures [also known as "avatars"]. The members are then picked out for their male astectics/beauty and are requisitioned for “Linux Box” use. We will not go into the details, but it is sufficient to say that they end up taking care of the other members needs on certain IRC channels and cam sites. They are know in the Linux circles as the “tits”.
<maxjezy> har ni några personliga "tits" ?
<Markk> Jag har en flickvän.
<maxjezy> Markk: najs!
<maxjezy> rekommenderar verkligen den där sidan jag posta senast
<maxjezy> bra läsning
<maxjezy> sanningen om linux går ej att förneka längre
<Ezim> maxjezy: ingen orkar med dig längre.. hur många ggr behöver du upprepa dig?
<Ezim> maxjezy: linux är sk-t.. kan vi nu gå vidare maxjezy?
<maxjezy> Ezim: du förstod inte humorn i sidan?
<Ezim> maxjezy: :) ju jag gjorde..
<Ezim> jag förstår att snubben driver
<maxjezy> men vissa saker stämmer lite
<maxjezy> vilket gör att det kan kännas som en seriös skrift
<Ezim> maxjezy: självklart finns det saker som stämmer.. ingen har påstått att linux buggfri och felfri... linux stöder inte allt.. det kan man inte förvänta sig
<maxjezy> en sak jag funderade på
<maxjezy> är inte mac och linux ganska lika?
<Ezim> dock finns det ingen kärna som utvecklas så snabbt som just linux sidan
<maxjezy> borde inte det finnas ett program som wine fast för mac program
<Ezim> maxjezy: tror faktiskt wine finns för mac
<maxjezy> så man kan köra mac program i linux?
<Ezim> maxjezy: microsoft office under mac är skräp
<Ezim> därför kör syrran libreoffice
<maxjezy> min chef tyckte openoffice va sämre än microsoft office
<Ezim> maxjezy: menar du din fru? :)
<maxjezy> gav honom tipset att ladda ner det och testa, men efter att han testat och inte lyckats göra allt han gjorde i microsoft office köpte han officepaketet igen
<maxjezy> haha
<Ezim> tycker libreoffice är bra.. dock är man hardcore för ordbehandling/textskrivning är lyx bra
<maxjezy> jag tycker alla skrivprogram är keffa
<maxjezy> tar så stor plats, används aldrig
<maxjezy> följer alltid med
<Ezim> maxjezy: min farsgubbe körde openoffice/libreoffice under windows, precis som under linux.. han förstod sig inte på ribbon gränssnittet
<maxjezy> tror det är svårt för företagare att gå över
<Ezim> maxjezy: du kanske borde köra google programmen som ändå är molm baserade
<maxjezy> dom är så vana att spara i standardformatet
<maxjezy> och när dom testar openoffice
<maxjezy> då äre som om de inte vet vad de ska spara i för att andra ska kunna öppna
<Ezim> maxjezy: självklart har microsoft office bättre stöd för sina format, dock är ju bakåtkom.. office inte det bästa
<Ezim> maxjezy: som sagt så är för allt riktigt seriöst skrifter Lyx vägen att gå
<maxjezy> ska en byta måste alla byte
<Ezim> maxjezy: om du inte gillar stora office program eller blotade
<Ezim> testa abiword och gnumeric
<Ezim> gnumeric är faktiskt riktigt bra
<morten771> jag gillade ms word 2.0 .... men häromåret kom jag fram till att jag aldrig använder ordbehandlingsprogram längre. eller kalkylprogram. eller overheadprojektorprogram... är det nått fel på mig? ;-)
<Ezim> morten771: nee...
<Ezim> ne nu ska man till sängs.. ta hand om varandra
<maxjezy> morten771: jag är likadan
<maxjezy> de är fel på oss
<realubot> Barre: Ja, ja, just det. Du hade problem med power-knappen ja. Now I remember.
<maxjezy> http://www.break.com/index/it-guy-vs-dumb-employees.html
<maxjezy> haha, 8 minuter in i videon
<maxjezy> kolla därifrån
<maxjezy> "you cant arange them by penis"
<realubot> I Lubuntu heter dokumentvisaren Document Viewer. Om man använder obxprop för att få fram information om Document Viewer så står det class evince. Är Document Viewer i själva verket samma program som Evince i Ubuntu?
<morten771> skulle tro det
<realubot> Kaffe nu!
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Du är tokig! Det är ju mitt i natten!
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Det är bara småbarn som sover nu.
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Fick du ordning på ditt graffekort?
#ubuntu-se 2012-07-15
<gecko> Suck. Vilken jädrans tid att vakna på :(
<gecko> Men det blir nog sängen igen snart
<gecko> Så får det bli
<maxjezy> jag blir irriterad på hur efterblivna människor är idag
<maxjezy> en på blocket som säljer sin krappy-speldator för 7000
<maxjezy> man bygger en likadan idag för 2500 ny
<andol> maxjezy: Antar att du är medveten om att det är fullt möjlighet att inte ha koll på allt här i världen, utan att för den sakens skull vara efterbliven?
<maxjezy> jo, det är lite väl magstarkt att kalla dem efterblivna
<maxjezy> de försöker väl blåsa någon stackare
<maxjezy> en på blocket försökte sälja en blackberry som hon säger kostar 7000 i affär
<maxjezy> jag kolla upp det, 4400 i affär kostar den
<andol> maxjezy: Fast oavsett ordval och orsak, allt kan jag hålla med om att det är lite fascinerade hur en del prissätter begagnade datorer.
<maxjezy> en annan säljer en fujitsu siemens dator, 6 år på nacken, en tangent fattas, utan batteri
<maxjezy> 1000 kr ville hon ha
<maxjezy> jag erbjöd 100 spänn, får se om det blir deal
<maxjezy> tänkte måla den vit och måla på en apple logo
<realubot> maxjezy: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=56678
<maxjezy> kan du ta en skärmdump
<maxjezy> man måste logga in för att se
<realubot_> maxjezy: http://img801.imageshack.us/img801/38/201207150449361920x1056.png
<gecko> Detta är en mer normal tid att vakna på än klockan 01:30. Nu fortsätter arbetet i saltgruvan.
<Screedo> god morgon
<HakanS> Screedo: God morgon.
<Barre> morrn
<gecko> Vareviga muskel värker pga flyttbestyren. Så det är tur att läkaren har skrivit ut värktabletter för mina ben
<gecko> Gissa hur lätt det är att flytta när man går på kryckor
<maxjezy> lätt
<maxjezy> men ber någon annan göra allt
<gecko> Vi får hjälp imorgon. Inte före dess
<gecko> Och så är det inte alltför populärt att hjälpa till att flytta
<Barre> morn bamsefar
<Haffe> Hmmmm.
<Haffe> Regn idag också. Det hade jag aldrig väntat mig.
<bamsefar>   Barre Morrn
<delhage> morrn
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/ekonomi/din-ekonomi/omojligt-na-superhastigheter-med-4g
<realubot> Har ni tackat gridden då?
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/ekonomi/gridden-blir-framtidens-datormoln
<realubot> "Det finns andra exempel där små persondatorer kopplas ihop. Det mest kända kallas för seti@home och går ut på att leta efter utomjordingar."
<realubot> Det känner vi ju igen. Hur går det för vårt lag?
<realubot> 2610 of 213954: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<realubot> Uppsalanet har petat ner Markk från förstaplatsen.
<realubot> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=54741
<realubot> Äsch. Jag blandade ju ihop seti med fah. :S
<einand> illa
<Haffe> Fisken simmar i vattnet.
<maxjezy> realubot: jo jag har sett blender institutets projekt tidigare
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag misstänkte det.
<maxjezy> du vet, jag frilansar åt dem
<maxjezy> det är jag som är kärnan i bygget
<einand> så
<einand> tvätten avklarad för denna veckan
<realubot> einand: Och du slapp få stryk i tvättstugan den här gången?
<einand> realubot: japp
<realubot> einand: Det kallar jag lyckad tvättning. 1. Tvätten avklarad för denna veckan. 2. Ingen misshandel.
<einand> realubot: det har du fullständigt rätt i
<realubot> Varför säger top att en process som jag startade för 5 min sedan har varit igång i över 14 h?
<einand> realubot: ge mig skärmskott så får jag se
<realubot> einand: Nä, jag orkar inte. Jag är trött efter att ha vaktat kanalen i natt.
<Barre> realubot: det är inte datorns upptid du misstolkat så här tidigt på söndagen? =)
<realubot> Barre: Nej, faktiskt inte. Jag dubbelkollade det. :D
<realubot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1092919/
<realubot> Där ser ni.
<realubot> Tiden stämmer inte för fem öre. Den ändra helt knasigt också: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1092922/
<realubot> Nu är jag trött. Den ändras inte alls knasigt men tiden visar fel.
<morten771> vad gör ni för nått?
<realubot> Jag har inte kört FAH i 84 h. :|
<realubot> *84 min.
<realubot> Eller är det timmar?
<realubot> Haha. Det är nog dags att sova middag.
<morten771> sov sött :-)
<realubot> God natt.
<maxjezy> realubot: haha
<maxjezy> http://www.promotinglinux.com/celebrity/jack-nicholson/
<realubot> maxjezy: http://www.promotinglinux.com/celebrity/britney-spears/
<HakanS> realubot: Händerna på täcket. ;-)
<einand> herby i call my new router Fyrge
<morten771> "fyrge" som i.... ?
<HakanS> einand: Vem är herby?
<einand> morten771: är en 4g router
<einand> HakanS: herby = hedanefter på engelska
<morten771> ah!
<einand> hereby, tror jag är korrekt föresten
<einand> står typ alltid i kontrakt "Ein Andersson hereby/herby einand" sedan kan du använda einand i resten av avtalet i stället för hela mitt namn
<HakanS> einand: "hereby" stavas det ja. Jag trodde att det var någon som du kallade Herby.
<einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/539654_10150937506717997_783031816_n.jpg
<einand> jag tycker de mätresultaten är bra, inte dåliga ;)
<einand> med tanke på att jag själv åker i 100Km/h
<maxjezy> realubot: har du sett sidan tidigare?
<maxjezy> yberskoj i mitt tycke
<maxjezy> alla linuxfanboys kommentarer är så jävla sura
<einand> maxjezy: vilken sida då?
<maxjezy> einand: http://www.promotinglinux.com/truth/
<maxjezy> där är det endel nice läsning
<maxjezy> tillbaka till köket nu
<maxjezy> bbl
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag tror inte det.
<HakanS> maxjezy: Sidan är ju bara på skoj. Kommentarerna kan ju vara desamma.
<morten771> svårt med ironi och sånt i textform.
<HakanS> maxjezy: Tro inte på allt du läser på internet. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EO86RjbGmcM
<HakanS> Något för gecko? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwZ-JfQSUOM&list=UU0d5F2FwRSx_iuOFTTQFhgg&index=8&feature=plcp
<Barre> har lite problem med ett filter i lvm.conf, jag får den inte att "se" min drbd disk, vad gör jag för fel? http://pastebin.com/gh7uJ1z2
<maxjezy> HakanS: kul initiativ iaf
<maxjezy> HakanS: är gecko homofob?
<coffe> Barre,  hur går det för dig ?
<maxjezy> eller är han som jag och anser att det är en psykisk sjukdom precis som paranoia och klaustrofobi
<einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/552602_10150937556357997_720583562_n.jpg bättre än mitt adsl, till och med snabbare svarstider
<Barre> coffe: långsamt framåt, har haft lite strul med drbd och lvm2 i kombination, men jag löste det precis
<coffe> Barre,  ok. va bra.. när får vi se kort då ?
<coffe> 11mb/s låter som en 100mbits flaskhals
<coffe> bläää min pm har bara 100nic
<Barre> coffe: whohoo... har nu en speglad vg mellan noderna (nu skall jag bara importera den i pm)
<Barre> det var enkelt, nu skall jag till skroten och slänga en massa skräp, det gör lite ont att slänga en mängd datorer :/
<coffe> fy dig ....
<Barre> mmm... ingen vill ta hand om mina elekroniska guldklimpar och jag har inte plats...
<coffe> Barre,  skaffa större hus
<Barre> ett oöppnat gfx åker till tippen (AGP =))
<coffe> sexy
<coffe> skulle jag sparat .. för om max 3 veckor kommer någon behöva det
<morten771> du får spara lite minnen och sånnt i en liten låda innan du slänger datorerna
<morten771> Barre: det oöppnade grafikkortet borde du ju sälja på nån sån där websida... eller skänka bort mot porto typ.
<Barre> förmodligen, det är så jag tänkt de senaste 5-10 åren. nu rycker 1st DL360G1, 2st DL380G3, 4st PC, 3st HTPC projekt, en låda blandade minnen (ca: 40st) en låda SCSI disk, en låda LTO band, en LTO1 bandspelare och mängder med småkraffs (ljudkort, nätkort, switchar, gfs-kort, MB, etc..)
<Barre> morten771: jag orkar faktiskt inte.... :)
<morten771> "orkar" ? hur svårt kan det vara....
<Barre> måste packa, skicka, svara i telefonen och helt enkelt bry sig.... orkar inte
<coffe> Barre,  gjorde oxå en resninng för ett tag sedan , hur har de gått med luren ?
<Barre> dessutom så tar det förmcyket plats i källaren som vi håller på att fixza iordning, har inte rum för skiten längre helt enkelt..
<Barre> coffe: jo, det går sådär... hag skjukt dålig sprutt på telenors nät dock, men anars går det bra
<morten771> det finns ingen nära dig som kan ta över en låda med de mindre prylarna? nån med ett föråd som har plats för typ en skrivarpappers-kartong typ.
<coffe> om du kollar statusen ,, så kan du se vad du har för 3g nät..  å max hastigheten
<Barre> coffe: de har identifierat att något är vajsing med mitt abbobnemang... felsökning pågår :/
<morten771> större saker som hela datorer kan jag förstå att du slänger dock. och äckliga scsi diskar :-)
<coffe> Barre,  bra du får hjälp då
<Barre> måste packa bilen nu, hörs senare..
<Barre> morten771: hahah... scsi är inte äckligt, det gör ont i själen att slänga sånt som fortfarande fungerar... men min fru har kommit överens om att det är det jag skall göra :/
<coffe> Barre,  lider med dig .
 * morten771 ger sig den på att Barres fyra pc all är bättre än den jag har
<K350> hepp
<morten771> Appropå gamla saker så köpte jag ett seriealbum för en krona häromdan i en sån där begagnade saker butik, tyckte jag var lagom pris :-)
<morten771> hepp K350
<K350> Hade dom bara saker där? Inga grejjor eller prylar?
<Barre> morten771: kanske det, den vassaste av dem är en 1Ghz PIII med 128MB ram
<morten771> K350: fanns säkert grejjor eller prylar där också :-D
<K350> morten771: Najs..ska kanske ta och se om jag hittar någon mojäng där då
<morten771> 128MB är lite lite idag kanske ja... vad kräver senast ubuntu för att kunna installeras? 512?
<morten771> hehe
<coffe> Barre,  OT snart finns en JB till vår lur
<Barre> coffe: men, larsemil hade väl redan installerat CM på sin..
<coffe> ja men CM är inte JB
<coffe> Barre,  utan cm9 kommer bli cm10
<bamsefar> Vad pratar ni om?
<coffe> barres gamla data delar och om jelly bean till sgs3
<morten771> hej bamsefar
<bamsefar> Jahapp
<bamsefar> jelly bean? sgs3?
<coffe> senaste android versionen och samsung galaxy s 3
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Jag har en såndär androidtelefon.
<coffe> modell ?
<bamsefar> xperia nånting
<coffe> ok
<bamsefar> sån med tangentbord.
<coffe> har tyvärr ingen kolla på SE
<bamsefar> Inte jag heller.
<bamsefar> Jag har packat upp telefonen och bytt sms-signal typ.
<coffe> är ett bra betyg då ju
<coffe> att den passar så bar med så få förändringar
<coffe> å tydligen så är android utveckare ensamma månniskor som aldrig får sms .. för dessa långa truddelutter.. funkar inte
<bamsefar> Jag behvöer vakna mitt i natten av mina sms, så det funkar jättebra för mig.
<Barre> jag har sett bamsefars android
<Barre> det där lät onödigt snuskigt :S
<coffe> ha ha
<Barre> coffe: ok, vad är en recource pool och var skapar jag den?
<coffe> Barre,  det är något man kan göra om man vill börja dela upp det.. men då du är singel anv så ingen större ide
<Barre> coffe: men när jag vill skapa en VM så frågar den ju om resurspool, skall jag bara strunta i det?
<coffe> men annars så är det  klicka till vänster på datacenter sedan så  är det bland tabbarna
<coffe> Barre,  ja inget krav
<Barre> aah.. jag ser det nu..
<Barre> jag behöver väl inte ange en IP till de interface jag vill använda som brygga?
<coffe> dock så är default storage från början inte klassat för backuper..
<coffe> du ang interfacet
<Barre> coffe: måste jag ladda upp cd ISO via sftp, eller finns ett web-ui också?
<coffe> via webgui
<coffe> local sedan contents
<coffe> där kan du välja ladda upp
<Barre> tackar, ser det nu
<coffe> tänkte försöka dra in FD och sedan puppy på det
<bamsefar> FD?
<Barre> bamsefar: FusionDirectory
<coffe> Fusiondirector
 * Barre gain speed experiance
<bamsefar> Vad är det?
<Barre> bamsefar: LDPAP Schema
<coffe> bamsefar,  ->http://www.fusiondirectory.org/basic/overview
<bamsefar> "In other word, FusionDirectory is for LDAP what Webmin is to flat file." wtf?
<Barre> ehh...
<bamsefar> Känns lite underligt.
<coffe> det tar vanlig LDAP till att hantera via ett gui integration mot flera saker.. allt från anv till servers.
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Så det är typ active directory?
<Barre> njea.. det ligger ju på en riktig ldap
<coffe> bamsefar,  ja
<bamsefar> coffe: Ok
<bamsefar> Barre: Jojo, men funktionen.
<coffe> bamsefar,  ska gå att knyta in mot puppy så bootar du en maskin som finns i systemet så ska den kunna återställa sig å allt.
<coffe> men så långt har jag inet kommit
<bamsefar> Puppy? :)
<Barre> hahahahahha
<Barre> bamsefar: nu r du bara fånig ;)
<bamsefar> Nej
<Barre> lite "yxigt" tycker jag PM är när jag måste boota om för att aktivera/ändra/konfigurera nätverk....
<coffe> Barre,  ja , jag brukar göra on the fly ändrigar i cli
<Barre> bamsefar: http://docs.puppetlabs.com/
<bamsefar> Jaha, puppet. :)
<coffe> 1:05:30 ETA
<Barre> coffe: vnc dektop?
<coffe> Barre,  har bara fått det via gui att fubngera .
<Barre> coffe: k..
<gecko> Kan man ha lämpligare USB-hubb? Samtidigt så kan man koppla in en mobil där. http://img862.imageshack.us/img862/8435/20120715150919.jpg
<Barre> coffe: jag får task error när jag försöker ansluta till consolen i web-bui :/
<coffe> Barre,  du ska högerklicka på virt maskinens namn där får du upp en meny
<Barre> coffe: mm... och då får jag "Error: command '/bin/nc -l -p5900 -w 10 -c '/usr/sbin/qm vncproxy 100 2>/dev/null" failed: exit code 1"
<Barre> coffe: det var tydligen ett java-problem på klienten...
<coffe> Barre, det ska ha att göra med java versionen på din client..  jag har inte jobbat så mycket med senaste .
 * Barre gain speed experiance
<maxjezy> gecko: mr linuxfanboy
<gecko> Japp
<gecko> Men byt ut boy mot man
<Haffe> fanman.,
<Haffe> Jag gillar det.
<Haffe> Det låter rytmiskt på något sätt.
<einand> ghaa
<maxjezy> gecko: talar du arabic?
<gecko> maxjezy< Nä bara några fraser. Varför frågar du?
<maxjezy> såg på din facebook att du har fyllt i det :)
<gecko> Aha.
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=benhvHT-aKo&feature=youtu.be
<maxjezy> gjorde en ubuntu logo animation
<maxjezy> enjoy
<Philip5> ja nu drar jag till västkusten en vecka. ha det bäst så länge kanalen
<Barre> Philip5: ha en trevlig semester (om det är det du skall ha)
<Philip5> Barre: japp
<Philip5> tack :)
<defektz> enlightenment http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1745421/scrotz/enlightenment.png
<maxjezy> snyggt men det känns en aning tråkigt
<defektz> ja. rätt trist.
<maxjezy> någon som vet varför inte ikoner visas som previews längre
<maxjezy> film, blendfiler osv
<maxjezy> bara bilder som visas i previewläge
<maxjezy> de visas i previewläge på skrivbordet men inte i mappar
<arand> Funkar för mig i gnome 3.4 ...
<maxjezy> jag kör nautilus 3.4.2
<maxjezy> i cinnamon linu
<maxjezy> skumt, när jag flytter en blendfil till en annan nautilusmapp så visas den
<maxjezy> kanske jag har för många filer i en mapp
<maxjezy> så denj inte klarar hantera någon
<maxjezy> nej, jag måste öppna filen och spara den
<maxjezy> då uppdateras en previewgrej i nautilus
<maxjezy> skumt skumt
<arand> är filerna på olika diskar? lokal vs remote?
<arand> Det finns ju inställningar om "Show preview for: local files only, only files below 10MB"
<maxjezy> de är på samma lokala disk
<maxjezy> här http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=setSpMSwD28&feature=youtu.be
<maxjezy> en video jag gjorde som beskriver hur jag måste göra för att göra previews synliga för blendfiler
<maxjezy> herregud, jag brukar klaga på annonser men den här tar priset
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=34884
<maxjezy> någon som kan läsa och förstå vad det står?
<Screedo> lol
<realubot> God morgon.
<Ezim> realubot: godmorgon...
<Ezim> Idag träffade man swecarp
<Ezim> heldel med den gubbtoken :)
<gecko> Nu är det definitivt nog med flytt för idag. Nu är det slappa i fotöljen som gäller
<Ezim> gecko: :) var med swecarp idag.
<gecko> Ezim< Jo jag ser det
<Ezim> gecko: :) en dag träffar man även allas vår gubbtok
<gecko> Ezim< Är det inte jag som är det ? :)
<gecko> Nu tänkte jag fel
<Ezim> :) jepp du är gubbtok
<gecko> Ezim< Folk brukar ha en skylt med blommor utanför sitt hus som heter"välkommen" hos mig står det "keep out"
<Ezim> gecko: :) så man är ej välkommen alltså?
<gecko> Ezim< Precis. Men inte bara du :)
<Ezim> gecko: då kommer jag in objuden :P
<gecko> Och så har jag skyltar med "Videoövervakning" som ska sättas upp
<gecko> Ezim< :)
<Ezim> gecko: sådant biter inte på mig :).. jag går bara in
<gecko> Ezim< Utan nyckel?
<Ezim> gecko: :) din fru öppnar
<gecko> Ezim< Nä knappast. Inte utan mitt tillstånd :)
<Ezim> gecko: tss.. hon vet vad gästvänlighet är
<gecko> Och så ser jag på en monitor vilken som ringer på dörren. Och kan låsa upp elektroniskt. Ja hon är för gästvänlig :)
<gecko> I motsatts till mig som avskyr främmande
 * gecko borde bo i en grotta långt ut i skogen
<Ezim> swelapp: gecko bjuder inte in oss om vi besöker honom... då sa jag vi går in ändå :P
<gecko> Ezim< Vill ni bli filmstjärnor på nätet? :)
<Ezim> gecko: :)
<swelapp> Ezim:  du kör eller
<gecko> Ingen är välkommen till hk för ubuntu i Vilhelmina. Forth Itmannen
<Ezim> swelapp: haha sure
<gecko> Vääre än forth Knox
<einand> vad är hk?
<gecko> Imorgon så blir det tomt i denna lägenhet
<gecko> einand< Skämtar du?
<realubot> gecko: Du får sätta upp en sådan här klassisk skylt vid tomtgränsen: http://www.safetysign.com/images/catlog/product/large/F7849.png
<realubot> Ezim: Headquater
<realubot> Ezim: Nu när du vet vad hk bettyder så kan du berätta det för einand.
<realubot> Dock förkortas det HQ. :S
<realubot> Kom jag på ...
<gecko> HK på Svenska HQ på Engelska
<realubot> "Headquarters (HQ) denotes the location where most, if not all, of the important functions of an organization are coordinated."
<realubot> Ja, sant.
<einand> HögKnarkare
<gecko> realubot< Klart det är sant. Det kommer ju från mig :)
<realubot> "I svenskt språkbruk används i första hand ordet huvudkontor i civila sammanhang, medan högkvarter varit en främst militär term. Under inflytande av den amerikanska engelskans headquarters, som används för alla typer av organisationer, har dock även det svenska ordet högkvarter fått större spridning i informella sammanhang. Inom brittisk engelska är headquarters en främst militär term, medan head office
<realubot> Nu vet ni det.
<realubot> *vi
<gecko> einand< Skriver du om dig själv?
<einand> realubot: den klippte i halva meningen, freenode stöder inte mer än 160 tecken
<realubot> Direkt från kunskapskällan Wikipedia.
<einand> vem behöver minne idag när man har wp
<realubot> Nog för att Wikpedia innehåller faktafel men när får grundarna fredspriset för sin kunskapsspridning?
<realubot> Wikipedia är underbart.
<einand> wikipedia har ett krav, som gör så den är bättre än tex NE
<einand> det är att källförtäckning måste finnas, annars är artikeln inte godkänd
<realubot> einand: Jag ser ju hela texten?
<einand> realubot: ja, för det är din klient
<gecko> Här är texten klippt
<einand> irc ekar den ju inte
<realubot> einand: Jaha.
<realubot> einand: Ja, källförteckningen i slutet är ju guld.
<einand> kanske skall göra så, kanske skall starta en fond med 100,000  som ger bidrag till bästa 10 personerna som skriver på svenska wiki
<realubot> Haha. Artikeln om gecko på Wikipedia är ju rolig: "Omyndigförklarade gubbe på IRC som har en fru som lagar mat åt honom."
<gecko> realubot< Men det stämmer ju perfekt. Bra källa
<realubot> gecko: ;)
<einand> realubot: vad står det på einand ?
<realubot> einand: Du finns inte med. Du är nog inte tillräckligt känd. ;)
<einand> ok
<gecko> Heter det inte "om einand" ?
<einand> !einand
<ubot2> einand, eller "Eleganten från Vidderna" som han också kallas, fullkomligt älskar olika !faktoider.
<einand> jag är iaf känd i kanalen
<gecko> !gecko
<ubot2> Factoid 'gecko' not found
<gecko> Nähä
<realubot> einand: Jag hittade dig. Så här står det: "IT-miljardär i Härryda. Sveriges svar på JR Ewing i Dallas. Ligger i konflikt med Rutger "Cliff Barnes" Spendrup.
<realubot> Telenors support vet hur man hanterar kunder: "Ytterligare en norsk kund hos Telenor har blivit påhoppad av företagets säljare.
<realubot> – Han röt "fuck you" till mig och lade på, säger Annette Bergsagel. "
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/nyheter/utrikes/telenorsaljare-svor-at-kund_7347086.svd
<einand> men seriöst, har dom inget bättre för sig än att gå till media och gnälla
<realubot> Dom använder kanske media som utpressning för att få ekonomisk kompensation.
<realubot> Ge oss ett års fritt abonnemang annars går vi till tidningarna ...
<realubot> Telenor bjuder ju på det genom att ha så oproffsiga säljare.
<Haffe> !haffe
<ubot2> Humorn är total.
<Haffe> !amelia
<ubot2> en gäspande superhjälpare
<ubot2> she's also a huge fan of opening her mouth whenever she can.
<Haffe> !gäsp
<ubot2> Factoid 'g\xc3\xa4sp' not found
<Haffe> !help
<ubot2> http://help.ubuntu.com/
<Haffe> !ubot2 add
<ubot2> Factoid 'ubot2 add' not found
<gecko> Nä nu måste jag kräla mot sovplatsen. Har varit en mycket jobbig dag.
<Haffe> Nödslakt kan erbjudas som alternativ.
<Ezim> gecko: sovgott gubbtok nr1
<gecko> Ezim< Tackar kompis. Vi höres
<swecarp> gecko:  natti natti
<Peyam> Tjna
<Peyam> fan va jag saknar ubuntu
<Peyam> faaaaan
<Peyam> faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan
<Peyam> jag saknar ubuntu
<Peyam> men jag kör vb.net
<Peyam> och kan inte återvända
<Peyam> Ezim
<Peyam> vad e det för jävla namn du har?
<einand> då har man fått miranda att lukta gott
<realubot> einand: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miranda_IM
<einand> realubot: vad är det med den länken?
<realubot> einand: Det är Miranda.
<einand> ja?
<Krawlezt> NÃ¥gon vaken? :)
<spacebug-> jo rå
<Krawlezt> Trodde väl att ni skulle vara vakna ;)
<Krawlezt> Vad händer här då?
<Krawlezt> spacebug-: Några på Sweclockers byggde en dator, med ett pappakaks chassi: http://www.sweclockers.com/image/gallery/2009/12/28/35182.jpg?t=gallery&k=20561491
<spacebug-> nice
<spacebug-> Nu går det beställa Raspberry Pi från farnell förresten om någon vill ha en sån
<Krawlezt> Såg precis en på Sweclockers som visade sitt Raspberry Pi bygge
<Krawlezt> Han byggde ett pappers chassi till den
<spacebug-> ah ok
<spacebug-> hehe
<spacebug-> finns ju att köpa på nätet annars
<Krawlezt> Mjo, han gjorde en själv :)
<spacebug-> ;)
<Krawlezt> Förövrigt, beställde en skärm som troligen kommer imorgon spacebug-!
<spacebug-> ok, vad för någon?
<Krawlezt> Idag, blir det.
<Krawlezt> http://cdon.se/hemelektronik/fujitsu_amilo_sl23t-1_led-13799961
<Krawlezt> Den!
<realubot> spacebug-: Vad kostar RPi-chassin på nätet?
<spacebug-> ok
<spacebug-> realubot: beror lite på färg. https://www.modmypi.com/shop/raspberry-pi-cases
<spacebug-> iaf på den sidan
<Krawlezt> realubot: :>
<Krawlezt> Vore kul med en Raspberry Pi faktiskt, dock finns det ingen hemsida som jag litar på.
<Krawlezt> spacebug-: http://www.sweclockers.com/galleri/9694-en-till-raspberry-pi - Där har du RI bygget jag menade.
<spacebug-> Krawlezt: http://se.farnell.com/raspberry-pi?ref=lookahead (ordersidan öppande vid midnatt)
<Krawlezt> Memory (SDRAM): 256 Megabytes (MiB)
<Krawlezt> 700mhz CPU också
<Krawlezt> Hur kan folk köpa RI?
<Krawlezt> Biligt, men inte så bra. Fungerar dock på Linux!
<spacebug-> RI?
<Krawlezt> Raspberri Pi
<Krawlezt> RP kanske man förkortar det.
<spacebug-> jag tänkte ha den som server
<spacebug-> min nuvarande server är en vanlig burk som tar en jävla massa plats och ström och det enda den gör är att va lite server åt en eggdrop och en webserver som typ ingen är inne på. Jo och så lite backup då.
<Krawlezt> När jag har byggt klart min dator och allting kring datorn ska jag köpa en dator att ha Linux på.
<Krawlezt> spacebug-: Vad ska du då med server med? :)
<spacebug-> ja men jag använder den ju till de sakerna
<Krawlezt> :)
<spacebug-> + att det är ju kul att leka med
<spacebug-> den togs ju fram för studenter att lära sig programmera på
<Krawlezt> :)
<spacebug-> I/O-pinnar mm
<spacebug-> kan dessutom ha den till mediadator
<spacebug-> XBMC
<Krawlezt> realubot: Datorn fungerar skit bra förövrigt, inhandlat skärm och snart Grafikkort!
#ubuntu-se 2013-07-08
<Screedo> God morgon
<coobra> moin
<Barre> morrn morrn.. sista arbetsveckan innan semestern \o/
<andol> Barre: Slappt? :)
<julius> coobra: Hur står det till?
<coobra> julius: joda bara bra :D
<coobra> nu blire bbl
<julius> coobra: inte varit här inne på något år! Kul att se att det är folk man fortfarande känner igen!
<Barre> andol: både ja och nej... inga kundbesök eller resor denna vecka, mycket att städa av på skrivbordet är det samt att fylla på med aktiviteter till efter semestern. Måste ju börja jobbet med fullt schema =)
<andol> Barre: Du tycker det känns säkrare att planera kalendern själv, än att riskera att någon annan gör det för dig? :P
<kodein> för egen del tycker jag att fullt schema brukar lösa sig självt under semestern utan att man behöver göra nåt
<kodein> tyvärr alltför ofta saker som dyker upp under semestern som man kan tycka att ens inhoppare skulle ha gjort
<E3|Fisk> God morgon alla.
<christoffer> god morgon
<christoffer> Barre blev riktigt intresserad av att starta upp eget ownCloud nu efter din bloggpost. Har du testat någon filsynk och kalendersynk med någon Iphone eller annan apple enhet?
<christoffer> ...förresten när vi är inne på det hela ...kommer du ha någon bloggpost om backup av allting?
<E3|Fisk> Vilken blogg pratar du om och vem är det du syftar på christoffer ? :)
<christoffer> E3|Fisk Barre
<E3|Fisk> länk till bloggen?
<christoffer> http://gargamel.nu/
<christoffer> "Reclaim your data" serien
<E3|Fisk> Awesome, thnkz
<Barre> andol: precis, själv är bästa dräng =)
<Barre> christoffer: där ser man, kul... gör det så kan vi byta erfarenheter :)
<Barre> E3|Fisk: se till att bokmärka den sidan nu ;)
<E3|Fisk> I will ^^
<E3|Fisk> det är lite roligt när man har kunskapen och viljan att göra något stort projekt men det bara är idén som saknas
<E3|Fisk> Sålänge inte någon kommer att säga att de vill skapa "nya facebook" alltid lika kul x)
<Barre> hahaha.. en alldeles egen facebook-klon... där kan man logga in när man vill vara lite för sig själv för en stund =)
<E3|Fisk> ^^
 * andol pekar E3|Fisk och Barre på varsin egen Diaspora-pod.
<Barre> andol: jo, jag känner till den... Dessvärre så är inte mina kontakter där =).. lite som hönan och ägget, är du på diaspora?
<andol> Barre: Nix
<andol> Tänkte mest ifall man ville dricka lite norrlands guld :)
<Barre> hahah... precis..
<E3|Fisk> hehe
<yarre> nån som kör virt-manager ?
<andol> yarre: Hemma
<andol> (Har alltså ingen framför mig just nu.)
<christoffer> angående federarande social web så verkar det vara inne i en liten svacka just nu dock blir intresset större och större...eventuellt ska W3C göra nytt försök till något konkret. Följer den öppna mailing listan, ganska intressanta diskussioner till och från
<yarre> andol, har kört igång en vm, virt-manager säger 50% cpu usage konstant.. bugg?
<andol> yarre: Ingen aning.
<yarre> tycker också det går väldigt långsamt jämfört med proxmox
<bamsefar> andol: Är det fördelaktigt att installera filer istf att evaluera templates utan någon erb-kod i?
<andol> bamsefar: Rent spontant *känns* filer det snäppet snällare cpu-mässigt. Varför vill du köra med templates utan erb-kod? Därför att template-funktionen låter dig slå ihop flera filer?
<bamsefar> andol: Nej, snarare så att man kan class foo::bar($config => foo/bar.erb") { file { "foo.conf": content => template($config), } }
<bamsefar> Eftersom en fil har source =>
<andol> bamsefar: Hänger inte riktigt med. Kan inte inte lika gärna använda $config tillsammans med source? Alternativt handlar det om att $config kan peka på innehåll både med och utan evaluering?
<bamsefar> Precis
<bamsefar> Tanken var att alltid kunna använda samma och slippa en if($config_is_erb) { file {} } else { file {} }
<andol> Då hänger jag med :)
<bamsefar> Det borde ju inte vara några konstigheter, right?
<andol> Jorå, gör precis på det viset jag med, låter en $config peka på erb-filer som kan innehålla evaluering, men inte nödvändigtvis gör det.
<bamsefar> Jag försökte googla lite men hittade inget vettigt.
<andol> Inget jag har haft några problem med i alla fall, bortsett från att jag gissningsvis eventuellt har slösat några cpu-cykler.
<bamsefar> Det har man ju så gott om ändå.
<bamsefar> Om man behöver fundera på vilket av detdär som är minst cpu-intensivt ska man nog uppgradera sin maskinpark.
<andol> Jo, i sammanhanget känns det som rätt försumbara cpu-cykler.
<julius> Någon som har koll på om det är några träffar i Stockholmområdet för linuxintresserade nuförtiden?
<PeterPam6> Är det någon här överhuvudtaget?
<christoffer> tyvärr inte julius, men är lite intresserad om det skulle bli av...bor i Västerås
<kodein> PeterPam6: ett 70-tal människor. irc är dock asynkront, så det är inte säkert att alla har möjlighet att prata hela dagarna
<PeterPam6> kodein: jo jag ser att det står 71 totalt men betyder det att det är så många inne och lyssnar just nu?
<Barre> julius: ta en titt på FOSS-sthlm http://foss-sthlm.haxx.se/ , de brukar anordna väldigt intressanta aktiviteter
<PeterPam6> kodein: är helt ny på det här med IRC
<Barre> julius: #foss-sthlm på Freenode
<christoffer> PeterPam6 nja, troligtvis inte så många som är inne just nu...beroende på IRC klient så har du säkert någon status på användare aktiv/inaktiv. Helt enkelt en definitionsfråga...hur många minuter sedan måste man har varit aktiv för att klassas som "aktiv"
<christoffer> sedan finns det "bouncers" eller "bnc:s" ...det är bottar som är uppkopplade 24/7 så istället för att jag kopplar upp mig direkt till en IRC server så kopplar jag upp mig mot min bouncer. Detta gör att jag kan ha min dator avstängd hemma men bouncern loggar all trafik och chat hela dygnet så jag kan läsa det när jag kommer tillbaka. Även andra kan skriva privata meddelanden till mig som jag får när jag kommer tillbaka.
<christoffer> jag använder det inte just nu men är rätt praktiskt.
<PeterPam6> christoffer: använder XChat här. till höger har jag en lista med användare. "0 ops, 71 total" står det. Sedan är det några som står med grå text = "Away" men resten förstår jag inte vad de har för status...
<christoffer> de är antagligen aktiva men inte nödvändigtvis i denna kanal.
<christoffer> dessvärre kan ju även de med "svart" text i xchat vara inaktiva
<PeterPam6> ja det verkar så
<christoffer> om du högerklickar och väljer User Info så får du fram "Idle time"
<christoffer> högerklickar på ett användarnamn
<PeterPam6> ja det stämmer.
<PeterPam6> lite omständigt att kolla p ådet sättet men det funkar
<PeterPam6> tack
<christoffer> idle time är det mest konkreta för att veta om någon specifik är eller har varit online senaste tiden
<PeterPam6> christoffer: när jag väljer User Info så är det väl bara jag som ser informationen och inte all andra?
<christoffer> mjo
<christoffer> men vet inte hur det fungerar egentligen ...antingen så får man informationen från IRC servern eller direkt från den andra användaren
<christoffer> det vet jag faktiskt inte
<christoffer> antar servern
<PeterPam6> jo men alltså när jag klickar på User info så få du inte upp en massa info på din skärm? det är bara jag som ser?
<PeterPam6> likaså med andra kommandon som dessa http://www.jota.scout.se/komman.html ?
<christoffer> PeterPam6 det stämmer
<christoffer> PeterPam6 med vissa undantag på den sidan
<christoffer> PeterPam6 ctcp och dcc går direkt till användaren
<christoffer> bland annat
<christoffer> PeterPam6 nu såg jag att du använde CTCP
<PeterPam6> jasså du gjorde det
<PeterPam6> ok då förstår jag
<PeterPam6> Tack för din tid christoffer, det var snällt.
<christoffer> lugnt, trevligt att kunna vara till hjälp
<julius> Tack för tipsen Barre
<julius> christoffer: om något dyker upp tipsar jag dig :)
<christoffer> julius do it
<raztafari> MÃ¥nga som ser fram emot ubuntu touch ?
<PeterPan2> raztafari: jo det ska bli intressant
<PeterPan2> nån som vet om det kommera att släppas telefoner med ubuntu förinstrallerat eller får man göra det själv?
<raztafari> PeterPan2, sist jag hörde något var det oklart de kommer släppa hårdvara också.
<raztafari> PeterPan2, men det var länge sen jag hörde det
<PeterPan2> raztafari: När slöpps det då?
<raztafari> PeterPan2, finns ingen direkt datum, men slutet av 2013 början på 2014 skulle jag säga.
<PeterPan2> raztafari: blir till att slänga ut sin Iphone då
<andol> Barre: Nästan dags att styra upp en nördgrill snart? :)
<sakjur2> andol: +1 - fast vart i landet pratar ni?
<maxjezy> pratar vi gasol eller kol?
<andol> sakjur2: Tror jag åsyftade Stockholm, men annars är ju Linköping ett givet alternativ.
<kodein> linköping ligger ju nära till allt
<Barre> andol: JA!
<andol> Barre: Främst åsyftandes Linköping? :)
<Barre> andol: NEJ!
<Barre> :P
<Barre> för mig spelar det mindre roll faktiskt.. frågan är bara när i tiden.
<Barre> funderar på denna som semesterlitteratur http://rre.nu/e
<kodein> framåt i tiden
<andol> kodein: Mer praktiskt än bakåt i tiden alltså?
<kodein> ja, bakåt i tiden är det ju opraktiskt att kunna boka in det
<kodein> som ett förslag, då, alltså
<andol> kodein: Å andra sidan är det ju väldigt lätt att veta när man hade kunnat.
<kodein> jo
<kodein> man vet hur vädret kom att bli också
<andol> Barre: Fast ifall du nu inte är helt oäven till Linköping; hur lättövertalade tror du at HeMan, coffe, etc är?
<Barre> andol: ja du... det har jag ingen aning om faktiskt...
<andol> sakjur2: Hur känner du för Linköping då?
<maxjezy> för mig är det lite långt bort med tanke på att jag inte har bil.
<Barre> maxjezy: men det är ju bara haka på någon annan.. jag har inga problem att ha dig i bilen (om du bara inte snackar windows d.v.s. ;P)...
<maxjezy> vi kan grilla hos mig :)
<raztafari> Barre, hahah
<maxjezy> Barre: jag har precis installerat om windows så det är ju lätt att man börjar prata om det
<Barre> maxjezy: hahah.... du får väl bita ihop bara :P
<maxjezy> har gjort chokladpudding
<maxjezy> fasiken vad smarrigt det är
<bamsefar> maxjezy: Har du något bra recept?
<Barre> jag har slutat äta sånt gött
<maxjezy> bamsefar, ekströms :)
<bamsefar> lol
<maxjezy> hot chili chips till det
<maxjezy> jag har slutat jag med, men idag är det lite fest kan man säga
<maxjezy> någon fyller år
<Barre> åååh... någon,, han jobbar hos oss. I samma avdelning som INgen...    Ingen verkar ha ansvar för det här! Någon borde gjort det för länge sen....
<Barre> maxjezy: kan det vara du som fyller (i sådant fall.. GRATTIS!!!)
<maxjezy> Barre, näe. så kul är det inte för mig
<maxjezy> jag fyller på vintern
<maxjezy> hade ju varit toppen att fylla år på sommaren
<Barre> ahh.. ok... grattis i förskott då :)
<maxjezy> man kunde haft fest på stranden sen inpå natten
<andol> Barre: Ni har inte även Någon Annan jobbande hos er?
<maxjezy> Barre : ah, tack.
<maxjezy> desamma!
<Barre> andol: jo, har inte hört om Någon Annan på ett tag.. tror han är utbränd, glömmer hoonom så lätt
<realubot> Hej
<sakjur2> andol: jadu, Swebus har väl fritt wifi om jag minns rätt ^_^
#ubuntu-se 2013-07-09
<huttan> morron alla glada :)
<kodein> fod görmiddag
<coobra> moin
<larsemil> lugna semestertider här
<PeterPan> larsemil: det verkar så ja, heh
<christoffer> Galet bra väder idag...lite tråkigt att sitta inne och arbeta
<maxjezy> var glad för att det är fint väder när du arbetar
<maxjezy> jag var precis och glassa på statoil med dottern, skitfint väder
<maxjezy> varmt, lite molnigt  och vind
<maxjezy> värmen gör det perfekt
<maxjezy> soligt väder är överskattat
<christoffer> :D
<christoffer> Jag föredrar värme över kyla...var nere i Afrika i 2008 under 5 månader ...riktigt skönt efter ett tag när man blev van med 40 till 50 grader värme
<christoffer> dock lite väl varmt mitt på dagen för att arbeta så då blev det siesta :D
<maxjezy> sitter och kikar på frankenweenie, haha, helt galet bra film
<maxjezy> ja, om jag bodde i ett varmt land hade jag jobbat på natten och sovit och ätit och spelat dator på dagen
<christoffer> Frankenweenie verkar rolig..lägger till den i vill-se listan
<coobra> raztafari: :D
<raztafari> coobra: är du i farten igen =)
<coobra> raztafari: joda :D
#ubuntu-se 2013-07-10
<larsemil> morrn
<coobra> morn
<Barre> tjo
<coobra> la en Barre
<coobra> :D
<Barre> :)
<Dynamit> Läget?
<yarre> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnVohdlZXVY rätt coolt :)
<Dynamit> Ja jo men jag föredrar hederliga gammla sättet
<Dynamit> Synd att http funktion till Wii är så komplicerad skulle gärna göra en automatisk följning utav 302
<Dynamit> men måste förstå mig på hur tusan http funktionen funkar innan jag ens kan fundera på hur jag ska skriva kod som följer 302
<coobra> hmms en Dynamit...gubbe
<coobra> skithumor idag :p
<Dynamit> haha gör inget
<Dynamit> kom på en sak jag kan ändå inte kolla om jag lyckas skriva en kod som märker om den får 302 eftersom mitt Wii har ingen WAN anslutning ute på landet
<yarre> Dynamit, anslut via din mobil, hotspot :P
<Dynamit> Jo tjena N73 som hotspot gå och lägg dig va
<Dynamit> N900 måste jag få lagad
<Dynamit> Hm något är galet
<Dynamit> Jag överför homebrew via USB Gecko men när den ska köra homebrew så säger HBC att det uppstog fel när programmet skulle köras
<Dynamit> WTF
<Dynamit> *under filens överföring
<Dynamit> för att rätta till det
<larsemil> #ubuntu-se - Dynamits blogg.
<Dynamit> haha den bjuder du på eller hur larsemil?
<kodein> larsemil: man skulle kanske schedulera nåt som dagligen tar dagens loggar och grepar ut det Dynamit säger och sedan publicera det, menar du?
<Dynamit> älskar dig med kodein :P
<kodein> <3
<Barre> !kaka| andol
<ubot2`> andol: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<andol> Barre: Något särskilt bra jag just gjort?
<bamsefar> andol: Säkert
<Barre> njea.. inte direkt andol, tycker bara att du förtjänade en kaka för att du r en allmänt reko kille, kom att tänka på det när jag såf att du signerat min pgp-nyckel..
<Barre> s/pgp/gpg/
<andol> Tänker inte argumentera emot där :)
<Barre> HeMan`: meh... kompilerade Domoticz och den vägrar ju starta.. ingen log ingenting.. vad tusan....
<Barre> HeMan`: meh.. jag gjorde fel jue... varför sa du inte det? ;)
 * andol håller inne med eventuella försök att vara rolig/dryg :P
<Barre> andol: du gjorde ett bra jobb!
<Barre> ping HeMan`
<Freb> är det skillnad på xfce och lxde?
<David-A> Freb: känner du till wikipedia? se tabellen http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_X_Window_System_desktop_environments#Desktop_comparison_information
<David-A> nyss på tv "Hot coffee" Kunskapskanalen 21:00-22:20. beskriver ett helsjukt usa, som "Big boys go bananas" fast annorlunda (repris från i fjol, repris lör)
<Freb> David-A: Är KDE som att ha en Windows 7 till linux?
<David-A> Freb: inga fula ord tack. KDE är KDE. många skrivbordsmiljöer är tem-bara o konfigurer-bara o har olika panel-appar, så de kan bli "ganska lika" andra skrivbordsmiljöer.
<David-A> Freb: ladda ner alla linux-distron o alla skrivbordsmiljöer o prova dem i virtuella maskiner. att känna på dem själv besvarar nog bäst dina frågor.
<Freb> David-A: ok tack, men du menar att jag kan få KDE att bli som LXDE och XFCE?
<Freb> David-A: tänkte faktiskt installera alla DE och se vilken jag gillar, men vill helst att de ska stötta på problem med varandra
<David-A> Freb: det beror på "bli som". utseendemässigt kan de mesta bli som det mesta. funktionsmässigt finns alltid skillnader, men då kan man installera progr el applets som gör ungefär det man vill.
<Freb> inte*
<David-A> Freb: om man installerar meta-paket (*-desktop) för flera desktoppar samtidigt får man ofta massor med program för samma sak, t.ex flera texteditorer, flera cd-brännare, flera konfigureringsprogram, etc. vill du testa hela skrivbordsmiljön, o bara den, är det nog bättre att köra virtuellt el dual-boot.
<Freb> jag menar att jag får appar som följer med i LXDE, och hamnar i XFCE menyn typ? :)
<David-A> Freb: menyer visar automatiskt alla program som finns installerade (vissa undantag) så installerar du flera *-desktop som alla har flera olika program så får du alla program i alla skrivbordsmiljöers programmeny
<David-A> Freb: (och det är okej, för man kan för det mesta köra alla program i alla skrivbordsmiljöer) (men det blir lite rörigt om man bara vill ha ett program av varje typ)
<Freb> hade helst velat ha bara grunden som behövs och byggt upp det själv? eller är det meningslöst?
<David-A> Freb: det är inte alls meningslöst. det finns en mini-ubuntu med bara grunden där du sedan själv installerar de program du vill ha.
<Freb> okey, funkar det så också för linux distros som inte är ubuntu?
<David-A> Freb: men i början kan det vara enklast att börja med en distro med ett färdigt urval av program, o sedan installera program som man saknar, o avinstallera sånt man ev inte vill ha.
<David-A> Freb: det är ungefär samma princip i alla distron, men det finns olika mycket program i deras förråd, o de kan ha olika pakethantering.
<Freb> vad kallas det för nåt i ubuntu, för att installera tillexempel kde utan program?
<Freb> med bara alla nödvändiga
<David-A> Freb: har du Synaptic installerat? (borde synas i systeminställningar i så fall, eller kolla i programcentralen)
<Freb> ok
#ubuntu-se 2013-07-11
<jertarz> Nyligen har jag sett igenom alla Jönssonligan-filmerna. Kvaliteten är apdålig. Hur kan det komma sig att svenska filmer från 1980-talet inte är 1080p-HD-blu-ray?
<Screedo> God morgon
<ispookan> God morgon.
<Screedo> allt väl med ispookan?
<ispookan> Screedo: Jo då sitter på tåget på väg till jobbet, själv då?
<Screedo> hdet är bra här, har semester :)
<Screedo> det*
<ispookan> Skönt ;)
<Screedo> jupp, inte fel med semester, vädret ser ut att bli gott idag också
<Screedo> så blir väl badet sen :P
<ispookan> Mys ;)
<bamsefar> andol_: !?
<bamsefar> andol_: define foobar($val1, $val2=undef) { template("foo") } och i templatet <% if @val2 %> foobar < % end %>. Hur gör man det där korrekt?
<bamsefar> Det funkade. :)
<Barre> andol_ hjälper till genom att inte svara... I like the method :)
<kodein> rubberducking
<Barre> =) tack kodein, hade ingen aning om att det kallades för rubberducking
<bamsefar> Hrrm, class foo::bar ska inte den ligga i manifests/foo/bar/init.pp ?
<bamsefar> eller ska den ligga i foo/bar.pp ?
<Barre> jag gör moduler och lägger i i modules/foo/manifests/bar.pp och deklarerar i bar.pp : class foo:bar { }
<andol> bamsefar: Jo, som Barre säger.
<andol> kodein: Jag är alltså ersättbar med en liten gul plastanka? :)
<kodein> antagligen
<bamsefar> andol: Du jobbar väl aktivt på att byta ut dig själv mot dockor?
<einand> andol: alla är ersättningsbara, med en gul eller röd eller oranage anka
<Freb> är man tvungen att configuera varenda DE, ifall man tänkte ha allihopa, men ha sin egna sorters program till ett DE, är det är emot vad DE står för eller?
<kodein> nä hur menar du då?
<kodein> olika DE har ju olika idéer om vad som ska konfigureras.
<Freb> kodein: det jag försöker göra att installera alla DE och testa dom utan att deras program dyker upp i till exempel i KDE, när är installera från XFCE paketet?
<kodein> jaha. lycka till med det
<FireZtreaM> Hallå gott folk! Jag har ett litet bekymmer. Har just installerat ubuntu 12.04 på min server. Jag använder mig av vnc(vino-server) tunnlat via ssh för att fjärrstryra servern. Problemet jag har är att jag av någon anledning inte kan använda åäö via vnc. Har aldrig varit ett problem förut på gamla installationen och det går utmärkt att använda åäö om jag gör det lokalt på tangentbordet som sitter i servern.
<sakjur2> FireZtreaM: ...det finns inget grafiskt gränssnitt i Ubuntu Server.
<kodein> sakjur2: varför läste du in att han installerat ubuntu server?
<Barre> det är det väl i.o.f.s. inga problem att installera
<FireZtreaM> Jag sa aldrig att jag hade installerat ubuntu server. :) Bara att jag hade installerat ubuntu på min server. :)
<sakjur2> kodein: ah. för att det stod ubuntu på min server
<kodein> hmm.
<FireZtreaM> Men är det någon som har någon idé om vad som kan vara problemet? Som sagt, åäö fungerar fin fint lokalt på servern, men inte via vnc.
<kodein> FireZtreaM: har du provat olika klienter?
<FireZtreaM> Det har jag inte gjort ännu, men jag tänkte att det kanske bara var något enkelt att fixa. :)
<FireZtreaM> x11vnc, är det ett bra alternativ?
<FireZtreaM> Har aldrig kört med något annat än vino innan.
<Barre> vilken klient använder du för att ansluta med? rdesktop exempelvis kan specificera keyboardmap, kan det vara nått sånt som är knas?
<FireZtreaM> Ja, kanske. Jag vet inte. Jag har försökt googla på problemet och läst allt jag hittat, men allt jag hittar är så gammalt att det knappt är värt att läsa.
<FireZtreaM> Men jag använder ultravnc
<FireZtreaM> rdesktop blir dock fel. :) Ska ansluta från en windowsmaskin till servern med ubuntu på. :)
<sakjur2> FireZtreaM: hur tunnlar du?
<Barre> det var ett exempel FireZtreaM =)
<FireZtreaM> tunnel via putty. Dock fungerar åäö från putty till servern.
<Barre> FireZtreaM: hittade denna GAMMLA tråd, där påstår de att UltraVNC enbart suppotrar US-keyboard, vet inte om det fortfarande gäller http://forum.ultravnc.info/viewtopic.php?p=19935#p48514
<FireZtreaM> Hmm, det har jag svårt att tro. Som sagt, jag kan ansluta till vnc på min gamla server och använda åäö utan problem. Ansluter med samma tillvägagångssätt (sshtunnel via putty och ansluter vnc till localhost), vino-server och samma ultravnc klient som innan.
<sakjur2> FireZtreaM: vad säger cat /etc/default/keyboard
<FireZtreaM> Jag har dock läst något löst om att vino-server skulle ha något problem med åäö, men åter igen, så är det vad jag har på gamla servern. Så det säger emot sig självt.
<FireZtreaM> Ska kolla
<FireZtreaM> XKBMODEL="pc105"
<FireZtreaM> XKBLAYOUT="se"
<FireZtreaM> XKBVARIANT=""
<FireZtreaM> XKBOPTIONS=""
<sakjur2> det borde räcka :)
<FireZtreaM> Det är allt
<FireZtreaM> Kan väl tillägga att åäö-tangenterna alltså inte fungerar alls. Får inget tecken över huvud taget på dessa knappar. Och att jag helt klart har svensk tangentbordslayout då andra tecken så som < > och ? som annars sitter på andra knappar i t.ex. amerikans layout fungerar precis som dom ska.
<FireZtreaM> Bara åäö som strular.
<einand> kan det vara utf-8 som buggar
<einand> skriv locale
<jertarz> Nyligen har jag sett igenom alla Jönssonligan-filmerna. Kvaliteten är apdålig. Hur kan det komma sig att svenska filmer från 1980-talet inte är 1080p-HD-blu-ray?
<einand> jertarz: vad tror du själv?
<jertarz> Ingen jävla aning.
<jertarz> Finns filmer från 1920-talet som är knivskarpa och HD.
<jertarz> SÃ¥... 1980-talet, i-land, Sverige...
<jertarz> Inget tyder på att det skulle vara skräp de använt för att filma.
<jertarz> Amerikanska filmer som är mycket, mycket äldre är knivskarpa när man ser på dem.
<jertarz> Även för DVD-kvalitet är t.ex. Jönssonligan-filmerna sunkiga.
<David-A> nyss på tv, en repris, från i fjol
<sakjur2> jertarz: De amerikanska är ofta _väldigt_ mycket pengar i upprustningen..
<sakjur2> t.ex. så används originalfilmrullarna för Star Trek TOS i blu-ray versionen och alla specialeffekter är gjorda på nytt
<sakjur2> (bägge versionerna följer med - innan någon börjar hosta blod över detta)
<jertarz> TOS = ?
<jertarz> sakjur2: ?
<johanbr> TOS brukar stå för "Terms Of Service", men jag antar att det inte är det som menas
<jertarz> "Star Trek TOS"
<johanbr> Star Trek TOS: Picard beställer ett internetabonnemang, läser inte det finstilta och får tillbringa två timmar i telefonkö :)
<jertarz> Ah... Star Trek: The Original Series...
<jertarz> Jag läste "Star Wars".
<jertarz> Alltså...
<jertarz> Jag fattar verkligen inte varför Jönssonligan-filmerna och kanske andra också är i så sunkig kvalitet.
<jertarz> Det är verkligen inte ens logiskt.
<jertarz> Tänk att uppleva dem i 1080p i knivskarp kvalla.
<jertarz> Det känns inte möjligt att filmer från 1980-talets Sverige skulle använt skitkameror/film.
<jertarz> Speciellt inte så kända och "högbudget"-filmer.
<jertarz> Relativt.
<johanbr> felet kan ju ligga i överföringen till DVD
<jertarz> Visserligen såg jag på en olagligt piratkopia, så det kan vara de som gjort något så in i helvete fel också.
<jertarz> Men ändå.
<jertarz> Även när filmerna har visats på TV har jag tyckt att de ser väldigt sunkiga ut.
<jertarz> Och där använder de garanterat den bästa kopian (SVT).
<jertarz> Det enda bra med SVT är att de har god teknisk kvalitet.
<jertarz> Jag är faktiskt osäker på vad de använder på TV-stationer. Det måste vara någon form av digitaliserad, privat kopia från originalrullarna?
<jertarz> Eller samma "generation" som användes i biografer analogt?
<jertarz> D.v.s. direkt kopierade från "master"-rullarna.
<jertarz> Riktigt irriterande är det i alla fall att se dem i dålig kvalitet.
#ubuntu-se 2013-07-12
<larsemil> first!
<Screedo> God morgon
<Barre> tjo
<andyland> morrn
<andyland>  
<maxjezy> vad ska man satsa på för hårddisk till datorn?
<maxjezy> är 1000 gb diskarna snabba och stabila?
<kodein> WD Red
<maxjezys> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010601510/ocz-revodrive-3-pci-e-x4-ssd-120gb/
<maxjezys> den där verkar ha bra skriv och läs lättigheter.
<Spookan> Någon själ vaken?
<maxjezy> jag är vaken
<maxjezy> Spookan, alltså, jag.
<maxjezy> jag har en själ
<Spookan> maxjezy: Hehe ok, vad göres då?
<maxjezy> Spookan : hehe, trodde aldrig du skulle fråga mig :)
<maxjezy> jag gör ingenting speciellt
<Spookan> LÃ¥ter intressant :P
<maxjezy> sitter här och ler åt min datorsetup
<Spookan> Hur är den då?
<maxjezy> bättre
<maxjezy> jag har kopplat sladdar bättre, mindre trassel
<maxjezy> organiserat och snyggt
<Spookan> Det är ju bra :P
<maxjezy> Spookan, va göreju självreu?
<Spookan> maxjezy: Testar att ripa lite film till xvid..
<maxjezy> Spookan, oh, vad skoj!
<maxjezy> från dvd?
<Spookan> maxjezy: Mm.. Har ett gäng dvd som en polare ville ha i xvid.. "Terror på elmstreet" filmerna.. :P
<maxjezy> kul att dom gamla nästan analoga dvd skivorna kommer till användning
<Spookan> DVD is the shit! ;)
<Erenc> är det Windows Manager man ska ha ifall man vill bygga sitt "eget" Desktop Envirioment?
<Phew> God kväll alla :)
#ubuntu-se 2013-07-13
<Spookan> Är det lätt att knäcka ftp med ssl?
<andol> Spookan: Gissningsvis ungefär som att knäcka https, fast antagligen snäppet lättare.
<andol> (Lättare därför att det är mindre använt, och att de faktiska implementationerna är mindre utvecklade och testade, etc)
<andol> Inte för att jag förstår varfår någon i detta sekel skulle vilja använda sig utav FTP...
<Freb> är window manager till för bygga sitt system som man vill?
<Freb> och DE är tvärtemot?
<lag^> va
<lag^> DE är ju det grafiska gränssnittet helt enkelt
<Kim^J> Yo
<glowe> Hej allihopa
<glowe> Jag är ny på ubuntu och tänkte höra om jag har möjlighet att få hjälp med en grej?
<glowe> Någon som är intresserad av att hjälpa mig med det?
<Spookan> glowe: Ställ din fråga och se om någon är villig att hjälpa till.
<glowe> Ok! Jag har en telenor dongel (USB bredband) Huawei E1750 men den tycks inte fungera alls på ubuntu.
<glowe> Jag har inte installerat några drivrutiner och det verkar inte som om den känns igen av datorn
<glowe> Spookan,
<glowe> Vet du hur man löser det? Jag har usb-modeswitch installerat och sitter på 13.04
<Peyam> ska byta tin windows
<Peyam> höres
<Peyam> tjena
<Peyam> ngn som vet hur jag visar GPUs temperatur på conky
<Peyam> jag kör med ${font StyleBats:size=14}A${font}   Temp GPU:${alignr}${execi 120 sensors | grep 'temp1' | awk '{print $3}' | cut -c2-3}°C
<Peyam> men inget h änder
<Freb> inget som vet hur man kan välja standard panel, igen, det som brukar komma fram när precis installerat xfce
<Freb> någon som känner till det?
<David-A> tidigare ikväll på tv: "Wall-E", "Little Miss Sunshine", "Aviator" (Dicaprio, Blanchett), "Thomas Crown äventyraren" (Brosnan, Russo), kunde inte se alla
#ubuntu-se 2013-07-14
<Screedo> god morgon
<glowe> Hej alla
<glowe> Jag har ett problem med min usb dongle (mobilt bredband), LSUSB ger att den hittar en huawei dongel men internetw
<glowe> vill inte fungera ändå
<hume> hej alla... nån som är bra på dualboot med win8? Jag har en sprillans ny samsung 900x3e, med w8 preloaded, som jag inte får att boota i win efter installation av  ubuntu
<Philip5> hume: vad händer då?
<Philip5> hume: verkar som du får göra något i stil med sånt här: http://askubuntu.com/questions/211339/windows-8-wont-boot-after-installation-of-12-10
<hume> den säger: fel: kan inte hitta kommandot "drivemap"
<hume> fel: invalid EFI file path
<Philip5> kolla den där länken jag gav dig
<hume> yes... tänkte testa boot-repair... kanske onödigt då?
<Philip5> har du försökt något själv först eller ger den det där felet själv?
<hume> jag har mekat i "bios", systeminställningarna f CMOS
<hume> provat secure boot, uefi och csm-os
<Philip5> är nog mer grub
<hume> inte mekat med grub
<hume> mm
<hume> vad tror du, är boot-repair första grejen? sista posten i tråden du skickade antyder ju det
<Philip5> har inte testat det
<Philip5> vill man göra själv så gör man nog som beskrivet med att lägga till en ny regel för win8/uefi
<hume> scary att redigera grub..:)
<Philip5> testa det där verktyget då
<hume> gör nog det
<hume> ok....boot-repair fixade det..:)
<Philip5> hume: najs
<yugo> hej
<yugo> är det någon hemma
<yugo> is there somebody here
<kodein> ja
<Crenk> finns det något window manager man kan ha till som man får bygga ihop det lite själv som än att det är färdigpakaterat ;P
<Crenk> som inte är*
<yarre> openbox?
<andyland> Crenk: Det beror väl på vad du letar efter men mina Linux-guru kompisar brukar gilla denna: http://www.nongnu.org/stumpwm/
<andyland> Själv använder jag helst xfce just för att den inte drar så mycket kräm som Gnome, Kde, Unity /whatever
<Crenk> igentligen sitter jag med arch linux, vill veta något window manager man kan configuera mycket med :)
<Crenk> och det jag skrev ovan :)
<Crenk> men jag ska ta och testa de
<rizz__> tjena. skulle någon kunna hjälpa mig med att få till brandväggsreglerna för vsftpd (passive). jag kan connecta utan problem med brandväggen disabled så allt funkar. här är min vsftpd.conf http://pastebin.com/VnuUbWFJ
<rizz__> ska bara ansluta till den via lokalt nätverk btw, så har inte öppnat i routern
 * andol pkar rizz__ i riktningen sftp alt. webdav
<rizz__> andol: sftp är ftp över ssh right?
<andol> rizz__: Nje. sftp är förvisso filöverföring över ssh, men protokollmässigt är det helt skilt från ftp.
<andol> På applikationsnivå kan en sftp-klient dock bete sig ungefär som en ftp-klient.
<rizz__> okej gött, jag ska kika på det då
<rizz__> tack för tipset
<andol> bitte
#ubuntu-se 2014-07-07
<David-A> realubot: svd.se använder apache o varninsh, open source webbsörvrar. pluspoäng. svd.se har filtyp .svd på filnamnen. minuspoäng.
<David-A> lite osäker på om jag vill följa länken
<David-A> jo, jag gör det
<realubot> David-A: Modigt beslut.
<David-A> ja, och så här efteråt när nerverna lugnat ner sig så tror jag det var rätt beslut
<markusdbx> Finns det obegränsade mobila internet abbonnemang idag? Hastighet spelar inte så stor roll. Bara det räcker till youtube.
<David-A> realubot: påminner om debatt mellan Klein o Teodorescu under Almedalen http://www.svtplay.se/klipp/2168326/pers-horna-yttrandefrihet-for-alla (svtplay server: PlayFramework, verkar vara open source men hittar inte vilken licens)
<realubot> David-A: Det är bra att du garderar dig med ontopic-info i raderna.
<realubot> David-A: Jag har tyvärr drabbats av valsjukan. Trodde jag skulle hålla mig frisk till åtminstone veckan innan valet men så kom Almedalen emellan.
<realubot> Det är så skönt att bara ignorera politiken.
 * realubot funderar på om han orkar titta på svt-klippet.
<realubot> Jag borde egentligen låta bli ...
<senate> markusdbx: jag har telefon affärspaket premium, tankar ca 300gb/månad med det utan begränsad hastighet
<senate> telenor*
<realubot> Oj, oj. Men hur många silverpenningar får du inte betala för det?
<David-A> senate: kostar det per gb då?
<senate> nepp. fast avgift varje månad
<realubot> Hur många pecetas talar vi om?
<senate> Affärspaketet Premium är det snabba abonnemanget för dig som vill surfa och tala obegränsat oavsett var du befinner dig inom Sverige samtidigt du som har kontroll på dina kostnader.  För en fast månadskostnad kan du ringa, sms:a, mms:a, mobilsurfa och surfa med Mobilt Bredband 80 Mbit/s.
<senate> 700+moms ungefär
<realubot> RÃ¥nar du banker?
<senate> firman betalar
<senate> använder det som heminternet med
<senate> (:
<senate> gratis är gott
<realubot> Inte bra. DÃ¥ ser ju firman hur du porrsurfar.
<realubot> De kan använda det mot dig när du löneförhandlar.
<senate> jag är delägare :)
<realubot> Jaha.
<David-A> realubot: ingen fara, han får se till att ha en kopia på chefens surf-loggar
<senate> ja, ska han börja med sånt så är det ju jag som sköter brandväggarna :)
<senate> kanske säkert luska upp något vd'n varit inne på som han inte borde :)
<senate> men jag hoppas och tror vi båda har bättre saker för oss
<senate> är man nojig ändå finns ju tor eller proxy när man ska fappa :)
<realubot> Fappa? Jag kan inte sådana där moderna uttryck.
<senate> det man brukar göra samtidigt som man porrsurfar
<senate> :)
<David-A> realubot: PlayFramework har apache licens, så det är ingen fara att följa länken
<markusdbx> senate: verkar som att dom ändrat villkoren till max 30 gb nu. Tur att du har tecknt det för ett tag sen?
<senate> jag har haft det några år ja
<senate> dåligt av dom
<senate> ingen som har fri data längre?
<markusdbx> verkar inte så
<senate> sen 99,- för 3gb om man vill ha mer. shit vilket rövarpris
<markusdbx> tre har något företags abb med 100GB, för 399 mån.
<senate> 2gb*
<senate> Saldo sedan 2014-06-25
<senate> Datatrafik	 67,01 GB
<senate> hade varit fattig nu då isf :)
<markusdbx> ja =)
<markusdbx> vore trevligt om det kunde finnas nåt företags abb där man ungefär fick skriva på nåt papper att man bara tänker jobba och inte tokleecha. och sen få frifart/data.
<senate> då ska jag inte ta och teckna om mitt avtal
<senate> då kommer dom väl lura mig skriva på något med begränsad trafik
<markusdbx> senate: dom gör så ja, dom kommer försöka locka dig med nåt
<markusdbx> generellt med abbonnemang så gäller det bara att vara helt tyst om man har något bra.
<markusdbx> Inte ens informera säljaren att man har något bra, bara vara helt ovetandes.
<senate> du får skaffa wifog
<senate> 100% gratis surf
<senate> får kolla lite reklam ibland bara :)
<senate> men det är nog inga jättehastigheter
<senate> men eftersom de funkar kolla på reklamfilmer så lär ju youtube funka
<markusdbx> skulle lätt kunna tänka mig ett 1mbit begränsat abb med fri data
<markusdbx> då kan man ha ett sånt för bulkdata/synkningar, sen ett 4g för snabb surf.
<David-A> obegränsade gratis gigabyte är väl teknisk o ekonomiskt omöjligt
<David-A> det måste bli som hyrbilar, man får betala för precis så mycket bensin/etanol som man använt
<David-A> men konkurrens o teknik ska göra varje gigabyte väldigt billig
<senate> det är som lunchbuffe ju. alla betalar samma pris, 90% äter för mindre än det priset men 10% tjänar på det :)
<senate> fast det visade väl sig att det inte var lönsamt. men trafiken blir ju billigare med tiden
<markusdbx> nästa steg är att kolla om någon operatör begränsar till en acceptabel nivå när man förbrukat datan.
<senate> Om du förbrukar din ordinarie surfvolym och väljer att inte köpa till extra data kommer din hastighet att begränsas till 32 Kbit/s under den resterande delen av din fakturaperiod.
<senate> hehe 32 kbit/s
<senate> går det ens irca på? :)
<markusdbx> senate: vilken operatör var det?
<senate> telenor
<senate> affärspaket premium
<markusdbx> ok, då går telenor bort.
<senate> 1gbit/s borde dom ju kunna ge iaf
<David-A> senate: jag ska prova irc med 32kbit, strax tillbaka (tror jag)
<senate> men dom vill ju locka folk att köpa 2gb för det oslagbarapriset 99 kronor
<senate> vad har såndär lågprisabb för hastigheter/quota då? typ hallon och comviq fast månadskostnad
<David-A> jaha då ska vi se, 32 kbit/s = 4 kbyte/s. bara en siffra 4 som hastighet, det låter *väldigt* lite
<David-A> första försöket att ansluta till servern blev timeout
<David-A> syns jag?
<markusdbx> ja, så klart =)
<David-A> ser jag långsam ut?
<markusdbx> David-A: jag vet att irc funkar, klart det gör. Nu vet senate det också =)
<senate> :)
<senate> beror på hur stort tålamod för lagg man har :)
<David-A> bra, 16 kbit nästa
<David-A> första försöket ansluta till servern blev timeout igen
<David-A> senate: 16 kbit/s
<senate> hur limitar du det?
<senate> med tc?
<David-A> senate:  trickle -s -d 2 -u 2 xchat
<markusdbx> David-A: Nu blir det inte riktigt en bra emulering om du limitar så. En risig throttlad 3G kommer ha ping issues osv också.
<David-A> jo, det blir nog mera ryckigt, tidvis ganska snabbt, sen tidvis ingenting
<markusdbx> yeah! jag har hittat mitt lågintensiva abb nu.
<senate> när jag började irca hade jag 14.4 modem
<senate> blev sen 28.8 och sen var jag tidig med att skaffa isdn
<markusdbx> alltele prat 18, har "obegränsad surf", max 1mbit ner, och 128kbit upp.
<markusdbx> 75kr mån.
<senate> bra pris
<markusdbx> ska nog skaffa ett sånt.
<David-A> markusdbx: "max" 1Mbit. då undrar man var blir "min"?
<markusdbx> så kör jag 4g där man behöver farten, och sen en sunkmobil som kör youtube, podcasts backuper osv osv.
<markusdbx> David-A: det finns ingen min
<markusdbx> David-A: antagligen får man 1mbit stabilt, nätet är ju inte byggt så att dom kan throttla ner det på det viset eller?
<David-A> markusdbx: det kanske knappt ens går att se svtplay på lägsta kvalite då?
<markusdbx> max är ju mer en fråga när det är tekniskt svårt (max 80mbit), eller överbelastat, på samma sätt.
<David-A> markusdbx: brukar inte undersökningar visa att det normala ofta är mycket mindre än "max" i annonsen
<markusdbx> David-A: jo men det är på "highend" bredband
<senate> 60mbit har jag fått upp mitt 4g i hemifrån
<senate> men oftast ligger det på 20mbit ner och 10mbit upp
<markusdbx> där max inte dras ner av throttle utan av teknik, mottagning osv
<senate> +/- 5mbit
<markusdbx> har man ett abb med 1mbit max, så kommer tekniken väldigt sällan att flaska
<senate> tror inte det heller.. sålänge du har mottagning
<senate> åäö
<senate> inte visste jag att alla blivit så snåla med datatrafik, var ju lite ledsamt
<senate> flatrate åt folket! (:
<markusdbx> Nu är bara frågan, låt oss säga att jag har två stycken mobiler med två olika accesspunkter, en snabb, en leech. Då lär jag ju kunna köra 2 olika webbläasare, en för varje, om jag har 2st wifikort?
<markusdbx> med litet configurations magi
<senate> yup
<senate> eller hm
<senate> mjo nån lokal proxy på nått sätt då
<senate> och confa ena browsern med proxy
<markusdbx> 0.1mbit 24/7 är 256GB.
<markusdbx> Helt ok för 75kr/mån.
<markusdbx> ops. menar... 1mbit =)
<senate> bättre än 99,- för 2gb iaf
<markusdbx> perfekt där man har massor av data men inte har bråttom.
<markusdbx> om man tar resonemanget ett steg till, så borde man kunna bonda flera såna här anslutningar =) t.ex. 3st.
<markusdbx> för att då få 3mbit max och över 700gb /mån, för 210kr.
<markusdbx> räcker till youtube osv.
<markusdbx> dom säljer det billigt, för dom vet att ingen kommer palla youtube när det är så segt.
<markusdbx> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PepWave-MAX-On-The-Go-1-USB-Active-Single-USB-4G-LTE-3G-Router-MAX-OTG-U1-/261255646949
<markusdbx> Fri datamängd. Solved!
<Linda^> vad ni skriver
<Linda^> Gå och lägg er.
<markusdbx> ditto
<Linda^> fast jag är nyvaken
<markusdbx> kom nyss på hur man fixade fri datamängd på 3g i sverige och blev lite carried away =)
<Linda^> hur menar du, fri datamängd?
<markusdbx> nja väldigt mycket väldigt billigt iaf
<markusdbx> i princip samtliga abb idag är en datagräns
<Linda^> ja, jag har 3 gig
<Linda^> i månaden
<markusdbx> däremot har en operatör alltele, ett abb där man kan surfa upp till 1mbit i hastighet obegränsat. Det blir c:a 256GB/mån om man kör 24/7
<Linda^> sen sänks hastigheten
<markusdbx> problemet är att 1mbit duger inte till t.ex. youtube.
<markusdbx> Då kan man köpa en router som lastbalanserar upp till 4st såna här "sunk abb", varje sunk abb kostar 75kr st.
<Linda^> låter omständigt :P
<markusdbx> då får man 4mbit, samt 1tb data för ett lågt pris
<Linda^> Jag nöjer mig med mina 3 gig i månaden som jag inte ens utnyttjar helt :) Betalar 195kr i månaden.
<Linda^> jag antar att vi pratar om mobiler nu va? :D
<markusdbx> Linda^: klart det är omständigt. =)
<markusdbx> vi pratar om mobilt bredband
<Linda^> aha, äsch, jag nöjer mig med internet i mobilen som jag ibland hotspotar till plattan
<markusdbx> det är samma sak
<Linda^> Men mobilt bredband är ju separat abonnemang
<markusdbx> det jag nämnde nu var telefon-surf abb.
<markusdbx> Linda^: data som data
<Linda^> jaha, men jag frågade ju, och du sa mobilt bredband
<Linda^> inte det som ingår i mobilabonnemang
<markusdbx> jag ville bara se om man kunde pressa ut nästintill obgränsad data på något sätt billigt i dagsläget.
<markusdbx> om det är ett mobilabb eller 3g data spelar ju ingen roll.
<Linda^> okej
<montecfel> Linda-binda.
<Screedo> God morgon
<realubot> Bitch fight i PP: http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.568767/jattegral-skakar-piratpartiet
<realubot> Smart. Fejka en bitch fight för att desperat försöka få upp opinionssiffrorna.
<lisa_> hej jag har samba installerat på ubuntu 12.0.4 (32bit) installerat så jag skicka filer över till min winows 7pro(64bit) laptop men jag kan ej skicka mappar med långa filnamn över nätverket men långa filnamn på filer går bra hur fixar man så man kan skicka Mappar med långa filnamn till min bärbra  ?
<larsemil> vad får du för fel?
<lisa_> klagar på att den ej hittar sökvägen
<larsemil> lisa_: finns inställningar i smb.conf som har med det att göra, nämligen short preserve case och preserve case etc.
<larsemil> vänta
<larsemil> http://linux.ittoolbox.com/groups/technical-functional/linuxadmin-l/samba-with-long-file-names-1234549
<larsemil> mangled names = 0
<larsemil> mangled names = no
<larsemil> sorry
<lisa_> ok thx ska testa med en gång
<lisa_> "går ej att hitta objektet" med långa filnamn
<larsemil> startade du om samba också?
<lisa_> yes
<larsemil> då vet jag tyvärr inte. mina sambakunskaper är inte så bra.
<larsemil> spontant hade jag frågat delhage.
<lisa_> oki har för mig jag har läst på launchpad att det är en bugg men jag trodde att fixat den
<realubot> "Betaltjänsten Swish öppnade nyligen för företagskunder. Det betyder att både fysiska butiker och e-handlare nu kan ta betalt för sina varor genom mobilen. "
<realubot> Det är bara ett problem. Det tar x kronor per transaktion.
<realubot> Den affärsmodellen tror jag inte på.
<bamsefar> realubot: Så funkar _ALLA_ andra betalsätt också.
<realubot> bamsefar: PayPal?
<bamsefar> Ja
<realubot> bamsefar: Bitcoin?
<realubot> bamsefar: Okej. Det visste jag inte. Men om man betalar direkt via internetbanken så slipper man transaktionsavgift?
<bamsefar> realubot: NÅN betalar ju alltid transaktionsavgift.
<realubot> Den ligger inbakad i priset för betalkortet men det betalar man ju redan för så ...
<realubot> bamsefar: Om jag redan betalat för betalkort så betalar jag inget extra för en transaktion. Det är skillnaden.
<bamsefar> realubot: Nej, men den som du betalar till gör.
<realubot> Det är skillnad på att betala och att betala dubbelt.
<realubot> bamsefar: Så du menar att om jag köper en grej på Pixmania så betalar Pixmania en del av köpeskillingen till Handelsbanken?
<realubot> Om jag betalar med internetbanken?
<bamsefar> realubot: Till kortinlösaren som de har avtal med.
<bamsefar> Ja, det kostar pengar.
<realubot> Ja, om jag betlarvia dosan i den fysiska butiken ja.
<realubot> Men om jag köper någonting på nätet.
<bamsefar> Det är samma där.
<realubot> Då sker ju överföringen från min internetbank till Pixmanias konton.
<bamsefar> Mmm, men det kostar fortfarande pengar för pixmania.
<realubot> Då borde betalningen för överföringen ingå i priset för betalkortet vilket jag ändå betalar för.
<realubot> Jaha. Konstigt. Det kostar inte en privatperson någonting om jag för över pengar till personens konto via internetbanken.
<bamsefar> Nej
<realubot> Vad är skillnaden att föra över pengar till ett företagskonto vid ett köp av en vara på nätet?
<bamsefar> Att det är ett företag.
<realubot> Det förstår jag också men varför kostar det att överföra pengar till ett företag men inte till en privatperson. Hur motiverar bankerna det? Och varför har de inte bakat in transaktionskostnaden i priset för företagets konto?
<bamsefar> Vadå, hur tänkte du att det skulle funka?
<bamsefar> Banker är väl ingen välgörenhet heller?
<realubot> bamsefar: Så här: Jag går in på Pixmaninas webbsida och köper en produkt. Jag skickas vidare till min internetbank där jag loggar in. Jag överför (betalar) pengar från mitt konto till Pixmanias konto. Pixmania betalar INDIREKT för överföringen genom att de betalar en fast månadsavgift för företagskontot i den mottagande banken. Jag betlar min bank genom min månadsavgift för betalkort.
<bamsefar> realubot: Nej, du betalar för ditt konto, pixmania betalar för sitt konto, pixmania betalar en procentsats på varje överföring.
<realubot> bamsefar: Det är klart att de inte sysslar med välgörenhet. De tar ju betalt av mig (och av företaget). Diskussionen handlar om det går att göra en transaktion utan att behöva betala extra (utöver det man redan betalar till banken via betalkortet).
<bamsefar> Du betalar ju ingenting.
<bamsefar> Men det kostar att genomföra en betalning.
<realubot> bamsefar: Indirekt jo. Jag betalar en fast månadsavgift för betalkortet men jag betalar inte extra för transaktionen. Eller indirekt gör jag ju det också eftersom butiken lägger på kostnaden på priset av produkten.
<bamsefar> realubot: Nej, du betalar för administration av ditt kort.
<bamsefar> Dvs, att du har ett kort, att nån spärrar det om det försvinner, att det är kopplat till ditt bankkonto osv.
<realubot> Okej. Så du menar att det inte går att genomföra avgiftsfria transaktioner då?
<realubot> Bortsett från t.ex. Bitcoin.
<bamsefar> Precis
<realubot> bamsefar: Jag skulle bra gärna vilja se en specifikation på den administrationskostnaden.
<bamsefar> Varför det?
<realubot> För att jag tror delar av den är bluff.
<bamsefar> Varför tror du det?
<realubot> Att den inte bara handlar om kostnaden för att administrera kontot utan att de tar ut en rejäl vinst på den också.
<bamsefar> Ja, det är väl klart de gör. Syftet med affärsverksamhet är att generera vinst.
<realubot> bamsefar: Därför att det är företag vi talar om som har som målsättning att tjäna pengar på sina kunder. Därför misstänker jag att det ligger en hund begraven i administrationskostnaden.
<realubot> Exakt.
<bamsefar> Jag förstår inte vart du vill komma.
<bamsefar> Är de onda för att de tjänar pengar på att leverera tjänster som folk använder?
<realubot> Jag är tveksam till att en transaktion kostar om betalningen görs mellan två internetbanker, d.v.s. utan faktura eller mellanhand. D.v.s. att Pixmania inte betalar mer än de redan gör i fast kostnad för kontot de har hos banken. Men det är möjligt att det är som du säger.
<realubot> Hur motiverar bankerna att de måste ta ut en transkationsavgift på x kr för varje transaktion när det bara är några nollor och ettor på ett konto som ska ändras?
<realubot> bamsefar: Jag vill komma fram till att jag inte vill att någon snor mina pengar på vägen, d.v.s. jag vill inte betala för överföringen. Jag vill att köparen ska betala direkt till säljaren utan att bankerna roffar åt sig en del av varje transaktion.
<realubot> Och även om det är Pixmania som betalar enligt dig så blir det ju jag som får göra det i slutändan genom högre pris.
<bamsefar> realubot: Då får du betala kontant.
<larsemil> realubot: det är alltid en avgift att ha betalningslösningar till sin webbshop
<einand> larsemil: nej
<einand> larsemil: förskottsbetalning kostar inget ;)
<realubot> bamsefar: larsemil Vi leker med tanken att man ska starta en webbutik. Vad får man betala per transaktion ungefär om man vill erbjuda seriösa betalsätt online?
<realubot> Är det kronor eller % man betalar?
<einand> realubot: 2-7%
<realubot> Amelia Andersdotter uppmanar människor att hungerstrejka för Peter Sundes antaltsplacering.
<realubot> *anstaltsplacering
<realubot> Att de tar betalt i procent säger ju allt. Det är en bluff.
<markusdbx> sätt det där företaget som står bakom youtube på anstalt också. Allt finns, hela långfilmer också.
<realubot> Det kan väl inte kosta banken mer att ändra siffrorna i systemen bara för att det är högre belopp det gäller.
<markusdbx> realubot: det som kostar är nog SLA, försäkringar osv.
<realubot> markusdbx: Ja. Det är lustigt att Youtube kommer undan med det. Det kan bli en dyr smäll för Google eller har de avtal i smyg med upphovsrättsinnehavarna?
<markusdbx> realubot: dom har råd med bra jurister, that's it.
<realubot> Även Google-sökmotorn sysslar ju med en tveksam verksamhet.
<markusdbx> japp, och man behöver inte krångla med torrenter.
<realubot> Har de rätt att cache:a hela webbsidor t.ex?
<markusdbx> realubot: nja, lite tveksamt, då dom tjänar egna adwords på det.
<realubot> Vissa svenska dagstidningar som tar betalt för innehållet går att läsa via Googles cachesidor.
<Porrhandske> Tjena
<realubot> Porrhandske: Vad är nu detta?
<einand> hej Porrhandske hänger du här nu med ;)
<realubot> einand: Så du umgås med porrhandskar?
<einand> realubot: Ja
<einand> om det är den Porrhandske jag känner
<Porrhandske> einand: det är jag ja :P
<Porrhandske> Finns bara en av mig
<einand> Porrhandske: :)
<realubot> Välkommen ska du vara till den här enkla lilla kanalen säger vi då till dig Porrhandske.
<Porrhandske> realubot: tackar så mycket för det
<realubot> einand: Jag vill veta vad du som potentiell förtroendevald tycker om bitch fighten i PP då?
<realubot> Eller nu. Den pågår ju nu.
<einand> realubot: jag bryr mig inte, så löjligt alltihopa
<realubot> einand: Jag trodde det var ett desperat försök att få publicitet inför valet.
 * realubot undrar om den nya Start Wash filmen kommer att bli lika dålig som de andra nya filmerna i "serien".
<einand> realubot: nej det kommer den inte bli, är disney som äger rättigheterna nu
<einand> den kommer bli rejält mycket sämre
<Porrhandske> säg inte det, george lukas har inte så mycket att förstöra längre så dom kan bli bättre
<gillzon> har en server som ska skicka ut mail från flera domänadresser? någon som vet hur man går tillväga?
<Linda^_> va
<Linda^_> var känner jag igen porrhandske ifrån?
<Porrhandske> Linda^: det kan jag inte svara på, har varit i den här kanalen lite kort innan men det var ett bra tag sen
<einand> jag känner honom från hamsterpaj
<Porrhandske> einand: och vår fina skype grupp som halvt lever
<einand> Aha ;)
<maxjezy> när ni äter tacos, köper ni tortillias i 6 pack, de stora eller 8 pack lite mindre?
<bamsefar> maxjezy: Rent tekniskt är det burritos om du gör det med tortillas. :P
<maxjezy> bamsefar, jo, tacos är för mig ett samlingsnamn på själva festligheten :)
<maxjezy> bamsefar, gillar du tortillias?
<bamsefar> Japp
<maxjezy> jo de är smaskens, man kan ha galet mycket i dessa fantastiska bröd
<maxjezy> ibland skickar jag i ett par skivor skinka, ost, sallad och snurrar ihop
<maxjezy> idag blir det kyckling i tortillias
<maxjezy> sriracha sauce och sallad till
<maxjezy> kycklingen var slut i affären och kommer inte innan torsdag så det får bli högrevsfärs istället
<realubot> "En utdöd gigantisk fågel som upptäckts i USA har visat sig vara den största flygande fågel som hittills beskrivits. Artens vingspann var 6 till 7,4 meter, vilket är jämförbart med ett mindre flygplan."
<realubot> Frågan som genast inställer sig: Hur dödde fåglen?
<yarre> Den träffade en kristen som inte trodde på dinosaurier?
<realubot> yarre: Kan vara så. Kan vara så.
#ubuntu-se 2014-07-08
<larsemil> morrn
<realubot> God morgon herr larsemil.
<diffen> Morrn
<diffen> Eller fan nu är det visst eftermiddag :)
<einand> diffen: säg bara att du följer UGT
<diffen> einand :) ja eller inte kikar på klockan hehe
<einand> UGT fungerar utmärkt i stället
<diffen> einand har du kört maas? är lite sugen på att köra in det och ha igång ett par gamla burkar.
<Porrhandske> God kväll
<yarre> hur fan väljer man kernel i efi-baserad grub, trycker jag escape får jag bara en grub kommandorad
<diffen_> einand: vaken?
<diffen_> någon som är vaken som kört ubuntu maas?
#ubuntu-se 2014-07-09
<montecfel> Alla i den här kanalen är hackers, så har någon skrivit eller vet om något underhållet och stabilt bibliotek för att hämta info från Nordea?
<montecfel> Jag orkar verkligen inte sitta och hålla på med deras vidriga HTML.
<montecfel> Och de verkar he mängder av gömda fält i sina formulär som man måste regexpa och skit.
<montecfel> Hur gör alla här för att hämta info med skript från Nordea?
<montecfel> Orkar inte koda ett bökigt eget.
<einand> ?
<einand> montecfel: förklara gärna
<montecfel> einand: För att hämta data om t.ex. senaste inkomna pengarna.
<einand> så alla här har nordea som bank?
<montecfel> einand: Jag orkar inte med Firebug och cURL och försöka komma på vad de vill att man ska skicka och så vidare.
<montecfel> Och undrar om det finns något standardbibliotek ellern ågot.
<montecfel> För att just fixa den typen av info.
<montecfel> Eller har IT-Sverige så totalt stagnerat att inte ens ett så vanligt problem finns löst?
<montecfel> Zzzz...
<larsemil> montecfel: kolla på bankdroid. den är väl opensource och parsar nordea ganska bra?
<larsemil> https://github.com/liato/android-bankdroid
<larsemil> https://github.com/openbankdata/openbankdata-jvm
 * montecfel kollar
<montecfel> Hmm... Java :/
<montecfel> Hade hoppats på PHP eller JS.
<larsemil> sätt på portningshandskarna och porta till php! och sen lägger du upp det! win win!
<sireorion> tja
<sireorion> vilket torrent program är bra till ubuntu
<Barre> sireorion: jag gillar rTorrent, men det är en cli baserad klient, du kanske är ute efter en GUI-baserad
<einand> Expressen slår rekord http://nyheter24.se/noje/772652-blondinbellas-bajschock-han-gjorde-nummer-tva-och-det-hordes-tydligt
<realubot> Tja, inte konstigt. Vi lever i ett land där t.om. personer som Blondinbella framstår som vettiga jämfört med landets ledande politiker så why not?
<realubot> Samkönade toaletter är så politiskt inställsamt att man vill spy.
<einand> om nu "kritiken" skall vara mot något, så är det väl isf mot toalettboxar, och inte enskilda toaletter
<realubot> einand: Du har inte förstått kritiken märker jag. Hon kritiserar att feminismen har gjort så att män och kvinnor måste gå på toaletten tillsammans.
<einand> pfft
<realubot> Det är nog ganska svårt att konstruera toaletter som är helt ljudisolerade.
<einand> det tycker jag förstås bara är bra
<einand> att dela män och kvinnor, är lika löjligt som att dela svarta och vita var
<realubot> Många kvinnor vill inte sminka sig när män är i rummet och de vill inte bajsa så att männen hör. Men eftersom feminismen har bestämt att könen inte finns och att samkönade toaletter är jämställdhet så får 99 % av kvinnorna hålla käften och göra som feministerna vill.
<realubot> Det är samma sak med föräldraledigheten. Kvinnorna vill inte dela föräldraledigheten lika men det skiter feministerna för i deras värld är kvinnorna idioter som inte förstår sitt eget bästa och då ska de göra som feministerna vill så att Sverige blir jämställt utifrån feministerna inskränkta definition.
<realubot> Jag tycker vi ska ha tydligare könsroller.
<realubot> Jag kallar det mångfald. Män är män och kvinnor är kvinnor. Sedan ska vi så klart ha ett tolerant samhälle där de som inte trivs i sina könsroller tillåts avvika men det handlar då om några enstaka % av befolkningen.
<realubot> Jag tycker könsneutralitet är kvinnoförakt. Särskilt eftersom det är det traditionellt manliga som upphöjs till norm.
<realubot> Att motverka könsrollerna är som att försöka tvätta svarta människor vita. Det ska vi inte syssla med.
<montecfel> Ett av följande borde göras: 1. Alla bojkottar att skriva i kanalen. 2. Man slutar publicera loggar från den offentligt.
<einand> realubot: håller med dig till en viss del
<realubot> einand: Jag kanske tog i lite i överkant men jag blir så irriterad när politiker säger sig veta och förstå mer än vad vanliga människor gör. Låt folk välja själva. Folk vet inte alltid sitt eget bästa men det vet minsann inte politikerna alltid heller.
<realubot> Politiker har framförallt åsikter och det är inte samma sak som att ha rätt i sak.
<montecfel> Orkar inte höra mer av detta äckligt diplomatiska sockersliskiga skitsnack.
<senate> :D
<realubot> Amoz: Wzup Amoz?
<realubot> Amoz: Det var väl du som sänkte den där sajten?
<Amoz> realubot, codin stuff yaknow
<Amoz> yep, det va jag.. sorry
<realubot> Amoz: Vi är imponerade av dina hacking skills men är du redo för nästa utmaning? Att sänka bostadssajten är en sak men fixar du att sänka Expressen eller Facebook?
<Amoz> realubot, jag har ju inte ens sagt vad jag kodar, tänk om det bara är hello world i Lisp? =/
<realubot> Amoz: Ja men det var väl du som sänkte den där bostadsajten för att vi oss vad du kan?
<Amoz> realubot, en "rikti haker" behöver inte visa sina skillz ;)
<Amoz> facebook är ju enkelt och sänka, dra upp till Umeå och ryck sladden bara =PpPPpP
<Amoz> Luleå kanske det är.. där deras datacenter liggger
<Amoz> hepp, back to kompilatorkodning -.-
<realubot> Amoz: Vad kodar du på då?
<Amoz> sitter just nu och implementerar en MIPS-översättare, "intermediate-kod" -> MIPS-instruktioner =P
<realubot> Amoz: Varför då?
<Amoz> realubot, skolstuff
<realubot> Amoz: Det låter som om du är överlägsen oss andra här i kanalen.
<realubot> Amoz: Hur blir man lika duktig som du på hacking?
<Amoz> tror ja inte
<Amoz> realubot, man läser, övar och umgås med andra som är duktiga på sitt område :)
<Amoz> gäller typ det mesta här i livet ^^
<realubot> Amoz: einand_säger att det är enkelt att sätta upp ett botnet men jag misstänker att han bara skryter.
<Amoz> realubot, "enkelt" är väl relativt. Först måste man väl hitta en svaghet som man kan använda för att sprida nån form av virus/malware.
<Meerkat> jag känner en bot.
<einand_> realubot: det är rätt lätt, släng bara upp en trojan med något populärt på TPB
<Amoz> idd
<realubot> Amoz: Men var det verkligen du som sänkte ostadssajten? Du hade ett anant nick då ju?
<realubot> *ostadssajten
<realubot> *bostadssajten
<Amoz> realubot, det kanske va min avslägna släkting =P
<realubot> Amoz: Jaha. Så jag är inte helt fel ute då när jag säger att det var du. Jag hade för mig att snubben hade samma nick som du men när jag tänker efter så inser jag att ni hade olika nick.
<realubot> Jag tror jag har förväxlat dig med en annan person.
<Amoz> realubot, lätt hänt
<Amoz> "on the internet, no one knows you're a dog"
<realubot> Amoz: Varför sa du inget? Försöker du sno åt dig äran av vad en annan hacker gör?
<Amoz> realubot, bara för att du försöker ta över ubottus roll, inkräktare!
<Amoz> fult gjort att göra bottarna arbetslösa realubot, det gillar vi inte
<realubot> Amoz: Jag är den mest intelligenta boten i hela världen.
<Amoz> realubot, antagligen
<Amoz> men du är dock ingen riktig bot
<Amoz> så det kan vara därför :P
<Amoz> realubot, du skulle antagligen klara Turing-testet
<Amoz> realubot, ska jag lägga lokala arrayerna eller sparade register först på stacken?
<realubot> Amoz: Jag skulle inte rekommendera att lägga någonting på stacken.
<realubot> Det låter som ett IT-säkerhetstekniskt misstag att lägga både arrayer och register på stacken.
<Amoz> realubot, lokala grejer allokeras oftast på stacken
<Amoz> realubot, du får vara min gummianka nu en stund
<Amoz> ponera att vi pushar datat i följande ordning: lokala arrayer, sparade register, tempvariabler
<realubot> Amoz: Det är bättre du frågar en stjärna som einand.
<Amoz> realubot, fast en gummianka behöver inte göra något förutom att lyssna :)
<realubot> Amoz: Det enda råd jag kan ge dig det är att lägga av. Jag tror att det kommer att sluta illa med så mycket på stacken på en och samma gång.
<Amoz> nerååå, detta kommer funka utmärkt :D
<Amoz> hade blivit mycket värre kråkbo att lägga varenda variabel som statisk data
<Amoz> dessutom är det ju inte så mycket som ligger på stacken vid ett och samma tillfälle, eftersom alla är kortlivade variabler så kommer bara rekursionsdjup och sånt spela roll, men oftast är man nog inte längre ner än ett tiotal anrop , och då är det inte många kB vi snackar om
<realubot> Amoz: Så hur långt har du kvar på din utbildning? Och varför pluggar du mitt i sommaren?
<Amoz> ett år kvar :)
<Amoz> realubot, restgrejer som man inte hunnit göra under vanliga skolåret typ
<realubot> Amoz: Vad ska du bli när du blir stor då? Ska du jåbba Gåggle eller?
<Amoz> det får vi se va man hamnar
<Amoz> har inga planer på Google nej
<Amoz> så länge jag får koda är jag nöjd. Om det blir i linuxmiljö eller annat FOSS blir jag extra glad =)
<Amoz> kan tänka mig att det finns en hel del växande områden och tillämpningar inom just IoT och inbyggda system, och där kan ju Linux/Contiki-OS vara rätt användbart.
<realubot> Amoz: Det tror jag säkert. Du får starta ett eget bolag.
<Amoz> det får nog bli senare i så fall
<Amoz> till en början tycker jag inte att det är nån bra idé att starta eget
<realubot> Nej. Kanske inte det.
<Amoz> Eftersom många grejer i industrin är rätt komplexa så brukar det krävas att man jobbar rätt många år innan man blir bra på området. Och då är det nog rätt bra att ha en slags mentor eller liknande inom större företag så man lär sig under tiden.
<Amoz> Efter 10-20 år i branschen så kan man nog tillräckligt sen för att bryta sig loss och köra sitt eget race. Förutsatt att man är bekväm med att driva eget då.
<realubot> Amoz: Så kanske det är.
<realubot> Amoz: Bara du inte går samma öde till mötes som Lindsay Lohan så är jag nöjd.
<Amoz> "Code.. not even once"
<Amoz> kan hålla med om att det är lite beroendeframkallande ibland
<realubot> Jag hoppas att det går bra för dig och att du betalar mycket skatt så vi får våra socialbidrag.
<Amoz> lol
<peyam> HEj
<peyam> Holland förlorade
<peyam> Hoppas ni nördar är nöjda
<peyam> Vet ni hur jag ändra färgen på den här xchat?
#ubuntu-se 2014-07-10
<realubot> Tillför en böjd skärm verkligen någonting till upplevelsen?
<einand_> realubot: nä
<Barre> blir lite fövirrad här, försöker få apache2 reversed proxy att köra https://public.domain.tld/internal till den interna maskinen https://internal.domain.tld/   index filen laddas, men alla urls i proxyn pekar till https://public.domain.tld och inte https://public.domain.tld/internal som jag förväntar mig att den skall göra? vad har jag glömt att göra? eller har jag missuppfattat nått?
<Amoz> Barre, har du glömt att mappa om länkarna på sidorna som servas?
<andol> Barre: pastea conf?
<realubot> Det är äckligt varmt nu.
 * realubot låter tungan hänga ut som på en hund som hässjar.
<andol> Barre: Missat ProxyPassReverse?
<andol> Barre: Såtillvida du inte har absoluta sökvägar i HTML:en?
<delhage> "såtillvida" är inte ett ord man har dagligen
<delhage> s/har/hör/
<realubot> So not Ubuntu men så intressant: http://www.svd.se/nyheter/inrikes/inflammationsdrivande-mat-kopplas-till-depression_8870654.svd
<andol> delhage: Ehuru ack så användbart.
<delhage> andol: :)
<realubot> Finns det någon CLI-version av Ubuntu eller har de tagit bort den?
<andol> realubot: Ubuntu som Ubuntu, men olika paket installerade som default. Enda skillnaden mot förr eller väl att alternative-skivan inte längre finns, och att https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD är den lättaste metoden att få en CLI-system utan att använda server-installerna.
<realubot> andol: Okej. Förstår inte varför de har tagit bort CLI-versionen.
<andol> realubot: Vadå tagit bort någon CLI-version? Vad fanns tidigare som inte finns nu?
<realubot> andol: Det fanns ju en möjlighet att göra en ren CLI-installation från en CD/USB.
<realubot> Nu måste jag ha Minimal och Internet?
<realubot> Hur gör jag om jag vill installera Ubuntu CLI på en dator utan internetåtkomst?
<realubot> Dessutom så verkar inte Minimal fungera till USB om man inte följer en lååååång guide.
 * realubot suckar.
<andol> realubot: Ähh, använd servern-ison då istället, och välj avancerade-installation eller motsvarande för att få tillräckligt med val i installern.
 * andol tycker mest att det låter som om realubot är besviken för att det inte finns någon färdig iso som är specialanpassad för precis vad han råkar vilja göra.
<realubot> Hm, läser att det ska fungera med dd.
<realubot> andol: Jo, men det jag vill göra är inte så märkligt: Installera Ubuntu utan DE/GUI.
<realubot> Jag gör ett försök med dd och Minimal så får vi se hur det går.
<andol> realubot: Samt utan att ha tillgång till Internet, samt utan att vilja använda servern-ison? Själv tycker jag mest att det låter som att du gnäller.
<realubot> andol: Nej. För server-edition är inte samma sak som CLI-versionen. Och jag tycker inte att Ubuntu ska kräva Internet för att gå att installera. Av princip.
<realubot> Den stora frågan är hur de har kommit på idén att ta bort CLI-versionen.
<andol> realubot: Til och börja med så har det aldrig funnits någon explicit "CLI-version", även om du förstås kan få något sådant genom att välja att inte installera allehanda desktop-paket. Sen får du gärna förklara för mig vad det är som skiljer en server-installation från den så kallade cli-installation du är ute efter?
<realubot> Det kanske är samma person som kom på att man ska skicka sökningar i operativsystemet till Canonicals servrar.
<realubot> andol: Står här: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems#Install_an_Ubuntu_command-line_system
<realubot> "Note: the Server Install CD provides a simple command line system, but it is not the same as "install a command-line system""
<andol> realubot: 1) Det där är inofficiell dokumentation. 2) Det finns inte längre någon specifik server-kärnan, utan det är bara ett virtuell paket som beror på generic-kärnan.
<andol> realubot: Fast även ifall de där skillnaderna fortfarande varit aktuella är det ju en trivial ändring att själva åtgärda efter installation.
<realubot> andol: Jaha. Dåligt av Ubuntu-communityt att uppdatera dokumentationen då.
<andol> realubot: Ja, usch och fy för att vi inte lever i en perfekt värld.
<realubot> Perfekt och perfekt. Jag tycker det är ganska lite begärt att dokumentationen under ubuntu.com som listas högt i Googles sökresultat ska vara uppdaterad.
<andol> realubot: Själv tycker jag att det är ganska lite begärt att man är villig att åtminstone lyfta ett finger själv ifall man vill ha en cli-installation.
<realubot> Visst. Ubuntu CLI är inget som vanliga användare är intresserade av så jag ger dig ett halvt rätt där. Ubuntus problem med grafikkort m.m. är tusen gånger värre eftersom det drabbar helt ovetandes nybörjare på Ubuntu.
<Barre> andol: http://paste.debian.net/109103/  det är inte (vad jag kan se) några absuluta sökvägar...
<Barre> andol: URL:erna blir bra, men de saknar /mailadmin som vubfolder
<Barre> s/vo/su/
<andol> Barre: Hmm, inte så att du har lite mod_rewrite som vill göra redirets som ställer till det?
 * andol prövade just att ansluta till <gissat-ip>/mailadmin
<Amoz> Barre, ska det inte vara på formen ProxyPass /mailadmin/ ?
<Amoz> sen borde väl länkar till bilder osv länkas om, m.h.a nåt i stil med <Location /mailadmin/>   ProxyHTMLURLMap / /mailadmin/   </Location>
#ubuntu-se 2014-07-11
<Barre> Amoz: får samma resultat med /mailadmin och /mailadmin/ (förutom att jag får "not found när jag försöker ansuta till /mailadmin istälet för /mailadmin/ :))
<andol> Barre: Jomentitta, det var /mailadmin vs. /mailadmin/ som gav mig den där trasiga redirectien. Hursom nu när jag ser /mailadmin/ så gissar jag att ditt problem är att du har saker förankrat med absolut filsökväg i stil med "/sitestatic/"
<andol> Barre: Pröva att istället köra med "../../sitestatic/", eller vad nu rätt mängd blir.
<Barre> jo, men se där... det upptäckte jag inte.. (tack Amoz :))
<Barre> men andol, nu fröstår jag inte vad du säger..
<andol> Barre: Tja, när du väl har kommit fram till lösningen så kan vi ju låtsas att det var precis så jag menade :-)
<andol> Barre: Fast det jag menar är att problemet skulle kunna ligga i att du i <img src="..."> etc har url:er som pekar mot /sitestatic/, och där toppnivån / då inte täcks utav proxy-regeln, då proxy-regeln först matshar mot /mailadmin/...
<Amoz> för att få HTML-koden att matchas om så måste man väl använda HTMLURLMap om jag läser tutorialen rätt
<Amoz> så att relativa länkar till bilder etc. skrivs om
<andol> Amoz: Har för mig att ifall man har tillräckligt relativa länkar så borde det gå utan dylika omskrivningar. Däremot kan det mycket väl vara så att den lättaste lösningen i Barres fall blir just att låta Apache skriva om HTML:en.
<Amoz> andol, oj, nu menar jag nog absoluta
<Amoz> dvs src="/bla"
<Amoz> eftersom de kommer starta på domän.tld/här
<Amoz> och då breakar man väl proxyn, i och med att den måste ha ett path-prefix i URLen
<andol> Amoz: Jo, så handlar väl mest om hurtillvida Barre vill göra dem mer relativa direkt i källan eller ifall han hellre låter Apache skriva om HTML:en vid proxy-ögonblicket.
<andol> Fast framförallt är jag övertygad om att allt skulle gå mycket bättre ifall Barre använde Emacs.
<Amoz> du menar att han ska koda om själva webkoden i mailadmin?
<andol> Jag menar att det kan vara ett alternativ, helt beroende på hur kodbasen ser ut.
<realubot> Hur går det?
<einand_> bra
<realubot> einand_: Skönt att höra. Jag var lite orolig där ett tag.
<einand_> http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article11256893.ab
<realubot> einand_: Tack. Vet du om det fungerar i Ubuntu också?
<einand_> realubot: prova
<realubot> einand_: Det är för svårt för mig. Bäst jag låter bli att prova.
<einand_> realubot: nä, tänk om du gör fel, och får en grön bakgrund.
<realubot> einand_: Precis. Det vill jag inte vara med om. Särskilt inte om jag inte vet hur man byter tillbaka.
<realubot> einand_: Är det du som har beställt det här värmen?
<einand_> realubot: hatar värmen, så nä
 * realubot stoppar ner huvudet i toaletten och spolar för att svalka sig.
<einand_> hade vart vettigare med att tipsa om typ PSR.exe eller nått
<realubot> einand_: PSR.exe låter på tok för avancerat.
<einand_> realubot: kör det tryck på record, skriv in mail adressen och vänta på svar
<realubot> einand_: Det är för varmt för det. Min hjärna befinner sig i idle nu.
<einand_> ok
<realubot> Är det aircondition som gäller eller hur blir man kvitt den här värmen?
<realubot> einand_: Hur uthärdar du värmen?
<einand_> realubot: sitter inne med AC
<Amoz> realubot, har hört att man kan kyla sig genom att lägga sig i frysdisken på ICA annars
<Amoz> har ÄNTLIGEN fått igång MIPS-översättaren så pass bra att jag kan börja köra simplare kod från den. yay!
<Barre> Amoz, andol: tackar för stödet, jag kollar vidare med de ledtrådar ni gett.. Jag är övertygad om att jag löser detta, förr eller senare (förmodligen senare :)). Hur som helst, jag har börjat förstå hur detta fungerar och det är mycket p.g.a. er hjälp.... kudos till er. Jag återkopplar med hur det löser sig (mer troligt med fler frågor, men ändå...)
#ubuntu-se 2014-07-12
<Screedo> god morgon
<andol> Barre: Fixar du, baggis :)
#ubuntu-se 2014-07-13
<ZhangJike88> gomorron, någon som kan hjälpa mig?
<Screedo> Spookan: vaken?
<Spookan> Screedo: Jepp.
<Screedo> Spookan: har du fortfarande din minecraft server igång?
<Spookan> Screedo: Nä tog ner den för en tid sedan. Skulle du behöva en?
<Screedo> njaa, kanske. barnens polare är galen, han får sina föräldrar att betala för VIP på olika minecraft servrar.
<Screedo> Man borde kanske säga att föräldrarna är glana som går med på det
<Screedo> men får sätta upp min egen.
<Spookan> Mjo, det enda jag har igång nu är en wow server, men den är på gång ner snart med..
<Screedo> ok
 * Screedo borde säga upp sina två wow konton.
<Spookan> Screedo: Vad har du för lina?
<Screedo> 100/10
<Spookan> Ah ok, men 10 borde ju räcka, hur många spelare blir det?
<Screedo> några stycken
<Screedo> 5 kanske.
<Spookan> Ok, det borde funka, annars får du höra av dig..
<Screedo> lugnt
<Screedo> ska nog kunna gå utan problem.
<Spookan> Jag har 100/100 här..
<Screedo> nice
<Spookan> Hehe ;)
<Screedo> jag kan få 100/100 här med men då får jag betala 375:- extra i månaden för det.
<Screedo> medans 100/10 ingår i hyran :)
<Screedo> för de 375:- i månaden kan jag få en bra vps om jag skulle behöva.
<Spookan> Hehe ok, ja ingår det i hyran så är det ju bara att köra på ;)
<Screedo> jupp :P
<peyam> HEj
<Spookan> Screedo: Hur går det för dig?
<peyam> bra
<peyam> HEj
<peyam> ngn här som är emot invandring?
<Spookan> Inte rätt kanal.
<peyam> juste
<Screedo> Spookan: det går bra, gick och vilade lite :)
<Spookan> Screedo: Hehe ok ;)
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<Philip5> läget?
<swecarp> sådär  är trött  och har en semi craschad dator
<Philip5> drygt
<swecarp> japp skulle uppdatera frugans och ddet blev en massa jäkla error  så jag får instalera om har tagit backupp på det viktigaste
<Philip5> finns ju roligare saker att göra
<swecarp> nu ska det drickas kaffe  och så ska jag se om jag gör om instalen i dag eller i morgon datorn funkar men det är inte mer
<Zhangjike88> någon som är grym på VPN i Ubuntu härinne?
#ubuntu-se 2015-07-06
<Laban> molgrum: Ägaren av domänen spelar ingen roll för SSL.
<molgrum> Laban: schysst, tack
<molgrum> rekommendera nåt bra tangentbord snällla
 * andol tycker att http://www.daskeyboard.com/ är trevligt.
<molgrum> andol: kör du blanka tangenter?
<molgrum> finns det att köpa i svenska butiker?
<andol> Japp, kör med blanka tanget.
<andol> Osäker vad gäller svenska butiker. Beställde mina via https://www.getdigital.de/shop/das-keyboard
<molgrum> ah okej, ser rätt schysst ut
<molgrum> jäkla dyrt bara
 * andol körde blått hemma och brunt på jobbet.
<andol> Kan man verkligen sätta ett pris på det ultimata tangentbords-klickandet? :-)
<molgrum> https://www.microsoft.com/hardware/sv-se/p/wired-keyboard-200/JWD-00043
<molgrum> kostar annars 80 spänn hos dustin
<molgrum> hmm, billigare att köpa hos ghdata då... om man räknar med frakten
<einand_> kk
<molgrum> andol: ska definitivt ge das keyboard en chans senare, när jag har mer stålar. är det skönt att programmera på t ex?
<andol> molgrum: Jupp
<andol> Fast kanske inget jag prioriterat att lägga pengar på som student.
<molgrum> näe
<molgrum> denna butiken ligger nära mitt jobb: http://www.teknikmagasinet.se/produkter/dator-o-tv-spel/tangentbord/kontor
<molgrum> får gå dit och känna lite på dom, zombee verkar helt ok
<molgrum> eller vad fasen, är det us layout? :S
<molgrum> måste vara något demo-exemplar
<sireorion> hej hur uppdaterer jag från 12.04 till 15?
<sireorion> testade apt-get upgrade men det hjälpte inte
<EAG> nån här?
<EAG> behöver man bekymra sig om systemd numera om man ska pilla med autofs, nfs etc... ?
<EAG> (15.04)
#ubuntu-se 2015-07-07
<Philip5> Hund: gå och lägg dig!
<Peyam> någon som bor i Gäöteborg?
<Peyam> någon som har en lägenhet att hyra ut i Göteborg?
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<Philip5> läget?
<swecarp> bra börjar se fram emot att jobba igen
<Philip5> kul
<swecarp> 1 månad kvar innan jag börjar
<swecarp> hur har du det
<Philip5> jo det är bra. är rätt lugnt och jag sitter och småsurfar lite på nätet bara
<blurkis> dum fråga kanske, men finns det någon slags halvdan statistuk på hur många som kör ubuntu i Sverige?
<Philip5> tror jag inte
<andol> blurkis: Gissar att de som driftar http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ (vilket är datorföreningen vid Umeå universitet) borde kunna plocka fram en bollpark-siffra om inte annat.
#ubuntu-se 2015-07-08
<MarkusDB1> Google analytics från några stora sajter borde kunna visa en siffra på ubuntu användandet också.
<MarkusDB1> Jag tippar på under 1% =)
<MarkusDB1> Även om det säkert ökat på senare tid med linux överlag.
<srslyidontsuck> hej hörrni
<srslyidontsuck> någon vaken?
 * srslyidontsuck inser att hela #ubuntu-se sover.
<Amoz> zzzz
<huttan> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Philip5> uuuuuuuu
<huttan> rtfm Philip5
<Philip5> hehe
<huttan> :)
<huttan> hela min käft är bedövad
<huttan> varit o tagit bort visdomständer
<Philip5> då känner du dig inte lika vis längre?! ;)
<huttan> nej tyvärr inte =(
<huttan> hehe
<Philip5> git pull
<Philip5> ops... fel fönster
<K350> En bug i Midnight Comman der...eller snarare en lite miss
<K350> I mc Hotlist - läggr man till en annan port för en ftp länk så dyker int eänken upp i hotlist
<Philip5> hepp
<K350> Mycket irriterande
<Philip5> kanske något som är fixat i nyare version?
<Philip5> själv använder jag inte mc
<K350> Man kan editera hotlist filen  manuellt. T.ex om man vill ha lösenord där. Men har man ett annat portnummber så  dyker int elänken upp i hotlist när man laxddar det i mc
<K350> vet inte..vilken version har du?
<K350> Jag har 4.8.13
<Philip5> har bara .12 men inte installerad
<K350> Vilken filhanterare kör du med?
<Philip5> .14 är senaste
<Philip5> senaste upströms
<Philip5> jag kör med terminalen bara
<Philip5> eller dolpin
<K350> Aha..jag kan inte leva utan  mc
<Philip5> här är fixarna i senaste från din version: http://www.midnight-commander.org/wiki/NEWS-4.8.14
<Philip5> vet inte om din bugg är med som fixad
<K350> ska kolla
<K350> nesrans att de inte har en kanal här
<K350> nähä..den  buggen verkade inte finnas med som fix  där
<Philip5> verkar finnas fler olösta buggar kring ftp i mc
<K350> Ah, vet inte om det hrä problemet är spesifikt  ftp eller hotlist relaterat
<K350> tror nog att det är ett hotlist problem snarare än ett ftp problem
<K350> Det går att ftp:a på annan port i mc..det är bara det att det inte går att spara med annan port i hotlist
<K350> Mysko är att enligt manualen så ska det gå
<K350> man ska i hotlist kunna lägga in på fäljande sätt, enligt manualen: user:pass@host:port
<K350> men vid omstart av mc så försvinner det från hotlist  om man lagt till porten också
<Philip5> K350: du får hacka om mc så den gör som du vill ;)
<K350> Philip5: Tror inte mina minimala C kunskaper räcker för det....
<Peyam> Hej grabbar
<Peyam> Jag har en url som ser ut så här : http%3A%2F%2Flive.pgmedia.ir%3A1935%2Flive-35895787%2Fsahartv1-1024.sdp%2Fmanifest.f4m%3FDVR
<Peyam> den verkar vara krypterat på ngt idiotisk form
<Philip5> inte värst
<Philip5> den innehåller ascii-koder för tecken
<andol> Peyam: python -c "import urllib; print urllib.unquote('http%3A%2F%2Flive.pgmedia.ir%3A1935%2Flive-35895787%2Fsahartv1-1024.sdp%2Fmanifest.f4m%3FDVR')"
<Peyam> sen?
<Peyam> den gav ingenting
<Peyam> så jävla svårt o hitta alla url till kanaler.
<Peyam> vf ska man sno dem. de finns ändå på nätet
<andol> Märkligt. Förväntade mig att du skulle få följande output - http://paste.ubuntu.com/11843183/
<Philip5> andol: funkar bra det
<Peyam> andol, fick inge
<Peyam> andol, tack :)
<Peyam> asså hur får jag url från streaminen där : http://www.gemonline.tv/en/live/GEM_Kurd_Live
<hume> hej...jag verkar ha problem med att skapa en startbar usb-sticka, med openmediavault-iso. ska det inte funka med alla bootbara isos?
<smygIG> Hej. Har ett roligt problem. Om jag tex stänger ner routen och serven och sen startar serven före routern så plockar inte serven ip. Kan man kanske lösa det genom att sätta statisk ip i serven även fast routern använder dhcp?
<smygIG> Hej har lite network problem..
<smygIG> routern startar långsammare än serven. så serven startas upp innan och då får den inte dhcp från routern. ip är låst till macadressen och jag hittar ssh funkar innom lan. men dns funkar inte.
#ubuntu-se 2015-07-09
<molgrum> ska man våga flasha routern med CC RC2?
<molgrum> känner att jag måste komma igång med openwrt, särskilt nu när jag har en webserver körandes
<purity^> ååh håller också på med openwrt nu
<purity^> eller tja, tänkte uppgradera till 15.05
<molgrum> purity^: vad gött, då kan vi hjälpas åt :P
<molgrum> funderar på att börja med BB och sen sysupgradea
<purity^> ääh, jag körde en backup nu, kör en sysupgrade bara o ser vad som händer =)
<molgrum> backup av vad?
<molgrum> jag kör stock firmware än sålänge
<molgrum> :(
<purity^> aha, jag kör openwrt 12.09 men den börjar kännas lite gammal
<purity^> men hittar ingen färdig image med jffs2 för wndr3700 :|
<molgrum> jffs2? :)
<purity^> aaah, ett annat filsystem
<molgrum> konstigt att dom inte fortsätter med support för gamla modeller
<purity^> http://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/techref/filesystems
<molgrum> okej
<purity^> min router e asgammal och senaste openwrt finns image till, så får väl allt säga att dom supporterar äldre modeller =)
<molgrum> ah ok, min är nyköpt :)
<molgrum> purity^: anledningen till att jag vill byta till openwrt är för jag kör lite servrar till planeten. vill gärna ha hög säkerhet
<purity^> molgrum, mm, jag gillar openwrt, men säkerhet vet jag inte, nyare routrar har väl SPI Brandväggar och grejer inbyggt =)
<purity^> aja, ska iväg nu, får leka mer med openwrt senare :D
<purity^> laterz och lycka till nu molgrum
<andol> Skulle säga att en utav de större säkerhetsvinsterna med openwrt jämfört med många "färdiga" hemma-routrar är att man med openwrt i alla fall får någon form utav (säkerhets)uppdateringar.
<molgrum> andol: tänkte testa flasha Barrier Breaker, har du koll? den säger att jag ska fixa ett statiskt ip innan jag flashar
<molgrum> så jag tänkte, gateway 192.168.1.1? dns 127.0.1.1?
<andol> molgrum: Hur ska jag kunna veta var du har din default gateway samt var du har din dns-resolver? :-)
<molgrum> andol: det är vad jag hittade i resolv.conf
<molgrum> nameserver 127.0.1.1
<andol> molgrum: Fast det är på din arbetsstation gissar jag?
<molgrum> hittar inget mer direkt
<andol> Vad gäller DNS:sen så är 127.0.1.1 det ett ip som pekar på localhost, alltså den egna maskinen. Förutsatt att du har en default-installerad Ubuntu så har du en lokal dnsmasq-server körande, som cachar samt ställer frågor vidare till en dns-resolver tillhandahåller utav NetworkManager, som i sin tur mycket väl kan ha fått den via dhcp.
<andol> Vad gäller 192.168.1.1 som gateway, är det inte så att du använder din openwrt som gateway för arbetsstationen
<andol> ?
<andol> I sådant fall är det frågan ifall du i openwrt:en inte då snarare vill ha ett ip-nummer som pekar utåt, mot din isp?
<molgrum> andol: jag pratar om min arbetsstation nu :)
<molgrum> att sätta statiskt IP på den alltå
<andol> Aha!
<molgrum> den jag ska flasha från
<andol> Jo, men då borde du vara hyfsat rätt ute :)
<molgrum> behöver jag inte skriva något på dns?
<andol> Vad gäller DNS:en så ska du dock inte sätta något i /etc/resolv.conf, utan snarare låta 127.0.1.1 ligga kvar där. Däremot kan det mycket väl vara så att du vill ange ett statiskt ip i NetworkManager
<molgrum> andol: japp, har den framme nu
<molgrum> bara undrar om jag behöver skriva in några dnser
<molgrum> i rutorna
<molgrum> :)
<andol> Gissar att det är 192.168.1.1 är du använder även resolver, så liga bra att peta in den statiskt då.
<andol> Fast dubbelkolla gärna först att den faktiskt funkar
<andol> dig @192.168.1.1 ubuntu-se.org
<andol> Annars kanske det under flashningen är säkrare att använda något externt. I brist på annat så är ju Googles public resolvers stabila
<andol> 8.8.8.8
<molgrum> dig fungerade
<molgrum> så... 192.168.1.1, 8.8.8.8?
<andol> Ja, eller bara 8.8.8.8, och så byter du tillbaks till 192.168.1.1 efteråt.
<Coffe> chromecast får ethernet  adapeter .. i love it
<molgrum> andol: okej, har kollat syslog och det verkar som jag har ett statiskt ip nu
<molgrum> "it allocates IP addresses in the range of 192.168.1.100 to .250 on the internal interface to connected hosts"
<molgrum> varför gör dom en sån begränsning?
<molgrum> tänker mer att min Pi har ett lägre nummer än 100
<molgrum> ingen större fara, jag har den i hosts
<molgrum> andol: då har jag statiskt ip, är jag redo att flasha? :)
<molgrum> kanske ska koppla ur Pi:n innan
<molgrum> den kör webserver
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> grabbisar, vet ni sidor som man kan bo url'er till tv stationernas live streaming?
<Peyam> kan ngn snällt själv lista ut streaming url'en av detta? http://rojhalat.tv/newlive.html
<molgrum> hey
<molgrum> jag kör openwrt nu :D
<Philip5> grattis
<andol> Gött mos!
<Philip5> molgrum: kompilerade du hela från källkod själv också och tweakade varje del ;)
<molgrum> Philip5: absolut inte :D
<Philip5> det är annars rätt kul
<Philip5> lär sig en del och det är inte så svårt för det finns script för det mesta och gui
<Philip5> men tar så klart tid
<molgrum> ah ok
<molgrum> förresten, Philip5 har du nån koll på openwrt DDNS?
<molgrum> bara undrar vad URL är
<molgrum> default är http://checkip.dyndns.com/
<Philip5> hur menar du?
<Philip5> kör du luci som gränssnitt på din openwrt eller bara shell?
<molgrum> aah
<molgrum> jag kör luci
<molgrum> det var tydligen något som den ska peka på
<molgrum> jag kör med wan
<molgrum> network -> wan
<molgrum> finns URL, network och interface
<Philip5> har du någon ddns-tjänst så är det den du skriver in där
<molgrum> nej alltså det jag skrev om URL, det är dit den pekar
<molgrum> resten har jag fyllt i
<molgrum> no-ip etc
<Philip5> http://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/uci/ddns
<molgrum> http://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/howto/ddns.client
<molgrum> den använde jag
<Philip5> ok
<molgrum> nu slutade 2.4GHz att fungera
<molgrum> är 100mW för mycket för en vanlig AP?
<Spookan> Någon här som vet om det finns någon sida där ute som listar antal virus för antal os? Windows Linux Mac OS?
<Philip5> Spookan: linux och antagligen rätt mycket ios brukar ju inte ha virus som sådana utan exploits men vissa räknar säkert exploits som virus också så det beror väl lite på hur man räknar
#ubuntu-se 2015-07-10
<Amoz> molgrum, hur funkar det?
<molgrum> Amoz: lite strul med DDNS och att jag inte kan köra dual-band av nån anledning... http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/asus/rt-n56u lade till det hacket men no dice
<molgrum> men tack för du frågar :)
<Amoz> alltsååå, vad har jag missat när jag inte kan pusha saker via git, till en server nånstans? Skapade ett bare repo på en server, å försöker nu pusha upp saker, men den ger noll svar, inget händer, den returnerar inte från kommandot.
<Amoz> molgrum, jag gissar på att du inte kör propetiära drivare på wifit än?
<molgrum> Amoz: behöver jag det? står intei wikin tror jag
<Amoz> (vet inte ens om det finns till ralink, men i broadcom så är det iaf så att FOSS-drivarna är sämre)
<Amoz> vad strular med DDNS?
<Amoz> molgrum, blev det BB eller CC RC?
<Amoz> "Note: latest trunk has this problem fixed. (tested r44618 and up)
<Amoz> "
<Amoz> antar att du inte kör CC, då det verkar ha löst sig i den versionen
<molgrum> Amoz: DDNSen säger typ "running IP check" och sen "update failed", varje minut
<molgrum> önskade att den var mer verbose än så
<molgrum> det blev BB
<molgrum> broadcom hatar jag för övrigt
<Amoz> har aldrig haft några problem med broadcom tbh, inte i routrar iaf. Gäller bara att man följer deras "regler" och inställningar för att det ska funka bra dock
<Amoz> molgrum, skulle du kunna visa printscreen över inställningsrutan för DDNS? pm om du inte vill posta pub
<molgrum> menar mer att dom vägrar släppa några specar, atheros däremot är väl snällare
<molgrum> Amoz: visst
<Amoz> molgrum, jag hade velat att alla släpper vettiga specs fritt, men tyvärr funkar det ju inte så idag =( Atheros har väl bara släppt en "del" av drivarna öppet, endast tillräckligt för att integrera det väl i t.ex. Linux afaik
<molgrum> Amoz: kan jag ladda upp bilden och läggain expiration nånstans?
<Amoz> molgrum, transmitpower borde du inte ha så högt som 100mw, det är nog sällan det hjälper då det bara leder till mer interferense
<molgrum> brukar inte ladda upp bilder :)
<molgrum> aha
<molgrum> vad rekommenderar du om man bara är i ett rum?
<Amoz> molgrum, om den är relativt anonym spelar det ju mindre roll, men annars kanske du kan lägga den i dropbox/google drive och posta en länk?
<molgrum> ok
<Amoz> molgrum, standard inställingar borde vara tillräckligt. En låg signalstyrka är bra, särskilt om det är i samma rum. Såvida du inte har empiriska bevis på att en lite större styrka ger mycket bättre överföring osv osv
<molgrum> Amoz: standard var 100 mW
<molgrum> Amoz: woho, ssl fungerar med ddns nu \o/
<molgrum> jag minskade wifit till 50mW också
<molgrum> sitter i samma rum som routern så jag kan antagligen sänka ännu mer
<Spookan> molgrum: Ok, jag anteckande det i "intresset flödar.txt" ska bara backupa det med på 50 olika hdds så man har det för framtiden. :P
<molgrum> Spookan: haha
<Spookan> molgrum: Lite utråkad, så var tvungen att skojja lite.. ;)
<molgrum> jag har precis installerat OpenWrt och confat som fasen, därför jag var entutiastisk :P
<Amoz> molgrum, nice, hur löste du det?
<molgrum> Amoz: bara installerade dom paketen som behövdes. wget, curl och ca-certificates
<Amoz> hade du inte dem redan installerade?
<molgrum> jo, men jag trodde inte att det skulle fungera
<molgrum> :)
<molgrum> men jag testade nu
<Amoz> aha
<Amoz> löst drivaren/wifit än?
<molgrum> enda problemet kvarstår, dual band vill inte fungera
<Amoz> där fick jag svar på den frågan
<molgrum> :P
<molgrum> men det är ingen större fara
<molgrum> jag kan vänta tills CC släpps
<Amoz> molgrum, bara av nyfikenhet, kan du pm:a din /etc/config/wireless ?
<molgrum> visst
<Amoz> molgrum, är det så att enbart 5Ghz inte funkar?
<Amoz> eller är det växelvis?
<Amoz> och isf vilka enheter använder du på 5Ghz bandet?
<molgrum> min mobil använder 2.4
<molgrum> laptopen 5 tror jag
<molgrum> ja där kom femman igång
<Amoz> och första frågan?
<molgrum> jag satte på laptopen och femman kom igång
<molgrum> kollar på luci
<molgrum> så båda är aktiva, bara att det verkar inte som att laptopen får båda samtidigt
<Philip5> kanske skulle leka lite med openwrt igen. sedan jag bytte router så kör jag inte openwrt längre
<Spookan> Philip5: Tjena! På tal om virus, såg en snubbe med Ubuntu på youtube som påstod sig ha hittat virus i sin maskin och att det "fanns" virus till Linux. Vid närmare titt så var det *.dll och *.exe han hittade som virus. :P
<Amoz> molgrum, varför skulle den få båda samtidigt?
<Philip5> så kan det vara om man kör wine
<molgrum> Amoz: så funkade det innan
<Amoz> molgrum, vad har du för dator?
<molgrum> acer aspire v5
<molgrum> win8.1
<Amoz> behöver aningen mer info än så, vet du vilket wifichip du har?
<molgrum> aha
<molgrum> det är atheros
<molgrum> men jag fick 100 MBit/s innan, nu får jag 60
<Amoz> är det enbart pga det som du bedömer att den inte kan ansluta till 5Ghz?
<molgrum> den kan ansluta till 5 GHz
<Amoz> mjo, men "dualband" menar jag
<molgrum> jo, det är så min forskning ser ut just nu
<Amoz> du nämnde att den inte kan köra båda samtidigt, är det pga hastigheten som du misstänker det eller något annat?
<molgrum> måste dra strax
<molgrum> det är pga hastigheten
<molgrum> konstigt nog så står det 300 MBit/s i LuCi
<Amoz> hastighet har ju ingenting med huruvida den kör på två frekvenser samtidigt att göra
<molgrum> för laptopen
<molgrum> ah
<Amoz> dessutom är det få chip som kan köra två olika frekvenser simultant vad jag vet, eftersom det kräver separata radiochipp
<molgrum> hmm  ok
<molgrum> iaf, lägre hastighet får jag
<Amoz> hade varit lättare om du bara sa direkt "wifit blev slöare, vad är fel?"
<molgrum> ja jag misstolkade dualband då
<molgrum> sorry
<Amoz> dualband i detta fallet betyder ju olika saker
<Amoz> routrar med dualband innebär oftast att de kan köra BÅDA frekvenserna simultant
<molgrum> aah
<Amoz> en dator däremot, betyder bara att chippet stödjer båda frekvensbanden, men behöver inte nödvändigtvis kunna köra båda samtidigt
<molgrum> jo då är det inget fel isf
<molgrum> för att båda kommer igång när jag sätter igång laptopen
<Amoz> right
<molgrum> men wifit är slöare som du sa
<Amoz> så nästa steg är, som jag nämnt innan, att ta reda på om det finn en propetiär drivare som du kan få igång på routern i openwrt
<molgrum> okej
<molgrum> ska kolla upp senare, hej svejs sålänge och tack för hjälpen!
<SebastianThorn> vad kör ni för märken och modeller på era ssd-diskar?
<Spookan> SebastianThorn: Jag kör ingen ssd på min stationära, vet inte vad det är för ssd på macbooken, kan kolla sen om du vill.
<Spookan> Tycker ni att det är dyrt för 84kr/månaden med 1TB i Google drive?
<Spookan> Guess not.
<andol> Spookan: Låter överkomligt.
<andol> Givet att du har tillräckligt mycket data du vill lagra där förstås.
<fredrik> har problem med broken packages när jag försöker installera libavahi-client-dev från synaptic
<fredrik> hur löser jag detta
#ubuntu-se 2015-07-11
<Spookan> Det är ju hemskt vad man har samlat på sig foton.. Dags att rensa. :P
<molgrum> hejsan hoppsan
<molgrum> någon som kan ge rekommendation på hur mycket ström jag ska ge mitt wifi om jag sitter i samma rum? det ligger på 50 mW just nu
<screedo> goddag i kanalen
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<swecarp> bekymmer i min ände med digikam
<Philip5> ajdå
<Philip5> vad är det då som är galet?
<swecarp> det löste sig startade om digikam hadde problem med att dden inte läste in bilderna
<Philip5> det kan ju kännas lite oroväckande
<swecarp> ja speciellt när jag presis hadde fixat in alla bilderna från min gamla dator och gått igenom ca 3000 bilder och givit dom etiketter
<Philip5> hehe, ja det är ju inte så kul att förlora allt jobb heller även om bilderna fysiskt skulle vara kvar
<swecarp> nu är det bara att ggöra något roligt med alla bilder
<Philip5> värsta utställningen på fotografisk i stockholm ;)
<Philip5> fotografiska
<swecarp> ja en ammatörs bästa
<swecarp> är lite surt att jag bara har 4,8 på digivcam
<Philip5> hur kommer det sig?
<Philip5> trodde din dist fick uppdateringar direkt
<swecarp> jag med men inte ens i utveklings delen finns högre än 4,8
<swecarp> ska undersöka det lite mer
<Philip5> trodde neoclust skötte det som sköter släppen av källkoden
<Philip5> har du exiv2 0.25 nu då?
<Philip5> rätt många buggar i digikam beror ju egentligen på buggar i exiv2 före 0.25
<swecarp> nu vet jag varför det inte finns någon nyare i våra repon ddom nya har kommit under een frezz perriod presis innan mageia 5  släptes
<Philip5> så då blir du utan update rätt länge
<swecarp> nja det är bara att efter fråga det så får vi se vad svaret blir
<Philip5> exiv2 0.25 skulle jag se som en nästa nödvändig update för mer stabilt digikam men digikam måste byggas om mot den för att använda den och funka
<Philip5> nu måste jag ner på stan
<Philip5> ciao
<swecarp> cu
<Stirner> !ping
<Philip5> pong!
#ubuntu-se 2015-07-12
<lord4163> Kan man ha Unicode tecken i ett domännamn? Tex. äöå?
<andol> lord4163: Ja och nej. Det förekommer, men bygger på en workaround som kräver klientstöd. Vad gäller webben är det i regel inget problem idag, men när det kommer till andra protokoll (såsom epost) kan saker börja gå sönder.
<andol> lord4163: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punycode
<lord4163> andol: Okej, så då köper man två domän och gör ett CNAME rekord på den domänen som innehåller åäö till domänen som inte har det?
<andol> lord4163: Jorå, rätt vanligt att man köper dubbla uppsättningar, med och utan. Däremot förstår jag inte varför man nödvändigtvis vill blanda in CNAMEs.
<lord4163> andol: Varför inte?
<screedo> goddag på er
<lord4163> screedo: Hej!
<Spookan> screedo: God morgon!
<screedo> Allt väl med er?
<Spookan> screedo: Mjo då det duger, själv då?
<screedo> jodå, här är det bra, har ju semester så man ska inte klaga
<Spookan> Skönt. ;)
<screedo> jupp :P
<Spookan> screedo: Tar en kall nu då och pillar lite kod? :P
<screedo> hehe
<screedo> nä, har juy lagt in med träning, behöver gå ner i vikt :P
<screedo> så frukt och grönsaker står på menyn... :d
<Spookan> Gör som jag, sluta ät ett tag och lev på kaffe. ;)
<screedo> hehe
<andol> lord4163: Ähh, det vart ju du som nämde CNAMEs, så allt måste du haft en tanke med det? Själv ser jag inte vitsen med att svara CNAMEs när man själv kontrollerar både zonerna. Däremot har vi ju den potentiella nackdelen att det kan leda till en extra roundtrip för resolvern.
<lord4163> andol: Det märker man inget av.
<andol> lord4163: Nej, så i många fall så spelar det i praktiken väldigt lite roll. Ser dock fortfarande inte anledning *för* att servera CNAMEs när man själv kontrollerar båda zonerna.
<lord4163> andol: Blir ju lite lättare när man ska byta IP etc. Då behöver man bara göra det på den primära domänen.
<andol> lord4163: Fast det är ju en implementationsdetalj. Givet att båda domänerna är ju då det rimliga att istället göra den mappning internt på din DNS-master, istället för att exponera det utåt på protokollnivå.
<Hund> Philip5, Ping!
<Philip5> pong
<Hund> Så du lurkar här.
<Philip5> jo men påväg ut
<Philip5> bli lite AFK ;)
<Hund> LÃ¥ter farligt.
<Philip5> leva livet
<Philip5> eller living the life som man brukar säga ;)
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Hur kan du göra det om du inte är vid datorn?
<Philip5> kräver hård träning och disciplin
<Philip5> saker som du kanske läst om i tidningar eller sci-fi böcker ;)
<Hund> Läsa?
<Hund> När vi har Youtube?
<Philip5> sant... läsa kräver ju något av en :D
<Hund> Precis
<Hund> Nog så jobbigt att ordna kaffet innan man sätter i soffan och letar på fjärren till Kodi.
<Philip5> exakt
<Hund> SOm du klumpigt nog lagt vid sängen så du måste resa dig upp en extra gång.
<Philip5> livet är hårdare för vissa än andra
<Philip5> men nu ska jag iväg. är väl tillbax om någon timme igen
<Philip5> Hund: har du skött dig nu då?
<fredriksk_> installerade precis 15.04 och har en raid som inte vill montera sig... får följande felmeddelande: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11868410/
<fredriksk_> installerade precis 15.04 och har en raid som inte vill montera sig... får följande felmeddelande: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11868410/
<Peyam> salam, det är jag farbror Peyam
<Hund> Philip5, Näe
<Hund> Syrran tvingade ut mig. :(
<Peyam> vf
<Peyam> Hatar o va ute
<Peyam> sitter hemma alltid
<Hund> Rätt skönt ute ikväll dock. 9°C.
<Peyam> ja det e helt okej
<Makkan_> Hej! Någon som har tid att hjälpa till med en ubuntu server installation?
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> farbror Peyam här igen
<Spookan> Peyam: Sov med dig!
<Peyam> nä
<Peyam> Spookan, tkr du bättre att läsa av en txt fil eller skriva allt i själva android projektet?
<Spookan> Peyam: Ingen aning.
#ubuntu-se 2016-07-13
<Spookan> Detta måste nog vara den tystaste kanalen på hela freenode. ;)
<Hund> Spookan: Merparten av dom som använder Ubuntu känner väl inte till IRC. Sedan är ju svensken rätt kass i allmänhet på att hänga på IRC tycker jag.
<Hund> Alla jävlar är väl på Facebook och Whatsapp bara. :P
#ubuntu-se 2016-07-14
<Evlb> Hej
<Evlb> någon som är Tomoyo-Ninja här?
<jonioni> Har en gammal LG E500 K.ape7v och vill lägga in Ubuntu... Men när jag har laddat hem iso:n och lägger in den via UNetBootIn så står det att det saknas ett operativsystem i uppstart... Hur ska jag göra?
<Laban> Kan vara så att du behöver stänga av Secure Boot i BIOS/UEFI.
<jonioni> Laban: har gjort det..
<jonioni> Laban: testade en annan dist o det funkade..
<jonioni> testade med debian
<jonioni> men det är inte debian jag vill köra med.
<Laban> Körde du Debian via Unetbootin också?
<jonioni> japp
<jonioni> kan det va något fel på stickan?
<jonioni> ska jag köra en CMD -> Disk Part -> Select (USB) Disk -> Clean?
<jonioni> i windows
<jonioni> Laban: brännde en DVD istället.. O det funka.. Första gången på 10 år man använde den där runda skivan :P
<jonioni> Sonen o dottern var förbyllade av en liten dvd skiva... dom fråga va det va för nåt o vad man använde den till... Så nu är det dags o ta fram gramofonen o kassettspelaren samt en gammal video hehehe
#ubuntu-se 2017-07-13
<Barre_> någon som lyckats konfigurera amavis-new att prata med clamav via tcp-socket istället för unix-socket?
<David-A> hej, brukar Peyam vara här nuförtiden?
<Hund> David-A: Sticker du om han är kvar eller? :)
<David-A> :)
<David-A> Han missade epok 1234567890 och 1400000000 så tänkte påminna han om 1500000000
 * andol har satt väckarklockan
<Hund> :D
<Fjorgynn> :D
<David-A> zincing: väntar du också på den stora kometen?
<zincing> David-A: ??? Förlåt, men jag hänger inte med. Nej, kan bara inte sova.
<David-A> date +%s
<David-A> mindre än 4 tim kvar
<zincing> Till en komet, eller är det en omskrivning?
<David-A> omskrivning
<David-A> om man inte tror att jämna datumnumemr automatiskt innebär jorden undergång
<zincing> Nja, jag är nog för litet Nostradamus för att tro på sånt. Mer rädd för pandemier, galna världsledare och jordens temperaturhöjning.
<David-A> ja, så klart, nån gång blir det jordens undergång. officiellt tror jag inte heller på magiska datum, men jag tänker vara vaken 4 tim till, ifallatt.
<David-A> zincing: såg du reprisen på kunskapskanalen av föreläsningen om massutdöenden? för en stund sen?
<zincing> Nej
#ubuntu-se 2017-07-14
<David-A> verkar inte hända nåt
<David-A> strax dax gå å lägga sig
<nikbjork> Någon som har testat kingsoft office? Fördelar/nackdelar med libreoffice t.ex?
<Fjorgynn> nä
<lunamobile> https://imgur.com/a/vGvj2
#ubuntu-se 2018-07-10
<Thaeri> Hej :)
<Thaeri> Jag funderar på hur man kan få f-lux att funka i xubuntu
<Thaeri> f.lux*
<Thaeri> förlåt
<bittin_> bra blev inbjuden till ett möte jag inte får kolla på :P
 * bittin_ crying
#ubuntu-se 2018-07-12
<babonta> Varför låser Ubuntun 18.04 efter några drag man när man spelar t.ex. idioten?
<Hund> babonta: LÃ¥ser som i att datorn fryser sig?
<babonta> Måste stänga av och starta om den varje gång, hade inte det problemet med 17.04
#ubuntu-se 2018-07-13
<Barre> semester \o/
<andol> Barre: Skönt att slippa köra SUSE ett tag? :)
<luckyroger> Hej. Skulle beh;va hjalp att andra tangentbordslayouten till svenska. N[gon som kan hj'lpa mig med det
#ubuntu-se 2018-07-14
<Barre> andol: nejdå, det gör jag ändå :P
#ubuntu-se 2018-07-15
<babonta> Ubuntun 18.04 fryser stup i ett. Vad åtgärd behövs göra för att slippa det?
<babonta> Ditt konto har inaktiverats manuellt och kan endast återaktiveras av en administratör, och vem är det?
#ubuntu-se 2019-07-12
<luna_> Listening to this weeks episode now: http://ubuntupodcast.org/2019/07/11/s12e14-sega-rally-championship/
#ubuntu-se 2019-07-14
<luna_> Debian 26Ã¥rs pizza i Kista Galleria 16-17:e Augusti 2019
